# knitting tea party 27 february '15



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 27 February 15

We got a good two inches of snow today  it started around six and Ill admit  I dont know when it stopped  I took a nap until four oclock and it had stopped by then. My thermometer says it is 40° in my back yard. It actually is 26° and with the amount of sun we are having I believe it. The snow has almost melted totally off my porch. Its like a heat wave out there. Lol

Heidi and Gary are in Toledo furniture shopping. Im not sure when  a couple years ago I think  they bought two brown leather couches  every seat being like a lazy boy. The ones on the outside were electric and the inner ones you had to use a handle. One would think they could have all been electric. None the less they started to tear. The store will not return their money but will allow them to choose new furniture. I would really raise a stink until I got my money back but dont think they will. They have already been to the store once and Heidi couldnt make up her mind. So they are going today to see if she can find something she can live with.

I was sitting at the breakfast table with Gary and he asked if I wanted to go along. I declined. He said  I was hoping you would go along and help Heidi make up her mind. He complained  she never can make up her mind  which is true. I blame her mother. Phyllis never bought the first thing she found that she liked just I case she found something she liked better. Invariably she always went back and bought the first thing she looked at. It must be a woman thing. Heidi does the same thing. She waffles back and forth trying to analyze the whole thing when really all you need to do is choose the one you can most easily live with and be done with it.

They plan on going out for dinner and a movie  fifty shades of grey. So I am hoping by the time they get home that Heidi has made up her mind. I suppose I could have convinced her to buy something  she does value my opinion sometimes  but I want no part of that  I would be in direct line of fire if she decides she really doesnt like it. Lol

Guess what I did today  I changed the calendar to February. A bit late I realize  shows how often I look at it. It is on the end of the cupboard and I walk past it a dozen times a day. Im not sure that is good or bad  not worrying or caring what day it is.

The differences between Avery and Ayden are becoming more evident. Avery still likes to play  has a great imagination. He and summer (the little girl Heidi baby sits before and after school  her dad is the one who plows our driveway) can play for hours. Ayden on the other hand will play nothing but video games  he thinks just playing is boring. He is nine years old  how can he be bored just playing? Im thinking all this electronic junk is not good for little children. Strong is the family that can resist everyone in my class has one. So Avery gets upset that Ayden doesnt want to play and Ayden gets upset if Avery wants to play video games with him. Oy!!! And precious Bentley is content playing by himself. Lol

Oh my goodness  Heidi just called  they bought new furniture  actually  they choose new furniture and also two end tables and a chair which equals what they paid for the original stuff. Im excited. I bet Gary is too. Lol

Im trying to decide what kind of recipes to start out with  I can go in quite a few directions. I think I am going to go with breads and pancakes and like stuff.

Sweet Potato Bread

Makes 12 servings

Ingredients

1 cup whole-wheat flour
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1/8 tsp nutmeg
1/2 cup firmly-packed brown sugar
1 large egg, lightly beaten
1/2 cup no-sugar-added applesauce
1/4 cup nonfat milk
1 cup mashed sweet potato
2/3 cup chopped dates

Methods/steps

Preheat oven to 350 degrees

Combine flour, baking powder, cinnamon, nutmeg and sugar in a large bowl.

Place egg, milk, applesauce in a small bowl.

Add wet ingredients to dry.

Stir in mashed sweet potato, followed by chopped dates.

Spoon batter into a 9 x 5 loaf pan coated with nonstick cooking spray.

Bake for 1 hour or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean

www.mydailymoment.com/recipes/sweet_potato_bread.php

Brown Butter Apple Loaf

Makes 1 loaf

Ingredients:

4 ounces (1/2 cup) unsalted butter
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup white sugar
2 large eggs
4 1/2 ounces (1 cup) all-purpose flour (See Recipe Notes)
2 1/4 ounces (1/2 cup) whole wheat flour (See Recipe Notes)
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon fine sea salt
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
4 ounces (1/2 cup) crème fraîche
3 tablespoons apple brandy, such as Apple Jack or Calvados
1 teaspoon vanilla bean paste or pure vanilla extract
3 apples, peeled, cored and diced (See Recipe Notes)
1/2 cup chopped, toasted pecans

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 350°F. Grease a loaf pan with butter or cooking spray.

Place the butter in a medium skillet and melt over medium heat. Continue cooking, swirling occasionally to prevent burning, until the butter is bubbling and golden brown with a nutty aroma. Combine the butter in a large mixing bowl with the sugar, brown sugar, and eggs. Whisk to combine.

Add the flours, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon, and stir with a wooden spoon until just combined. Follow with the crème fraîche, apple brandy, vanilla, apples, and pecans; the batter will be very thick.

Transfer the batter to the prepared loaf pan and smooth the top.

Bake loaf for 1 hour.

Allow to cool for 20 to 30 minutes before removing from loaf pan.

Recipe Notes:

If you do not have a scale to weigh the flour, use the spoon and sweep method.

I prefer crème fraîche for this recipe, but you can substitute sour cream, buttermilk, or plain yogurt.

Use a mix of tart and sweet apples, such as Granny Smith, Braeburn, Gala, Golden Delicious, Honey Gold, Jonathan, McIntosh, and/or Honeycrisp. I used one Granny Smith (tart) and 2 Pacific Rose (sweet) apples for testing.

Calories 522 - Fat 27.7 g - Saturated 13 g  Trans 0.6 g - Carbs 60.6 g - Fiber 2.6 g - Sugars 35.6 g - Protein 7.1 g - Cholesterol 112.5 mg - Sodium 644.3 mg

www.thekitchn.com/recipe-brown-butter-apple-loaf-recipes-from-the-kitchn-199777

Fluffy American pancakes

These pancakes are light and fluffy and great for a weekend brunch. Try adding a large handful of fresh blueberries to the batter before cooking.

Read our guide to supercharging your pancakes. http://www.bbc.co.uk/guides/zy73gk7 

Ingredients

135g/4¾oz plain flour
1 tsp baking powder
½ tsp salt
2 tbsp caster sugar
130ml/4½fl oz milk
1 large egg, lightly beaten
2 tbsp melted butter (allowed to cool slightly) or olive oil, plus extra for cooking

To serve

Maple syrup
Butter

Preparation method

Sift the flour, baking powder, salt and caster sugar into a large bowl. In a separate bowl or jug, lightly whisk together the milk and egg, then whisk in the melted butter.

Pour the milk mixture into the flour mixture and, using a fork, beat until you have a smooth batter. Any lumps will soon disappear with a little mixing. Let the batter stand for a few minutes.

Heat a non-stick frying pan over a medium heat and add a knob of butter. When it's melted, add a ladle of batter (or two if your frying pan is big enough to cook two pancakes at the same time). It will seem very thick but this is how it should be. Wait until the top of the pancake begins to bubble, then turn it over and cook until both sides are golden brown and the pancake has risen to about 1cm (½in) thick.

Repeat until all the batter is used up. You can keep the pancakes warm in a low oven, but they taste best fresh out the pan.

Serve with lashings of real maple syrup and extra butter if you like.

Top recipe tip: For extra-fluffy pancakes substitute self-rising flour for plain flour and still use the baking powder. Serve the pancakes with fresh strawberries and good vanilla ice cream. Use half buckwheat flour and half plain flour and serve with maple syrup and bacon. You can also add one teaspoon of ground cinnamon to the buckwheat batter and serve with caramelised apple slices and thick double cream.

www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/fluffyamericanpancak

German Pancake - Dutch Baby

This is easy to prepare and quite a unique presentationone reason my children liked me to make it when they had friends sleep over; this is not everyones Grandmas pancake!

Although I love the traditional method of serving with lemon juice on top sprinkled with some powdered sugar, Ive always made a couple of options so for our family it would not be the same without apple slices sauteed in butter and sugar or cinnamon and sugar with toasted almonds on top. I provide all of those choices so everyone can have their version of this GERMAN pancake that appeals to them most whatever name they insist upon using! 

A baked pancake traditionally served with lemon and powdered sugar.

Ingredients

For the Pancake:

3 eggs
1 cup flour
½ tsp salt
½ cup milk
2 Tbsp butter, melted
2 Tbsp butter, softened

For the Apples:

2 Tbsp butter
2 apples, sliced
2 Tbsp sugar

Instructions

To Make the Pancake:

Using a wire whisk or fork, beat eggs until blended.

Measure flour and salt into a bowl and whisk to blend.

Add flour mixture to beaten eggs in 4 additions, beating slightly after each addition just until mixture is smooth.

Add milk in 2 additions, beating slightly after each.

Lightly beat in butter.

Melt remaining 2 Tbsp of butter on low heat in 9 or 10 inch heavy skillet.

Pour batter into skillet and bake at 450 degrees for 20 minutes.

Slip onto a heated platter and serve immediately.

Traditionally served with melted butter, a squeeze of lemon juice and a dusting of powdered sugar.

To Make the Apples:

Melt butter in a small frying pan.

Add apples and sprinkle with sugar and cinnamon. Slowly cook over low heat, stirring occasionally until slices are glazed and tender.

Spoon onto center of baked pancake or serve on the side.

Notes: Cut slices as you would a cake from the center to the outer edge.

Serving size: 4-6 Servings
www.creative-culinary.com/german-pancake-or-dutch-baby/

CLEAN EATING PROTEIN PANCAKES

They are almost like eating a savory oatmeal muffin. A bit on the fluffy side and just downright delicious!

Makes about seven pancakes

INGREDIENTS:

12 egg whites
1 cup quick oats
1/2 teaspoon olive oil (from an oil sprayer)

OOEY-GOOEY TOPPINGS:

1 tablespoon clean peanut butter

EXTRA FIBER TOPPINGS:

1 tablespoon clean hummus

SAVORY MIX-IN SEASONINGS:

1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder

SWEET MIX-IN SEASONINGS:

1 teaspoon. cinnamon
Top with maple syrup

DIRECTIONS:

Stir both ingredients together in a mixing bowl.

Spray a non-stick pan (yes, it has to be non-stick) with about 1/4 tsp. olive oil. Its not much at all. Just a very light mist.

Ladle 3 pancakes onto your pan and cook like a regular pancake. Each pancake should be approximately 1 scant ladle full. Depending on the size of your ladle, you should get about 7 pancakes out of it.

Spray with the last half of the oil, and ladle on your last 3 pancakes.

You can serve this with any clean toppings you like. But I prefer to eat them plain like a piece of toast. Once theyve cooled down, you can just grab and go!

www.thegraciouspantry.com/clean-eating-protein-pancakes/

Bacon Nutella Muffins

Yield: 12 muffins

Ingredients

1 pound bacon
2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
3/4 cup granulated sugar
2 1/4 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
3/4 cup milk
1 egg
2 tablespoons bacon grease
1/2 cup butter, melted
12 heaping teaspoons Nutella

Instructions

Lay the bacon strips out on 2 baking sheets. Put into a cold oven.

Set the oven to 400 degrees and set a timer for 20 minutes. The bacon will cook as the oven preheats

After 20 minutes, check the bacon for doneness. You'll want a crispy bacon for crumbling into the muffins. Add up to an additional 5 minutes if necessary. Once done, remove bacon from pans and transfer to a paper towel-lined plate to drain. Reserve some of the bacon grease on the pans for later.

Reduce oven heat to 350 degrees.

Prepare the batter by combining flour, sugar, cinnamon, and nutmeg in a large mixing bowl. Stir to combine.

Stir in milk, egg, and bacon grease. Crumble bacon and add to mixture. Pour in melted butter and stir until well combined.

Lightly grease a muffin tin or use cupcake liners. Spoon in enough of the batter to cover the bottom of each muffin tin. Then, spoon a heaping teaspoon of Nutella into each muffin tin. Use the remaining batter to cover the Nutella.

Bake in a 350 degree oven for 20-25 minutes until starting to brown. Remove muffins from tin and cool on a wire rack.

www.thestayathomechef.com/2015/02/bacon-nutella-muffins.html

Basil Tomato Buns

Ingredients:

18 dinner rolls, thawed and risen 
5 Tbs. fresh basil, chopped 
1 1/2 C. fresh Parmesan cheese, shredded 
1/2 C. olive oil 
2 tsp. coarsely ground pepper, divided 
4 medium tomatoes, chopped and seeded 
1/4 tsp. sugar

Directions

Spray work surface lightly with nonstick cooking spray.

Mix rolls together and roll into a 12 X 18 inch rectangle.

Cover with plastic wrap and let rest it for 10 to 15 minutes.

Mix basil, cheese, oil and 1 tsp. pepper. Set aside.

Place tomatoes in a colander to drain.

Remove wrap from dough and spread evenly with basil mixture. Roll up jelly roll style and cut into 12 equal pieces.

Combine drained tomatoes, remaining pepper and sugar, then arrange evenly in the bottom of a sprayed 13-by-9-inch baking pan. Top with basil filled rolls, cut side down. Cover with sprayed plastic wrap and allow to rise for about 1 hour.

Preheat oven at 350 degrees F. Bake for 25 to 30 minutes. Cover with foil the last 5 to 10 minutes of baking, if necessary to prevent over browning. Cool for 5 minutes and invert onto a serving platter

www.recipe4living.com/recipes/basil_tomato_buns.htm

Veggie Pancakes

This simple recipe takes a morning favorite from the breakfast table to the lunchbox.

This recipe from Lisa Leake's new book, 100 DAYS OF REAL FOOD: How We Did It, What We Learned, and 100 Easy, Wholesome Recipes Your Family Will Love! is great as a brown bag lunch or as a side dish at dinner. It's a simple way to use up vegetables you have on hand and introduce children (or picky adults!) to new ones as well. Start with something familiar, like white or sweet potatoes, then mix in zucchini, carrots, or another unexpected vegetable for a vitamin boost.

Ingredients:

3 cups grated veggies (white potato and/or sweet potato, with skin on, plus zucchini, yellow squash, and/or peeled carrots) 
3 eggs
2 tablespoons whole-wheat flour
3⁄4 teaspoon salt
Olive oil, for cooking
Sour cream, applesauce, or freshly grated Parmesan cheese, for serving

Directions:

In a large bowl, mix together the grated veggies, eggs, flour, and salt until thoroughly combined.

Heat a thin layer of olive oil in a sauté pan over medium heat. Its important that the heat not be too hot or too cool, because you want the pancakes to cook all the way through the middle by the time theyre brown on the outside.

When the oil is hot, drop pancake-size dollops of the veggie mixture into the pan, without overcrowding.

Cook for 3 to 4 minutes, or until the bottom starts to brown. Flip and cook until browned on both sides, then repeat until the batter is gone.

Transfer cooked pancakes to a plate lined with paper towels and keep warm by tenting with foil or placing in the oven on the lowest setting.

Serve warm with a topping of sour cream and applesauce or Parmesan cheese

www.everydayhealth.com/news/recipe-veggie-pancakes

Layered Garlic Bread

Ingredients:

3/4 C. warm water 
2 1/2 tsp. active dry yeast 
2 tsp. sugar 
2 Tbs. olive oil 
2 C. flour 
1/2 tsp. salt 
2 Tbs. cornmeal 
2 C Mozzarella cheese, shredded 
2 Tbs. Parmesan cheese, grated 
1/2 tsp. garlic salt 
1 tsp. garlic powder 
1/2 tsp. dried parsley

Directions

In a bowl, mix water and sugar together.

Add yeast. Let it sit for 5 minutes.

Mix in olive oil.

In the mixture, combine flour and salt until smooth.

Place dough in large sprayed bowl. Cover and allow dough to rise for 1 1/2 hours.

For topping, preheat oven to 450 degrees F.

Place baking stone inside.

Mix cheeses with garlic salt and parsley.

Turn a cookie sheet upside down and cover with parchment paper. Sprinkle with cornmeal.

Divide dough in half and press out half of dough into an 8-inch square.

Sprinkle half of the square with the 1/2 C. remaining Mozzarella. Fold dough over and seal closed. Press with fingers. Slice dough lengthwise. Sprinkle with half of cheese garlic mixture on top. Repeat with remaining dough. Slide bread from cookie sheet onto the baking stone. Bake for 15 to 20 minutes or until bread is cooked through.

www.recipe4living.com/recipes/layered_garlic_bread.htm

Crusty Artisan Bread in 5 Minutes

Ingredients:

3 cups water, room temperature or lukewarm
1 1/2 tablespoons granulated yeast (2 packets)
1 1/2 tablespoons kosher or coarse salt 
6 1/2 cups unbleached or all-purpose flour
2-3 tablespoons corn meal (for the parchment paper)
2-3 tablespoons additional flour (to shape the dough)

Instructions for Making the Dough:

Put the water, yeast and salt into a large mixing bowl or a Cambro Round 6 Quart Storage Container .

In a separate bowl measure the flour.

Mix in all the flour at once with a wooden spoon or a stand mixer with a dough hook. Stir until the flour is absorbed, kneading is not necessary. This may take a few minutes, and the dough should be firm but loose enough to conform to the shape of the container.
Cover the dough with a lid. Do not snap the lid closed, but allow a small crack on one side. Allow the dough to rest at room temperature for 2 hours.

The dough is now ready to shape, rise and bake or you can put the container in the fridge for up to 2 weeks and use a portion of the dough any time you want fresh baked bread. Note: The refrigerated dough is less sticky and easier to work with than the dough at room temperature.

Instructions for Baking the Dough:

Lay down parchment paper on a cooking sheet and sprinkle with corn meal.

Sprinkle the top of the dough with some flour. Lift approximately 1/4 of the dough from the container, cut off the dough with a serrated knife or clean scissors and shape (don't knead) the dough into the desired shape. To shape the dough just pull the dough under on all sides until it is smooth on top. This should take less than 1 minute.

Place the dough onto the corn meal and let rise 40-90 minutes (no need to cover the dough). The longer it rises the more airy the dough will be. Note: The dough may not raise much during this time, that's ok, it will raise more while baking.

Dust the top of the dough with a little flour and make the slashes 1/4 inch deep in any pattern; a cross, diagonal lines, or tic-tac-toe, with a serrated knife.

Twenty minutes before baking, preheat the oven to 450°F, along with another baking sheet and a cake pan or broiler tray, for holding the water.

Place an empty cake pan or broiler tray on any other shelf that won't interfere with the rising/baking bread.

Being careful, slide the dough onto a very hot baking sheet or stone.

Pour 1 cup of water into the cake pan or broiler tray and close the oven door quickly to trap the steam.

Bake about 25 - 30 minutes (depending on the size of the loaf), or until the crust is nicely browned and firm to the touch.

Cool before cutting, it's hard to wait but it makes for a crusty crust.

Store the rest of the dough in the fridge in the lidded but slightly opened (not airtight) container and use it for up to 14 days. The flavor and texture of the dough improves with time, becoming like sourdough. Even 24 hours of storing the dough in the fridge improves the flavor.

This is the basic artisan bread recipe. There are many breads of variations, both savory & sweet in their book. Original basic steps from Artisan Bread in 5 Minutes a Day

Makes (4) 1 pound loafs

You can also make 1/2 a recipe for 2 loafs, if desired.

www.my-sweet-mission.com/2013/04/crusty-artisan-bread-in-5-minutes.html

Basil Bread Rolls

Yield: 12 servings

Ingredients

16 frozen dinner rolls, thawed but still cold 
1 lb. block Mozzarella cheese, cut into 16 equal cubes 
Beaten egg 
2 tsp. garlic salt 
2 tsp. dried Italian seasoning 
2 tsp. dried oregano 
Marinara sauce to taste

Directions

Flatten each dinner roll and place cheese cube in center. Bring the edges together and pinch firmly to seal. Place seam side down on baking sheet. Cover with sprayed plastic wrap and let rise until almost double its size.

Preheat oven at 350 degrees F.

In a bowl, mix garlic salt, Italian seasoning and oregano until well combined.

Remove plastic wrap from rolls. Brush each roll with butter, olive oil or beaten egg. Sprinkle with seasoning mixture.

Bake for 15 to 20 minutes or until golden brown. Remove from oven and slowly pour marinara sauce on top

www.recipe4living.com/recipes/basil_bread_rolls.htm

Sweet Orange Date Nut Bread

Yield: 16 servings

Ingredients

3/4 C. sugar 
1/2 C. butter, softened 
1/2 C. sour cream 
1/4 C. orange juice 
1 Tbs. freshly grated orange peel 
2 eggs 
1 3/4 C. all-purpose flour 
3/4 tsp. baking powder 
1/2 tsp. baking soda 
1 C. chopped dates 
1/2 C. chopped pecans 
Powdered sugar for topping

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Grease baking sheets. Set aside.

Mix sugar and butter in large bowl. Beat at medium speed, scraping bowl often, until creamy.

Add sour cream, orange juice, orange peel and eggs. Continue beating until well mixed.

Reduce speed to low. Add flour, baking powder and baking soda. Beat until well mixed.

Divide dough into 16 pieces. Flatten each roll.

Gently add dates and pecan. Fold roll over in half and press edges to seal. Cut several slits for steam.

Place rolls on prepared pan. Bake for 45 to 55 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Garnish with powdered sugar.

www.recipe4living.com/recipes/sweet_orange_date_nut_bread.htm

12° with a windchill of -6°. I dressed really warm to go over to Heidis for breakfast and I still cant get warm. It is unbelievable cold outside  goes right through you. The sun is trying to shine through a very overcast sky so it is bright outside but not much warmth coming from the sun today. My dog yard is at 12° also. Even hickory doesnt stay out any longer than necessary and the cats wont even put their nose out the door. I keep reminding myself that spring is just a month away.

The family is having trouble with max (standard poodle) and Blanco (yellow lab). They are both having runny diarrhea and also throwing up  of course on the floor. Several times during the night. Not sure what is wrong with them  Heidi was going to call the vet and see if they could give them some Imodium.

Blanco did his thing in Bailees room. Now you need to understand bailee who hates the smell of cold air  coffee odor makes her nauseous  there are a few other odd odors that send her into fits  so you can imagine what animal bodily fluids do to her. She wouldnt go up in her room the rest of the night even though Heidi cleaned it up. She was lucky  there are clothes all over the floor but he missed them  maybe if he hadnt she would start to pick up her clothes. If we left clothes on the floor before we went down for breakfast we got a very strong come to Jesus talk and it didnt happen again. lol

Alex and his girlfriend are planning a spring trip to Florida  to the same motel they stayed at last year  they will be there a week. He took his car in and the estimate is almost $800.00. He was not a happy camper  I wouldnt be either. The mechanic said it was unsafe to drive. Im glad I was not there when he came home  things like that tend not to sit well with Alex and he can be loud and verbal about it. Welcome to the world of car ownership.

Im sitting here with a heavy hooded sweatshirt on and a blanket shawl listening to the wind whistle around the corners of the house. When it gets this cold my heat pump sometimes struggles to keep the front of the house warm  that is why I like it when the sun really shines  it warms the whole house.

I have no idea why people build bathrooms with no heat. I need to take a shower but there is no way I am getting one today  even a heater in the bathroom doesnt get it very warm. I am just not in the mood to come out of the shower into a cold room  no sir  not today.

I forget what website I got this from  I failed to get it  but I thought the subject was relevant and that you should have a copy.

I sometimes check newest topics. On a quick scan down the page I saw an article titled A Female Heart attack. so I am sharing with ktp as I think this is relevant for several members on here.

A nurse has heart attack and describes what women feel when having one:

I am an ER nurse and this is the best description of this event that I have ever heard. Please read, pay attention, and send it on!...

FEMALE HEART ATTACKS

I was aware that female heart attacks are different, but this is the best description I've ever read.

Women rarely have the same dramatic symptoms that men have ... you know, the sudden stabbing pain in the chest, the cold sweat, grabbing the chest & dropping to the floor that we see in movies. Here is the story of one woman's experience with a heart attack.

I had a heart attack at about 10:30 PM with NO prior exertion, NO prior emotional trauma that one would suspect might have brought it on. I was sitting all snugly & warm on a cold evening, with my purring cat in my lap, reading an interesting story my friend had sent me, and actually thinking, 'A-A-h, this is the life, all cozy and warm in my soft, cushy Lazy Boy with my feet propped up.

A moment later, I felt that awful sensation of indigestion, when you've been in a hurry and grabbed a bite of sandwich and washed it down with a dash of water, and that hurried bite seems to feel like you've swallowed a golf ball going down the esophagus in slow motion and it is most uncomfortable. You realize you shouldn't have gulped it down so fast and needed to chew it more thoroughly and this time drink a glass of water to hasten its progress down to the stomach. This was my initial sensation--the only trouble was that I hadn't taken a bite of anything since about 5:00 p.m.

After it seemed to subside, the next sensation was like little squeezing motions that seemed to be racing up my SPINE (hind-sight, it was probably my aorta spasms), gaining speed as they continued racing up and under my sternum (breast bone, where one presses rhythmically when administering CPR).

This fascinating process continued on into my throat and branched out into both jaws. 'AHA!! NOW I stopped puzzling about what was happening -- we all have read and/or heard about pain in the jaws being one of the signals of an MI happening, haven't we? I said aloud to myself and the cat, Dear God, I think I'm having a heart attack!

I lowered the foot rest dumping the cat from my lap, started to take a step and fell on the floor instead. I thought to myself, If this is a heart attack, I shouldn't be walking into the next room where the phone is or anywhere else... but, on the other hand, if I don't, nobody will know that I need help, and if I wait any longer I may not be able to get up in a moment.

I pulled myself up with the arms of the chair, walked slowly into the next room and dialed the Paramedics... I told her I thought I was having a heart attack due to the pressure building under the sternum and radiating into my jaws. I didn't feel hysterical or afraid, just stating the facts. She said she was sending the Paramedics over immediately, asked if the front door was near to me, and if so, to un-bolt the door and then lie down on the floor where they could see me when they came in.

I unlocked the door and then laid down on the floor as instructed and lost consciousness, as I don't remember the medics coming in, their examination, lifting me onto a gurney or getting me into their ambulance, or hearing the call they made to St. Jude ER on the way, but I did briefly awaken when we arrived and saw that the radiologist was already there in his surgical blues and cap, helping the medics pull my stretcher out of the ambulance. He was bending over me asking questions (probably something like 'Have you taken any medications?') but I couldn't make my mind interpret what he was saying, or form an answer, and nodded off again, not waking up until the Cardiologist and partner had already threaded the teeny angiogram balloon up my femoral artery into the aorta and into my heart where they installed 2 side by side stints to hold open my right coronary artery.

I know it sounds like all my thinking and actions at home must have taken at least 20-30 minutes before calling the paramedics, but actually it took perhaps 4-5 minutes before the call, and both the fire station and St Jude are only minutes away from my home, and my Cardiologist was already to go to the OR in his scrubs and get going on restarting my heart (which had stopped somewhere between my arrival and the procedure) and installing the stents.

Why have I written all of this to you with so much detail? Because I want all of you who are so important in my life to know what I learned firsthand.

1. Be aware that something very different is happening in your body, not the usual men's symptoms but inexplicable things happening (until my sternum and jaws got into the act). It is said that many more women than men die of their first (and last) MI because they didn't know they were having one and commonly mistake it as indigestion, take some Maalox or other anti-heartburn preparation and go to bed, hoping they'll feel better in the morning when they wake up... which doesn't happen. My female friends, your symptoms might not be exactly like mine, so I advise you to call the Paramedics if ANYTHING is unpleasantly happening that you've not felt before. It is better to have a 'false alarm' visitation than to risk your life guessing what it might be!

2. Note that I said 'Call the Paramedics.' And if you can take an aspirin. Ladies, TIME IS OF THE ESSENCE!

Do NOT try to drive yourself to the ER - you are a hazard to others on the road.

Do NOT have your panicked husband who will be speeding and looking anxiously at what's happening with you instead of the road.

Do NOT call your doctor -- he doesn't know where you live and if it's at night you won't reach him anyway, and if it's daytime, his assistants (or answering service) will tell you to call the Paramedics. He doesn't carry the equipment in his car that you need to be saved! The Paramedics do, principally OXYGEN that you need ASAP. Your Dr. will be notified later.

3. Don't assume it couldn't be a heart attack because you have a normal cholesterol count. Research has discovered that a cholesterol elevated reading is rarely the cause of an MI (unless it's unbelievably high and/or accompanied by high blood pressure). MIs are usually caused by long-term stress and inflammation in the body, which dumps all sorts of deadly hormones into your system to sludge things up in there. Pain in the jaw can wake you from a sound sleep. Let's be careful and be aware. The more we know the better chance we could survive.

A cardiologist says if everyone who gets this mail sends it to 10 people, you can be sure that we'll save at least one life.

Apple Growing Oatmeal

Entire recipe: 240 calories, 5.5g fat, 335mg sodium, 42.5g carbs, 6.5g fiber, 10g sugars, 6.5g protein

PointsPlus® value 6*

Ingredients

1/2 cup old-fashioned oats
1 - 2 no-calorie sweetener packets (like Splenda or Truvia)
Dash salt
1/4 tsp. cinnamon
2/3 cup chopped apple
1/4 tsp. vanilla extract
1 cup Unsweetened Vanilla Almond Breeze

Directions

Combine all ingredients in a nonstick pot. Mix in 1 cup water.

Bring to a boil, and then reduce to a simmer. Cook and stir until thick and creamy, 12 - 15 minutes.

Transfer to a bowl, and let cool until thickened, 5 - 10 minutes. Enjoy!

MAKES 1 SERVING

www.hungry-girl.com/recipes/apple-growing-oatmeal

Sichuan Shirataki Sesame Noodle Salad With Cucumber, Sichuan Peppercorn, Chili Oil, and Peanuts (Vegan)

Yield: serves two as an appetizer or 1 as a light meal

Ingredients

1 (8-ounce) package shirataki noodles, drained
3 dried Thai chilies or 1 teaspoon chili flakes (more or less to taste) 
1 tablespoon Sichuan peppercorns
1/4 cup vegetable or canola oil
1 medium clove garlic, minced (about 1 teaspoon)
1 teaspoon minced fresh ginger
3 tablespoons Chinese sesame paste or tahini
1 tablespoon Chinese Chinkiang or black vinegar (see note above)
2 teaspoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon sugar
1 small cucumber, peeled, seeded, and cut into thin strips
1/4 cup thinly sliced scallions (white and pale green parts only)
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro leaves and thin stems
1 tablespoon roasted sesame seeds
1/4 cup roasted peanuts crushed lightly under a pan or in a mortar and pestle

Procedures

Transfer shirataki noodles to a colander or strainer. Rinse under cold running water for 30 seconds, then set over a bowl to drain while you make the sauce.

Crush the dried chilies in a mortar and pestle or spice grinder until it has the texture of store-bought crushed red pepper flakes. Place in a heatproof container along with Sichuan peppercorns. Heat the oil in a small saucepan over medium-high heat until shimmering. Pour the hot oil over the chilies and Sichuan peppercorns (it should sizzle vigorously). Let stand 5 minutes while you prepare the rest of the sauce.

Combine garlic, ginger, sesame paste, vinegar, soy sauce, and sugar in a large bowl and stir with a spoon to combine. Carefully pour the chili-infused oil into the bowl through a fine mesh strainer. Discard dried chilies and Sichuan peppercorns.

Stir sauce to emulsify, adding a few drops of water if it is very thick (sesame paste can vary in thickness).

Add scallions, cilantro, sesame seeds, and drained noodles.

Toss to coat, adjusting seasoning with more tahini, sugar, soy sauce, or vinegar to taste.

Transfer to a serving platter, top with peanuts, and serve.

www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/02/shirataki-noodle-salad-cucumber-sesame-sichuan-chili-vinegar-vegan-recipe

SPINACH ARTICHOKE FUSILLI - Vegetarian by Nick

YIELD Serves 4-6.

Ingredients

1/4 cup olive oil
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 bunches spinach, rinsed and stems chopped
1 (15 oz. can) artichokes, chopped
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
2 1/2 - 3 cups milk
1 cup ricotta cheese
12 ounces fusilli pasta
Salt and pepper
1 cup panko breadcrumbs
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes

Helpful Equipment: Dutch oven

The Crispies

Each bowl of this finished pasta gets a big mound of crispy, slightly spicy breadcrumbs.

To make them just melt about a tablespoon of butter in a skillet over medium-low heat. Once the butter is melted, stir in about a cup of panko breadcrumbs and season it with some red pepper flakes. Stir this and let it cook until the crumbs start to brown slightly.

Watch it closely so they dont burn and remove them from the heat when they are toasted nicely. These are so addictive!

Making the Pasta

This is a really delicious pasta that has one of my favorite flavor combos: spinach and artichoke.

Oh and a lot of garlic. Start with the garlic in a drizzle of oil in a Dutch oven. Let this cook for just a minute over medium heat.

Lotsa garlic.

Then add about two full bunches of adult spinach. Chop off some of the big stems and toss them in. Itll look like your pot is full. It isnt.

Mounds of spinach.

After a minute or two of stirring, youll have some serious spinach shrinkage.

Remove the spinach from the pot and add another drizzle of olive oil if the pot is dry. Add the chopped artichoke hearts and try to get some color on them. They should just get lightly browned around the edges after 3-4 minutes of cooking.

Try to get some color on them.

Now for the sauce building!

Scootch the artichokes to one side of the pan and add the flour. If the pot is dry, add more olive oil until the flour makes a light paste. It should bubble a lot and look like this.

Then whisk in the milk in a slow stream and heat until the sauce is nice and thick. Start with about 2 1/2 cups of milk, but if the mixture is too thick, add a bit more milk.

Then add in the ricotta! I really like this instead of a heavier cheese. We are going for creamy instead of cheesy if that makes sense.

Ricotta is good.

Once the ricotta has melted in, stir in the cooked and drained fusilli pasta and the wilted spinach from earlier. Season the pasta with salt and pepper to your liking.

This is ready to go!

All together now.

Serve the pasta in big bowls with a handful of the breadcrumbs.

Pretty hard to beat on a cold night

www.macheesmo.com/2015/02/spinach-artichoke-fusilli/

Mock Ceviche Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 236, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 378mg, Dietary Fiber: 5g, Total Fat: 11g, Carbs: 13g, Cholesterol: 57mg, Protein: 25g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

1 pounds fish, tilapia, fillets, cut into 2-inch pieces 
2 whole pepper(s), jalapeno, (1-2 peppers to taste), minced 
1/2 cup(s) lime juice 
1/2 cup(s) cilantro, fresh, chopped, divided 
1 teaspoon oregano, fresh, chopped 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 large pepper(s), green, bell, halved crosswise and thinly sliced 
1 large tomato(es), chopped 
1/2 cup(s) onion, white, very thinly sliced 
1/4 cup(s) olives, green, pitted, quartered 
1 medium avocado, chopped

Preparation

Place tilapia in a medium skillet. Cover with water. Bring to a boil over high heat, remove from the heat, cover and let stand for 5 minutes.

Meanwhile, place jalapeño to taste in a small bowl and whisk in lime juice, 2 tablespoons cilantro, oregano and salt.

Transfer the tilapia to a large, shallow, nonreactive dish with a slotted spoon and pour the lime juice mixture over the top.

Add bell pepper, tomato, onion and olives; gently mix to combine. (Its OK if the tilapia breaks apart.)

Cover and chill for at least 20 minutes.

Sprinkle with the remaining cilantro and avocado just before serving

www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/mock-ceviche

Black Bean Croquettes With Fresh Salsa Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Vegetarian
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 405, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 438mg, Dietary Fiber: 16g, Total Fat: 12g, Carbs: 61g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 16g 
Carb Choices: 3

Ingredients

1 dash(es) cooking spray, to coat baking sheet 
30 ounce(s) beans, black, rinsed 
1 teaspoon cumin, ground 
1 cup(s) corn, whole kernel frozen, thawed 
1/4 cup(s) bread crumbs, fine, dry 
1/3 cup(s) bread crumbs, fine, dry 
2 cup(s) tomato(es), finely chopped 
2 medium scallion(s) (green onions), sliced 
1/4 cup(s) cilantro, fresh, chopped 
1 teaspoon chili powder, hot if desired, divided 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 medium avocado, diced

Preparation

Preheat oven to 425°F. Coat a baking sheet with cooking spray.

Mash black beans and cumin with a fork in a large bowl until no whole beans remain. Stir in corn and 1/4 cup breadcrumbs.

Combine tomatoes, scallions, cilantro, 1/2 teaspoon chili powder and salt in a medium bowl. Stir 1 cup of the tomato mixture into the black bean mixture.

Mix the remaining 1/3 cup breadcrumbs, oil and the remaining 1/2 teaspoon chili powder in a small bowl until the breadcrumbs are coated with oil.

Divide the bean mixture into 8 scant 1/2-cup balls.

Lightly press each bean ball into the breadcrumb mixture, turning to coat. Place on the prepared baking sheet.

Bake the croquettes until heated through and the breadcrumbs are golden brown, about 20 minutes. Stir avocado into the remaining tomato mixture. Serve the salsa with the croquettes.

www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/black-bean-croquettes-with-fresh-salsa.aspx

Salmon Cakes by Cassie Johnston

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons butter
1 small red onion, diced
4 stalks celery, diced
1 red bell pepper, seeded and diced
2 (14-ounce) cans salmon, drained
1/4 cup minced fresh parsley
2 tablespoons capers
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon crab boil seasoning (e.g., Old Bay Seasoning)
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
2 large eggs
1 cup whole wheat panko bread crumbs
2 tablespoons olive oil

Directions:

Melt the butter in a medium-size skillet over medium-high heat. Add the onion, celery, and bell pepper and cook until the veggies are tender, about 5 minutes. Remove from the heat.

In a large mixing bowl, mash the salmon, using a fork, until no large pieces remain. Add the onion mixture, parsley, capers, Worcestershire sauce, crab boil seasoning, mustard, eggs, and panko. Mix together until well combined.

Form into 12 patties. In a large skillet, heat the olive oil over medium-high heat. Add the cakes and cook until browned and crisp, about 5 minutes, then flip and cook for an additional 5 minutes.

Serve these with fresh lemon wedges!

Nutrition per Serving: 317 calories, 16.9 g fat, 13.1 g carbs, 27.1 g protein

Yield: 6 Servings

www.splendidtable.org/recipes/salmon-cakes

Bread Cups Filled With Veggies

Yield 8 servings

Ingredients

12 slices of light extra fiber bread 
1 C. low-fat cheddar cheese, shredded 
2/3 C. liquid egg substitute 
1 (10-oz.) pkg. thawed chopped spinach, drained and squeezed dry 
1 (14-oz.) can artichoke hearts, drained and chopped 
2 tsp. red bell peppers, finely chopped 
2 tsp. fresh basil leaves, chopped 
1/2 tsp. garlic powder

Directions

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F.

Spray muffin-pan cups with cooking spray.

Press the bread slices into the muffin cups. Spray the bread lightly with vegetable spray.

Bake for 10 to 15 minutes or until the cups are lightly browned. Remove pan.

Reduce the oven temperature to 350 degrees F.

Stir 1/2 C. cheese, egg substitute, spinach, artichoke hearts, bell pepper, basil, garlic powder and red pepper in a medium bowl.

Spoon mixture into the bread cups.

Bake for 20 to 25 minutes or until the filling is set. Sprinkle with the remaining cheese. Serve immediately.

www.recipe4living.com/recipes/bread_cups_filled_with_veggies.htm

Broccoli Cheese Soup In Bread Bowl

Yield 8 servings

Ingredients

1 Tbs. olive oil 
1 C. onion, chopped 
3 C. baking potato, peeled and cubed 
1 1/2 C. milk 
1 (14.5-oz.) can chicken broth 
1 1/2 C. broccoli, chopped 
1/2 C. carrot, shredded 
1/4 tsp. salt 
1/4 tsp. pepper 
1 1/2 C. cheddar cheese, shredded 
6 (8-oz.) sourdough rolls

Directions

Heat oil in a large saucepan over medium heat. Add onion and sauté for 4 to 5 minutes. Add potato, milk and broth. Bring to a boil. Partially cover, reduce heat, and simmer for 20 to 25 minutes. Remove 1 C. potato mixture and set aside.

Using an immersion blender, process the remaining potato mixture until smooth. Or place remaining potato mixture in a traditional blender, process until smooth and return to pan.

Add broccoli, carrots, salt and pepper to the potato puree in the pan.

Partially cover and cook over medium heat for 8 to 10 minutes, stirring frequently.

Add reserved potato mixture and cook about 1 minute. Remove from heat.

Add cheese and stir.

Cut a circle in to top of each sourdough bread roll and hollow out the inside of each loaf.

Spoon about 1 C. of soup into each bread bowl and serve immediately.

www.recipe4living.com/recipes/broccoli_cheese_soup_in_bread_bowl.htm

Tomato Soup with Basil Yogurt Cream by Lynne Rossetto Kasper

Ingredients:

Good tasting extra-virgin olive oil
3 medium onions, thinly sliced
Salt and fresh-ground black pepper to taste
Zest of 1 large orange, peeled off in wide strips
6 large cloves garlic, minced
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1/3 tightly packed cup each fresh basil and marjoram leaves, or 2 tablespoons each dried herbs
Generous pinch hot red pepper flakes
One 28-ounce can and one 14-ounce can whole tomatoes or 3 pounds good-tasting fresh tomatoes, cored and chopped (do not peel or seed)
8 cups chicken or vegetable broth (homemade or canned)

Basil Yogurt Cream

2 cups plain yogurt (whole-milk or low-fat)
1 clove garlic, minced
4 whole scallions, thinly sliced
1/2 cup tightly packed fresh basil leaves, thinly sliced

Directions:

In a 6-quart heavy pot, heat oil over medium-low heat. Add the onion, salt and pepper, orange zest and garlic. Cover the pot and cook, stirring occasionally, 30 minutes, or until the onions are very soft and starting to color. Lower the heat if necessary to keep the onions from burning.

Stir in the cumin, basil, marjoram, and pepper flakes and cook, uncovered, about 5 minutes, still over medium-low heat.

Add the tomatoes, their liquid and the broth. Bring to gentle bubble, cover, and cook 20 minutes. Cool the soup a bit, pull out the orange peel and puree the soup in a blender or food processor. Thin it with more water or stock if necessary.

Make the yogurt cream by folding together the yogurt, garlic, scallions and basil. Refrigerate, covered, until just before serving.

To serve, heat the soup to bubbling, and then ladle it into mugs. Top each serving with a tablespoon or two of the yogurt cream.

Work Night Encore

Tomato Three-Bean Braise: In a 4-quart pot, brown a chopped onion in olive oil over medium-high heat. Stir in 3 to 4 cups of leftover Tomato Soup, and boil 3 minutes.

Blend three 14-ounce cans of beans -- black beans, chickpeas and pintos -- that you've rinsed and drained. (If you have tart greens like escarole or kale, add some chopped leaves.) Simmer 15 minutes, partially covered.

Top each serving with sliced avocado, a little sour cream and a generous squeeze of lime.

A salad and hunks of rugged bread for cleaning the bottom of the bowl round out the meal.

This recipe appears in Eating In with Lynne Rossetto Kasper, Issue 1, which is available as an e-book.

Serves 4 to 8 with leftovers

www.splendidtable.org/recipes/tomato-soup-with-basil-yogurt-cream

Broiled Grapefruit

Ingredients:

3 Ruby Red grapefruits, halved horizontally
¼ cup packed dark brown sugar 
½ teaspoon ground cardamom
1 teaspoon Maldon salt or other large-flake salt

Directions:

Preheat the broiler with a rack about 4 inches from the heat. Line a sheet pan with aluminum foil. (This isnt totally necessary  the grapefruit wont really stick to the pan  but it makes for the easiest cleanup.)

Place the grapefruit halves, cut side up, on the prepared sheet pan. Use a small paring knife or curved grapefruit knife to section the grapefruits, cutting around the outer membrane to separate it from the flesh, and between individual sections.

Mix together the brown sugar and ground cardamom in a small bowl. Sprinkle each grapefruit half with the sugar mixture, dividing it evenly. Sprinkle the salt atop the sugared grapefruit.

Broil the grapefruit, keeping a close eye on the pan and rotating it if needed, until the fruit is charred at the edges and caramel-y brown in the center, 3 to 5 minutes.

Let the grapefruit cool for 5 minutes before enjoying warm (I find a regular or grapefruit spoon the best tool to pop out the segments and catch all of the sweet juice while eating.)

www.everydayhealth.com/news/recipe-broiled-grapefruit

Slow Cooker Gluten Free Chicken and Dumplings

Dont skip the biscuits! The dumplings cook perfectly in the soup when you remove the cooked chicken, turn the slow cooker to high and add them at the end. Mine pretty consistently cook in about 30 minutes, but if your slow cooker runs a bit cooler (one of mine runs a bit on the hot side) it could take closer to 45 minutes or an hour. And dinner is served!

4 to 6 servings

Ingredients

1 recipe gluten free biscuits (I used the Extra Flaky Buttermilk Biscuits from page 227 of GFOAS Bakes Bread, but the Gluten Free Biscuits from the blog would work just fine, tootry using buttermilk in place of milk or cream), chilled[/blue]
2 tablespoons (28 g) extra virgin olive oil
4 cups (32 fluid ounces) chicken stock
3 cups (24 fluid ounces) milk
1 1/2 cups peeled and chopped carrots (from about 4 medium carrots)
1/2 cup chopped celery (from about 2 medium stalks)
1 medium onion, peeled and grated
1 1/2 cups (9 ounces) peeled and shredded russet potatoes
4 cloves garlic, peeled and crushed
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1 1/2 pounds boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 12-ounce can evaporated milk
5 tablespoons (45 g) basic gum-free gluten free flour blend (or equal amount superfine sweet white rice flour)
2 teaspoons herbs de Provence (or substitute 1 teaspoon dried rosemary + 1/2 teaspoon dried thyme + 1/4 teaspoon dried basil + 1/4 teaspoon dried parsley)

Directions

Using a sharp knife, slice each chilled biscuit round into 8 wedges. Place the wedges on a baking sheet and place in the freezer while the soup cooks.

Grease the liner of a 6-quart slow cooker with the olive oil.

Add the chicken stock, milk, carrots, celery, onion, potatoes, garlic, salt, pepper and garlic powder, and mix to combine.

Add the chicken breasts, and stir to separate the breasts from one another.

Into a measuring cup with at least a 2-cup capacity (or another similarly-sized container with a pour spout), pour the evaporated milk. Add the flour blend and whisk until the flour is fully dissolved and the mixture is smooth. Add the herbs de Provence, and whisk again to combine. Pour the evaporated milk mixture into the slow cooker liner, and mix to combine.

Cover the slow cooker and set to low. Allow to cook for 5 to 6 hours, or until the chicken is cooked all the way through and the vegetables are very tender.

Remove the chicken from the slow cooker and, while it still warm, shred it with two forks. Cover the chicken and set it aside.

Using an immersion blender, puree the rest of the ingredients in the slow cooker (alternatively, you can blend the mixture in a blender, taking care not to overfill the blender as youll be blending hot liquids, or simply leave the ingredients whole).

Turn the slow cooker to high and add the frozen biscuit wedges to the soup.

Mix gently to combine.

Cover the slow cooker and allow to cook until the biscuits are cooked through (between 30 minutes and 1 hour on high, depending upon your slow cooker).

Serve the soup immediately, and top each bowl with an equal amount of the shredded chicken.

www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/slow-cooker-gluten-free-chicken-dumplings

Gluten Free Biscuits

This is the same recipe I gave you last week with the biscuit and gravy recipe  I repeat it here with just the biscuit portion.

Yield: 6 servings

Ingredients

2 cups (280 g) all-purpose gluten-free flour, plus more for sprinkling
1 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
7 tablespoons (42 g) nonfat dry milk (blended into a fine powder)
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
8 tablespoons (112 g) unsalted butter, roughly chopped and chilled
7 fluid ounces (14 tablespoons) milk or cream, chilled

Directions

Preheat your oven to 375°F. Line a rimmed baking sheet with unbleached parchment paper and set it aside.

In a large bowl, place the flour, xanthan gum, nonfat dry milk, baking powder, baking soda and salt, and whisk to combine well. Add the chopped and chilled butter, and toss to coat it in the dry ingredients. Flatten each chunk of butter between your thumb and forefinger.

Create a well in the center of the dry ingredients and add the milk or cream, and mix until the dough begins to come together. If necessary, press together into a dough with floured hands, handling it as little as possible.

Turn out the dough onto a lightly floured piece of unbleached parchment paper and press into a disk. Place another piece of unbleached parchment paper on top of the dough, and roll out into a rectangle that is about 1 inch thick. Remove the top piece of parchment paper, sprinkle lightly with flour, and fold the dough over on itself like you would a business letter. Sprinkle the dough again lightly with flour, replace the parchment paper and roll out the dough once again into a rectangle about 1 inch thick. Once more, remove the top piece of parchment paper, sprinkle lightly with flour, and fold the dough over on itself like you would a business letter. Sprinkle the dough again lightly with flour, replace the parchment paper and roll out the dough, but this time into a disk about 1-1/2 to 2 inches thick. Peel back the top piece of parchment paper, and, using a floured 3 1/2-inch cookie or biscuit cutter, cut out rounds of dough. Place the rounds about 2 inches apart from one another on the prepared baking sheet. Gather and reroll the scraps, and cut out as many more round of dough as possible, as place on the prepared baking sheet. Chill in the freezer until firm (about 10 minutes).

Bake the biscuits. Remove the baking sheet from the freezer place it in the center of the preheated oven. Bake until the biscuits are puffed, very fragrant and lightly golden brown around the edges (about 20 minutes). Remove from the oven and allow the biscuits to cool briefly on the baking sheet.

www.glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-biscuits-and-gravy/

Gluten-Free Biscuits made with baking mix

These gluten-free biscuits are tender and light, perfect for breakfast sandwiches or dinner. And, come berry season  wonderful for shortcake.

Note: Please read and follow the recipe carefully; it calls for our gluten-free all-purpose baking mix, NOT our gluten-free multi-purpose flour.

Ingredients

1/2 cup cold butter
2 cups King Arthur Gluten-Free All-Purpose Baking Mix*
2 large eggs
1/3 cup cold milk

*Make sure you use our gluten-free BAKING MIX  NOT our gluten-free flour.

Tips from our bakers: For higher rising biscuits, cut straight down, with a floured cutter; don't twist the cutter.

Why the 10-minute rest before serving? Gluten-free biscuits need the rest to allow the starches to finish setting up, and to let their outsides get crisp.

Directions

Preheat the oven to 400°F, with a rack in the center.

Work the cold butter into the baking mix, leaving some butter in small, visible pieces.

Whisk the eggs and milk together.

Stir the wet ingredients into the dry mixture.

Lightly dust your work surface with baking mix, and turn the dough out onto it.

Fold the dough over on itself four times, and then gently flatten it to about 3/4" thick. Brush any surplus baking mix off the top of the dough. Cut with a 2 1/2" round cutter dipped in baking mix.

Stack the scraps together, gently pat down to 3/4" thick, and cut additional biscuits.

Set the biscuits 2" apart on an ungreased or parchment-lined pan. Brush with milk or melted butter, if desired; this will help the biscuits brown.

Bake the biscuits for 14 to 18 minutes, until they're golden brown. Remove them from the oven and let them rest for 10 minutes or so before serving; they're best enjoyed slightly warm.

Yield: 8 medium (2 1/2") biscuits.

www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-biscuits-made-with-baking-mix-recipe

Linguine With Escarole and Shrimp Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Shellfish
Contains Wheat/Gluten

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 271, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 502mg, Dietary Fiber: 10g, Total Fat: 5g, Carbs: 37g, Cholesterol: 112mg, Protein: 20g 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients

8 ounce(s) pasta, 100% whole-wheat linguine 
4 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin, divided 
1 pounds shrimp, raw, (16-20/lb) peeled and deveined 
3/4 teaspoon salt, divided 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground, plus more for taste 
2 tablespoon garlic, minced 
1/2 cup(s) wine, white 
1 pint(s) tomato(es), cherry, halved 
16 cup(s) escarole, (about 2-3 heads) thinly sliced, or chard leaves 
1/4 cup(s) clam juice 
1 teaspoon cornstarch 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
1 lemon, wedges, for garnish

Preparation

Bring a large pot of water to a boil.

Cook linguine until just tender, 8 to 10 minutes or according to package directions.

Meanwhile, heat 3 teaspoons oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add shrimp, 1/4 teaspoon salt and 1/4 teaspoon pepper and cook until pink and curled, 3 to 4 minutes. Transfer to a plate.

Add garlic and the remaining 1 teaspoon oil to the pan and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 15 seconds.

Add wine and cook until reduced by half, 2 to 3 minutes. Stir in tomatoes.

Add escarole (or chard) in handfuls, stirring until it wilts before adding more; cook, stirring occasionally, until the greens are tender, 5 to 6 minutes.

Whisk clam juice (or water) and cornstarch in a small bowl then add to the pan; simmer until slightly thickened, about 2 minutes.

Return the shrimp and any accumulated juices to the pan, add lemon juice, the remaining 1/2 teaspoon salt and pepper and cook until heated through, about 1 minute.

Drain the linguine and return it to the pot. Add the sauce; toss to coat. Serve with lemon wedges.

www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/linguine-with-escarole--shrimp.aspx

Evidently Microsoft must have updated my computer overnight since it rebooted itself sometime during the night. Of course this means that whatever was in my document file was filed and what I had on the queue is gone. This happens every so often  and will not be too hard to bring them back. When files are closed like that I always get a listing so I can put them back on the queue. Im glad it doesnt happen too often.

Bright and sunny  my thermometer reads 42° - however  that does not mean the dog yard is that temperature  unfortunately  it is still 21° with a wind chill of 12°. However  if you are out of the breeze the sun does feel nice. It is really coming through the living room windows  my front room is going to be nice and warm today.

Both cats went out late last night - I told them it was going to be cold  that they better hurry and do their thing since I was soon to bed  they werent back in time and I went to bed. I opened the door to let hickory out this morning and they both fell over themselves getting inside. They are both curled up sleeping nice and warm.

Alex is having a hard time with the reality of real like  aka car ownership. He and Joslyn (?) are going to Florida this month for a week and he took the car in for a checkup - $800.00 later the car is ready for the trip. I thought Alex was going to come totally unglued. He thinks the mechanic took him which is not true. This is the mechanic Heidi and Gary use and he is as honest as the day is long. What was wrong with Alexs car made it totally unsafe to drive  a front bearing was out  the rear sway bar was nonexistent  he could have lost a tire going down the road. Alex has a hard time with reality  he doesnt want to grow up enough to realize that this is the way things are. That you are going to need to work more than part time to make ends meet and be able to spend money like he likes to spend money. Poor baby  I think he is in for a rough awakening some graduation next year.

I have a group of fun recipes for you  they take no cooking to make  enjoy.

Bite-Size Fruit Tarts

Ingredients:

1 C. whipping cream 
4 tsp. sugar 
1/8 tsp. vanilla powder 
4 Tbs. butter, melted 
6 Tbs. milk 
4 C. graham cracker crumbs 
12 raspberries 
8 strawberries, sliced 
12 blueberries 
3 kiwis, sliced

Directions

In a large bowl, beat cream, sugar and vanilla.

Whisk cream with electric mixture until thick. Set aside in fridge.

Pour crumbs into bowl. Pour butter and milk over crackers and stir with spoon until mixed well.

Line tart molds with cupcake liners. Push crumbs onto cupcake liner (that means up the sides also) until base is shaped. Continue steps for remaining tarts. Place in fridge for 10 minutes.

Take out of fridge and place 1 Tbs. of cream on top of crust. Spread evenly. Place fruit on top of each tart evenly. Store in fridge until ready to serve.

www.recipe4living.com/recipes/bite_size_fruit_tarts.htm

No-Bake Cherry Cheesecake

6 servings

Ingredients

2 packaged vanilla crust pies 
1/4 C. sugar 
1/2 tsp. cinnamon 
6 Tbs. margarine, melted 
2 (8 oz.) cream cheese, softened 
2 C. powdered sugar 
1 1/2 tsp. vanilla 
8 oz. whipped topping 
2 C. cherry pie filling

Directions

To prepare filling, beat cream cheese, powdered sugar, vanilla and whipped topping. Mix well and spread on graham cracker crust.

Top with cherry pie filling.

Add more whipped cream and upside down vanilla crust pie on top.

www.recipe4living.com/recipes/no_bake_cherry_cheesecake.htm

No-Bake Dreamsicle Pie

Ingredients:

Crust:

2 1/2 C. Rice Krispies cereal, finely ground 
1/3 C. sugar 
4 Tbs. butter, melted 
1 tsp. orange extract

Filling:

2 C. vanilla 
2 C. orange sherbet 
4 oz. tub Cool Whip 
1/2 tsp. orange extract

Orange slices for topping

Directions

Combine all crust ingredients in a 9-inch pie plate. Press evenly on bottom and halfway up sides. Freeze for fifteen minutes.

For filling, place ice cream in a large bowl. Add orange extract and a small amount of orange coloring. Mix on low speed until well combined and ice cream is soft.

Fold in Cool Whip with a spatula until mixed in thoroughly. Spread evenly into crust.

Cover loosely with plastic wrap and freeze overnight.

Before serving, garnish with fresh orange slices.

www.recipe4living.com/recipes/no_bake_dreamsicle_pie.htm

Delightful No-Bake Berry Tart

Ingredients:

1 C. whipping cream 
4 tsp. sugar 
1/8 tsp. vanilla powder 
4 Tbs. butter, melted 
6 Tbs. milk 
4 C. graham cracker crumbs 
12 raspberries 
12 blueberries 
8 strawberries, sliced

Directions

In a large bowl, mix cream, sugar and vanilla.

Whisk cream with electric mixture until thick. Set aside in fridge.

Pour crumbs into bowl. Pour butter and milk over crackers and stir with spoon until mixed well.

Line tart molds with cupcake liners.

Push crumbs onto cupcake liner until base is shaped. Continue steps for remaining tarts.

Place in fridge for 10 minutes.

Take out of fridge and place 1 Tbs. of cream on top of crust. Spread evenly. Place fruit on top of each tart evenly. Store in fridge until ready to serve.

www.recipe4living.com/recipes/delightful_no_bake_berry_tart.htm

Easy No-Bake Blueberry Pie

Yield: 6 servings

Ingredients

2 (8-oz.) pkg. cream cheese 
1 pkg. instant lemon pudding mix 
1 tsp. vanilla extract 
1/2 C. sugar 
1 container whipped topping 
2 C. blueberries 
1 store-bought graham cracker crust

Directions

In a large bowl with an electric mixer, mix together the cream cheese, lemon pudding mix, vanilla and sugar.

Beat in the whipped topping by hand.

Fold in 1 C. blueberries.

Garnish remaining blueberries on top. Scoop the mixture into the pie crust and freeze for at least two hours.

www.recipe4living.com/recipes/easy_


----------



## Kathleendoris

Something for everyone there, Sam!

My bedtime now, see you all tomorrow!


----------



## darowil

*SUMMARY* for last week.
A few more days to go through but most of it is here.
*Aran*has two friends with infections. Angie is on IV antibiotics, Jim needing surgery and hyperbaric treatment. He has mobility issues from Parkinsons and cant get the treatment locally.

*Lurkers* brother Alistair has been in hospital most of the week, allowed home during the day for the weekend but must go back overnight.
*EJS* DH fell at flea market, hired wheelchair but he refused to see Doctor. And Evelyn has beed down with a migraine since then as well. Early in the week *vabchnonnie* had also had a nasty migraine for 2 days 
*Kate* has her boot off! Leg swollen but OK. *Kathleendoris* husband had knee surgery Tuesday. Uneventful surgery. Burt not uneventful day for Kathleen-the brakes packed up on way home in the morning, DD able to pick up DH and car ready later same day.

*cahmeregma* Mum unable to do anything around the house. ? heart. Stopped all medications for now while they determine what is going on. Much happier now she has decided to simply enjoy what time she has left here.

*Swedensme* has a second son with possibly major health issues. Doctor is concerned about 'rash' on legs and wants further tests next week in view of a previous skin cancer.

*tami_ohio* oldest DGS 2nd in a solo choir completion - despite a severe hearing impairment! *Kates* likely granddaughter really is a girl- see photo details below if you didnt see the photo. *Carens* GS Seth was sick for a day, but up and alert and well at 4.30 the next day. Fortunately Caren is also an early riser.

*Gwen* had snow- she was very excited much to the amusement of some members. And she ordered Karbonz interchageables

*Kansas g-ma* finished her online defensive driving course.

*Lurker* has got curtains in her bedroom-sleeping better- and Ringo has lost weight (intentional).

*Darowil* David hit a kangaroo, minor damage to car, no human injury, ? roo.

*Pacer* killer shifts- at least 13 days straight working

*jknappva* continues to be housebound by the snow- they cant get the wheelchairs out.

KTP Photos 20th February, 2015
3 - *Caren* - DGSs
6 - *Lurker* - Sunset
11 - *Caren* - Seth & his big rig/deer/coffee - with steak!
14 - *Gagesmom* - Greg's bread
20 - *Gagesmom* - Baby all in one top
25 - *Kate* - 4D Scan picture
34 - *Darowil* - Sunrise pictures
35 - *Daowil* - On the beach/Cockles/Wooden boat Festival
35- *Gagesmom* - Pompom maker
52 - *Gwen* - Mystery KAL square/table
58 - *Lurker* - Alpaca yarn/cowl
66 - *Tami* - Sock/Arriana with her yarn!
68 - *Cashmeregma* - Sock
69 - *Gottastch* - Baby shower gifts
71 - *Purple* - Lunch with the coven
73 - *Gagesmom* - Snow/dogs
75 - *Gagesmom* - All- in- one baby tops
79 - *Gwen* - Week 2 block for Mystery KAL
83 - *Caren* - Coffee/Icicle
85 - *Caren* - Gloves in progress
88 - *Cashmeregma* - Loch Roc snow monsters!
90 - *Caren* - Seth making soup!
92 - *Cashmeregma* - Hitch-hiking bottle!
101 - *Sorlenna* - Hat
106 - *Lurker* - Cowl
110 - *Caren* - Coffee/Seth
113 - *Kehinkle* - Socks (download)
116 - *Budasha* - Candy watching TV dog show
118 - *Bulldog* - Betty & Kathy/yarn
124 - *Gottastch* - Buddy the cat
124 - *Gottastch* - Edge of the Wedge shawl
127 - *Cmalizia* - Corner to corner square
129 - *Kehinkle* - Cascade yarn
130 - *Kehinkle* - Crochet square/yarn

Recipes
2 - *Rookie* - Lattice cherry pie (link)
3 - *Rookie* - Substitutes (link)
45 - *Sam* - gluten free recipes/soups (links)
77 - *Jheiens* - Tim's Chinese green beans

Crafts
33 - *Sam* - Knitting in the Round: 10 Knit Sock Patterns and 
Knitted Slipper Patterns (link)
34 - *Sam* - 4 free knitting e-books (link) and 20 Knitting
Patterns for Scarves: Lightning Fast Lace (link)
40 - *Bonnie* - Madison scarf (link)
45 - *Sam* - Children's hats (link)
46 - *Sam* - Bulky cowl/ cable pillow cover/grocery bags (links)
94 - *Caren* - Mittens/gloves/socks patterns (link)
102 - *Sorlenna* - Spring stitch (link)
108 - *Cashmeregma* - Knit blockers (link)


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hi Sam - great beginning like always.

It's been very cold here, but at least the sun is shining. More snow coming this weekend. Brrr....UNCLE.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Morning all from a warm and sunny Queensland. On early as waiting for ferry bringing sister over from island. The younger of the 2 girls at home done her wrist last night, in temporary cast until Monday when it will be replaced with full cast. So DS is coming back for weekend. This is after run down last night to pickup 2 eldest girls for different weekend activities. Idon't remember being as busy at that age. Shut maggie may in my room to prevent her jumping on Nikita when DM and child arrived home from hospital, and child was sleeping well when I left.

Another week to go before furniture uplift, glad that we have 10 days to clean old house b4 hand back. Already tired of packing 1 and 1/2 houses and washing smelly loads. Will be glad when move completed. Will have to have nap this afternoon b4 loading up for market.

Talk later. Hope everyone is fine. Healing energy to those who need it. Hugs everyone


----------



## Swedenme

Hello Sam thanks for the recipes I'm going to go back and take another look at the no bake ones they are my kind of baking . 
Are Aden andAvery (hope I got the names right ) twins 
Sonja


----------



## pacer

Thanks for the opening Sam. Thanks also for sharing the story of a woman's heart attack. I have indigestion enough to know that discomfort. I try to keep my cell phone close by all the time which is probably helpful. One more day of work and then I get a day off. March promises to be a very busy work month, but I have had light work months for a few months. The extra money earned will need to be banked for several planned trips this year.


----------



## pacer

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all from a warm and sunny Queensland. On early as waiting for ferry bringing sister over from island. The younger of the 2 girls at home done her wrist last night, in temporary cast until Monday when it will be replaced with full cast. So DS is coming back for weekend. This is after run down last night to pickup 2 eldest girls for different weekend activities. Idon't remember being as busy at that age. Shut maggie may in my room to prevent her jumping on Nikita when DM and child arrived home from hospital, and child was sleeping well when I left.
> 
> Another week to go before furniture uplift, glad that we have 10 days to clean old house b4 hand back. Already tired of packing 1 and 1/2 houses and washing smelly loads. Will be glad when move completed. Will have to have nap this afternoon b4 loading up for market.
> 
> Talk later. Hope everyone is fine. Healing energy to those who need it. Hugs everyone


I wish you well with the move. Take time to relax when you can.


----------



## RookieRetiree

pacer said:


> Thanks for the opening Sam. Thanks also for sharing the story of a woman's heart attack. I have indigestion enough to know that discomfort. I try to keep my cell phone close by all the time which is probably helpful. One more day of work and then I get a day off. March promises to be a very busy work month, but I have had light work months for a few months. The extra money earned will need to be banked for several planned trips this year.


I hope one of those trips is this way for another mini-KAP!


----------



## Strawberry4u

Thank Sam for starting and the wonderful recipes. That was interesting about women's heart attack.

Darowil Thank you for the summery of what is going on with our friends and what they are doing.

Those that had a birthday and I missed,I'm sorry Happy belated birthday and healing prayers to anyone that is feeling under the weather.

Take care all.
Vegas Sharon


----------



## darowil

OK I have added a couple of extra points to the summary- but if you have read the end fo the TP from last week it is all there anyway so you don't need remnding of the last bits. 
Now for some breakfast, and think I might then decide that if I disturb DH by showering at 9.30 that is bad luck. But he hasn't been feeling well for the last couple of days- and last night was saying his ear was very painful. As they don't routinelly give antibiotics for ear infections now we might as well wait and see what happens- afterall it is now the weekend here.


----------



## Sorlenna

Thanks for the opening, Sam, and for the summary, Darowil!

Sam, ask Heidi and Gary what they are feeding the dogs. There has been some hubbub lately about Beneful dog food making dogs sick, so if that's what they eat, the humans might want to change their food. Of course the company denies it, but there have been a lot of complaints.

It's actually snowing again here. Leave it to the last days of February to actually bring real winter weather here. LOL

Off to fix supper...


----------



## Spider

Happy weekend to all. Finally get the day to be home and catch up. Doing laundry and cleaned my and taking lots of breaks. 
Love all the recipes, many would love to make.
Hope all are well, have been so busy with work and so tired at no get have not been able to keep up. 
Nice sunny day, started out below zero but now we are about 20 above. 
I feel so bad for everyone getting hit with the storms, all our furniture companies we order from have been shut down more than open. Here we sit in North Dakota and only a couple of inches on the ground, cold temps but no snow in the forecast and the ice on the parking lots has mostly melted so makes walking easier. Look forward to reading the summary of what has all been going on. Linda


----------



## 81brighteyes

I had to laugh out loud while reading that Sam just turned over his calendar to the month of February. Ahhh, what a way to live. The months last longer that way you know. Been snowing here almost all day as well as yesterday morning. Everything looks lovely, but the snow is not lying on the pavements or the roads as it is above freezing today. It was nice seeing kiddos outdoors throwing snowballs.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for the great start and plethera of recipes again Sam. Today is our anniversay; 22 years married. He was my first boyfriend in high school in the late 60s then again in the late 80s early 90s we got back together. Both times he was a blind date; was meant to be. Thank goodness! I can't imagine life without him. We are going to Olive Garden for dinner. I need to go shower and get dressed. Will TTYL.


----------



## Miss Pam

Thanks, Sam, for another great beginning!


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Sam, for another great beginning!


ditto. My grandchildren tend to use up all the data allowance on their plan- DGS loves watching his favourite over and over- Dad is computer addicted too, Bronwen pretty much so as well- but they do love playing board games as a family. Which I guess is a redeeming feature.


----------



## iamsam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 13 february '15" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319155-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-322275-1.html


----------



## iamsam

Heidi said she heard we were to get twelve inches sunday night - I'm really not in the mood but when has mother nature ever listened. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Hi Sam - great beginning like always.
> 
> It's been very cold here, but at least the sun is shining. More snow coming this weekend. Brrr....UNCLE.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the great start and plethera of recipes again Sam. Today is our anniversay; 22 years married. He was my first boyfriend in high school in the late 60s then again in the late 80s early 90s we got back together. Both times he was a blind date; was meant to be. Thank goodness! I can't imagine life without him. We are going to Olive Garden for dinner. I need to go shower and get dressed. Will TTYL.


Have a great time celebrating, and may you have many more great years!


----------



## Grannypeg

Wow Sam - another great opening to a new tea party. My mouth is watering. You must work on your opening all week.

Peggy


----------



## iamsam

they are around two years difference in age - will check with Heidi for exact timing. Ayden is nine - think avery will be eight in September. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam thanks for the recipes I'm going to go back and take another look at the no bake ones they are my kind of baking .
> Are Aden andAvery (hope I got the names right ) twins
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam

still think you need to skip smelly loads and hand them over to whomever made them smelly. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all from a warm and sunny Queensland. On early as waiting for ferry bringing sister over from island. The younger of the 2 girls at home done her wrist last night, in temporary cast until Monday when it will be replaced with full cast. So DS is coming back for weekend. This is after run down last night to pickup 2 eldest girls for different weekend activities. Idon't remember being as busy at that age. Shut maggie may in my room to prevent her jumping on Nikita when DM and child arrived home from hospital, and child was sleeping well when I left.
> 
> Another week to go before furniture uplift, glad that we have 10 days to clean old house b4 hand back. Already tired of packing 1 and 1/2 houses and washing smelly loads. Will be glad when move completed. Will have to have nap this afternoon b4 loading up for market.
> 
> Talk later. Hope everyone is fine. Healing energy to those who need it. Hugs everyone


----------



## iamsam

hey Sharon - good to hear from you - what is the weather doing in vegas? --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Thank Sam for starting and the wonderful recipes. That was interesting about women's heart attack.
> 
> Darowil Thank you for the summery of what is going on with our friends and what they are doing.
> 
> Those that had a birthday and I missed,I'm sorry Happy belated birthday and healing prayers to anyone that is feeling under the weather.
> 
> Take care all.
> Vegas Sharon


----------



## iamsam

you might try a little warm olive oil in his ear with some cotton in his ear to keep it there. --- sam



darowil said:


> OK I have added a couple of extra points to the summary- but if you have read the end fo the TP from last week it is all there anyway so you don't need remnding of the last bits.
> Now for some breakfast, and think I might then decide that if I disturb DH by showering at 9.30 that is bad luck. But he hasn't been feeling well for the last couple of days- and last night was saying his ear was very painful. As they don't routinelly give antibiotics for ear infections now we might as well wait and see what happens- afterall it is now the weekend here.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

That's quite a start for the week-- double recipes! TY for doing this, Sam as you know we love recipes. And thanks Darowil and KateB for the summaries. There is always something I missed that you caught!


----------



## iamsam

thanks for you info - we have always bought our dog food at my favorite store - tractor supply. they also sell cat food that gary uses - I still buy friskies for mine. keep the snow there. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the opening, Sam, and for the summary, Darowil!
> 
> Sam, ask Heidi and Gary what they are feeding the dogs. There has been some hubbub lately about Beneful dog food making dogs sick, so if that's what they eat, the humans might want to change their food. Of course the company denies it, but there have been a lot of complaints.
> 
> It's actually snowing again here. Leave it to the last days of February to actually bring real winter weather here. LOL
> 
> Off to fix supper...


----------



## Grannypeg

We are to enjoy warmer day time temperatures for the next few days, but the night time temperatures will still be very low for this time of year. So tired of getting up to -30's. Today after breakfast our pump froze. I couldn't believe it would freeze at that time of the day, after we had been up had showers, flushed the toiled a few times, etc., etc., but it did. Not a big deal this time - just had to boil water (already in the kettle) and go down to the basement and pour it over this little tube thing on the pump. We even keep a little heater on the pump in the real cold weather.


----------



## iamsam

happy anniversary gwen - enjoy the olive garden - one of my favorite places to eat. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the great start and plethera of recipes again Sam. Today is our anniversay; 22 years married. He was my first boyfriend in high school in the late 60s then again in the late 80s early 90s we got back together. Both times he was a blind date; was meant to be. Thank goodness! I can't imagine life without him. We are going to Olive Garden for dinner. I need to go shower and get dressed. Will TTYL.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> thanks for you info - we have always bought our dog food at my favorite store - tractor supply. they also sell cat food that gary uses - I still buy friskies for mine. keep the snow there. --- sam


I love the farm store! Back home there's one called Rural King--I could stay there all day! LOL


----------



## purl2diva

Nice thatHeidi found furniture that she liked. I have to admit that I am a bit like Phyllis- always have a hard time making up my mind. DH is pretty patient but I know he would be happier if I was quicker with my decisions.


----------



## iamsam

I love just wandering around looking at everything. my kind of store. ---- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I love the farm store! Back home there's one called Rural King--I could stay there all day! LOL


----------



## Grannypeg

Happy Anniversary Gwen - wishing you many, many more years of happiness together.

Peggy


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the great start and plethera of recipes again Sam. Today is our anniversay; 22 years married. He was my first boyfriend in high school in the late 60s then again in the late 80s early 90s we got back together. Both times he was a blind date; was meant to be. Thank goodness! I can't imagine life without him. We are going to Olive Garden for dinner. I need to go shower and get dressed. Will TTYL.


A very happy aniversary to you and Brantley. The two of you were meant to be together. Just like my sister and her DH....she was married before and she and her first husband were friends with her now DH and his wife....my sister left her first husband and a couple of years later her DH's first wife died of cancer. They got together a few years later. Took them long enough!!! But they're so perfect for each other...just as you and Brantley seem to be.
Have a great dinner.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gwen & Brantley -- Happy Anniversary!!

With the predictions for tonight and tomorrow, it's expected that this February will go down in the record books of the coldest February ever recorded...it's breaking a record set in the 1800's...Most of the time, I like records being broken---but not tis time.

DGS's Mom flies home from Dublin tomorrow - I know she'll be tired when she gets in so will get her set up a little for the week-end. DGS wants to have a marathon Sorry tournament tomorrow before he leaves...that should be fun. I'm going to try to rig up some trophy tonight after he goes to bed.

We're getting homework and some thank you notes written tonight so that is all done and out of the wayl


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope one of those trips is this way for another mini-KAP!


I would need to know well in advance of a time you are thinking of as this year promises to be a bit of a challenge. I am invited to 2 weddings of which I have to decline the first invite as it is the end of March and I can't get away this month. As it is, Matthew has a doctor's appointment towards the end of the month that I needed to take a 1/2 day vacation for. He also has a dentist appointment this month but I just need to leave work 30 minutes early so I will negotiate something with that one. I want to attend KAP and I would love to make it to Wisconsin if possible this year so stopping in Chicago would be fun. We also have plans to visit DH's parents in the midwest during the summer.


----------



## darowil

81brighteyes said:


> I had to laugh out loud while reading that Sam just turned over his calendar to the month of February. Ahhh, what a way to live. The months last longer that way you know. Been snowing here almost all day as well as yesterday morning. Everything looks lovely, but the snow is not lying on the pavements or the roads as it is above freezing today. It was nice seeing kiddos outdoors throwing snowballs.


I wondered why he didn't just turn it to MArch, at least that way he would have one month of the year with the right month open.


----------



## jknappva

Thank you, Sam, for another great beginning. What a variety of recipes...something for everyone.
Glad that Heidi found something she liked.
Alex is going to really have his eyes opened if he thinks that $800 repair bill is bad. Welcome to the grown-up world!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> *SUMMARY* for last week.
> A few more days to go through but most of it is here.


I missed so many things, but thanks to you I got to see them. :thumbup: 

I'm off to meet DH now. Some nice time together before he goes out of town.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the great start and plethera of recipes again Sam. Today is our anniversay; 22 years married. He was my first boyfriend in high school in the late 60s then again in the late 80s early 90s we got back together. Both times he was a blind date; was meant to be. Thank goodness! I can't imagine life without him. We are going to Olive Garden for dinner. I need to go shower and get dressed. Will TTYL.


Happy Anniversary Gwen- it sure took you two a long time to actually get around to getting married! Enjoy your meal out.


----------



## RookieRetiree

pacer said:


> I would need to know well in advance of a time you are thinking of as this year promises to be a bit of a challenge. I am invited to 2 weddings of which I have to decline the first invite as it is the end of March and I can't get away this month. As it is, Matthew has a doctor's appointment towards the end of the month that I needed to take a 1/2 day vacation for. He also has a dentist appointment this month but I just need to leave work 30 minutes early so I will negotiate something with that one. I want to attend KAP and I would love to make it to Wisconsin if possible this year so stopping in Chicago would be fun. We also have plans to visit DH's parents in the midwest during the summer.


I'd work around any schedule of yours...I can always find a place to ship DH off to...He and Linda's DH can go up to the cottage to do the many project up there and Linda can join us!


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> Heidi said she heard we were to get twelve inches sunday night - I'm really not in the mood but when has mother nature ever listened. --- sam


Maybe it will be less. We have not had much snow as of late. Lake Michigan was about 84% frozen over as of a few days ago. I read that all 5 of the great lakes are more frozen over this year compared to last year. This causes a decrease in the amount of lake effect snow we get. It sure is cold enough here. I am sure the lakes are even more frozen over now compared to a few days ago.

Happy to hear that Heidi has made a decision on the furniture. I wonder what we will be sitting on this year? I will be looking forward to seeing your family again this year.


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd work around any schedule of yours...I can always find a place to ship DH off to...He and Linda's DH can go up to the cottage to do the many project up there and Linda can join us!


Sounds awesome. I know that the guys would cherish the time together as much as we would cherish our time together. I will have to let you know more later, but the next 2 months pretty much are not available.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto. My grandchildren tend to use up all the data allowance on their plan- DGS loves watching his favourite over and over- Dad is computer addicted too, Bronwen pretty much so as well- but they do love playing board games as a family. Which I guess is a redeeming feature.


We had to up our monthly data as with a teenager in the house it was no longer enough. Didn't actually add much to the monthly bill so it won't matter once she leaves. In fact I am listening to my normal radio station on the computer. I often play CDs but iTunes comes up as a full page now and I can't always get the icons on the bottom to come up so end up spending time trying to get the page out the way so I can use the rest of the computer. Do they really think I woul dplay hte CDs on my computer and be happy to not easily access the rest of the things? OK once I manage to get it to cooperate. But the radio is easier- be interesting to see how much data it uses up. Wonder what I can do to get it to change back to a smaller screen size?
When upstairs in my room I'm OK but moved downstairs for now- my nieces parents want her in the family room all the time, it didn't occur to her mother than maybe I spent very little time down there! But the afternoon is also when she is often chatty so I do feel I should be down here with here. And I am the only one without a laptop so I can't simply move my coumputer up and down stairs easily. The screen is so big that I can't see her even. Maybe I need to change positions- but it already takes up a lot of room on the dining table!


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> With the predictions for tonight and tomorrow, it's expected that this February will go down in the record books of the coldest February ever recorded...it's breaking a record set in the 1800's...Most of the time, I like records being broken---but not tis time.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> And we are heading for one of the hottest on record!


----------



## purl2diva

Happy anniversary, Gwen. I'm happy that you were able to get together.
I married my high school sweetheart during our senior year of college. I actually proposed to him in sixth grade.


----------



## pacer

Happy anniversary Gwen and Brantley! May you have many more wonderful years together. 

Take care and enjoy knitting. 

Sonja...You and your family are in my prayers. 

Time for some sleep.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope one of those trips is this way for another mini-KAP!


~~~Me, too!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the great start and plethera of recipes again Sam. Today is our anniversay; 22 years married. He was my first boyfriend in high school in the late 60s then again in the late 80s early 90s we got back together. Both times he was a blind date; was meant to be. Thank goodness! I can't imagine life without him. We are going to Olive Garden for dinner. I need to go shower and get dressed. Will TTYL.


~~~Have a lovely anniversary! Many congrats to both of you! I will never forget his singing to you at breakfast on the last day of the first KAP! What a sweetie! :thumbup: :thumbup: Certainly a keeper...BIG time!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> Heidi said she heard we were to get twelve inches sunday night - I'm really not in the mood but when has mother nature ever listened. --- sam


~~~Like many females....a woman with a mind of her own! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd work around any schedule of yours...I can always find a place to ship DH off to...He and Linda's DH can go up to the cottage to do the many project up there and Linda can join us!


~~~I'm flexible, too...would love to spend some time together!


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Maybe it will be less. We have not had much snow as of late. Lake Michigan was about 84% frozen over as of a few days ago. I read that all 5 of the great lakes are more frozen over this year compared to last year. This causes a decrease in the amount of lake effect snow we get. It sure is cold enough here. I am sure the lakes are even more frozen over now compared to a few days ago.
> 
> Happy to hear that Heidi has made a decision on the furniture. I wonder what we will be sitting on this year? I will be looking forward to seeing your family again this year.


~~~DS says he will take pictures of Lake Erie next weekend....I'll pass them along. I'm sure it is beautiful!


----------



## cmaliza

purl2diva said:


> Happy anniversary, Gwen. I'm happy that you were able to get together.
> I married my high school sweetheart during our senior year of college. I actually proposed to him in sixth grade.


~~~ :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup: I have a friend who decided in the 4th grade that her DH was going to be her DH! They have been married 25 years so far!


----------



## cmaliza

Wow.....I'm caught up...on this week. Well...it is only 4 pages, but still.....feels good! Of course, I need to read about 40 pages from last week.....good grief!


----------



## Bulldog

Just marking my spot until I can get here.


----------



## pearlone

Just marking my spot till I can get back in the morning. Happy Anniversary to Gwen and Brantley and may you have many more years of happiness together.

Pacer glad you will be having a day off soon. Hope you can catch up on some rest.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> We had to up our monthly data as with a teenager in the house it was no longer enough. Didn't actually add much to the monthly bill so it won't matter once she leaves. In fact I am listening to my normal radio station on the computer. I often play CDs but iTunes comes up as a full page now and I can't always get the icons on the bottom to come up so end up spending time trying to get the page out the way so I can use the rest of the computer. Do they really think I woul dplay hte CDs on my computer and be happy to not easily access the rest of the things? OK once I manage to get it to cooperate. But the radio is easier- be interesting to see how much data it uses up. Wonder what I can do to get it to change back to a smaller screen size?
> When upstairs in my room I'm OK but moved downstairs for now- my nieces parents want her in the family room all the time, it didn't occur to her mother than maybe I spent very little time down there! But the afternoon is also when she is often chatty so I do feel I should be down here with here. And I am the only one without a laptop so I can't simply move my coumputer up and down stairs easily. The screen is so big that I can't see her even. Maybe I need to change positions- but it already takes up a lot of room on the dining table!


I guess you will resolve this! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, Thank you for the special recipes. Some really new takes on pancakes. I think the coconut cream recipe you gave us would be really good with them too in places where it uses whipped cream. That was sooooo good. Thank you for all the effort in getting recipes for everyone. 

Glad that Heidi and Gary found the furniture and end tables. That will be so nice to have furniture that isn't ripped. I like the leather furniture as that is what we had in Germany but don't think that would have ripped unless someone took a knife to it. Whole different quality of building furniture and homes, although I'm sure it is getting similar to the US with time.

What a shame the car will cost Alex so much. :thumbdown: Never a good time for car expenses.

Guess I'd better say goodnight. DH and I had a lovely dinner and now will watch a movie on this computer and he's waiting, so goodnight all.


----------



## gottastch

Happy anniversary, Gwen...and many, many more


----------



## tami_ohio

Peeking quick to get my updates. 4 more pages to go on last week.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Sorlenna. We ended up back at Longhorn Steak instead of Olive Garden. The wait time at Olive GArden was an hour and 1/2 that at Longhorn. It was good. I WAS going to cook some pork chops and make a special meal here but low and behold when DH made us lunch today he took the meat out of the microwave whiere I put it to thaw and be safe from Sydney. He forgot to put it back in there and dear dog ate the pork chops. He also ate an entire box of Tagalongs Girl Scout Cookies. Stupid Dog. Oh well, it was nice to go out. I had a delicious Pomagranite (sp?) Margarita , sirloin w/portabella mushroom , a loaded baked potatoe and green salad. DH had salmon, loaded potatoe and green beans. We brought dessert home and put it in the fridge as we were both stuffed. I am so sleepy now; DH has already gone to bed and I will join him shortly....especially since I have been up since 3:30 this a.m.


Sorlenna said:


> Have a great time celebrating, and may you have many more great years!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Tractor Supply and Lowes are my two favorite stores...third would be Walmart.


thewren said:


> I love just wandering around looking at everything. my kind of store. ---- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes it did and then he had to ask me twice! When we cleaned out my mom's house to sell it I found a box of my stuff from high school in the attic. Low and behold in that box there were 3 love letters he had mailed me when I was a senior and he was away at college. I had completely forgotten about them. Goodness knows we probably would have killed each other if we had married any sooner; we both need to grow a bit and experience life to become compatible....LOL.


darowil said:


> Happy Anniversary Gwen- it sure took you two a long time to actually get around to getting married! Enjoy your meal out.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my goodness! A woman who really knew what she wanted! That is so sweet.


purl2diva said:


> Happy anniversary, Gwen. I'm happy that you were able to get together.
> I married my high school sweetheart during our senior year of college. I actually proposed to him in sixth grade.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay, I'm off to bed. Going t try to get a haircut tomorrow and more purple to the hair. If I get it done I'll try to put a new avatar up; hair is alost to my shoulders now. Special prayers being said for those needing healing (Alastair, Sonja's DH & DS, Strawberry4U, and Caren immediately come to mind) and any other that I can't bring to mind right now know I pray for good health for all of you on the KTP. May you all have good health, happiness, safety, and smiles. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591

Wow, Samwhat a selection of recipes, you've outdone yourself
Great summary Kate & Margaret.
Happy Anniversary Gwen.
We had a good trip to Edmonton, DH didn't buy anything at the auction but I managed to spend a little.
I controled myself well at the yarn shop, bough 2 skeins of Cascade 220 & I skein of a sock yarn that was so pretty I "had" to buy it even though was expensive.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sorlenna. We ended up back at Longhorn Steak instead of Olive Garden. The wait time at Olive GArden was an hour and 1/2 that at Longhorn. It was good. I WAS going to cook some pork chops and make a special meal here but low and behold when DH made us lunch today he took the meat out of the microwave whiere I put it to thaw and be safe from Sydney. He forgot to put it back in there and dear dog ate the pork chops. He also ate an entire box of Tagalongs Girl Scout Cookies. Stupid Dog. Oh well, it was nice to go out. I had a delicious Pomagranite (sp?) Margarita , sirloin w/portabella mushroom , a loaded baked potatoe and green salad. DH had salmon, loaded potatoe and green beans. We brought dessert home and put it in the fridge as we were both stuffed. I am so sleepy now; DH has already gone to bed and I will join him shortly....especially since I have been up since 3:30 this a.m.


It is nice to go out for special occasions soyou don't need to cook- but better ifit doesn't have the planned meal eaten! What a handful Sydney is! I would strangle him I think.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> I WAS going to cook some pork chops and make a special meal here but low and behold when DH made us lunch today he took the meat out of the microwave whiere I put it to thaw and be safe from Sydney. He forgot to put it back in there and dear dog ate the pork chops. He also ate an entire box of Tagalongs Girl Scout Cookies.


Life is never dull with a dog! 

It's still snowing. It's rather fascinating to me as I've not seen this much in person for years! We made cookies--experimented by putting (instead of raisins) the leftover fruitcake fruit in oatmeal cookies. Turned out pretty good!

Back to my knitting now.


----------



## sassafras123

Didn't get to sleep til after 4:30 a.m. Up at 9 a.m. And went up in the hills behind our local junior college. Took lots of pics. Will try and post them tomorrow.so peaceful and beautiful. 
We were lucky as wind came up in afternoon and it looks like we will have more rain this weekend with snow down to 5,000ft.
Met with one of my spondees this afternoon. Made 15 bean soup for dinner.
Hoping to sleep well tonight.
My potatoes are getting green leaves above ground. I covered them with more mulch from old garden.


----------



## iamsam

I really do flip the page more than once during the year - but you are right - it is usually just to get to the right month. --- sam



darowil said:


> I wondered why he didn't just turn it to MArch, at least that way he would have one month of the year with the right month open.


----------



## iamsam

and we will be looking forward to seeing you - bobby on wtol tonight said you should not see more than an inch or two - we could get up to four or five inches - more to the south of us - I was just in hope of not having any more snow this year - wishful thinking. I actually have minded the cold more than the snow this year.

Heidi and her mother are going to Rachel's baby shower in Indianapolis tomorrow - I don't envy them the trip - it makes for a long day. --- sam



pacer said:


> Maybe it will be less. We have not had much snow as of late. Lake Michigan was about 84% frozen over as of a few days ago. I read that all 5 of the great lakes are more frozen over this year compared to last year. This causes a decrease in the amount of lake effect snow we get. It sure is cold enough here. I am sure the lakes are even more frozen over now compared to a few days ago.
> 
> Happy to hear that Heidi has made a decision on the furniture. I wonder what we will be sitting on this year? I will be looking forward to seeing your family again this year.


----------



## martina

Thanks for the opening and wonderful recipes too, Sam.
Happy Anniversary Gwen. 
My prayers for all in need.


----------



## iamsam

I can only hope we will do the same thing this summer. --- sam



darowil said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the predictions for tonight and tomorrow, it's expected that this February will go down in the record books of the coldest February ever recorded...it's breaking a record set in the 1800's...Most of the time, I like records being broken---but not tis time.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> And we are heading for one of the hottest on record!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

how much snow do you have on the ground? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Life is never dull with a dog!
> 
> It's still snowing. It's rather fascinating to me as I've not seen this much in person for years! We made cookies--experimented by putting (instead of raisins) the leftover fruitcake fruit in oatmeal cookies. Turned out pretty good!
> 
> Back to my knitting now.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sorlenna. We ended up back at Longhorn Steak instead of Olive Garden. The wait time at Olive GArden was an hour and 1/2 that at Longhorn. It was good. I WAS going to cook some pork chops and make a special meal here but low and behold when DH made us lunch today he took the meat out of the microwave whiere I put it to thaw and be safe from Sydney. He forgot to put it back in there and dear dog ate the pork chops. He also ate an entire box of Tagalongs Girl Scout Cookies. Stupid Dog. Oh well, it was nice to go out. I had a delicious Pomagranite (sp?) Margarita , sirloin w/portabella mushroom , a loaded baked potatoe and green salad. DH had salmon, loaded potatoe and green beans. We brought dessert home and put it in the fridge as we were both stuffed. I am so sleepy now; DH has already gone to bed and I will join him shortly....especially since I have been up since 3:30 this a.m.


Oh,oh Sydney! You have blotted your copy book (again!).


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I'm off to bed. Going t try to get a haircut tomorrow and more purple to the hair. If I get it done I'll try to put a new avatar up; hair is alost to my shoulders now. Special prayers being said for those needing healing (Alastair, Sonja's DH & DS, Strawberry4U, and Caren immediately come to mind) and any other that I can't bring to mind right now know I pray for good health for all of you on the KTP. May you all have good health, happiness, safety, and smiles. TTYL


Thanks, Gwen!


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the great start and plethera of recipes again Sam. Today is our anniversay; 22 years married. He was my first boyfriend in high school in the late 60s then again in the late 80s early 90s we got back together. Both times he was a blind date; was meant to be. Thank goodness! I can't imagine life without him. We are going to Olive Garden for dinner. I need to go shower and get dressed. Will TTYL.


Happy anniversary Gwen I hope you had a lovely day


----------



## Glennys 2

Happy Anniversary to Brantly and Gwen. Hope you have a great many more.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> how much snow do you have on the ground? --- sam


It's hard to tell, but I'm guessing around 3"--maybe a bit more. We might get more overnight, but I'm going to be sleeping and won't see it until morning! :mrgreen: It's stopped for now.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the great start and plethera of recipes again Sam. Today is our anniversay; 22 years married. He was my first boyfriend in high school in the late 60s then again in the late 80s early 90s we got back together. Both times he was a blind date; was meant to be. Thank goodness! I can't imagine life without him. We are going to Olive Garden for dinner. I need to go shower and get dressed. Will TTYL.


Congratulations! I hope you have a lovely dinner.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the predictions for tonight and tomorrow, it's expected that this February will go down in the record books of the coldest February ever recorded...it's breaking a record set in the 1800's...Most of the time, I like records being broken---but not tis time.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> And we are heading for one of the hottest on record!
> 
> 
> 
> And ours is looking to be one of the mildest!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> And ours is looking to be one of the mildest!


Ours, one of the driest.


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> And ours is looking to be one of the mildest!


I have just been reading were this winter here in the uk is going to be a record breaker as the sunniest winter on record . 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern

That Apple Bread sounds wickedly delicious :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the great start and plethera of recipes again Sam. Today is our anniversay; 22 years married. He was my first boyfriend in high school in the late 60s then again in the late 80s early 90s we got back together. Both times he was a blind date; was meant to be. Thank goodness! I can't imagine life without him. We are going to Olive Garden for dinner. I need to go shower and get dressed. Will TTYL.


That is so sweet. Have a lovely evening!


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh,oh Sydney! You have blotted your copy book (again!).


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone... wow page 6.... thats pretty good for me joining in.  I have been catching up on the end of last week. 

Not a lot of news here... 31c today and we now have a cool change and quite a lot of rain. 10pm now. The next 7 days we are to have low 20sC so quite a lot cooler. 


DD's doctor organised for her to have an iron infusion yesterday... she had a friend take her and I had Serena. Anyway the poor thing had a bad allergic reaction :shock: Hives all over, bright red ears... doc ordered some type of strong "whatever" to reduce it and just before that was set up her tongue started to swell!! :shock: Good heavens, anyway the nurses were at the ready with the anaphylatic injection but it wasnt needed thank goodness..... things settled very quickly.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... wow page 6.... thats pretty good for me joining in.  I have been catching up on the end of last week.
> 
> Not a lot of news here... 31c today and we now have a cool change and quite a lot of rain. 10pm now. The next 7 days we are to have low 20sC so quite a lot cooler.
> 
> DD's doctor organised for her to have an iron infusion yesterday... she had a friend take her and I had Serena. Anyway the poor thing had a bad allergic reaction :shock: Hives all over, bright red ears... doc ordered some type of strong "whatever" to reduce it and just before that was set up her tongue started to swell!! :shock: Good heavens, anyway the nurses were at the ready with the anaphylatic injection but it wasnt needed thank goodness..... things settled very quickly.


Thank God she was OK- it sure could have been dangerous as she had reacted like that.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna said:


> Life is never dull with a dog!
> 
> It's still snowing. It's rather fascinating to me as I've not seen this much in person for years! We made cookies--experimented by putting (instead of raisins) the leftover fruitcake fruit in oatmeal cookies. Turned out pretty good!
> 
> Back to my knitting now.


I have a couple of recipes where it calls for the fruitcake fruits - and one that calls for cut up gum drops...they're all good and I'm sue your oatmeal ones are very tasty.

Enjoy the snow.


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> And ours is looking to be one of the mildest!


Glad someone somewhere is getting a break from Mother Nature.


----------



## sugarsugar

Thanks again Sam... gosh there a lot of recipes this week. I will have a better look at them tomorrow when I can concentrate better.

I agree with you... a nine year old should be able to play other than screen type games. A lot of kids dont use their imagination and just "play" and mix with other kids these days. Very sad. I dont like how many teenagers and 20ish year olds (my own daughter included in this) just dont have "people skills".... dont seem to be able to have face to face conversations and deal with people face to face. It is all by text or FB etc. Very common, very sad.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> I have just been reading were this winter here in the uk is going to be a record breaker as the sunniest winter on record .
> Sonja


Sonja -- ditto my comment to Kate. DD#2 is flying back from Dublin today and when I told her that it was 1F degree, she wondered if maybe she could stay in Dublin. She was kidding, of course. She has her DS she wants to come home to.


----------



## RookieRetiree

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... wow page 6.... thats pretty good for me joining in.  I have been catching up on the end of last week.
> 
> Not a lot of news here... 31c today and we now have a cool change and quite a lot of rain. 10pm now. The next 7 days we are to have low 20sC so quite a lot cooler.
> 
> DD's doctor organised for her to have an iron infusion yesterday... she had a friend take her and I had Serena. Anyway the poor thing had a bad allergic reaction :shock: Hives all over, bright red ears... doc ordered some type of strong "whatever" to reduce it and just before that was set up her tongue started to swell!! :shock: Good heavens, anyway the nurses were at the ready with the anaphylatic injection but it wasnt needed thank goodness..... things settled very quickly.


That's very scary - glad that she's now doing okay. I hope they can figure out something to make her feel better.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... wow page 6.... thats pretty good for me joining in.   I have been catching up on the end of last week.
> 
> Not a lot of news here... 31c today and we now have a cool change and quite a lot of rain. 10pm now. The next 7 days we are to have low 20sC so quite a lot cooler.
> 
> DD's doctor organised for her to have an iron infusion yesterday... she had a friend take her and I had Serena. Anyway the poor thing had a bad allergic reaction :shock: Hives all over, bright red ears... doc ordered some type of strong "whatever" to reduce it and just before that was set up her tongue started to swell!! :shock: Good heavens, anyway the nurses were at the ready with the anaphylatic injection but it wasnt needed thank goodness..... things settled very quickly.


Not a lot of news?- an anaphylactic reaction is news in my book. Glad things did settle.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the great start and plethera of recipes again Sam. Today is our anniversay; 22 years married. He was my first boyfriend in high school in the late 60s then again in the late 80s early 90s we got back together. Both times he was a blind date; was meant to be. Thank goodness! I can't imagine life without him. We are going to Olive Garden for dinner. I need to go shower and get dressed. Will TTYL.


Happy Anniversary to you both


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Not a lot of news?- an anaphylactic reaction is news in my book. Glad things did settle.


I too am glad your daughter is alright . It must have been very scary when it was happening . 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

We have one Birthday today Mawmaw12, who used to come to the tea party- last seen 2013, although she has posted a few times else where since- but not recently
anyway if she should chance to read this-
Happy happy day!


----------



## vabchnonnie

Sam - thank you for the wonderful recipes, I like the variety.

Gwen - Personally, I think Sydney is smart, NOT STUPID. He knows what is good, and we always save the best for last. Years ago, I made German Coffee Cake, takes ALL day, went to the store prior to dinner for something and when I got back, Yes...selectively..the centers were eaten out of several cakes. Just where the best part is, of course.

Thanks Tami Ohio for the dress pattern in 6 mos. Does it come in newborn also. Believe I will try the smallest size for the breavement sets I make.

Haven't been on here for a few days, although have tried to read and keep caught up...never happens. 

Still snow on the ground, did melt some yesterday. Have no idea what the weather will be today or for this next week, hopefully NOT a repeat. 

Imagine, March already. Soon a time change and spring is just around the corner, perhaps???

May each of you enjoy your day...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Not a lot of news?- an anaphylactic reaction is news in my book. Glad things did settle.


Well I guess it was news... She has to see this specialist again in a few weeks so he can tell us what the "plan" would be if she ever needs iron infusion again.

I havent been too impressed with DD over the last few weeks. Just havent said anything on here, too disappointed. She has pretty much been staying at a friends unit (both herself and Serena) for the last 2 weeks. Pretty much coz she wants to still hang out with friends and I wont be used on a daily basis. She says it is temporary... who knows?
Ah well, one day at a time.....


----------



## Pup lover

Hi! Great recipes as always Sam. Was a long week at work, seemed like 7 days instead of 5. Still cold more snow and cold coming our way tonight and tomorrow then some freezing rain and snow on Monday/Tuesdsay. If the long range forecast is correct by the end of next week it will be near 40f!! A heat wave! Hoping they are right about that part anyway. Family and friends coming for dinner tonight, making lasagna. Have been exasperated with DH and snapped at him the last two days. Wish he would hear more on this new job so he would know the end is in sight with his current job. 

Listening to the new podcast from Never Not Knitting. There is a new website out just up a couple of months called Kitterly. They sell knitting and crocheting kits and other things. If you order a kit, you get everything you need to complete the project. Pattern, yarn, needles etc. Kind of neat I think. You get to choose from a couple of different colors for each pattern. Neat idea, they were at Stitches West so maybe they will be in Chicago in August also. She also talked about Yarn on the House and that booth, so will have to check that one out also. 

Only made it to page 19 last week, so except for the summary, no idea how everyone is. Thanks to Darowil and Kate for the summary and pictures, its nice to get the highlights of how everyone is. 

Stay warm/cool. {{{{{{group hug}}}}}


----------



## martina

sugarsugar said:


> Well I guess it was news... She has to see this specialist again in a few weeks so he can tell us what the "plan" would be if she ever needs iron infusion again.
> 
> I havent been too impressed with DD over the last few weeks. Just havent said anything on here, too disappointed. She has pretty much been staying at a friends unit (both herself and Serena) for the last 2 weeks. Pretty much coz she wants to still hang out with friends and I wont be used on a daily basis. She says it is temporary... who knows?
> Ah well, one day at a time.....


Sorry to hear this. She has had so much help from you and you deserve better treatment than this. You are right to stand up for yourself, though. Perhaps she will come to her senses soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree

vabchnonnie said:


> Sam - thank you for the wonderful recipes, I like the variety.
> 
> Gwen - Personally, I think Sydney is smart, NOT STUPID. He knows what is good, and we always save the best for last. Years ago, I made German Coffee Cake, takes ALL day, went to the store prior to dinner for something and when I got back, Yes...selectively..the centers were eaten out of several cakes. Just where the best part is, of course.
> 
> Thanks Tami Ohio for the dress pattern in 6 mos. Does it come in newborn also. Believe I will try the smallest size for the breavement sets I make.
> 
> Haven't been on here for a few days, although have tried to read and keep caught up...never happens.
> 
> Still snow on the ground, did melt some yesterday. Have no idea what the weather will be today or for this next week, hopefully NOT a repeat.
> 
> Imagine, March already. Soon a time change and spring is just around the corner, perhaps???
> 
> May each of you enjoy your day...until next time...VA Sharon


Sharon - just wanted to say thank you for making the bereavement outfits. I've had two "born too early" grandchildren and the hospital in Springfield, IL did a wonderful job of taking care of my daughter and the babies. Both are buried at the Statue of Hope in their sweaters & hats. It was comforting to know that other people out there were aware of the grief.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the great start and plethera of recipes again Sam. Today is our anniversay; 22 years married. He was my first boyfriend in high school in the late 60s then again in the late 80s early 90s we got back together. Both times he was a blind date; was meant to be. Thank goodness! I can't imagine life without him. We are going to Olive Garden for dinner. I need to go shower and get dressed. Will TTYL.


How I enjoyed your story about your anniversary dinner. Well, enjoy might not be the right word, but it is a continuance of Sydney's shenanigans. You won't forget this anniversary. Quite special that you and Brantley kept finding each other and even as a meant to be blind date. Congratulations on a special 22 years and the beautiful family you have made together from your love.

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY GWEN & BRANTLEY and many, many more.

I'm a day late because I was out with my sweetie. :wink:


----------



## jheiens

*TA-DA*

The gosling house is finished!!!

Susan and Ben have completed the rehab of the house and the inspection for the occupancy permit has been issued. She officially tossed the, literally, worn-out jeans she has been wearing while doing most of the repair/training time at the house, into the trash can. I'd patched them so often that some of the repairs were in layers. By yesterday you could probably read through dome portions of the material.

And all of God's children said, ''AMEN!!''

Applications for purchasing the house will now be made available for the interested parties. Yea!

Tim will be so happy to see his mom more often, I'm sure. And Ben won't have to spend all his days off working on that house, for which he is most grateful.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup lover said:


> Hi! Great recipes as always Sam. Was a long week at work, seemed like 7 days instead of 5. Still cold more snow and cold coming our way tonight and tomorrow then some freezing rain and snow on Monday/Tuesdsay. If the long range forecast is correct by the end of next week it will be near 40f!! A heat wave! Hoping they are right about that part anyway. Family and friends coming for dinner tonight, making lasagna. Have been exasperated with DH and snapped at him the last two days. Wish he would hear more on this new job so he would know the end is in sight with his current job.
> 
> I agree, the uncertainty with the new job is taking way too long and there is one excuse after another...I can't believe that they'd hold them to the offer if he were to find something else.
> 
> Have fun with family and friends - it makes for a nice break and something to ease any tensions.
> 
> I'm with you -- need some warmth and will gladly look forward to a 40F degree day.
> 
> I'll be looking up those sites also.
> 
> Listening to the new podcast from Never Not Knitting. There is a new website out just up a couple of months called Kitterly. They sell knitting and crocheting kits and other things. If you order a kit, you get everything you need to complete the project. Pattern, yarn, needles etc. Kind of neat I think. You get to choose from a couple of different colors for each pattern. Neat idea, they were at Stitches West so maybe they will be in Chicago in August also. She also talked about Yarn on the House and that booth, so will have to check that one out also.
> 
> Only made it to page 19 last week, so except for the summary, no idea how everyone is. Thanks to Darowil and Kate for the summary and pictures, its nice to get the highlights of how everyone is.
> 
> Stay warm/cool. {{{{{{group hug}}}}}


----------



## Normaedern

That is great news, Joy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... wow page 6.... thats pretty good for me joining in.  I have been catching up on the end of last week.
> 
> Not a lot of news here... 31c today and we now have a cool change and quite a lot of rain. 10pm now. The next 7 days we are to have low 20sC so quite a lot cooler.
> 
> DD's doctor organised for her to have an iron infusion yesterday... she had a friend take her and I had Serena. Anyway the poor thing had a bad allergic reaction :shock: Hives all over, bright red ears... doc ordered some type of strong "whatever" to reduce it and just before that was set up her tongue started to swell!! :shock: Good heavens, anyway the nurses were at the ready with the anaphylatic injection but it wasnt needed thank goodness..... things settled very quickly.


That's so scary. I'm glad she was where she had help right there!! I'm sure the Dr's will think twice about what they try next!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Sam - thank you for the wonderful recipes, I like the variety.
> 
> Gwen - Personally, I think Sydney is smart, NOT STUPID. He knows what is good, and we always save the best for last. Years ago, I made German Coffee Cake, takes ALL day, went to the store prior to dinner for something and when I got back, Yes...selectively..the centers were eaten out of several cakes. Just where the best part is, of course.
> 
> Thanks Tami Ohio for the dress pattern in 6 mos. Does it come in newborn also. Believe I will try the smallest size for the breavement sets I make.
> 
> Haven't been on here for a few days, although have tried to read and keep caught up...never happens.
> 
> Still snow on the ground, did melt some yesterday. Have no idea what the weather will be today or for this next week, hopefully NOT a repeat.
> 
> Imagine, March already. Soon a time change and spring is just around the corner, perhaps???
> 
> May each of you enjoy your day...until next time...VA Sharon


Hi, Sharon. I'm glad the head ache has eased enough for you to join us again.
I'm hoping the snow is over for my lifetime!!! I've seen way more than I want to see forever!!
Here I'm complaining about 14" when a lot of you have much more and for a longer time!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

First off, thank you all for the well wishes for our anniversary. 

Cathy I am so sorry that DD is disappointing you. Prayers that she will "wake up" soon. More prayers that Serena is safe and well taken care of. 

Joy I'll join in the "AMEN" that the Gosling house is finished. What a blessing your DD and SIL are to the community. 

VA Sharon you are so right...Sydney is a smart dog. And just think, if not for his voracious appetite I would not have gone out to celebrate the anniversary! 

Desert Joy (Sassafras) I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures you took. I think the desert is so beautiful. 

Has anyone heard from Melody? Didn't she have the MRI yesterday?
Sending you prayers Mel.


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> *TA-DA*
> 
> The gosling house is finished!!!
> 
> Susan and Ben have completed the rehab of the house and the inspection for the occupancy permit has been issued. She officially tossed the, literally, worn-out jeans she has been wearing while doing most of the repair/training time at the house, into the trash can. I'd patched them so often that some of the repairs were in layers. By yesterday you could probably read through dome portions of the material.
> 
> And all of God's children said, ''AMEN!!''
> 
> Applications for purchasing the house will now be made available for the interested parties. Yea!
> 
> Tim will be so happy to see his mom more often, I'm sure. And Ben won't have to spend all his days off working on that house, for which he is most grateful.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wonderful news!!! I sure hope one of the gosling families can qualify to get the house!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Ohio Joy....jumping for joy here too....hope the Gosling House will be a wonderful home for one of the brood.

Good to have them back to their regular lives which I'm sure are as busy as can be.

Hope you get some better weather soon.


----------



## tami_ohio

busyworkerbee said:


> Morning all from a warm and sunny Queensland. On early as waiting for ferry bringing sister over from island. The younger of the 2 girls at home done her wrist last night, in temporary cast until Monday when it will be replaced with full cast. So DS is coming back for weekend. This is after run down last night to pickup 2 eldest girls for different weekend activities. Idon't remember being as busy at that age. Shut maggie may in my room to prevent her jumping on Nikita when DM and child arrived home from hospital, and child was sleeping well when I left.
> 
> Another week to go before furniture uplift, glad that we have 10 days to clean old house b4 hand back. Already tired of packing 1 and 1/2 houses and washing smelly loads. Will be glad when move completed. Will have to have nap this afternoon b4 loading up for market.
> 
> Talk later. Hope everyone is fine. Healing energy to those who need it. Hugs everyone


Heather, thanks for popping in and updating us on things. Sorry about your DN's wrist. I know you will be glad when the move is over. Rest as much as you can.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the great start and plethera of recipes again Sam. Today is our anniversay; 22 years married. He was my first boyfriend in high school in the late 60s then again in the late 80s early 90s we got back together. Both times he was a blind date; was meant to be. Thank goodness! I can't imagine life without him. We are going to Olive Garden for dinner. I need to go shower and get dressed. Will TTYL.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> Heidi said she heard we were to get twelve inches sunday night - I'm really not in the mood but when has mother nature ever listened. --- sam


They can't decide if we are getting 2-4 or 6-10!! :shock: We will get what we get. Yuck. And I will probably be stuck at home on Monday, unless M can get the driveway done late Sunday and it stays clear enough for me to get out. Oh well.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> I love the farm store! Back home there's one called Rural King--I could stay there all day! LOL


We have both Tractor Supply Co. (Dad always called them Tough Sh*t Charlies!) and Rural King, which is new to us in the last 2-3 years. Really like Rural King. They carry more stuff. And my favorite Frost Top root beer!


----------



## TNS

Thanks for all the recipes Sam, especially the pancakes :lol: 
Sorry that Alex is learning about real life the hard way, but "that's life". Have you seen Heidi's new furniture yet? Hope your furries are not getting frost bitten paws, and that you can stay warm.
More thanks to Margaret and Kate for all the summaries. So useful.
Happy anniversary to Gwenie and Her wonderful beau. Sydney obviously has a "teenagers appetite" - has he worked out how to open the fridge yet? :XD: 
Must read on now as you've all been chatting. Good wishes and a {{{{{group hug}}}}}}


----------



## TNS

Cashmeregma said:


> I missed so many things, but thanks to you I got to see them. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm off to meet DH now. Some nice time together before he goes out of town.


Have a good time together.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness! A woman who really knew what she wanted! That is so sweet.


We were high school sweethearts. We dated for 8 years and 3 days before we got married. So come May 1, we have been together for a total of 41 years! Will be married 33.


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... wow page 6.... thats pretty good for me joining in.  I have been catching up on the end of last week.
> 
> Not a lot of news here... 31c today and we now have a cool change and quite a lot of rain. 10pm now. The next 7 days we are to have low 20sC so quite a lot cooler.
> 
> DD's doctor organised for her to have an iron infusion yesterday... she had a friend take her and I had Serena. Anyway the poor thing had a bad allergic reaction :shock: Hives all over, bright red ears... doc ordered some type of strong "whatever" to reduce it and just before that was set up her tongue started to swell!! :shock: Good heavens, anyway the nurses were at the ready with the anaphylatic injection but it wasnt needed thank goodness..... things settled very quickly.


I am glad that the nurses were right there! I hope it gets charted and remembered. Your DD might want to keep a note in her wallet about the allergy in case of emergency. Glad it settled quickly. Scary


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> We have one Birthday today Mawmaw12, who used to come to the tea party- last seen 2013, although she has posted a few times else where since- but not recently
> anyway if she should chance to read this-
> Happy happy day!


Happy Birthday Mawmaw12!


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> We have both Tractor Supply Co. (Dad always called them Tough Sh*t Charlies!) and Rural King, which is new to us in the last 2-3 years. Really like Rural King. They carry more stuff. And my favorite Frost Top root beer!


We have a Blaine's Farm & Fleet - there may be some others, but this seems to be the predominant one...and you can get everything from housewares to underwear there along with the feeds, fertilizers, seeds, and farm equipment. DH and twin love going there -- so do DSIL and I but the stores are all out in the more rural areas (by DBIL) so we don't get there as frequently as I'd like.


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> I have a couple of recipes where it calls for the fruitcake fruits - and one that calls for cut up gum drops...they're all good and I'm sue your oatmeal ones are very tasty.
> 
> Enjoy the snow.


The cookies did turn out tasty--a bit too crunchy for our liking, but I put a piece of bread in the Ziploc back with them, and they are softening up. Since we still have some of the fruit left, we are now thinking about what else we can do with it. :mrgreen:

We ended up with 7" of snow! :shock: I think it's been about 7 years (may be more like 9) since we had this much. And it's still snowing off and on--though I know it will be gone in a couple of days--we are to warm up and get rain the next few days. I guess we'll have to go out and play in it while it's here...


----------



## tami_ohio

vabchnonnie said:


> Sam - thank you for the wonderful recipes, I like the variety.
> 
> Gwen - Personally, I think Sydney is smart, NOT STUPID. He knows what is good, and we always save the best for last. Years ago, I made German Coffee Cake, takes ALL day, went to the store prior to dinner for something and when I got back, Yes...selectively..the centers were eaten out of several cakes. Just where the best part is, of course.
> 
> Thanks Tami Ohio for the dress pattern in 6 mos. Does it come in newborn also. Believe I will try the smallest size for the breavement sets I make.
> 
> Haven't been on here for a few days, although have tried to read and keep caught up...never happens.
> 
> Still snow on the ground, did melt some yesterday. Have no idea what the weather will be today or for this next week, hopefully NOT a repeat.
> 
> Imagine, March already. Soon a time change and spring is just around the corner, perhaps???
> 
> May each of you enjoy your day...until next time...VA Sharon


Yes it does Sharon. I will get it printed and in the mail to you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> We were high school sweethearts. We dated for 8 years and 3 days before we got married. So come May 1, we have been together for a total of 41 years! Will be married 33.


8 years and 3 days---talk about counting the days until you two got married!! I met my DH about 2 years after I moved out here to Chicago and we got married about 2 years later.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Not a lot of news?- an anaphylactic reaction is news in my book. Glad things did settle.


Indeed! I'm glad she's okay now. My oldest is allergic to penicillin, and I've not forgotten how scary that was when she started with the hives and such. If it's going to happen, though, I guess the doctor's office is the best place for it! Good they got things under control so quickly.


----------



## Grannypeg

DD's doctor organised for her to have an iron infusion yesterday... she had a friend take her and I had Serena. Anyway the poor thing had a bad allergic reaction :shock: Hives all over, bright red ears... doc ordered some type of strong "whatever" to reduce it and just before that was set up her tongue started to swell!! :shock: Good heavens, anyway the nurses were at the ready with the anaphylatic injection but it wasnt needed thank goodness..... things settled very quickly.[/quote]

That's a horrible experience. I react that way to penicillin, and have for over fifty years. Glad she got help quickly


----------



## TNS

Sugarsugar, sorry to read about DD's anaphylaxis and scatty behaviour. I hope she improves in both! Do you think her behavior might be influenced by her health? It's so difficult for you when you want to see Serena but don't want to be taken for granted.


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Well I guess it was news... She has to see this specialist again in a few weeks so he can tell us what the "plan" would be if she ever needs iron infusion again.
> 
> I havent been too impressed with DD over the last few weeks. Just havent said anything on here, too disappointed. She has pretty much been staying at a friends unit (both herself and Serena) for the last 2 weeks. Pretty much coz she wants to still hang out with friends and I wont be used on a daily basis. She says it is temporary... who knows?
> Ah well, one day at a time.....


Yes, I am sure you are disappointed in her. Hopefully she will grow up a bit more, soon, and realize that things can't stay the way they were before she had Serena. But at least she didn't leave Serena with you when she made this decision, so she is taking responsibility for Serena. There is hope. (((Sugar)))


----------



## Grannypeg

Lurker 2 said:


> We have one Birthday today Mawmaw12, who used to come to the tea party- last seen 2013, although she has posted a few times else where since- but not recently
> anyway if she should chance to read this-
> Happy happy day!


Happy Birthday Mawmaw12. Hope you are having a wonderful day.


----------



## tami_ohio

Pup lover said:


> Hi! Great recipes as always Sam. Was a long week at work, seemed like 7 days instead of 5. Still cold more snow and cold coming our way tonight and tomorrow then some freezing rain and snow on Monday/Tuesdsay. If the long range forecast is correct by the end of next week it will be near 40f!! A heat wave! Hoping they are right about that part anyway. Family and friends coming for dinner tonight, making lasagna. Have been exasperated with DH and snapped at him the last two days. Wish he would hear more on this new job so he would know the end is in sight with his current job.
> 
> Listening to the new podcast from Never Not Knitting. There is a new website out just up a couple of months called Kitterly. They sell knitting and crocheting kits and other things. If you order a kit, you get everything you need to complete the project. Pattern, yarn, needles etc. Kind of neat I think. You get to choose from a couple of different colors for each pattern. Neat idea, they were at Stitches West so maybe they will be in Chicago in August also. She also talked about Yarn on the House and that booth, so will have to check that one out also.
> 
> Only made it to page 19 last week, so except for the summary, no idea how everyone is. Thanks to Darowil and Kate for the summary and pictures, its nice to get the highlights of how everyone is.
> 
> Stay warm/cool. {{{{{{group hug}}}}}


Praying your DH soon hears about the new job. Good news.


----------



## Sorlenna

Amen, Ohio Joy, and hearty congratulations all around! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: WOOT! for a job well done!


----------



## Sorlenna

tami_ohio said:


> We have both Tractor Supply Co. (Dad always called them Tough Sh*t Charlies!) and Rural King, which is new to us in the last 2-3 years. Really like Rural King. They carry more stuff. And my favorite Frost Top root beer!


If Rural King only sold yarn...I might never leave! ROTFL! Those old fashioned candies are one of the things I have to buy every time I'm there.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Well I guess it was news... She has to see this specialist again in a few weeks so he can tell us what the "plan" would be if she ever needs iron infusion again.
> 
> I havent been too impressed with DD over the last few weeks. Just havent said anything on here, too disappointed. She has pretty much been staying at a friends unit (both herself and Serena) for the last 2 weeks. Pretty much coz she wants to still hang out with friends and I wont be used on a daily basis. She says it is temporary... who knows?
> Ah well, one day at a time.....


Cathy, you have my heartfelt sympathy. Hopefully it is a temporary phase.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> *TA-DA*
> 
> The gosling house is finished!!!
> 
> Susan and Ben have completed the rehab of the house and the inspection for the occupancy permit has been issued. She officially tossed the, literally, worn-out jeans she has been wearing while doing most of the repair/training time at the house, into the trash can. I'd patched them so often that some of the repairs were in layers. By yesterday you could probably read through dome portions of the material.
> 
> And all of God's children said, ''AMEN!!''
> 
> Applications for purchasing the house will now be made available for the interested parties. Yea!
> 
> Tim will be so happy to see his mom more often, I'm sure. And Ben won't have to spend all his days off working on that house, for which he is most grateful.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And this child of God will add her AMEN also!


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> I have a couple of recipes where it calls for the fruitcake fruits - and one that calls for cut up gum drops...they're all good and I'm sue your oatmeal ones are very tasty.
> 
> Enjoy the snow.


I have had fruitcake fuit in cookies my mom used to make but only use the gumdrops in Popcorn cake. Kids. Love that, just use the rice krispie cake recipe but add popcorn & gumdrops instead of rice krispies & either form into balls or put in an angelfood pan.


----------



## Sorlenna

Happy Birthday Mawmaw12!

Sending good thoughts for all in need of change & healing--jobs, health, and attitudes. 

Need to get some breakfast going around here this morning, but I hope to be back later to catch up again.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> *TA-DA*
> 
> The gosling house is finished!!!
> 
> Susan and Ben have completed the rehab of the house and the inspection for the occupancy permit has been issued. She officially tossed the, literally, worn-out jeans she has been wearing while doing most of the repair/training time at the house, into the trash can. I'd patched them so often that some of the repairs were in layers. By yesterday you could probably read through dome portions of the material.
> 
> And all of God's children said, ''AMEN!!''
> 
> Applications for purchasing the house will now be made available for the interested parties. Yea!
> 
> Tim will be so happy to see his mom more often, I'm sure. And Ben won't have to spend all his days off working on that house, for which he is most grateful.
> 
> Ohio Joy


How wonderful!


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a Blaine's Farm & Fleet - there may be some others, but this seems to be the predominant one...and you can get everything from housewares to underwear there along with the feeds, fertilizers, seeds, and farm equipment. DH and twin love going there -- so do DSIL and I but the stores are all out in the more rural areas (by DBIL) so we don't get there as frequently as I'd like.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

jheiens said:


> *TA-DA*
> 
> The gosling house is finished!!!
> 
> Susan and Ben have completed the rehab of the house and the inspection for the occupancy permit has been issued. She officially tossed the, literally, worn-out jeans she has been wearing while doing most of the repair/training time at the house, into the trash can. I'd patched them so often that some of the repairs were in layers. By yesterday you could probably read through dome portions of the material.
> 
> And all of God's children said, ''AMEN!!'
> 
> Applications for purchasing the house will now be made available for the interested parties. Yea!
> 
> Tim will be so happy to see his mom more often, I'm sure. And Ben won't have to spend all his days off working on that house, for which he is most grateful.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wonderful news! Susan and Ben have achieved something great through their efforts. You must be so proud. What happens now? Will one of the gosling families be able to apply to buy it, or is it intended that it is bought by someone who will rent it out to them?


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> 8 years and 3 days---talk about counting the days until you two got married!! I met my DH about 2 years after I moved out here to Chicago and we got married about 2 years later.


 :lol: I had to work hard at getting him lassoed! No, not really. He worked hard so we had $$ to get started on. I think we are about the only couple that have stayed married of all the guys he works with. Most have been married and divorced multiple times, and are supporting who knows how many kids due to that fact. :shock: :roll: Just can't understand that mind set. Divorce does have it's place, but not to be used because you don't want to be faithful or work on your problems. If you don't want to be faithful, don't get married. Oh well, glad it's them, not us! We were just talking about this a couple of days ago. He told his partner that he's a dinosaur. Partner didn't understand it. M told him to think about it. How many people did he know that had put in over 30 years in the same job and could retire with a pension from it in a few years, and had been married to one person for that whole time. Partner couldn't do it! The one job for that long, he could come up with a couple, but that was it. M said, see I am a dinosaur.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> If Rural King only sold yarn...I might never leave! ROTFL! Those old fashioned candies are one of the things I have to buy every time I'm there.


LOL If they sold yarn, M might not take me with him when he goes!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sugarsugar said:


> DD's doctor organised for her to have an iron infusion yesterday... she had a friend take her and I had Serena. Anyway the poor thing had a bad allergic reaction :shock: Hives all over, bright red ears... doc ordered some type of strong "whatever" to reduce it and just before that was set up her tongue started to swell!! :shock: Good heavens, anyway the nurses were at the ready with the anaphylatic injection but it wasnt needed thank goodness..... things settled very quickly.


Really glad she is OK now. Do hope they got that entered on her record! Wouldn't want it to happen again, might be faster and worse.


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> Well I guess it was news... She has to see this specialist again in a few weeks so he can tell us what the "plan" would be if she ever needs iron infusion again.
> 
> I havent been too impressed with DD over the last few weeks. Just havent said anything on here, too disappointed. She has pretty much been staying at a friends unit (both herself and Serena) for the last 2 weeks. Pretty much coz she wants to still hang out with friends and I wont be used on a daily basis. She says it is temporary... who knows?
> Ah well, one day at a time.....


Sorry to hear your daughter is disappointing you hopefully she will come to her senses soon


----------



## Karena

Sam 
German style pancakes, just the thing. We do love our apples. 
I have been watching the eagle cam in Decorah, Iowa, snow. Mother eagle was almost covered last night. Stay warm and dry. Spring is almost here. 
Karen


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> We were high school sweethearts. We dated for 8 years and 3 days before we got married. So come May 1, we have been together for a total of 41 years! Will be married 33.


I met my husband when I was 16 and visiting family here in England . He told me he was going to marry me , I laughed at him and went back to Sweden . We have now been married 36 years 
Sonja


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cathy, so sorry about DD-- hope she matures fast.

Ohio Joy, how wonderful about the house being done!

Karena, don't know if it is the same eagle cam, but I posted one to my DD#2 who teaches science in a very small school, the kids loved it.

Tami, tell DH that dinosaurs are very well loved, despite some who deny they existed.

We have snow pelting down, wasn't supposed to get here until PM. Not sure now how much we'll get-- last night TWC was saying only a couple inches but WIBW was saying 3 -5. hope he is wrong.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thought you might like to see the progress on my 'not twisted' Dapple cowl/hood.


----------



## Normaedern

Julie, it is so beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see the progress on my 'not twisted' Dapple cowl/hood.


 :thumbup: Coming right along and lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Julie, it is so beautiful. :thumbup:


It is a gloriously rich colour! And I am enjoying the pattern- only 8 rows to achieve it!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Coming right along and lovely!


Thank you, Sorlenna!


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are really moving along quickly on this Julie. It is beautiful!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see the progress on my 'not twisted' Dapple cowl/hood.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> You are really moving along quickly on this Julie. It is beautiful!!!


It does help with it being a double knit yarn weight! Thanks Gwen!


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> :lol: I had to work hard at getting him lassoed! No, not really. He worked hard so we had $$ to get started on. I think we are about the only couple that have stayed married of all the guys he works with. Most have been married and divorced multiple times, and are supporting who knows how many kids due to that fact. :shock: :roll: Just can't understand that mind set. Divorce does have it's place, but not to be used because you don't want to be faithful or work on your problems. If you don't want to be faithful, don't get married. Oh well, glad it's them, not us! We were just talking about this a couple of days ago. He told his partner that he's a dinosaur. Partner didn't understand it. M told him to think about it. How many people did he know that had put in over 30 years in the same job and could retire with a pension from it in a few years, and had been married to one person for that whole time. Partner couldn't do it! The one job for that long, he could come up with a couple, but that was it. M said, see I am a dinosaur.


DH is s dinosaur right there with him. On the job over 30 years (and retired with a pension) and married for 42 years.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see the progress on my 'not twisted' Dapple cowl/hood.


It's lovely Julie. Such a lovely colour too 
Sonja


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Normaedern said:


> Julie, it is so beautiful. :thumbup:


Oh, Julie, would echo that-- that color will be lovely on you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Looks like the cowl is nearly finished...looks lovely.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Got home from getting haircut and. 

This was waiting for me.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see the progress on my 'not twisted' Dapple cowl/hood.


It's beautiful and looks such a pretty colour.


----------



## TNS

Love the new you, Gwen. Same smile whatever the hair length!! :thumbup:is Brantley auditioning for St Francis of Assisi? It's a lovely photo.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see the progress on my 'not twisted' Dapple cowl/hood.


That's lovely, Julie. I love the color and the stitch!


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Got home from getting haircut and.
> 
> This was waiting for me.


Brantley has a lapful of love !! Love the picture of you but it doesn't look like you had your hair cut much shorter than it was!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

for your crocheting pleasure here are twenty shawls for you to choose from. --- sam

http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2015/02/20-spectacular-crochet-shawls.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FOeRXj+%28Fiber+Flux...Adventures+in+Stitching%29


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, love the new pic also one of Brantley. I love when men are confident enough to show their soft side. My Al is like that.
Cathy, I am sorry your DD is taking so long to grow up. Could she not just eat a handful of raisins a day? Or is her system just not metabolizing iron.
Barr, our Windows are single Paine and I can feel the chill laying here in bed with electric blanket on high, Jamie's and bathrobe. The wind is ahowling. 35-45mph. I think we will not have our walk today. And yesterday 70, sunny.


----------



## sassafras123

P.s. what is a gossling?


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Got home from getting haircut and.
> 
> This was waiting for me.


So cute! All of you!


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> for your crocheting pleasure here are twenty shawls for you to choose from. --- sam
> 
> http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2015/02/20-spectacular-crochet-shawls.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FOeRXj+%28Fiber+Flux...Adventures+in+Stitching%29


You enabler, you! I really like the one with the buttons!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

TNS said:


> Love the new you, Gwen. Same smile whatever the hair length!! :thumbup:is Brantley auditioning for St Francis of Assisi? It's a lovely photo.


TNS is right on all counts-- LOL


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> for your crocheting pleasure here are twenty shawls for you to choose from. --- sam
> 
> http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2015/02/20-spectacular-crochet-shawls.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FOeRXj+%28Fiber+Flux...Adventures+in+Stitching%29


TY, Sam, some very pretty shawls here.

It's snowing again here, looks like we just might get that 5 inches or more they predicted. Had to laugh at old cat in garage. He REALLY wanted out-- so I let him but stayed in garage at the door. Took him about 2 min and a bunch of foot-shaking to decide he wanted back in garage! I did clean his pans while in there as he is very fastidious about that. Won't go back out until mid-day tomorrow as we are forecast to get rain/snow/sleet mix overnight and into tomorrow. My snow guy just might get his chance at cleaning my walks this time.


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Got home from getting haircut and.
> 
> This was waiting for me.


Your hair looks lovely Gwen goes with your beautiful smile , did they all give there opinion on your haircut . Alfred looks like he's in charge you can see it in his eyes 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

sassafras123 said:


> P.s. what is a gossling?


I know what a gosling is but I'm as lost as you as to the gosling house ?


----------



## iamsam

hey gwen - and anyone else interested in knitting baskets -

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0136AD.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=+Crochet+Easter+Basket&utm_content=Easter+is+coming%21+You%E2%80%99ll+want+these+17+patterns+on+your+hooks+and+needles+%E2%80%A6&utm_campaign=Weekly+Stitch+02272015

however - if you would rather crochet one ----

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80092AD.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=+Crochet+Amigurumi+Bunny+Basket&utm_content=Easter+is+coming%21+You%E2%80%99ll+want+these+17+patterns+on+your+hooks+and+needles+%E2%80%A6&utm_campaign=Weekly+Stitch+02272015


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> It's lovely Julie. Such a lovely colour too
> Sonja


Thank you Sonja! I am enjoying the dappled effect of the yarn- which does not really show up in the photographs!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Julie, would echo that-- that color will be lovely on you.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Normaedern

Gwenie, I love your hair!! It really suits you :thumbup: 
Great photos of Brantley and the gang.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like the cowl is nearly finished...looks lovely.


Just two more repeats of the twin apple design- the garter stitch edging and the cast off. And it looks like I have plenty of yarn, despite my false start on the twisted one!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> It's beautiful and looks such a pretty colour.


Thank you, Lin!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Love the new you, Gwen. Same smile whatever the hair length!! :thumbup:is Brantley auditioning for St Francis of Assisi? It's a lovely photo.


ditto.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> That's lovely, Julie. I love the color and the stitch!


I am quite taken with the pattern stitch- I can see me adapting it to other uses!


----------



## machriste

Adding my congrats to Gwenie and Brantley on their anniversary. Love your hair, Gwen. 

Julie the blue and the knitting are both lovely. 

Sugar sugar, I'm so sorry about how your daughter is acting. Hope things get better for you.

Here in MN the promise is "no more below zero F temps! " We'll see. March is often a harsh month with lots of snow.

Have a restful weekend everyone.


----------



## purl2diva

Gwen,

Love the new do. You are one of those rare people who look good either short or long. Lucky you.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Ohio Joy....jumping for joy here too....hope the Gosling House will be a wonderful home for one of the brood.
> 
> Good to have them back to their regular lives which I'm sure are as busy as can be.
> 
> Hope you get some better weather soon.


And ditto from me..... how wonderful!


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks, Machriste! I tried it on- fits nicely but on the needle can't see how the hood effect works!



machriste said:


> Adding my congrats to Gwenie and Brantley on their anniversary. Love your hair, Gwen.
> 
> Julie the blue and the knitting are both lovely.
> 
> Sugar sugar, I'm so sorry about how your daughter is acting. Hope things get better for you.
> 
> Here in MN the promise is "no more below zero F temps! " We'll see. March is often a harsh month with lots of snow.
> 
> Have a restful weekend everyone.


----------



## purl2diva

Ohio Joy

How great that the gosling house is finished. You should be proud of their efforts and the role you played as their support system. Kudos all around.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gwen - love the new do---not as purple as I expected.

Are those "new" animals for you to love?

Julie - is the pattern something you can share? I'll bet many of us could think of ways to use it on/in our projects.

We had our Sorry board game tournament --- I won! DGS is now making up new clay pieces and a "power ball" to enhance the games...it will be interesting to see what new rules he's made and what new super powers are present...the game already has "fire" and "ice".

DGS and DH are falling asleep in the recliner just hanging out until Mom calls that she's landed at O'Hare - another 3 hours to go.


----------



## sugarsugar

Sorlenna said:


> Indeed! I'm glad she's okay now. My oldest is allergic to penicillin, and I've not forgotten how scary that was when she started with the hives and such. If it's going to happen, though, I guess the doctor's office is the best place for it! Good they got things under control so quickly.


Yep and even better as this was done at the hospital... so plenty of hands on deck if needed. She had never had an iron infusion before, this was a first.


----------



## RookieRetiree

SugarSugar -- DD will grow up in her own time especially if the realities of being with friends means arranging babysitters and earning money for rent and food.

I know I had a back and forth relationship with my Mom for a couple of years between the ages of 17 - 19 and our relationship survived; I'm sure yours with your daughter and DGD will too.


----------



## sassafras123

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Machriste! I tried it on- fits nicely but on the needle can't see how the hood effect works!


Julie, sorry i forgot to mention cowl. it is truly lovely.
Here are some pictures from desert spring. I haven't given botanical names.


----------



## sugarsugar

TNS said:


> Sugarsugar, sorry to read about DD's anaphylaxis and scatty behaviour. I hope she improves in both! Do you think her behavior might be influenced by her health? It's so difficult for you when you want to see Serena but don't want to be taken for granted.


Who knows? I am hoping that having better iron levels will help in general with things but..... She realy has a lot of growing up to do in a lot of ways. Seems determined to always make me the enemy and make drama out of everything. She has matured somewhat since having Serena, dont get me wrong, she IS very good with her. But she has been a "difficult" teenager and pretty selfish. We will get there (the hard way) I guess in the end.

So it is 5.30am and I have been awake since about 4 and given up for now and having a cuppa. Cant sleep. May as well catch up on here.


----------



## sassafras123

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sorry i forgot to mention cowl. it is truly lovely.
> Here are some pictures from desert spring. I haven't given botanical names.


----------



## iamsam

you need to watch this - made with real drivers before computer graphics.

http://www.flixxy.com/isuzu-dancing-in-paris.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy, you have my heartfelt sympathy. Hopefully it is a temporary phase.


Thanks Julie, and everyone else also. I hope so too.

It isnt helping that she is unwell a lot either. But having said that she still manages to go "out" with friends every weekend. Serena seems to be spending every weekend with the other grandmother these days. Who knows whether "daddy" is involved in that or not. At the end of the day DD will do what she wants anyway. She is 20 years old and Serena if fine. Not ideal situation but........


----------



## Lurker 2

it is Barbara Walker's Twin Apple design:
Round 1(and all alternate rounds): P2, K10.P2,K10,P2.
Round 2: P2, K6, ssk and pass, YO, K1, YO, P2, YO, K1,YO, Sl K2tog, psso, K6, P2.
Round 4: P2, K4, ssk and pass, K1,YO, K1,YO,K1, P2, K1, YO, K1,YO,K1, sl, K2tog, psso, K4, P2.
Round 6: P2, K2, ssk and pass, K2, YO, K1, YO, K2, P2, K2, YO, K1, YO, K2, sl, K2tog, psso, K2, P2.
Round 8: P2, ssk and pass, K3, YO, K1, YO, K3, P2, K3, YO, K1, YO, K3, sl, K2tog, psso, , P2.
I have to take the little dog for his walk- I will explain the ssk, and pass, later- it is a little complex in description!
ssk and pass: thus: slip stitch to right needle twice, knit both together, and transfer stitch back to left needle, pass the stitch to the left over, and transfer back to the right needle. If you have problems let me know! The original design was for a cast on of 108, but I have 124, without any problems.



RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen - love the new do---not as purple as I expected.
> 
> Are those "new" animals for you to love?
> 
> Julie - is the pattern something you can share? I'll bet many of us could think of ways to use it on/in our projects.
> 
> We had our Sorry board game tournament --- I won! DGS is now making up new clay pieces and a "power ball" to enhance the games...it will be interesting to see what new rules he's made and what new super powers are present...the game already has "fire" and "ice".
> 
> DGS and DH are falling asleep in the recliner just hanging out until Mom calls that she's landed at O'Hare - another 3 hours to go.


----------



## Swedenme

I have just spent 1and 1/2 hours trying to figure out why the repeats on a hat were not adding up before I remembered &#128161;I had cast on for the next size up . I should have finished it by now 
Sonja


----------



## jheiens

TNS said:


> Wonderful news! Susan and Ben have achieved something great through their efforts. You must be so proud. What happens now? Will one of the gosling families be able to apply to buy it, or is it intended that it is bought by someone who will rent it out to them?


Thank you all for your gracious words for Susan and Ben and the goslings.

I've said to her many times over the 19 months it took from start to finish that I wished that I could have given more actual help to her. I have skills and experience that could perhaps have helped to move things along more quickly. She always responded that I cared for Tim which freed her up to help all the others who didn't have me to count on. So we all accepted the circumstances for what they were and pushed forward.

Many times it was hard for Tim. And he missed her terribly; but I have been so much a part of his life for most of it that he managed to carry on with his part of family life.

As for the finished house, it was intended for one of the goslings who even contributed cash toward the materials needed to move it forward. Unfortunately, he has not even applied for unemployment in the nearly 2 1/2 months since he lost his job. This is the gosling that I tutored for his GED (secondary education equivalency exam) over a year ago.

Wisely, Susan set up a housing committee when she established the non-profit business. Now anyone interested must apply to that group and they will make the decisions. My eldest DGS is also interested and will need to pursue the same process as anyone else. It is not up to Aunt Susan to decide. Wise woman!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Thank you for the lovely flowers. It's so promising that one of these days the snow WILL be gone and we'll have flowers blooming. Right now all we can see is snow and mounds of snow!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sorry i forgot to mention cowl. it is truly lovely.
> Here are some pictures from desert spring. I haven't given botanical names.


Shades of spring--whoot-whoot! Just lovely and what I needed on a gloomy, snowy day. TY for taking the pix and posting.


----------



## sugarsugar

TNS said:


> Love the new you, Gwen. Same smile whatever the hair length!! :thumbup:is Brantley auditioning for St Francis of Assisi? It's a lovely photo.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I am quite taken with the pattern stitch- I can see me adapting it to other uses!


It is looking great!


----------



## Swedenme

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sorry i forgot to mention cowl. it is truly lovely.
> Here are some pictures from desert spring. I haven't given botanical names.


Lovely pictures . I always think of deserts as dry arid places it's not till I watch nature programmes and see all the living things that grow there that I realise how alive a desert is . So do lots of flowers grow through the summer or does it then get to dry ? 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sorry i forgot to mention cowl. it is truly lovely.
> Here are some pictures from desert spring. I haven't given botanical names.


Beautiful! I love blue and yellow flowers.


----------



## sugarsugar

I am going to try and get more sleep. I still have the first six pages on here to catch up with.

6am.... and I will say goodnight again. :roll:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Tractor Supply and Lowes are my two favorite stores...third would be Walmart.


~~~What are the special goodies at Tractor Supply stores? One have only so many tractors..... :lol:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> you need to watch this - made with real drivers before computer graphics.
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/isuzu-dancing-in-paris.htm?utm_source=nl


Wow! Do NOT try this at home!!! Loved the music, too.


----------



## jheiens

sassafras123 said:


> P.s. what is a gossling?


The goslings are the men and women who went through a Jobs for Life program for Welfare recipients that Susan led. It began two years ago last July with 7 participants. That summer she had five who moved off welfare and took another group of 6 men and they also went through the study part of the program. All who finished the study portion have also worked on the house at various times. Some still come around to help when they have time or a skill to assist Susan and Ben.

Of the 13 who entered the program, 8 have completely moved out of the welfare system. Two are completing GED programs and the rest have finished trades schools or found other full-time employment, gotten their SR-22 situations worked out and gotten driver's license back. The one woman participant returned to her family in NJ and went to work full-time. She managed to get herself and 2 children away from an abusive partner. Three of the men would not try to help themselves, and they were returned to parking cars at the unemployment office where they continue.

Anyway, one day one of the men meant to call Susan a mother hen but it came ''Mother Goose.'' They began to call themselves goslings and that term spread to cover all of their families as well as themselves. At one point we were caring for and about 60 goslings in one way or another.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sorry i forgot to mention cowl. it is truly lovely.
> Here are some pictures from desert spring. I haven't given botanical names.


So pretty - I'm afraid it's going to be awhile before we see anything budding through the snow.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sorry i forgot to mention cowl. it is truly lovely.
> Here are some pictures from desert spring. I haven't given botanical names.


And so are your desert flowers! Both lots of photos!


----------



## RookieRetiree

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie, and everyone else also. I hope so too.
> 
> It isnt helping that she is unwell a lot either. But having said that she still manages to go "out" with friends every weekend. Serena seems to be spending every weekend with the other grandmother these days. Who knows whether "daddy" is involved in that or not. At the end of the day DD will do what she wants anyway. She is 20 years old and Serena if fine. Not ideal situation but........


I'm praying too that it will be fine. I know you'll keep communications channels open and she knows you're there if she needs you, but that she has to ask (not assume). I'm hoping that she finds the gratitude attitude -- that will help her quite a bit in the maturation process.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> I have just spent 1and 1/2 hours trying to figure out why the repeats on a hat were not adding up before I remembered 💡I had cast on for the next size up . I should have finished it by now
> Sonja


You'll get there!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for your gracious words for Susan and Ben and the goslings.
> 
> I've said to her many times over the 19 months it took from start to finish that I wished that I could have given more actual help to her. I have skills and experience that could perhaps have helped to move things along more quickly. She always responded thatI cared for Tim which freed her up to help all the others who didn't have me to count on. So we all accepted the circumstances for what they were and pushed forward.
> 
> Many times it was hard for Tim. And he missed her terribly; but I have been so much a part of his life for most of it that he managed to carry on with his part of family life.
> 
> As for the finished house, it was intended for one of the goslings who even contributed cash toward the materials needed to move it forward. Unfortunately, he has not even applied for unemployment in the nearly 2 1/2 months since he lost his job. This is the gosling that I tutored for his GED (secondary education equivalency exam) over a year ago.
> 
> Wisely, Susan set up a housing committee when she established the non-profit business. Now anyone interested must apply to that group and they will make the decisions. My eldest DGS is also interested and will need to pursue the same process as anyone else. It is not up to Aunt Susan to decide. Wise woman!
> 
> Ohio Joy


She learned from the best! I often wonder why some people don't take the help (UC) that's available to them and others take everything and then look for more.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> It is looking great!


Thanks- and it feels great too!


----------



## jheiens

Swedenme said:


> I know what a gosling is but I'm as lost as you as to the gosling house ?


Sonja, the gosling house is the abandoned house the my DD2 purchased to have a training/work site where the goslings could learn work ethics, trades skills, showing up on time and completing the job assigned--even if you don't care for the guy working next to you.

The house was purchased from a city agency and it had a time frame for getting it accomplished. The work had to meet all city occupancy codes for all the services in the house--electrical wiring, water lines, living conditions, bathroom fixtures, heating service, etc.

The house had been vacant for 5 years and vandals had stripped the wiring for the copper to sell. Someone even ripped off the aluminum siding on two sides to sell. The neighborhood has a couple of drug dealers but also has low-income, but struggling-to-manage, families. The gentlemen who have emerged from the program would become first-time home owners and beginning to be able to provide for their families without assistance from government agencies because they must have employment to qualify. The price will not be out of their range of income nor should the utilities, either.

That is the goal.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

She pretty much just shaped it up; it had grown almost 3 inches since Oct.! Also added more purple which the photo is a bit off color; more purple looking in person.


jknappva said:


> Brantley has a lapful of love !! Love the picture of you but it doesn't look like you had your hair cut much shorter than it was!
> 
> Thank you for the nice compliments too. I also love the picture of DH with the furbabies; he is a gentle soul.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

These are so cute Sam but both are crochet patterns and I am not that proficient at crochet yet.  


thewren said:


> hey gwen - and anyone else interested in knitting baskets -
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0136AD.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=+Crochet+Easter+Basket&utm_content=Easter+is+coming%21+You%E2%80%99ll+want+these+17+patterns+on+your+hooks+and+needles+%E2%80%A6&utm_campaign=Weekly+Stitch+02272015
> 
> however - if you would rather crochet one ----
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80092AD.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=+Crochet+Amigurumi+Bunny+Basket&utm_content=Easter+is+coming%21+You%E2%80%99ll+want+these+17+patterns+on+your+hooks+and+needles+%E2%80%A6&utm_campaign=Weekly+Stitch+02272015


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> Well I guess it was news... She has to see this specialist again in a few weeks so he can tell us what the "plan" would be if she ever needs iron infusion again.
> 
> I havent been too impressed with DD over the last few weeks. Just havent said anything on here, too disappointed. She has pretty much been staying at a friends unit (both herself and Serena) for the last 2 weeks. Pretty much coz she wants to still hang out with friends and I wont be used on a daily basis. She says it is temporary... who knows?
> Ah well, one day at a time.....


~~~Sorry to hear this. You have been so invested in her and Serena. I sure hope she is just trying to figure things out and will come to her senses soon! Our hearts are with you!


----------



## Gweniepooh

The animals are not new....just some that we've had for quite awhile. Alfred is the cat we got about 2 years ago, Truman is our 10 year old chihuahua, and Mario is our almost 5 year old chihuahua/jack russell mix. We've had them all since they were babies. The purple hair is for some reason not showing up as purple in the photo; must be the phone camera it was taken with...it is very purple but not quite as dark as it was in Oct.


RookieRetiree said:


> Gwen - love the new do---not as purple as I expected.
> 
> Are those "new" animals for you to love?
> 
> Julie - is the pattern something you can share? I'll bet many of us could think of ways to use it on/in our projects.
> 
> We had our Sorry board game tournament --- I won! DGS is now making up new clay pieces and a "power ball" to enhance the games...it will be interesting to see what new rules he's made and what new super powers are present...the game already has "fire" and "ice".
> 
> DGS and DH are falling asleep in the recliner just hanging out until Mom calls that she's landed at O'Hare - another 3 hours to go.


----------



## Gweniepooh

BEAUTIFUL....thank you for sharing Sassafras....gives me hope that spring truly is just around the corner. 


sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sorry i forgot to mention cowl. it is truly lovely.
> Here are some pictures from desert spring. I haven't given botanical names.


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> The animals are not new....just some that we've had for quite awhile. Alfred is the cat we got about 2 years ago, Truman is our 10 year old chihuahua, and Mario is our almost 5 year old chihuahua/jack russell mix. We've had them all since they were babies. The purple hair is for some reason not showing up as purple in the photo; must be the phone camera it was taken with...it is very purple but not quite as dark as it was in Oct.


You look gorgeous any time, Gwen.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> *TA-DA*
> 
> The gosling house is finished!!!
> 
> Susan and Ben have completed the rehab of the house and the inspection for the occupancy permit has been issued. She officially tossed the, literally, worn-out jeans she has been wearing while doing most of the repair/training time at the house, into the trash can. I'd patched them so often that some of the repairs were in layers. By yesterday you could probably read through dome portions of the material.
> 
> And all of God's children said, ''AMEN!!''
> 
> Applications for purchasing the house will now be made available for the interested parties. Yea!
> 
> Tim will be so happy to see his mom more often, I'm sure. And Ben won't have to spend all his days off working on that house, for which he is most grateful.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Good news! Hope the rest goes very quickly! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... wow page 6.... thats pretty good for me joining in.  I have been catching up on the end of last week.
> 
> Not a lot of news here... 31c today and we now have a cool change and quite a lot of rain. 10pm now. The next 7 days we are to have low 20sC so quite a lot cooler.
> 
> DD's doctor organised for her to have an iron infusion yesterday... she had a friend take her and I had Serena. Anyway the poor thing had a bad allergic reaction :shock: Hives all over, bright red ears... doc ordered some type of strong "whatever" to reduce it and just before that was set up her tongue started to swell!! :shock: Good heavens, anyway the nurses were at the ready with the anaphylatic injection but it wasnt needed thank goodness..... things settled very quickly.


Glad they got that sorted out quickly for your DD! That must have been very scary.


----------



## Gweniepooh

clothes, boots, dog & cat food and toys, flowers, garden stuff....check out their website. 


cmaliza said:


> ~~~What are the special goodies at Tractor Supply stores? One have only so many tractors..... :lol:


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> *TA-DA*
> 
> The gosling house is finished!!!
> 
> Susan and Ben have completed the rehab of the house and the inspection for the occupancy permit has been issued. She officially tossed the, literally, worn-out jeans she has been wearing while doing most of the repair/training time at the house, into the trash can. I'd patched them so often that some of the repairs were in layers. By yesterday you could probably read through dome portions of the material.
> 
> And all of God's children said, ''AMEN!!''
> 
> Applications for purchasing the house will now be made available for the interested parties. Yea!
> 
> Tim will be so happy to see his mom more often, I'm sure. And Ben won't have to spend all his days off working on that house, for which he is most grateful.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

jheiens said:


> Sonja, the gosling house is the abandoned house the my DD2 purchased to have a training/work site where the goslings could learn work ethics, trades skills, showing up on time and completing the job assigned--even if you don't care for the guy working next to you.
> 
> The house was purchased from a city agency and it had a time frame for getting it accomplished. The work had to meet all city occupancy codes for all the services in the house--electrical wiring, water lines, living conditions, bathroom fixtures, heating service, etc.
> 
> The house had been vacant for 5 years and vandals had stripped the wiring for the copper to sell. Someone even ripped off the aluminum siding on two sides to sell. The neighborhood has a couple of drug dealers but also has low-income, but struggling-to-manage, families. The gentlemen who have emerged from the program would become first-time home owners and beginning to be able to provide for their families without assistance from government agencies because they must have employment to qualify. The price will not be out of their range of income nor should the utilities, either.
> 
> That is the goal.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have read both of your posts now , and I think what your daughter is doing is brilliant . You must be very proud of her . Are they going to continue with helping more people and fixing more houses ? 
Sonja


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see the progress on my 'not twisted' Dapple cowl/hood.


~~~WOW.....just lovely! Great color! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Got home from getting haircut and.
> 
> This was waiting for me.


~~~Great pictures....both!


----------



## Grannypeg

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see the progress on my 'not twisted' Dapple cowl/hood.


That's beautiful! My you are a fast knitter.


----------



## Grannypeg

Gweniepooh said:


> Got home from getting haircut and.
> 
> This was waiting for me.


Great hair cut Gwen and lovely pictures.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> I met my husband when I was 16 and visiting family here in England . He told me he was going to marry me , I laughed at him and went back to Sweden . We have now been married 36 years
> Sonja


He is a smart man! He knew you were a keeper!


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Cathy, so sorry about DD-- hope she matures fast.
> 
> Ohio Joy, how wonderful about the house being done!
> 
> Karena, don't know if it is the same eagle cam, but I posted one to my DD#2 who teaches science in a very small school, the kids loved it.
> 
> Tami, tell DH that dinosaurs are very well loved, despite some who deny they existed.
> 
> We have snow pelting down, wasn't supposed to get here until PM. Not sure now how much we'll get-- last night TWC was saying only a couple inches but WIBW was saying 3 -5. hope he is wrong.


I will do that!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see the progress on my 'not twisted' Dapple cowl/hood.


Julie, that is beautiful! I just love that color.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> DH is s dinosaur right there with him. On the job over 30 years (and retired with a pension) and married for 42 years.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> Sonja, the gosling house is the abandoned house the my DD2 purchased to have a training/work site where the goslings could learn work ethics, trades skills, showing up on time and completing the job assigned--even if you don't care for the guy working next to you.
> That is the goal.Ohio Joy


This sounds like such a good program-- why isn't it copied all over so we can get people off welfare (granted, some don't want off but then they just might learn to starve).


----------



## TNS

Sassafrass, what wonderful desert blooms. When I was working in LA many years ago I found the desert mesmerising as I'd never experienced it before. The spring flowers were so very special, everything bursting forth for just a few weeks, making it a totally different, so that was my favourite time to go hiking there.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> The animals are not new....just some that we've had for quite awhile. Alfred is the cat we got about 2 years ago, Truman is our 10 year old chihuahua, and Mario is our almost 5 year old chihuahua/jack russell mix. We've had them all since they were babies.


Where's Sydney?


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> hey gwen - and anyone else interested in knitting baskets -
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0136AD.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=+Crochet+Easter+Basket&utm_content=Easter+is+coming%21+You%E2%80%99ll+want+these+17+patterns+on+your+hooks+and+needles+%E2%80%A6&utm_campaign=Weekly+Stitch+02272015
> 
> however - if you would rather crochet one ----
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80092AD.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=+Crochet+Amigurumi+Bunny+Basket&utm_content=Easter+is+coming%21+You%E2%80%99ll+want+these+17+patterns+on+your+hooks+and+needles+%E2%80%A6&utm_campaign=Weekly+Stitch+02272015


Thanks Sam


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> Where's Sydney?


Could still be in the doghouse :XD: :XD:


----------



## sassafras123

June, Kansas, Sugar, Rookie, Julie, Gwen, Sonja,and TNS, Thank you. TNS, happy you have experienced hiking on the desert. Of course, this is my favorite season. 
Sonya, would that we could have flowers all year. But, we are on a desert, so too hot and dry for flowers except for Spring. Most years we have had drought with few flowers. This year we have had nearly 3 inches of rain so the desert is lovely. Last week other blue flowers carpeted the desert floor.
Ohio Joy, thank you for explanation for gooslings. I assumed it was something like that. You must be right proud of Susan. She is a wonderful, compassionate and bright woman.


----------



## machriste

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sorry i forgot to mention cowl. it is truly lovely.
> Here are some pictures from desert spring. I haven't given botanical names.


Beautiful pics! Thanks!!


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> I have just spent 1and 1/2 hours trying to figure out why the repeats on a hat were not adding up before I remembered 💡I had cast on for the next size up . I should have finished it by now
> Sonja


Ooops Been there done that! Oh, well, just think of it as practice!


----------



## machriste

jheiens said:


> The goslings are the men and women who went through a Jobs for Life program for Welfare recipients that Susan led.
> 
> What an incredible program!! Kudos to Susan and Ben. I had kind of figured that the goslings were a group being helped in some way, but it was enlightening to hear the history. Admirable work!!


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What are the special goodies at Tractor Supply stores? One have only so many tractors..... :lol:


Well, if it's like Rural King, one can get all kinds of stuff--canning supplies, clothes (like overalls!), seeds/plants, and so on. We'd get gardening tools there, too.

Ah, I see someone's already answered!


----------



## pacer

cmaliza said:


> ~~~DS says he will take pictures of Lake Erie next weekend....I'll pass them along. I'm sure it is beautiful!


I'd love to see the pictures.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sorlenna. We ended up back at Longhorn Steak instead of Olive Garden. The wait time at Olive GArden was an hour and 1/2 that at Longhorn. It was good. I WAS going to cook some pork chops and make a special meal here but low and behold when DH made us lunch today he took the meat out of the microwave whiere I put it to thaw and be safe from Sydney. He forgot to put it back in there and dear dog ate the pork chops. He also ate an entire box of Tagalongs Girl Scout Cookies. Stupid Dog. Oh well, it was nice to go out. I had a delicious Pomagranite (sp?) Margarita , sirloin w/portabella mushroom , a loaded baked potatoe and green salad. DH had salmon, loaded potatoe and green beans. We brought dessert home and put it in the fridge as we were both stuffed. I am so sleepy now; DH has already gone to bed and I will join him shortly....especially since I have been up since 3:30 this a.m.


I was already on my way to work when you woke up this morning. Your dinner outing sounds wonderful. Good ole Sydney enjoyed his dinner as well. What a happy time! 
:XD:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

A doll club friend just sent this-- it is a good funny to maybe brighten your day. The one guy just has NO clue what is going on until the end.

http://safeshare.tv/w/sLtCVDmZnm


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> and we will be looking forward to seeing you - bobby on wtol tonight said you should not see more than an inch or two - we could get up to four or five inches - more to the south of us - I was just in hope of not having any more snow this year - wishful thinking. I actually have minded the cold more than the snow this year.
> 
> Heidi and her mother are going to Rachel's baby shower in Indianapolis tomorrow - I don't envy them the trip - it makes for a long day. --- sam


This is Matthew's favorite season. He loves the cold. He usually is really warm. If my hands are cold I ask his if I can put them between his hands to warm up. He is nice enough to do that for me.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi Everyone,
Sam the weather here has been nuts. We went from 88 degrees then to 48. We had some rain ( which we need badly) Today it's Sunny and real windy. I do hope it doesn't get hot too soon or the Summer will be awfully hot. But we don't have to deal with Snow,Sleet and all the nasty weather that the poor East Coast has to endure.

Has anyone had problems with this site? If I try to look at the posting pages I get a message about warning me about all the popups and how I need to call an 888 number. It freezes up my computer where I have to restart my computer. It is driving me nuts. That is why I get on and off so quickly. I'm frozen off.

Well went to the Surgeon for a consultation. He told me Dr.'s don't like to speak badly about another but he told me the other Dr. didn't do me any favors. He said my back didn't heal. DH said but it was 3 years ago. This Dr, said he put in one device in wrong and another isn't used for fusions. I am so upset knowing I have to have another back surgery. He also said he never would have gone through my abdomen. He also said if any family member had this he would have them have another surgery to correct it plus fix the other problems I have going on. This is why I'm in so much pain all the time. Great just Great.
That is what is going on here.
I hope all are doing good and those who aren't sending healing prayers. I'm going to try to read the posting if I'm able.


----------



## Normaedern

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sorry i forgot to mention cowl. it is truly lovely.
> Here are some pictures from desert spring. I haven't given botanical names.


Those are lovely. I have always wanted to see the desert bloom. Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## Normaedern

jheiens said:


> The goslings are the men and women who went through a Jobs for Life program for Welfare recipients that Susan led. It began two years ago last July with 7 participants. That summer she had five who moved off welfare and took another group of 6 men and they also went through the study part of the program. All who finished the study portion have also worked on the house at various times. Some still come around to help when they have time or a skill to assist Susan and Ben.
> 
> Of the 13 who entered the program, 8 have completely moved out of the welfare system. Two are completing GED programs and the rest have finished trades schools or found other full-time employment, gotten their SR-22 situations worked out and gotten driver's license back. The one woman participant returned to her family in NJ and went to work full-time. She managed to get herself and 2 children away from an abusive partner. Three of the men would not try to help themselves, and they were returned to parking cars at the unemployment office where they continue.
> 
> Anyway, one day one of the men meant to call Susan a mother hen but it came ''Mother Goose.'' They began to call themselves goslings and that term spread to cover all of their families as well as themselves. At one point we were caring for and about 60 goslings in one way or another.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That is so wonderful,Joy.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Strawberry4u

Gweniepooh said:


> Got home from getting haircut and.
> 
> This was waiting for me.


Thank you Gwen for sharing the lovely pictures. You look great and love your hair.


----------



## flyty1n

Strawberry4u said:


> f.
> 
> Well went to the Surgeon for a consultation. He told me Dr.'s don't like to speak badly about another but he told me the other Dr. didn't do me any favors. He said my back didn't heal. DH said but it was 3 years ago. This Dr, said he put in one device in wrong and another isn't used for fusions. I am so upset knowing I have to have another back surgery. He also said he never would have gone through my abdomen. He also said if any family member had this he would have them have another surgery to correct it plus fix the other problems I have going on. This is why I'm in so much pain all the time. Great just Great.
> That is what is going on here.
> I hope all are doing good and those who aren't sending healing prayers. I'm going to try to read the posting if I'm able.


 Julie, the knitting is beautiful, one can see the fine even work that you do. I loved all the pictures..hair style and Brantley with fur babies is really neat. 
Strawberry4u, I am so sorry for your back problems. Unfortunately, you are now in the position of "starting over" with fixing your back pain. The good news is that there are many new devices and surgeries that have improved the outcomes for those with back problems. I am hoping that your new doctor (surgeon?) is one who is up to date and can really help out your pain.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Julie, Your work is beautiful and love the color.
Vegas Sharon


----------



## Strawberry4u

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for you kind words. It was the surgeon that let me know everything that was wrong with my back and he will fix it. I hope so. I would like to visit my sister and brother in St. Louis. This summer. I didn't go last year.


----------



## sassafras123

Machriste and Norma, thank you.


----------



## pacer

Strawberry4u...So sorry to hear of the reason for all the back pain. I hope you will get it settled soon.

Julie...The cowl is beautiful.

I am too tired to stay up so I am heading to sleep early. I can't even type correctly right now.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Strawberry4u said:


> He also said if any family member had this he would have them have another surgery to correct it plus fix the other problems I have going on. This is why I'm in so much pain all the time. Great just Great.
> That is what is going on here.
> I hope all are doing good and those who aren't sending healing prayers. I'm going to try to read the posting if I'm able.


Strawberry, I'm so sorry-- my husband had back problems and I know how much pain he was in and how hard it was to deal with. It just wears you out. Can you sue the other doctor? That sounds really bad.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone 5:45pm. Been busy the last few days. Work and knitting etc. Went for my MRI last night. Had to get the I.V. for the dye. To make a long story short I almost hyper ventilated until I got to take my pill. I will be calling the Dr's on Monday to make an appt regarding the results.
I finished these up this week....2 newborn size and 2 3 month size.
Brought this dishcloth to work on at the hospital.
Greg waiting with me


----------



## jheiens

Swedenme said:


> I have read both of your posts now , and I think what your daughter is doing is brilliant . You must be very proud of her . Are they going to continue with helping more people and fixing more houses ?
> Sonja


Simple answer, Sonja. YES . . . if she can get adequate funding for supplies and some reasonable salary for herself. She has had no sustained salary/income since she completed her internship with the Federal Labor Relations Board, a agency of the US government, in December of 2010. Most of Ben's wages have gone to pay their personal bills and to buy materials for the house. Don and I have provided food and housing for Susan and family, as well as contributing when needed/possible to the goslings.

She is to enter into discussions with the agency that sent the first two batches of participants but with reasonable compensation this from now forward. She received little to nothing from anyone. We've been keeping babies and toddlers in diapers, formula, meds, and the water and electricity bills reasonably up to date--out of our own pockets or from food pantries or donations from friends and others.

Ohi Joy


----------



## jheiens

Kansas g-ma said:


> This sounds like such a good program-- why isn't it copied all over so we can get people off welfare (granted, some don't want off but then they just might learn to starve).


Because it is Scripturally-based. Mary Jo. Everyone was offered the opportunity to opt-out before they started the study portion. 
And that is why she received no salary of any kind.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Sam the weather here has been nuts. We went from 88 degrees then to 48. We had some rain ( which we need badly) Today it's Sunny and real windy. I do hope it doesn't get hot too soon or the Summer will be awfully hot. But we don't have to deal with Snow,Sleet and all the nasty weather that the poor East Coast has to endure.
> 
> Has anyone had problems with this site? If I try to look at the posting pages I get a message about warning me about all the popups and how I need to call an 888 number. It freezes up my computer where I have to restart my computer. It is driving me nuts. That is why I get on and off so quickly. I'm frozen off.
> 
> Well went to the Surgeon for a consultation. He told me Dr.'s don't like to speak badly about another but he told me the other Dr. didn't do me any favors. He said my back didn't heal. DH said but it was 3 years ago. This Dr, said he put in one device in wrong and another isn't used for fusions. I am so upset knowing I have to have another back surgery. He also said he never would have gone through my abdomen. He also said if any family member had this he would have them have another surgery to correct it plus fix the other problems I have going on. This is why I'm in so much pain all the time. Great just Great.
> That is what is going on here.
> I hope all are doing good and those who aren't sending healing prayers. I'm going to try to read the posting if I'm able.


I completely understand your not wanting another surgery but if it will end your suffering it might be worth it. I'm glad you found out what was causing all your pain.
I'm praying for you for whatever you decide that it will be successful.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## martina

Strawberry, so sorry for your ongoing problems, but at least you seem to have someone who knows what they are doing now.


----------



## Swedenme

jheiens said:


> Simple answer, Sonja. YES . . . if she can get adequate funding for supplies and some reasonable salary for herself. She has had no sustained salary/income since she completed her internship with the Federal Labor Relations Board, a agency of the US government, in December of 2010. Most of Ben's wages have gone to pay their personal bills and to buy materials for the house. Don and I have provided food and housing for Susan and family, as well as contributing when needed/possible to the goslings.
> 
> She is to enter into discussions with the agency that sent the first two batches of participants but with reasonable compensation this from now forward. She received little to nothing from anyone. We've been keeping babies and toddlers in diapers, formula, meds, and the water and electricity bills reasonably up to date--out of our own pockets or from food pantries or donations from friends and others.
> 
> Ohi Joy


I hope she gets all the funding she requires from now on and the people she is going to enter into discussions with realise what an asset to the community she is 
Sonja


----------



## jheiens

Thank you, Sonja. You are so kind.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~WOW.....just lovely! Great color! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Carol!


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> That's beautiful! My you are a fast knitter.


Not as fast as our Melody!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, that is beautiful! I just love that color.


It is nice that everyone is in agreement over the colour!


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you Joyce! I am lucky I guess that the arthritis does not yet seem to have affected my hands!



flyty1n said:


> Julie, the knitting is beautiful, one can see the fine even work that you do. I loved all the pictures..hair style and Brantley with fur babies is really neat.
> Strawberry4u, I am so sorry for your back problems. Unfortunately, you are now in the position of "starting over" with fixing your back pain. The good news is that there are many new devices and surgeries that have improved the outcomes for those with back problems. I am hoping that your new doctor (surgeon?) is one who is up to date and can really help out your pain.


----------



## Lurker 2

Strawberry4u said:


> Julie, Your work is beautiful and love the color.
> Vegas Sharon


Thank you very much- so sorry to hear you have to go through surgery again, will be thinking positive thoughts for you!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gwen, great new " do" & great photos. 
Ohio Joy, great the house is done now hopefully someone will get moved in soon & your DD will have some free time.

I'm having a blond moment, can't remember if it was Gwen's or Sugars DD who reacted to the iron but hope she is better soon.
Julie, your cowl is going to be beautiful, such a great pattern & color.
sugar, sorry your DD isn't behaving as you would like & trying to take advantage of you. Hopefully she will grow up soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Strawberry4u...So sorry to hear of the reason for all the back pain. I hope you will get it settled soon.
> 
> Julie...The cowl is beautiful.
> 
> I am too tired to stay up so I am heading to sleep early. I can't even type correctly right now.


Thank you pacer!, I think it will be nice to wear too, it is so soft!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great new " do" & great photos.
> Ohio Joy, great the house is done now hopefully someone will get moved in soon & your DD will have some free time.
> 
> I'm having a blond moment, can't remember if it was Gwen's or Sugars DD who reacted to the iron but hope she is better soon.
> Julie, your cowl is going to be beautiful, such a great pattern & color.
> sugar, sorry your DD isn't behaving as you would like & trying to take advantage of you. Hopefully she will grow up soon.


It was sugarsugar's DD who had the anaphylactic reaction.
I am so glad everyone likes the cowl- I think it is going to be rather lovely to wear- although we are entirely the wrong season at the moment!


----------



## darowil

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Sam the weather here has been nuts. We went from 88 degrees then to 48. We had some rain ( which we need badly) Today it's Sunny and real windy. I do hope it doesn't get hot too soon or the Summer will be awfully hot. But we don't have to deal with Snow,Sleet and all the nasty weather that the poor East Coast has to endure.
> 
> Has anyone had problems with this site? If I try to look at the posting pages I get a message about warning me about all the popups and how I need to call an 888 number. It freezes up my computer where I have to restart my computer. It is driving me nuts. That is why I get on and off so quickly. I'm frozen off.
> 
> Well went to the Surgeon for a consultation. He told me Dr.'s don't like to speak badly about another but he told me the other Dr. didn't do me any favors. He said my back didn't heal. DH said but it was 3 years ago. This Dr, said he put in one device in wrong and another isn't used for fusions. I am so upset knowing I have to have another back surgery. He also said he never would have gone through my abdomen. He also said if any family member had this he would have them have another surgery to correct it plus fix the other problems I have going on. This is why I'm in so much pain all the time. Great just Great.
> That is what is going on here.
> I hope all are doing good and those who aren't sending healing prayers. I'm going to try to read the posting if I'm able.


Not very helpful news- sounds like you need a third opinion! But if the pain could be improved it would be so good. What chance of success does he give?


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Ours, one of the driest.


We had 0.4 mm (0.01inches) for the month- I think we can safely say one of the driest on record. It was very hot (3.3C above average) but not sure were it sits in the record books, certainly high.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> It was sugarsugar's DD who had the anaphylactic reaction.
> I am so glad everyone likes the cowl- I think it is going to be rather lovely to wear- although we are entirely the wrong season at the moment!


Wrong season now, but you will be all ready when the cold weather does arrive. It is a beautiful cowl that you can wear with pride.


----------



## Grandmapaula

RookieRetiree said:


> DH is s dinosaur right there with him. On the job over 30 years (and retired with a pension) and married for 42 years.


I guess we'll join the dinosaur club, too. Bob worked for the same company for 42 years and we'll be married 47 years in April. Doesn't seem possible!


----------



## budasha

Sam, as usual, you've done a bang-up job with the recipes, particularly like the no-bake ones. Glad Heidi has bought replacement furniture that she likes along with some extras. Don't you know by now that we have to look at EVERYTHING before we make up our minds. :lol: :lol: . 

Sorry that your pets are unwell. Hope it's nothing serious.

Thanks for the info on female heart attacks. Dr. Oz had a special on that subject yesterday.

Glad that Alex had his car repaired before March break. Could have been a disaster if he didn't.

HOpe you didn't get the 12" snow that was predicted.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> Because it is Scripturally-based. Mary Jo. Everyone was offered the opportunity to opt-out before they started the study portion.
> And that is why she received no salary of any kind.
> 
> Ohio Joy


But if it works--- I know MOST do not sit on butts and draw their aid but there are some who could work but do not or have such bad habits they can't hold a job. I really admire this work and please tell Susan and Ben that (not that it will matter much as they do not know me). It still needs to be said.


----------



## budasha

Darowil - thanks for the summary. Very helpful Sorry about your DH's ear ache; that can be very miserable. Hope you try Sam's recommendation.

Gweniepooh - belated Happy Anniversary. Hope you enjoyed your dinner at Olive Garden. We no longer have an Olive Garden nearby and I do miss them.

Pacer - wow - 13 days - that's a long stretch.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Grandmapaula said:


> I guess we'll join the dinosaur club, too. Bob worked for the same company for 42 years and we'll be married 47 years in April. Doesn't seem possible!


Us too, DH has been farming since he was 16, 47 yrs, I worked the same job for 35 yrs, 32 in the same hospital & we've been married 33 yrs.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Well I guess it was news... She has to see this specialist again in a few weeks so he can tell us what the "plan" would be if she ever needs iron infusion again.
> 
> I havent been too impressed with DD over the last few weeks. Just havent said anything on here, too disappointed. She has pretty much been staying at a friends unit (both herself and Serena) for the last 2 weeks. Pretty much coz she wants to still hang out with friends and I wont be used on a daily basis. She says it is temporary... who knows?
> Ah well, one day at a time.....


It's a shame for you- but you do need to stand up and refuse to be used all the time. What is this gaining her? She could surely take Serena with her when she visits them if she has her with them now. 
If you knew where you stood it woul dbe so much better- either they are with you or they are not, and if not you can have your own house back again.


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> *TA-DA*
> 
> The gosling house is finished!!!
> 
> Susan and Ben have completed the rehab of the house and the inspection for the occupancy permit has been issued. She officially tossed the, literally, worn-out jeans she has been wearing while doing most of the repair/training time at the house, into the trash can. I'd patched them so often that some of the repairs were in layers. By yesterday you could probably read through dome portions of the material.
> 
> And all of God's children said, ''AMEN!!''
> 
> Applications for purchasing the house will now be made available for the interested parties. Yea!
> 
> Tim will be so happy to see his mom more often, I'm sure. And Ben won't have to spend all his days off working on that house, for which he is most grateful.
> 
> Ohio Joy


How wonderful that it is finished.
Family time sounds good.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Desert Joy, beautiful blooming desert.

I went to the Quilt club meeting/get together today, we made 37 pillowcases for Ronald McDonald house & with the leftover bits, 5 of us split them up & will make crib quilts to also donate. I've got my squares already cut out.
The Quilters in the group might be interested- I bought a special quilting ruler last year called "Shape Cut plus" that really cuts down the time required to cut squares & strips. It is my favorite quilting tool ever.
It was snowing like crazy when I came home, huge wet flakes, but has stopped now.
DH has gone fishing so I haven't made supper yet, I think I wil go dig in the fridge for something & then get back to knitting on my bunny.
Talk later.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got my squares already cut out.
> The Quilters in the group might be interested- I bought a special quilting ruler last year called "Shape Cut plus" that really cuts down the time required to cut squares & strips. .


Oh, Bonnie, you will find so many uses for that ruler-- I have a similar one and used it to cut the long strips for one of those fleece double-sided blankets that are tied-- made the cutting go SOOO fast and no mis-cuts.

I've got a lovely pork roast in the oven with potatoes, onions and carrots. Gotta go. Later gator


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> We had 0.4 mm (0.01inches) for the month- I think we can safely say one of the driest on record. It was very hot (3.3C above average) but not sure were it sits in the record books, certainly high.


I will have to go on a hunt for our records- being without the tellie!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> We had 0.4 mm (0.01inches) for the month- I think we can safely say one of the driest on record. It was very hot (3.3C above average) but not sure were it sits in the record books, certainly high.


I will have to go on a hunt for our records- being without the tellie!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Wrong season now, but you will be all ready when the cold weather does arrive. It is a beautiful cowl that you can wear with pride.


And it is such beautiful yarn! Thanks, Martina!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Just finished supper-- that roast was excellent and mostly due to the good quality meat. This small family owned market has great meats-- used to be down the street from me, now clear across town. I don't buy meat any place else.

Now for some knit time.

This has been a frazzling day. My hip-replacement friend is in the hospital with breathing problems but not pneumonia. They are keeping her for a couple days. Hope she gets well fast. Just has not quite come back from the surgery problems in Oct/Nov.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just finished supper-- that roast was excellent and mostly due to the good quality meat. This small family owned market has great meats-- used to be down the street from me, now clear across town. I don't buy meat any place else.
> 
> Now for some knit time.
> 
> This has been a frazzling day. My hip-replacement friend is in the hospital with breathing problems but not pneumonia. They are keeping her for a couple days. Hope she gets well fast. Just has not quite come back from the surgery problems in Oct/Nov.


A good roast sounds very good. I made the chick pea salad today and some naan bread -- yummy. I also made up some potato soup, some chicken salad, and chicken parmesan. I'll make a couple of quiches and fritattas tomorrow and that will be my cooking for all the meals for the beginning of the week and gave me something to take over to DD's for her to have as she gets accustomed to being back home and at the office M-F.

Sorry to hear about your friend's troubles...sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gagesmom

Forgot to say Happy Anniversary to Gwen and Brantley


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> Well, if it's like Rural King, one can get all kinds of stuff--canning supplies, clothes (like overalls!), seeds/plants, and so on. We'd get gardening tools there, too.
> 
> Ah, I see someone's already answered!


Tractor Supply around here has clothes, tools, feed, heating stoves, batteries, and outside they have fencing, watering troughs, gates, maybe some small utility trailers. Rural King has much, much more, including a sporting goods dept., and housewares, canning supplies, a few toys, plus most of what Tractor Supply has.


----------



## tami_ohio

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Sam the weather here has been nuts. We went from 88 degrees then to 48. We had some rain ( which we need badly) Today it's Sunny and real windy. I do hope it doesn't get hot too soon or the Summer will be awfully hot. But we don't have to deal with Snow,Sleet and all the nasty weather that the poor East Coast has to endure.
> 
> Has anyone had problems with this site? If I try to look at the posting pages I get a message about warning me about all the popups and how I need to call an 888 number. It freezes up my computer where I have to restart my computer. It is driving me nuts. That is why I get on and off so quickly. I'm frozen off.
> 
> Well went to the Surgeon for a consultation. He told me Dr.'s don't like to speak badly about another but he told me the other Dr. didn't do me any favors. He said my back didn't heal. DH said but it was 3 years ago. This Dr, said he put in one device in wrong and another isn't used for fusions. I am so upset knowing I have to have another back surgery. He also said he never would have gone through my abdomen. He also said if any family member had this he would have them have another surgery to correct it plus fix the other problems I have going on. This is why I'm in so much pain all the time. Great just Great.
> That is what is going on here.
> I hope all are doing good and those who aren't sending healing prayers. I'm going to try to read the posting if I'm able.


Strawberry, do you have Malwarebytes installed on your computer? And are you running a good anti-virus program? If so, you need to run them both. If not, you need to install them, and then run them. Malwarebytes is a free program to remove malware from your computer. And both programs need to be updated often. That should take care of the computer issues.

I am so sorry that you had bad news at the specialist. But I am glad that you got the information that you did. Even tho you will have to have surgery all over again, at least this way, you should be much better afterwards. You are in my prayers.


----------



## flyty1n

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to go on a hunt for our records- being without the tellie!


When do you get your tellie back? How comes the fence for Ringo? Have you heard anything more from Alistair and how he is doing since he has to do an overnight in the hospital? Inquiring minds wish to know.


----------



## tami_ohio

Normaedern said:


> Those are lovely. I have always wanted to see the desert bloom. Thank you so much for posting.


I agree! Perhaps someday I will get to see them!


----------



## tami_ohio

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone 5:45pm. Been busy the last few days. Work and knitting etc. Went for my MRI last night. Had to get the I.V. for the dye. To make a long story short I almost hyper ventilated until I got to take my pill. I will be calling the Dr's on Monday to make an appt regarding the results.
> I finished these up this week....2 newborn size and 2 3 month size.
> Brought this dishcloth to work on at the hospital.
> Greg waiting with me


I am glad you made it thru, even tho the waiting was so hard. And glad that Greg was waiting with you.

The all in ones are pretty as usual. You knit so beautifully. I have that dish cotton! It makes pretty dishcloths.


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> When do you get your tellie back? How comes the fence for Ringo? Have you heard anything more from Alistair and how he is doing since he has to do an overnight in the hospital? Inquiring minds wish to know.


The tellie is rather a problem- I may end up having to save and buy a digital. The fence is still a non-starter- Nasir has fired the old crew- but the new ones are yet to arrive. I will be ringing Alastair later tonight- he said around sun-down was a good time to call- only snag I am often asleep at that time.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> I hope she gets all the funding she requires from now on and the people she is going to enter into discussions with realise what an asset to the community she is
> Sonja


Ditto.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> Where's Sydney?


In Austrailia where Nicho lives. I'm sure thats the Sydney you were talking about wasn't it? especially as it was addressed to Gwen.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see the progress on my 'not twisted' Dapple cowl/hood.


That is really beautiful, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> In Austrailia where Nicho lives. I'm sure thats the Sydney you were talking about wasn't it? especially as it was addressed to Gwen.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: It was in reference to the photo of Brantley and the dogs- but Sydney was not in it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> The goslings are the men and women who went through a Jobs for Life program for Welfare recipients that Susan led. It began two years ago last July with 7 participants. That summer she had five who moved off welfare and took another group of 6 men and they also went through the study part of the program. All who finished the study portion have also worked on the house at various times. Some still come around to help when they have time or a skill to assist Susan and Ben.
> 
> Of the 13 who entered the program, 8 have completely moved out of the welfare system. Two are completing GED programs and the rest have finished trades schools or found other full-time employment, gotten their SR-22 situations worked out and gotten driver's license back. The one woman participant returned to her family in NJ and went to work full-time. She managed to get herself and 2 children away from an abusive partner. Three of the men would not try to help themselves, and they were returned to parking cars at the unemployment office where they continue.
> 
> Anyway, one day one of the men meant to call Susan a mother hen but it came ''Mother Goose.'' They began to call themselves goslings and that term spread to cover all of their families as well as themselves. At one point we were caring for and about 60 goslings in one way or another.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you for sharing the story, and for all your family has done to help the goslings.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> A doll club friend just sent this-- it is a good funny to maybe brighten your day. The one guy just has NO clue what is going on until the end.
> 
> http://safeshare.tv/w/sLtCVDmZnm


So attentive he was indeed! How funny was it. Wonder if she will talk to him again?


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> Got home from getting haircut and.
> 
> This was waiting for me.


That picture made me smile. What did Brantley say about your hair? I wouldn't have the nerve to do that. Good for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> That is really beautiful, Julie.


Thanks, Liz! I have just completed repeat 9 of the ten called for- I must check the gauge of the original! So not far to go!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> It is nice that everyone is in agreement over the colour!


I wear a lot of blues, purples and reds. I think of all of them, tho, my favorite is the blues.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> for your crocheting pleasure here are twenty shawls for you to choose from. --- sam
> 
> http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2015/02/20-spectacular-crochet-shawls.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FOeRXj+%28Fiber+Flux...Adventures+in+Stitching%29


Thanks, Sam. Some beautiful shawls here.


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> Because it is Scripturally-based. Mary Jo. Everyone was offered the opportunity to opt-out before they started the study portion.
> And that is why she received no salary of any kind.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And if you get government funding they tell you can't use a relgious base. But if you don't provide a base on which to develop behaviour patterns what have you got? Without a religious base why do morals matter? Why should you worry about anyone else other than yourself if the only purpose to being here is to exist in this life?


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I wear a lot of blues, purples and reds. I think of all of them, tho, my favorite is the blues.


Blues, greens and purple- occasionally red- but very careful about which one, because of my high colouring. (red cheeks)


----------



## budasha

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sorry i forgot to mention cowl. it is truly lovely.
> Here are some pictures from desert spring. I haven't given botanical names.


Lovely flowers. Makes one feel better just looking at them. I went out to buy tulips today to cheer me up.


----------



## Bulldog

Well, I tried to post a thread earlier and it disappeared into the unknown.
Have been visiting with Kathy and havent really had time to check in. Kathy got here around ten a.m. Wednesday and we took off to Jackson. I knew of three LYSs, two in Jackson and one in Yazoo City. My favorite one in Jackson has closed. Just made me sick. We went to the second one, the southern needle. She had just gotten in a new shipment of yarn. I found four balls of sock yarn and a big 785 yards of lace yarn for a scarf. I went to pay and Kathy scooped up three of my skeins of yarn and informed me that three angels from here had already paid for them. I am very humbled. Thank you sweet ladies, but you shouldnt be taking away from your yarn money to purchase from me. Jim gives me $100 a month for my hobbies. I had ordered two skeins of Online Sock Yarn I found on sale and a book on Toe up socks I spent the rest of my money on two balls of yarn. Thats o.k. I am not deperate for needle sizes that I need and have some nice yarns now to keep me busy.
Kathy and I ate at a BBQ place that was in the same little strip of buildings and then came home. The weater was so bad. She asked me if she could spend the night and I of coarse said yes. Jim picked up burgers and fries from Wendys. Thursday I got up and fixed breakfast and Kathy asked if she could stay another nigh, which of coarse I said yes. I took a roast out of the freezer and put meat tenderizer all over it and covered it in onions and turned the crock pot on high. I cooked butter beans, rice & gravy, and heated up some Mexican Cornbread Muffins and Squash. The roast was tough and the squash was cold. I was so perturbed with my meal.
Jim started with a sore throat Wed and he pretty much stayed in our room so Kathy and I could visit. He took care of our two cats. We rescued two kittens several years ago and we learned from the vet that they have a different temperament. They are calico. We have learned their personality and love them dearly but they are very hyper and scare easily when the family or friends are around. Kelsey and Allyson have brought their little Yorkies over and they run and get under our bed and literally shake until the dogs leave. I felt bad about this but it is what it is.
Kathy took and empty load run for Memphis Friday. She was going to look at a good LYS store in Memphin for some yarn she was looking for. You should have seen those socks she posted. They were the richest color and just beautiful. She started another pair of toe up socks while here and got quite a bit done. I, on the other hand spent the entire time frogging on my FLK heel.
SAM, You hit the ball out of the park with recipes this week. I know you worked really hard getting the opening together.Glad Heidi found some furniture she liked and the store made it goo with extra furniture. Alex is like me grandson. He is learning what it is like to be the responsible one. I hate all the things technology had taken away. Kids are either on a cell phone constantly or playing a game or on a computer. They dont know how to carry on a conversation.
Sonja, Prayers are being said for your second son. I pray the find the reason for this rash and that it will not be cancer.
Caren, I just love seeing pictures of little Seth. He is so creative and active. I hate he got sick. It breaks out heart when the arent talkative or playing. Praying he is feeling better by now.
GWEN, Happy 22nd anniversary. I am so glad Sydney made it possible for you to go out to eat. Glad you treated yourself to some Karbonz needles. You certainly deserve them. We didnt get snow only ice and cold rain.
MARY, You sure have a lot on your plate. I am so thrilled for you to be able to go on three little getaways. Try and rest. I know that is easier said than done when you work and have a house and family and church activities to see to.
BONNIE, Post your new yarn so we can see it.
OHIO JOY, A big AMEN. Thrilled for Susan and Tim and what they have accomplished. Post you 15 bean soup please?
CATHY, I am so glad your daughter was right where she needed to be when she had her reaction. I am sure they have documented it on her chart and will be precautious in future treatments.
DAWN, I am sure everyone on here have snapped at their husbands sometime. You are under stress waiting on his job to open and havent been feeling well on top of it. Prayers are being lifted for you and your health and welfare.
HEATHER, Cant wait until this move is over for you. I think I would have had the one who owned the stinky clothes to wash them
Mammaw 12, Welcome to our little family. Join in any time.
JULIE, Your cowl is looking good. The color is so rich and vibrant. Prayers continue for Allistair.
JUNE, Love you and think of you often.
I LOVE YOU ALL TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY
Oh, I forgot to tell you, We are having a Fiber Fest at the Convention Center May 26-29th. I am over the moon with excitement. First one ever.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> It was sugarsugar's DD who had the anaphylactic reaction.
> I am so glad everyone likes the cowl- I think it is going to be rather lovely to wear- although we are entirely the wrong season at the moment!


But it is autumn now so getting closer to when you will able to wear the lovely cowl. It really is looking good.
I still have the wondows open it is so nice outside, 23 at 1pm.


----------



## Bulldog

Someone asked what the big ball of yarn was. It is Cascade Yarns Forrest Hills...51% Silk and 49% Merino wool...785 yards. A 1-3 needle Color 102


----------



## budasha

jheiens said:


> The goslings are the men and women who went through a Jobs for Life program for Welfare recipients that Susan led. It began two years ago last July with 7 participants. That summer she had five who moved off welfare and took another group of 6 men and they also went through the study part of the program. All who finished the study portion have also worked on the house at various times. Some still come around to help when they have time or a skill to assist Susan and Ben.
> 
> Of the 13 who entered the program, 8 have completely moved out of the welfare system. Two are completing GED programs and the rest have finished trades schools or found other full-time employment, gotten their SR-22 situations worked out and gotten driver's license back. The one woman participant returned to her family in NJ and went to work full-time. She managed to get herself and 2 children away from an abusive partner. Three of the men would not try to help themselves, and they were returned to parking cars at the unemployment office where they continue.
> 
> Anyway, one day one of the men meant to call Susan a mother hen but it came ''Mother Goose.'' They began to call themselves goslings and that term spread to cover all of their families as well as themselves. At one point we were caring for and about 60 goslings in one way or another.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That sounds like a wonderful program and Susan and Ben deserve a lot of credit.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to go on a hunt for our records- being without the tellie!


I use weather zone- think it is international. But your equivelant to our Bureau of Meteorology should also give records online.


----------



## Lurker 2

> JULIE, Your cowl is looking good. The color is so rich and vibrant. Prayers continue for Allistair.


 Bulldog (Betty)

Thanks Betty, so glad you and Kathy had a great visit. I will try to contact Alastair again tonight.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: It was in reference to the photo of Brantley and the dogs- but Sydney was not in it!!!!!!!!!


I knew that- but it was irresistible


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> But it is autumn now so getting closer to when you will able to wear the lovely cowl. It really is looking good.
> I still have the wondows open it is so nice outside, 23 at 1pm.


Thanks! We are closer to 27 I think- 23 would suit me better + I decided to use the oven- to use up the bread I was given- it is a loaf from Spelt flour- so of course that makes it even hotter!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I knew that- but it was irresistible


I rather thought you did- but likewise could not resist!


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Sam and everyone. Glad that Heidi was able to find furniture that she can live with, I found the couch I want so I just need to go put it on layaway. 
I need to read through the recipes though. 
I'm off to read the summary and get caught up, hope that everyone is doing well, or getting well.
David went to Oklahoma last week, Monday he goes to Rapid City, SD then Tuesday he'll head back to Randalls in Tekonsha, Mi, hopefully the weather will be decent. 
It's been cold here, this week, stay warm and safe on the roads.


----------



## Grannypeg

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone 5:45pm. Been busy the last few days. Work and knitting etc. Went for my MRI last night. Had to get the I.V. for the dye. To make a long story short I almost hyper ventilated until I got to take my pill. I will be calling the Dr's on Monday to make an appt regarding the results.
> I finished these up this week....2 newborn size and 2 3 month size.
> Brought this dishcloth to work on at the hospital.
> Greg waiting with me


as Always Mel, your work is wonderful and you are fast.


----------



## darowil

budasha said:


> That picture made me smile. What did Brantley say about your hair? I wouldn't have the nerve to do that. Good for you.


David hates dyed hair so I better not so it- not that I have desire to do it for myself. But if ever I was vaguely tempted knowing David's feeling I wouldn't do it. 
DOes look good on other people though- it sure suits Gwen


----------



## tami_ohio

Grandmapaula said:


> I guess we'll join the dinosaur club, too. Bob worked for the same company for 42 years and we'll be married 47 years in April. Doesn't seem possible!


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I rather thought you did- but likewise could not resist!


I think we need one of Sydney on Brantley's lap- or would it be the other way round?


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> But if it works--- I know MOST do not sit on butts and draw their aid but there are some who could work but do not or have such bad habits they can't hold a job. I really admire this work and please tell Susan and Ben that (not that it will matter much as they do not know me). It still needs to be said.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I think we need one of Sydney on Brantley's lap- or would it be the other way round?


!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Us too, DH has been farming since he was 16, 47 yrs, I worked the same job for 35 yrs, 32 in the same hospital & we've been married 33 yrs.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Well went to the Surgeon for a consultation. He told me Dr.'s don't like to speak badly about another but he told me the other Dr. didn't do me any favors. He said my back didn't heal. DH said but it was 3 years ago. This Dr, said he put in one device in wrong and another isn't used for fusions. I am so upset knowing I have to have another back surgery. He also said he never would have gone through my abdomen. He also said if any family member had this he would have them have another surgery to correct it plus fix the other problems I have going on. This is why I'm in so much pain all the time. Great just Great.
> That is what is going on here.
> I hope all are doing good and those who aren't sending healing prayers. I'm going to try to read the posting if I'm able.


So sorry that you are going to have more surgery but if it will ease the pain, then it will be worthwhile.


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> Someone asked what the big ball of yarn was. It is Cascade Yarns Forrest Hills...51% Silk and 49% Merino wool...785 yards. A 1-3 needle Color 102


Good looking yarns. What are doing with lace yarn- or are like me and don't know when you get it?


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Someone asked what the big ball of yarn was. It is Cascade Yarns Forrest Hills...51% Silk and 49% Merino wool...785 yards. A 1-3 needle Color 102


Beautiful yarns. :thumbup: 
So glad that you and Kathy were able to have such a wonderful visit, I hope that your DH is feeling much better.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just finished supper-- that roast was excellent and mostly due to the good quality meat. This small family owned market has great meats-- used to be down the street from me, now clear across town. I don't buy meat any place else.
> 
> Now for some knit time.
> 
> This has been a frazzling day. My hip-replacement friend is in the hospital with breathing problems but not pneumonia. They are keeping her for a couple days. Hope she gets well fast. Just has not quite come back from the surgery problems in Oct/Nov.


Your roast sounds good. Meat always seems to taste better from our favorite butchers, I think. I do buy some meat in the grocery stores, but usually only when it is something I have run out of from when we get a side, or quarter, from someone we know who raises beef.

I hope your friend's health improves quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> In Austrailia where Nicho lives. I'm sure thats the Sydney you were talking about wasn't it? especially as it was addressed to Gwen.


 :lol:


----------



## budasha

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone 5:45pm. Been busy the last few days. Work and knitting etc. Went for my MRI last night. Had to get the I.V. for the dye. To make a long story short I almost hyper ventilated until I got to take my pill. I will be calling the Dr's on Monday to make an appt regarding the results.
> I finished these up this week....2 newborn size and 2 3 month size.
> Brought this dishcloth to work on at the hospital.
> Greg waiting with me


Hope you get good news on Monday. Nice knitting.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! We are closer to 27 I think- 23 would suit me better + I decided to use the oven- to use up the bread I was given- it is a loaf from Spelt flour- so of course that makes it even hotter!


We are only heading for 25- and I think 27 is the hottest for the next week. So as by then we will well into March hopefully no really hot days left. We will still get some hot weather but that late it shouldn't be much. Mind you with the weather as it has been who knows these days?

Well I've not got around to getting dressed- unusual for me so I might go now as it is 1.30. Alone inth ehouse. David took my niece and Maryanne out for a few hours- I was so irritable yesterday that he figured he better give me some space for a while! Seems a shame to waste it in the shower- so maybe I will skip that step!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Blues, greens and purple- occasionally red- but very careful about which one, because of my high colouring. (red cheeks)


I would wear some greens, but green is a color that M absolutely hates. I have a tendency toward pinker cheeks than I used to have. And I do mean pink! But still love my reds. I have to be careful of the more peachy, orange and yellow, and yellowy greens. They turn me orange.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I would wear some greens, but green is a color that M absolutely hates. I have a tendency toward pinker cheeks than I used to have. And I do mean pink! But still love my reds. I have to be careful of the more peachy, orange and yellow, and yellowy greens. They turn me orange.


That would be most unwelcome!


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> Well, I tried to post a thread earlier and it disappeared into the unknown.
> Have been visiting with Kathy and havent really had time to check in. Kathy got here around ten a.m. Wednesday and we took off to Jackson. I knew of three LYSs, two in Jackson and one in Yazoo City. My favorite one in Jackson has closed. Just made me sick. We went to the second one, the southern needle. She had just gotten in a new shipment of yarn. I found four balls of sock yarn and a big 785 yards of lace yarn for a scarf. I went to pay and Kathy scooped up three of my skeins of yarn and informed me that three angels from here had already paid for them. I am very humbled. Thank you sweet ladies, but you shouldnt be taking away from your yarn money to purchase from me. Jim gives me $100 a month for my hobbies. I had ordered two skeins of Online Sock Yarn I found on sale and a book on Toe up socks I spent the rest of my money on two balls of yarn. Thats o.k. I am not deperate for needle sizes that I need and have some nice yarns now to keep me busy.
> Kathy and I ate at a BBQ place that was in the same little strip of buildings and then came home. The weater was so bad. She asked me if she could spend the night and I of coarse said yes. Jim picked up burgers and fries from Wendys. Thursday I got up and fixed breakfast and Kathy asked if she could stay another nigh, which of coarse I said yes. I took a roast out of the freezer and put meat tenderizer all over it and covered it in onions and turned the crock pot on high. I cooked butter beans, rice & gravy, and heated up some Mexican Cornbread Muffins and Squash. The roast was tough and the squash was cold. I was so perturbed with my meal.
> Jim started with a sore throat Wed and he pretty much stayed in our room so Kathy and I could visit. He took care of our two cats. We rescued two kittens several years ago and we learned from the vet that they have a different temperament. They are calico. We have learned their personality and love them dearly but they are very hyper and scare easily when the family or friends are around. Kelsey and Allyson have brought their little Yorkies over and they run and get under our bed and literally shake until the dogs leave. I felt bad about this but it is what it is.
> Kathy took and empty load run for Memphis Friday. She was going to look at a good LYS store in Memphin for some yarn she was looking for. You should have seen those socks she posted. They were the richest color and just beautiful. She started another pair of toe up socks while here and got quite a bit done. I, on the other hand spent the entire time frogging on my FLK heel.
> SAM, You hit the ball out of the park with recipes this week. I know you worked really hard getting the opening together.Glad Heidi found some furniture she liked and the store made it goo with extra furniture. Alex is like me grandson. He is learning what it is like to be the responsible one. I hate all the things technology had taken away. Kids are either on a cell phone constantly or playing a game or on a computer. They dont know how to carry on a conversation.
> Sonja, Prayers are being said for your second son. I pray the find the reason for this rash and that it will not be cancer.
> Caren, I just love seeing pictures of little Seth. He is so creative and active. I hate he got sick. It breaks out heart when the arent talkative or playing. Praying he is feeling better by now.
> GWEN, Happy 22nd anniversary. I am so glad Sydney made it possible for you to go out to eat. Glad you treated yourself to some Karbonz needles. You certainly deserve them. We didnt get snow only ice and cold rain.
> MARY, You sure have a lot on your plate. I am so thrilled for you to be able to go on three little getaways. Try and rest. I know that is easier said than done when you work and have a house and family and church activities to see to.
> BONNIE, Post your new yarn so we can see it.
> OHIO JOY, A big AMEN. Thrilled for Susan and Tim and what they have accomplished. Post you 15 bean soup please?
> CATHY, I am so glad your daughter was right where she needed to be when she had her reaction. I am sure they have documented it on her chart and will be precautious in future treatments.
> DAWN, I am sure everyone on here have snapped at their husbands sometime. You are under stress waiting on his job to open and havent been feeling well on top of it. Prayers are being lifted for you and your health and welfare.
> HEATHER, Cant wait until this move is over for you. I think I would have had the one who owned the stinky clothes to wash them
> Mammaw 12, Welcome to our little family. Join in any time.
> JULIE, Your cowl is looking good. The color is so rich and vibrant. Prayers continue for Allistair.
> JUNE, Love you and think of you often.
> I LOVE YOU ALL TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY
> Oh, I forgot to tell you, We are having a Fiber Fest at the Convention Center May 26-29th. I am over the moon with excitement. First one ever.


It sounds like you had a great time with Kathy! Hope you get to go to the Fiber Fest in May.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> Someone asked what the big ball of yarn was. It is Cascade Yarns Forrest Hills...51% Silk and 49% Merino wool...785 yards. A 1-3 needle Color 102


Very pretty colors!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> I knew that- but it was irresistible


 :-D I thought you did!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! We are closer to 27 I think- 23 would suit me better + I decided to use the oven- to use up the bread I was given- it is a loaf from Spelt flour- so of course that makes it even hotter!


Spelt flour bread is good! I have a biscuit recipe for it. Do you have an exhaust fan over your stove that you can turn on to pull out some of the hot air?


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I rather thought you did- but likewise could not resist!


 :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Spelt flour bread is good! I have a biscuit recipe for it. Do you have an exhaust fan over your stove that you can turn on to pull out some of the hot air?


I would not expect to find it here- but my friend lives in a very cosmopolitan part of town, and has access to a lot of things I don't!
No the only fans I have are in the bedroom and the sitting room- floor standing models.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> David hates dyed hair so I better not so it- not that I have desire to do it for myself. But if ever I was vaguely tempted knowing David's feeling I wouldn't do it.
> DOes look good on other people though- it sure suits Gwen


I was so tempted to put a purple streak in mine with Kool-aid for KAP last year! I won't do it with regular hair color anymore. Something caused a LOT of my hair to fall out 4 years ago. So bad that you could see my scalp. If M comments on my hair or clothes, you know he doesn't like it. He told me I had more hair on the back of my shirt than I did on my head, so you know it was bad. I was even taking a sticky roller to my pillow in the morning, it was so bad. I have not colored it since. We "think" it was the inhaler I was using at the time, but don't know for sure. It is one of the side effects listed.


----------



## budasha

I'm having an awful time with my computer. I keep getting messages at the bottom of my screen, : transferring data from pixel.quantserve.com, ap.ligit.com and on and on. 
It affects my mouse so that it won't move. Has anyone else had a problem like this? I did a restore today to see if I could fix this but it's still the same. Anyway, I'm caught up for tonight so I'll say "goodnight".


----------



## tami_ohio

budasha said:


> Hope you get good news on Monday. Nice knitting.


Ditto!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I was so tempted to put a purple streak in mine with Kool-aid for KAP last year! I won't do it with regular hair color anymore. Something caused a LOT of my hair to fall out 4 years ago. So bad that you could see my scalp. If M comments on my hair or clothes, you know he doesn't like it. He told me I had more hair on the back of my shirt than I did on my head, so you know it was bad. I was even taking a sticky roller to my pillow in the morning, it was so bad. I have not colored it since. We "think" it was the inhaler I was using at the time, but don't know for sure. It is one of the side effects listed.


Not good.


----------



## 81brighteyes

darowil said:


> I wondered why he didn't just turn it to MArch, at least that way he would have one month of the year with the right month open.


He will do that in April!!!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be most unwelcome!


The orange looking skin? Yes, it is! I look pretty jaundiced in those colors. I am a Winter skin tone. I love the jewel tones.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> The orange looking skin? Yes, it is! I look pretty jaundiced in those colors. I am a Winter skin tone. I love the jewel tones.


 :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I would not expect to find it here- but my friend lives in a very cosmopolitan part of town, and has access to a lot of things I don't!
> No the only fans I have are in the bedroom and the sitting room- floor standing models.


I can get spelt flour at a local bulk food store. I do find it works better if I blend it with regular bread flour. It isn't as dense and heavy if I do. Spelt is an ancient grain that is lower on the glycemic index, so doesn't spike our blood sugar as fast as regular wheat flour does.

When it cools off a little in the evening try sitting one in front of an open window pulling the cooler air in, and one in front of another open window blowing the warmer inside air out. Might help. Worth a try, anyway! I keep trying to find ways to cool you off!


----------



## tami_ohio

budasha said:


> I'm having an awful time with my computer. I keep getting messages at the bottom of my screen, : transferring data from pixel.quantserve.com, ap.ligit.com and on and on.
> It affects my mouse so that it won't move. Has anyone else had a problem like this? I did a restore today to see if I could fix this but it's still the same. Anyway, I'm caught up for tonight so I'll say "goodnight".


Run your anti-virus program, and a good malware program. If you don't have a malware program, Malwarebytes is free, and was highly recommended to me.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> In Austrailia where Nicho lives. I'm sure thats the Sydney you were talking about wasn't it? especially as it was addressed to Gwen.


ROFLMBO-- Darowil, you are SOOO funny!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Not good.


No, it wasn't. I take Biotin every day. If I don't, I start loosing more again. I have grown most of it back, but it is thinner than it used to be. And when it came back, I ended up with 3 new cowlicks in the back that I didn't have before! It was bad enough that you can see my scalp in the pictures I am in at DN's wedding that spring. I am happy with it now, tho.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbup:


 :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I can get spelt flour at a local bulk food store. I do find it works better if I blend it with regular bread flour. It isn't as dense and heavy if I do. Spelt is an ancient grain that is lower on the glycemic index, so doesn't spike our blood sugar as fast as regular wheat flour does.
> 
> When it cools off a little in the evening try sitting one in front of an open window pulling the cooler air in, and one in front of another open window blowing the warmer inside air out. Might help. Worth a try, anyway! I keep trying to find ways to cool you off!


 :thumbup: Time WILL do it eventually!


----------



## Sorlenna

I can't wear yellow or orange, especially the lighter shades--I look like Death!

As for hair, well, I have decided to let my gray run free. I'm actually curious about how much I really have now. Ha ha! Last time I let it go for a while, it was probably 30% (betting more now!). But I have had gray hairs since I was 16, so it's not really something I associate with age necessarily (early gray runs in the family). And if it will go white like my daddy's, I'll love it!


----------



## Glennys 2

Julie your "not twisted" cowl is just beautiful. Can't wait to see the finished item on you in your selfie.


----------



## bettyirene

How about some Irish recipes for next week, for St. Patrick's day?


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> I can't wear yellow or orange, especially the lighter shades--I look like Death!
> 
> As for hair, well, I have decided to let my gray run free. I'm actually curious about how much I really have now. Ha ha! Last time I let it go for a while, it was probably 30% (betting more now!). But I have had gray hairs since I was 16, so it's not really something I associate with age necessarily (early gray runs in the family). And if it will go white like my daddy's, I'll love it!


I decided not to bother coevering my grey- I knew I would keep putting it off so most of the time it would look horrid.
My sister choose to dye it for years- and then suddenly she 'went' grey. It was much more obvious than if she had just gone grey gradually.
Like you I would like to go white.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Time WILL do it eventually!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> I can't wear yellow or orange, especially the lighter shades--I look like Death!
> 
> As for hair, well, I have decided to let my gray run free. I'm actually curious about how much I really have now. Ha ha! Last time I let it go for a while, it was probably 30% (betting more now!). But I have had gray hairs since I was 16, so it's not really something I associate with age necessarily (early gray runs in the family). And if it will go white like my daddy's, I'll love it!


The back of mine is much darker than the front. The front is a pretty white.


----------



## TNS

Vegas Sharon, I do sympathise over the back surgery problems. Here's hoping the new Dr can remedy the problems caused before, and that you suffer less pain. Meanwhile, pain reducing vibes are winging your way!


----------



## Lurker 2

Up date on Alastair, I just spoke with him, back in the ward, he was busy working out ways he can do his gardening- like the compost needs turning, and obviously if plants are to survive our summer a lot have to be watered, he is going to bring these tasks in to his exercise regime- plus in my opinion they are good because of the satisfaction he gets from his gardening.


----------



## Normaedern

Gagesmom, I do hope all goes well. Beautiful knitting and such a good man :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> I knew that- but it was irresistible


You're a wicked woman! :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Up date on Alastair, I just spoke with him, back in the ward, he was busy working out ways he can do his gardening- like the compost needs turning, and obviously if plants are to survive our summer a lot have to be watered, he is going to bring these tasks in to his exercise regime- plus in my opinion they are good because of the satisfaction he gets from his gardening.


That's good to hear Julie . Maybe he could get some raised flower beds like was suggested for my husband 
Sonja


----------



## TNS

Normaedern said:


> Gagesmom, I do hope all goes well. Beautiful knitting and such a good man :thumbup:


Ditto, hope you get good results tomorrow.


----------



## Normaedern

Kansas g-ma said:


> Just finished supper-- that roast was excellent and mostly due to the good quality meat. This small family owned market has great meats-- used to be down the street from me, now clear across town. I don't buy meat any place else.
> 
> Now for some knit time.
> 
> This has been a frazzling day. My hip-replacement friend is in the hospital with breathing problems but not pneumonia. They are keeping her for a couple days. Hope she gets well fast. Just has not quite come back from the surgery problems in Oct/Nov.


Prayers for your friend being sent.


----------



## Normaedern

Julie, great to hear. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Night night.


----------



## flyty1n

tami_ohio said:


> No, it wasn't. I take Biotin every day. If I don't, I start loosing more again. I have grown most of it back, but it is thinner than it used to be. And when it came back, I ended up with 3 new cowlicks in the back that I didn't have before! It was bad enough that you can see my scalp in the pictures I am in at DN's wedding that spring. I am happy with it now, tho.


Just wondering if perhaps you are having a low thyroid problem as hair loss is one of its cardinal signs. I expect you already have had your T3-T4 levels checked, but if not, perhaps you may want to have your doctor check these. I tried doing the dye job just once and got a raw red broken out scalp as a result. Never again for me, though other people get a nice result. My hair, also, is much whiter in front, darker in back but I quickly got used to it. I think grey is in the genes, as my father was completely gray at 30 as was his father. However, he never went bald and had curly hair until he died. My hair was always straight but now is getting curly..think my hair follicles are shrinking and twisting resulting in the curls. Speaking of hair, my father firmly believed that it was very important to get your hair cut only when the moon was gaining..he also planted his crops and we planted our gardens by moon cycles. I don't know if that was part of his secret to his hair, but it worked for him.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> I decided not to bother coevering my grey- I knew I would keep putting it off so most of the time it would look horrid.
> My sister choose to dye it for years- and then suddenly she 'went' grey. It was much more obvious than if she had just gone grey gradually..


Those who dye often go WAY beyond the time when it becomes ridiculous-- and have no idea how bad an 80 yr old woman looks with stark black or bright red hair.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Up date on Alastair, I just spoke with him, back in the ward, he was busy working out ways he can do his gardening- like the compost needs turning, and obviously if plants are to survive our summer a lot have to be watered, he is going to bring these tasks in to his exercise regime- plus in my opinion they are good because of the satisfaction he gets from his gardening.


His love of gardening is something many of us do understand. You might suggest soaker hoses rather than others-- I now have soakers in almost all my garden beds so I don't have to drag hoses, etc. They are not very expensive and last several years if you get the right type-- NOT the solid plastic with a few holes poked (mice eat holes in winter to get to the remaining water) but the spongy looking ones which drain completely. He could also get the "quick-connect" pieces to put on the hose ends which means you have a quick snap instead of twisting and twisting. Those are good on several levels-- arthritic hands, not bending over long times, etc.


----------



## Normaedern

Dydd Gwyl Dewi. Today is St. David's Day. It is a day of celebration for our patron saint.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_David%27s_Day
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-31649684

We always eat welsh lamb and there was recently a near riot when the education authority tried to stop lamb being served in schools on this day!
If it was a school day the little girls would be going in national costume.
http://www.welsh-costume.co.uk/

Welsh cakes are eaten a great deal in Wales and they are yummy :thumbup:

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/5569/welsh-cakes

Do have a lovely day, everyone. I am going to listen to tales of Twm Sion Cati.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/legacies/myths_legends/wales/w_sw/article_1.shtml


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> That's good to hear Julie . Maybe he could get some raised flower beds like was suggested for my husband
> Sonja


He has lots of things in pots- so the display can be moved readily. Also uses plastic bags for a lot of things- like his potatoes. If raised would work, I am sure he will have it somewhere!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Julie, great to hear. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Norma!


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> Dydd Gwyl Dewi. Today is St. David's Day. It is a day of celebration for our patron saint.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_David%27s_Day
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-31649684
> 
> We always eat welsh lamb and there was recently a near riot when the education authority tried to stop lamb being served in schools on this day!
> If it was a school day the little girls would be going in national costume.
> http://www.welsh-costume.co.uk/
> 
> Welsh cakes are eaten a great deal in Wales and they are yummy :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/5569/welsh-cakes
> 
> Do have a lovely day, everyone. I am going to listen to tales of Twm Sion Cati.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/legacies/myths_legends/wales/w_sw/article_1.shtml


Happy St David's day to you Norma . I ve tried Welsh cakes a few times and I agree with you they are yummy 
Sonja


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Normaedern said:


> Dydd Gwyl Dewi. Today is St. David's Day. It is a day of celebration for our patron saint.
> 
> Welsh cakes are eaten a great deal in Wales and they are yummy :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/5569/welsh-cakes


Those Welsh cakes sound delicious. I remember your Welsh bakeries had very good treats but don't remember these but was there in early June. And a Happy St. David's Day to all who are Welsh.


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Just wondering if perhaps you are having a low thyroid problem as hair loss is one of its cardinal signs. I expect you already have had your T3-T4 levels checked, but if not, perhaps you may want to have your doctor check these. I tried doing the dye job just once and got a raw red broken out scalp as a result. Never again for me, though other people get a nice result. My hair, also, is much whiter in front, darker in back but I quickly got used to it. I think grey is in the genes, as my father was completely gray at 30 as was his father. However, he never went bald and had curly hair until he died. My hair was always straight but now is getting curly..think my hair follicles are shrinking and twisting resulting in the curls. Speaking of hair, my father firmly believed that it was very important to get your hair cut only when the moon was gaining..he also planted his crops and we planted our gardens by moon cycles. I don't know if that was part of his secret to his hair, but it worked for him.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Kansas g-ma said:


> Those Welsh cakes sound delicious. I remember your Welsh bakeries had very good treats but don't remember these but was there in early June. And a Happy St. David's Day to all who are Welsh.


I am surprised you didn't see them. Shame on those bakeries


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> His love of gardening is something many of us do understand. You might suggest soaker hoses rather than others-- I now have soakers in almost all my garden beds so I don't have to drag hoses, etc. They are not very expensive and last several years if you get the right type-- NOT the solid plastic with a few holes poked (mice eat holes in winter to get to the remaining water) but the spongy looking ones which drain completely. He could also get the "quick-connect" pieces to put on the hose ends which means you have a quick snap instead of twisting and twisting. Those are good on several levels-- arthritic hands, not bending over long times, etc.


I have a suspicion that our watering ban has restricted us to hand held only- but when we are not in drought that would work- I will mention it to him!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Dydd Gwyl Dewi. Today is St. David's Day. It is a day of celebration for our patron saint.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_David%27s_Day
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-31649684
> 
> We always eat welsh lamb and there was recently a near riot when the education authority tried to stop lamb being served in schools on this day!
> If it was a school day the little girls would be going in national costume.
> http://www.welsh-costume.co.uk/
> 
> Welsh cakes are eaten a great deal in Wales and they are yummy :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/5569/welsh-cakes
> 
> Do have a lovely day, everyone. I am going to listen to tales of Twm Sion Cati.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/legacies/myths_legends/wales/w_sw/article_1.shtml


Very interesting, Norma, thanks!


----------



## jheiens

darowil said:


> And if you get government funding they tell you can't use a relgious base. But if you don't provide a base on which to develop behaviour patterns what have you got? Without a religious base why do morals matter? Why should you worry about anyone else other than yourself if the only purpose to being here is to exist in this life?


That is the major reason she got no funding. However, everyone was told up front what they would be studying every person had the choice of staying or going. Some went out and back to the parking lot.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a suspicion that our watering ban has restricted us to hand held only- but when we are not in drought that would work- I will mention it to him!


From what we've been told in classes on saving water, hand held is very wasteful but you have to abide by what your area wants. It also doesn't get enough water to really do the plants much good, from what the teacher said. Different in the pots-- I'm talking beds.


----------



## darowil

And a Happy Saint David's day to you (do you wish people that).
Thanks for that info.
We supposedly eat lamb on Australia Day. Not sure that is traditional- my cynical self thinks it the Lamb board/coporation or whatever they are called trying to promote lamb. It used to be a cheap meat but now it is quite expensive.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> From what we've been told in classes on saving water, hand held is very wasteful but you have to abide by what your area wants. It also doesn't get enough water to really do the plants much good, from what the teacher said. Different in the pots-- I'm talking beds.


I was going to say what restrictions we had- but then realised I couldn't remember- as we have no garden it didn't impact us much at all and so not relevant.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> From what we've been told in classes on saving water, hand held is very wasteful but you have to abide by what your area wants. It also doesn't get enough water to really do the plants much good, from what the teacher said. Different in the pots-- I'm talking beds.


It is just that people will, otherwise leave the hose on all night- handheld usually does limit the time spent holding it.


----------



## Normaedern

darowil said:


> And a Happy Saint David's day to you (do you wish people that).
> Thanks for that info.
> We supposedly eat lamb on Australia Day. Not sure that is traditional- my cynical self thinks it the Lamb board/coporation or whatever they are called trying to promote lamb. It used to be a cheap meat but now it is quite expensive.


Only in Wales would we greet one another. Here it is tradition to eat lamb. In poorer times a lamb stew/soup was eaten called cawl.


----------



## Lurker 2

Yippee! I am up to the 4 rows of garter stitch!


----------



## jonibee

Sam ..You outdid yourself this week..I missed your post last week for what ever reason I just couldn't find it. So I'm a happy camper this week. Thank you for the article of heart attacks in a woman because it does seem to be different than how a man experiences one. With this knowledge you may be saving someones life. These recipes are heaven to me..I love soups, breads and of course the desserts. I'm happy for Heidi in finding the replacement furniture..I feel like a member of the family hearing about the goings on in your life..thank you for sharing with us. Mean-while stay warm..


----------



## Pup lover

I got this in an email and sent it to some here, Sam requested I try and post it as it is funny and unfortunately accurate! Will have to attach the picture separate from the explanation 

_Explanation of "Why"

_______________________________________
People born before 1946 are called - The Greatest Generation. 

People born between 1946 and 1964 are called - The Baby Boomers .

People born between 1965 and 1979 are called - Generation X. 

And people born between 1980 and 2010 are called -Generation Y. 

Why do we call the last group -Generation Y ? 

Y should I get a job? 
Y should I leave home and find my own place? 
Y should I get a car when I can borrow yours? 
Y should I clean my room? 
Y should I wash and iron my own clothes? 
Y should I buy any food? 
Y me? 
Y bother to do anything? 
Y not text me? 

But perhaps a cartoonist explained it most eloquently...


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> I got this in an email and sent it to some here, Sam requested I try and post it as it is funny and unfortunately accurate! Will have to attach the picture separate from the explanation
> 
> _Explanation of "Why"
> 
> _______________________________________
> People born before 1946 are called - The Greatest Generation.
> 
> People born between 1946 and 1964 are called - The Baby Boomers .
> 
> People born between 1965 and 1979 are called - Generation X.
> 
> And people born between 1980 and 2010 are called -Generation Y.
> 
> Why do we call the last group -Generation Y ?
> 
> Y should I get a job?
> Y should I leave home and find my own place?
> Y should I get a car when I can borrow yours?
> Y should I clean my room?
> Y should I wash and iron my own clothes?
> Y should I buy any food?
> Y me?
> Y bother to do anything?
> Y not text me?
> 
> But perhaps a cartoonist explained it most eloquently...


And now I am off to bed so see you all later.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: especially the cartoon.


----------



## jknappva

My dear Betty, I'm so glad you and Kathy had such a wonderful time. I know you were tickled that she stayed with you for two nights...more chatting and knitting time!! 
I hope Jim is feeling better and isn't so generous that he shares his sore throat with you.
My cat and my daughter's cat do not like each other. I think it's more that her cat is young and wants to play and my cat is an old lady like me and wants to be left alone!!
Enjoy your lovely yarn...how exciting that there's a fiber festival that will be nearby. Good thing there's not one near me or I'd be tempted to buy more yarn that I really don't need.
Hugs, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

bettyirene said:


> How about some Irish recipes for next week, for St. Patrick's day?


Well,hello. You haven't visited with us for quite a while. Hope you can stop in more often. Irish recipes sound good and, like you said, St. Patrick's Day is just around the corner!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Normaedern said:


> Dydd Gwyl Dewi. Today is St. David's Day. It is a day of celebration for our patron saint.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_David%27s_Day
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-31649684
> 
> We always eat welsh lamb and there was recently a near riot when the education authority tried to stop lamb being served in schools on this day!
> If it was a school day the little girls would be going in national costume.
> http://www.welsh-costume.co.uk/
> 
> Welsh cakes are eaten a great deal in Wales and they are yummy :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/5569/welsh-cakes
> 
> Do have a lovely day, everyone. I am going to listen to tales of Twm Sion Cati.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/legacies/myths_legends/wales/w_sw/article_1.shtml


Thanks for the information. I'd never heard if celebrating St. David's Day. Of course, we all know St.Patrick's Day !! I wonder if that's because the Irish were so vocal about it!!!😇
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> I got this in an email and sent it to some here, Sam requested I try and post it as it is funny and unfortunately accurate! Will have to attach the picture separate from the explanation
> 
> _Explanation of "Why"
> 
> _______________________________________
> People born before 1946 are called - The Greatest Generation.
> 
> People born between 1946 and 1964 are called - The Baby Boomers .
> 
> People born between 1965 and 1979 are called - Generation X.
> 
> And people born between 1980 and 2010 are called -Generation Y.
> 
> Why do we call the last group -Generation Y ?
> 
> Y should I get a job?
> Y should I leave home and find my own place?
> Y should I get a car when I can borrow yours?
> Y should I clean my room?
> Y should I wash and iron my own clothes?
> Y should I buy any food?
> Y me?
> Y bother to do anything?
> Y not text me?
> 
> But perhaps a cartoonist explained it most eloquently...


Love it!!!! Thanks for the early morning giggle. Why, oh, why does this generation think anyone is interested in seeing their underwear much less their behinds!!?😕
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> Thanks for the information. I'd never heard if celebrating St. David's Day. Of course, we all k.ow St.Patrick's Day !! I wonder if that's because the Irish were so vocal about it!!!😇
> Junek


 :thumbup: I have never understood why we don't make more noise about it.


----------



## Normaedern

Pup lover that was funny. :XD:


----------



## purl2diva

Normaedern said:


> Pup lover that was funny. :XD:


Love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL....he would have take up all the room on his lap...90 lbs now!


Kansas g-ma said:


> Where's Sydney?


----------



## purl2diva

Happy st. David's Day.

My only association with anything Welsh has been Max Boyce. Love his humor and his voice.

There is nothing as great as a chorus singing Land of Our Fathers,


----------



## Gweniepooh

Funny that I thought of you heading to work when I got up at 3 the other morning. Don't know how you consistently do those hours. God bless you dear Pacer.


pacer said:


> I was already on my way to work when you woke up this morning. Your dinner outing sounds wonderful. Good ole Sydney enjoyed his dinner as well. What a happy time!
> :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Kansas g-ma said:


> A doll club friend just sent this-- it is a good funny to maybe brighten your day. The one guy just has NO clue what is going on until the end.
> 
> http://safeshare.tv/w/sLtCVDmZnm


 :lol: so funny.....


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so sorry to hear this Sharon. (re: previous surgery)When will you have this new surgery to REALLY fix your back? It sounds as if you may have finally gotten in to see a caring and competent doctor. Will be praying for you to get relief finally.


Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Sam the weather here has been nuts. We went from 88 degrees then to 48. We had some rain ( which we need badly) Today it's Sunny and real windy. I do hope it doesn't get hot too soon or the Summer will be awfully hot. But we don't have to deal with Snow,Sleet and all the nasty weather that the poor East Coast has to endure.
> 
> Has anyone had problems with this site? If I try to look at the posting pages I get a message about warning me about all the popups and how I need to call an 888 number. It freezes up my computer where I have to restart my computer. It is driving me nuts. That is why I get on and off so quickly. I'm frozen off.
> 
> Well went to the Surgeon for a consultation. He told me Dr.'s don't like to speak badly about another but he told me the other Dr. didn't do me any favors. He said my back didn't heal. DH said but it was 3 years ago. This Dr, said he put in one device in wrong and another isn't used for fusions. I am so upset knowing I have to have another back surgery. He also said he never would have gone through my abdomen. He also said if any family member had this he would have them have another surgery to correct it plus fix the other problems I have going on. This is why I'm in so much pain all the time. Great just Great.
> That is what is going on here.
> I hope all are doing good and those who aren't sending healing prayers. I'm going to try to read the posting if I'm able.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Keep us posted Melody. You're in my prayers. Love all the pictures.


gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone 5:45pm. Been busy the last few days. Work and knitting etc. Went for my MRI last night. Had to get the I.V. for the dye. To make a long story short I almost hyper ventilated until I got to take my pill. I will be calling the Dr's on Monday to make an appt regarding the results.
> I finished these up this week....2 newborn size and 2 3 month size.
> Brought this dishcloth to work on at the hospital.
> Greg waiting with me


----------



## Gweniepooh

It was Sugar's DD.


Bonnie7591 said:



> Gwen, great new " do" & great photos.
> Ohio Joy, great the house is done now hopefully someone will get moved in soon & your DD will have some free time.
> 
> I'm having a blond moment, can't remember if it was Gwen's or Sugars DD who reacted to the iron but hope she is better soon.
> Julie, your cowl is going to be beautiful, such a great pattern & color.
> sugar, sorry your DD isn't behaving as you would like & trying to take advantage of you. Hopefully she will grow up soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love your sense of humor.....MY Sydney is actually standing in front of me grumbling and "talking"....LOL


darowil said:


> In Austrailia where Nicho lives. I'm sure thats the Sydney you were talking about wasn't it? especially as it was addressed to Gwen.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Beautiful Julie the cowl is sure going to draw comments when you wear it. Such a lovely colour.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see the progress on my 'not twisted' Dapple cowl/hood.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Brantley actually likes it! I asked him before I had it re-done if he had like it and he said he did. I figure that even if I'm old in years my spirit isn't and just go for it! Sometimes get funny looks but more times get nice compliments. I figure as long as I like it what does it matter.....


budasha said:


> That picture made me smile. What did Brantley say about your hair? I wouldn't have the nerve to do that. Good for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

well said Margaret!


darowil said:


> And if you get government funding they tell you can't use a relgious base. But if you don't provide a base on which to develop behaviour patterns what have you got? Without a religious base why do morals matter? Why should you worry about anyone else other than yourself if the only purpose to being here is to exist in this life?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely yarn. So glad you had such a good visit with Kathy too. Hope Jim is feeling better.

Will there be any classes or activities at the Fiber Fest in May? Maybe I should plan a visit! You're only 8 hours away....hehehehe.


Bulldog said:


> Someone asked what the big ball of yarn was. It is Cascade Yarns Forrest Hills...51% Silk and 49% Merino wool...785 yards. A 1-3 needle Color 102


----------



## Gweniepooh

And Ohio Joy you and your DH also deserve lots of credit for being there for Susan and Ben and Tim!!! Without your support I doubt they would have been able to be so successful. God bless you and your entire family. You are such good folk!


budasha said:


> That sounds like a wonderful program and Susan and Ben deserve a lot of credit.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I want a new sofa so much! DH said the other day we should just get this one re-upholstered.....I don't think he has a clue as to what that would cost since it is leather. Anyway....I'm looking.


Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone. Glad that Heidi was able to find furniture that she can live with, I found the couch I want so I just need to go put it on layaway.
> I need to read through the recipes though.
> I'm off to read the summary and get caught up, hope that everyone is doing well, or getting well.
> David went to Oklahoma last week, Monday he goes to Rapid City, SD then Tuesday he'll head back to Randalls in Tekonsha, Mi, hopefully the weather will be decent.
> It's been cold here, this week, stay warm and safe on the roads.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I will see if we can accomodate you...


darowil said:


> I think we need one of Sydney on Brantley's lap- or would it be the other way round?


----------



## jonibee

Loving it...


----------



## Normaedern

purl2diva said:


> Happy st. David's Day.
> 
> My only association with anything Welsh has been Max Boyce. Love his humor and his voice.
> 
> There is nothing as great as a chorus singing Land of Our Fathers,


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well I will be ridiculous with my purple streak at least for awhile....(and NO I am not offended by your comment...) I AM ridiculous in my own way....always have been to some extent....just think of it as being a bit quirky and having fun. I figure growing old can't be helped but growing up is optional....LOL. Lordy please don't ever let me grow UP completely! ROFL!


Kansas g-ma said:


> Those who dye often go WAY beyond the time when it becomes ridiculous-- and have no idea how bad an 80 yr old woman looks with stark black or bright red hair.


----------



## jonibee

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I will be ridiculous with my purple streak at least for awhile....(and NO I am not offended by your comment...) I AM ridiculous in my own way....always have been to some extent....just think of it as being a bit quirky and having fun. I figure growing old can't be helped but growing up is optional....LOL. Lordy please don't ever let me grow UP completely! ROFL!


I just read a quote and it comes from a Japanese proverb..." When advanced in age, we become children again"...so enjoy life while you still have it in you!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Norma thank you for the history lesson! I so enjoyed reading about it. The recipe for Welsh cake is exactly like the one I have from my mom's family (grandma came from Wales) but mama always called them Welsh cookies. I haven't made them in years but love them. I've only eaten lamb once and I prepared it not knowing the best way to do so; didn't turn out too good. One of these days I will try it again. In fact, at the restaurant we went to (Longhorn Steaks) they have lamb chops on their menu; they look yummy.


Normaedern said:


> Dydd Gwyl Dewi. Today is St. David's Day. It is a day of celebration for our patron saint.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_David%27s_Day
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-31649684
> 
> We always eat welsh lamb and there was recently a near riot when the education authority tried to stop lamb being served in schools on this day!
> If it was a school day the little girls would be going in national costume.
> http://www.welsh-costume.co.uk/
> 
> Welsh cakes are eaten a great deal in Wales and they are yummy :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/5569/welsh-cakes
> 
> Do have a lovely day, everyone. I am going to listen to tales of Twm Sion Cati.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/legacies/myths_legends/wales/w_sw/article_1.shtml


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Norma thank you for the history lesson! I so enjoyed reading about it. The recipe for Welsh cake is exactly like the one I have from my mom's family (grandma came from Wales) but mama always called them Welsh cookies. I haven't made them in years but love them. I've only eaten lamb once and I prepared it not knowing the best way to do so; didn't turn out too good. One of these days I will try it again. In fact, at the restaurant we went to (Longhorn Steaks) they have lamb chops on their menu; they look yummy.


I love lamb but I just wish it was called something else . The name puts me off especially when I have just been oohing and haahing over them in the fields 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> Tractor Supply around here has clothes, tools, feed, heating stoves, batteries, and outside they have fencing, watering troughs, gates, maybe some small utility trailers. Rural King has much, much more, including a sporting goods dept., and housewares, canning supplies, a few toys, plus most of what Tractor Supply has.


Both of those sound like our Peavy Mart stores.


----------



## Normaedern

Gwennie, I am glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

No, Sydney is Gwen and Brantly's German Shephard dog. I believe.



darowil said:


> In Austrailia where Nicho lives. I'm sure thats the Sydney you were talking about wasn't it? especially as it was addressed to Gwen.


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> I love lamb but I just wish it was called something else . The name puts me off especially when I have just been oohing and haahing over them in the fields
> Sonja


I know what you mean. Our local farmer has his autumn born lambs out now and they are very curious about Trixie and I when we pass every day. They gambol a lot with the joy of living.


----------



## martina

Happy St.David's Day to all celebrating. 
We went to the local Italian for a meal last night and enjoyed it. Today I have some letters to write so must get to that. Take care all.


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> I know what you mean. Our local farmer has his autumn born lambs out now and they are very curious about Trixie and I when we pass every day. They gambol a lot with the joy of living.


The lambs are not out here yet but mishka loves watching them she just lays down and won't move . It is the same when we go past the lake with the ducks . I'm just hoping she is not thinking is it dinner time :shock:


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> The lambs are not out here yet but mishka loves watching them she just lays down and won't move . It is the same when we go past the lake with the ducks . I'm just hoping she is not thinking is it dinner time :shock:


  :XD: Trixie is a cocker spaniel so I am safe.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to knit awhile. Hope to get baby items off in the mail this week, ttyl


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> His love of gardening is something many of us do understand. You might suggest soaker hoses rather than others-- I now have soakers in almost all my garden beds so I don't have to drag hoses, etc. They are not very expensive and last several years if you get the right type-- NOT the solid plastic with a few holes poked (mice eat holes in winter to get to the remaining water) but the spongy looking ones which drain completely. He could also get the "quick-connect" pieces to put on the hose ends which means you have a quick snap instead of twisting and twisting. Those are good on several levels-- arthritic hands, not bending over long times, etc.


I also had mice eat holes in one kind of soaker hose' then I tried the black spongy ones, they only lasted one season here as the high iron content in our water plugged them up. (no need to take iron pills here). I now have something called drip hoses, they are plastic pipes(stiffer than hoses) with small holes every foot, the holes have something over them to keep dirt out, I'm not sure what it is. This stuff comes in 100 foot rolls, you can cut to length you need & add an end cap. I have had them for more than 5 years now & they shno signs of wear. I think they were $35 for the roll & $3 or 4 for the connectors & end caps. I have them in my perennial beds & around my fruit trees, so much less work to water. I open the tap just a little & leave them run overnight, that will keep things watered for a week.


----------



## Swedenme

Well I should have known I kept waiting for it to happen .could not believe all the lovely weather we kept having officially the sunniest winter on record . March 1st spring on it's way and we have snow !!! Not much though so hopefully it won't stay where it's not welcome
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Love it!!!! Thanks for the early morning giggle. Why, oh, why does this generation think anyone is interested in seeing their underwear much less their behinds!!?😕
> Junek


I can't understand why anyone thinks showing either the crack of their butt or even their thong or underwear is attractive.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> Dydd Gwyl Dewi. Today is St. David's Day. It is a day of celebration for our patron saint.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_David%27s_Day
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-31649684
> 
> We always eat welsh lamb and there was recently a near riot when the education authority tried to stop lamb being served in schools on this day!
> If it was a school day the little girls would be going in national costume.
> http://www.welsh-costume.co.uk/
> 
> Welsh cakes are eaten a great deal in Wales and they are yummy :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/5569/welsh-cakes
> 
> Do have a lovely day, everyone. I am going to listen to tales of Twm Sion Cati.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/legacies/myths_legends/wales/w_sw/article_1.shtml


What fun, thank you so much for sharing that.


----------



## sassafras123

Gweniepooh said:


> And Ohio Joy you and your DH also deserve lots of credit for being there for Susan and Ben and Tim!!! Without your support I doubt they would have been able to be so successful. God bless you and your entire family. You are such good folk!


Well said Gwen, agree totally.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> The lambs are not out here yet but mishka loves watching them she just lays down and won't move . It is the same when we go past the lake with the ducks . I'm just hoping she is not thinking is it dinner time :shock:


Lambs are so cute. When I was a child we raised sheep & would bottle feed several each year when mom had more than she could feed. They became pets, I couldn't eat one. Here eating mutton is very rare, I wouldn't know how to cook it. I remember the Italians coming from the city to buy lambs in the fall, my mom used to say they took everything back except the "Baa" as they collected even the blood & intestines to make sausage, yuk!


----------



## sassafras123

Norma, happy St. David's Day. Thank you for three Welsh custom lesson, enjoyed it so much. Love Welsh cookies, make them for grands at Christmas. Please keep sharing Welsh life with us.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Well I should have known I kept waiting for it to happen .could not believe all the lovely weather we kept having officially the sunniest winter on record . March 1st spring on it's way and we have snow !!! Not much though so hopefully it won't stay where it's not welcome
> Sonja


Maybe that's a good sign. Mom used to say, March comes in like a lion, it will go out like a lamb. I'm sure you will have spring soon. We havevoutside at least 6 weeks yet.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't understand why anyone thinks showing either the crack of their butt or even their thong or underwear is attractive.


You mean like this lady shopping in walmart :XD: :XD:
Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## Bonnie7591

Strawberry sorry you are having to look at more surgery but hopefully this doctor can get you out of pain.
Melody, hope the MRI went well & you get some answers soon.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I will be ridiculous with my purple streak at least for awhile....(and NO I am not offended by your comment...) I AM ridiculous in my own way....always have been to some extent....just think of it as being a bit quirky and having fun. I figure growing old can't be helped but growing up is optional....LOL. Lordy please don't ever let me grow UP completely! ROFL!


So are you 80? I don't mind the dye if the person is young or the dye job isn't a total thump on the head (dead black, bright orangey stuff) Your purple was cute and you are NOT 80.


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> Happy st. David's Day.
> 
> My only association with anything Welsh has been Max Boyce. Love his humor and his voice.
> 
> There is nothing as great as a chorus singing Land of Our Fathers,


Except in my case when they are singing 'Myfanwy'!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> You mean like this lady shopping in walmart :XD: :XD:
> Sorry I couldn't resist


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Those things feel awful too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Beautiful Julie the cowl is sure going to draw comments when you wear it. Such a lovely colour.


And is now complete, apart from the darning in, I will look into taking a photograph later- need to get on with early morning tasks!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> A doll club friend just sent this-- it is a good funny to maybe brighten your day. The one guy just has NO clue what is going on until the end.
> 
> http://safeshare.tv/w/sLtCVDmZnm


Funny, a cute way that it was handled. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Sam the weather here has been nuts. We went from 88 degrees then to 48. We had some rain ( which we need badly) Today it's Sunny and real windy. I do hope it doesn't get hot too soon or the Summer will be awfully hot. But we don't have to deal with Snow,Sleet and all the nasty weather that the poor East Coast has to endure.
> 
> Has anyone had problems with this site? If I try to look at the posting pages I get a message about warning me about all the popups and how I need to call an 888 number. It freezes up my computer where I have to restart my computer. It is driving me nuts. That is why I get on and off so quickly. I'm frozen off.
> 
> Well went to the Surgeon for a consultation. He told me Dr.'s don't like to speak badly about another but he told me the other Dr. didn't do me any favors. He said my back didn't heal. DH said but it was 3 years ago. This Dr, said he put in one device in wrong and another isn't used for fusions. I am so upset knowing I have to have another back surgery. He also said he never would have gone through my abdomen. He also said if any family member had this he would have them have another surgery to correct it plus fix the other problems I have going on. This is why I'm in so much pain all the time. Great just Great.
> That is what is going on here.
> I hope all are doing good and those who aren't sending healing prayers. I'm going to try to read the posting if I'm able.


Strawberry, Adbloc plus has saved me from all this. Someone on here an also KP told me about it and it is wonderful. I'm sure others said the other thing is a scam. Do not call, which I'm sure you wouldn't. The computer tech also said Ablocplus was good.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ohio Joy, So glad to hear of all the successes DD has had with her goslings. That is truly an amazing success rate!! :thumbup: BRAVO You are a special family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Got home from getting haircut and.
> 
> This was waiting for me.


That top photo is so clear and really precious. Think it is frameworthy. What a welcoming home committee. Love it.

Gwen, your hair looks so pretty and I swear you are getting younger. Looks great. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Well I should have known I kept waiting for it to happen .could not believe all the lovely weather we kept having officially the sunniest winter on record . March 1st spring on it's way and we have snow !!! Not much though so hopefully it won't stay where it's not welcome
> Sonja


This coming Tuesday, we will have had snow on the ground for 2 weeks. That's extremely unusual for us. I hope it's gone by the time spring comes in. BUT they're talking about a wintry mix Thursday. Hope they're wrong this time...my meds are getting low and will need t be refilled the end of the week!
I am no longer a fan of winter!😧
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> for your crocheting pleasure here are twenty shawls for you to choose from. --- sam
> 
> http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2015/02/20-spectacular-crochet-shawls.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FOeRXj+%28Fiber+Flux...Adventures+in+Stitching%29


The first one would be so pretty in deep, what I would call Mexican colors.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, love the new pic also one of Brantley. I love when men are confident enough to show their soft side. My Al is like that.
> Cathy, I am sorry your DD is taking so long to grow up. Could she not just eat a handful of raisins a day? Or is her system just not metabolizing iron.
> Barr, our Windows are single Paine and I can feel the chill laying here in bed with electric blanket on high, Jamie's and bathrobe. The wind is ahowling. 35-45mph. I think we will not have our walk today. And yesterday 70, sunny.


Those are some strong winds.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> :lol: I had to work hard at getting him lassoed! No, not really. He worked hard so we had $$ to get started on. I think we are about the only couple that have stayed married of all the guys he works with. Most have been married and divorced multiple times, and are supporting who knows how many kids due to that fact. :shock: :roll: Just can't understand that mind set. Divorce does have it's place, but not to be used because you don't want to be faithful or work on your problems. If you don't want to be faithful, don't get married. Oh well, glad it's them, not us! We were just talking about this a couple of days ago. He told his partner that he's a dinosaur. Partner didn't understand it. M told him to think about it. How many people did he know that had put in over 30 years in the same job and could retire with a pension from it in a few years, and had been married to one person for that whole time. Partner couldn't do it! The one job for that long, he could come up with a couple, but that was it. M said, see I am a dinosaur.


It can be a feeling of pride to be a dinosaur. :thumbup: I mean that in the best way.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't understand why anyone thinks showing either the crack of their butt or even their thong or underwear is attractive.


My generation never believed in showing so much of our bodies...some things should remain a mystery!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> I met my husband when I was 16 and visiting family here in England . He told me he was going to marry me , I laughed at him and went back to Sweden . We have now been married 36 years
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wonderful story.


----------



## machriste

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I will be ridiculous with my purple streak at least for awhile....(and NO I am not offended by your comment...) I AM ridiculous in my own way....always have been to some extent....just think of it as being a bit quirky and having fun. I figure growing old can't be helped but growing up is optional....LOL. Lordy please don't ever let me grow UP completely! ROFL!


There is that poem that goes, "When I am old, I will wear more purple..." I think you've chosen a nice way to accomplish that!

I absolutely love lamb! My favorite part is the shank. Slow braised with some aromatics, white wine, tomato paste and herbs. Makes my mouth water just thinking about it. But it is very expensive here, and markets don't have the shanks very often.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Well my honey is on a bus now for 4 1/2 hours on his way to NYC with the rest of the band and colleagues. I'm on my own. Of course I will miss him but it will be so worthwhile, combining a concert on Monday with a Memorial concert today for the dearest man. I always got the warmest Bear Hugs from him. He is younger than DH and I and we are now finding that many younger than us have passed on. The world is a sadder place without him. "Downbeat Magazine has cited his ensembles as the finest in the United States and Canada nine times." He taught at Lawrence Univ. Appleton, Wisconsin. I'm listening to one of his arrangements now, an hommage to an Argentinian musician. Just lovely. 

Good news.....Mom's heart rate is now up to 65 and li'l Sis said that she could hear she was better in her voice. I hadn't called mom again as just talking was so hard for her but might check in today. When you have 6 children, that can be a lot of phone calls when you don't feel well.

Thank you to every one of you for your prayers. I KNOW it made the difference.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see the progress on my 'not twisted' Dapple cowl/hood.


That is so BEAUTIFUL!!! Stunning color and such a lovely pattern. You will be quite striking with your coloring when you wear this, so I'm glad you will have one to keep.

Glad Alistair has improved.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm off for a nap. Made some really strong hazelnut and cinnamon coffee in the espresso maker but it isn't doing it. :roll: Tasted good anyway. Now if it was night I would be awake all night. Go figure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Except in my case when they are singing 'Myfanwy'!


Oh yes Julie, special indeed. Words aren't sufficient.


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Well my honey is on a bus now for 4 1/2 hours on his way to NYC with the rest of the band and colleagues. I'm on my own. Of course I will miss him but it will be so worthwhile, combining a concert on Monday with a Memorial concert today for the dearest man. I always got the warmest Bear Hugs from him. He is younger than DH and I and we are now finding that many younger than us have passed on. The world is a sadder place without him. "Downbeat Magazine has cited his ensembles as the finest in the United States and Canada nine times." He taught at Lawrence Univ. Appleton, Wisconsin. I'm listening to one of his arrangements now, an hommage to an Argentinian musician. Just lovely.
> 
> Good news.....Mom's heart rate is now up to 65 and li'l Sis said that she could hear she was better in her voice. I hadn't called mom again as just talking was so hard for her but might check in today. When you have 6 children, that can be a lot of phone calls when you don't feel well.
> 
> Thank you to every one of you for your prayers. I KNOW it made the difference.


That's so good to hear Daralene . I hope your mom continues to get better and stronger . I'm also sorry for the loss of your friend but what a nice way for your husband and others to remember him . He will be there in spirit listening 
Sonja


----------



## martina

We have just had some snow up in the north west of England. Brrr.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> That's so good to hear Daralene . I hope your mom continues to get better and stronger . I'm also sorry for the loss of your friend but what a nice way for your husband and others to remember him . He will be there in spirit listening
> Sonja


Thank you, that is so lovely.

OK, now I'm really off for a nap. Have things I want to do today and at this rate, will do none. :lol:


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Well my honey is on a bus now for 4 1/2 hours on his way to NYC with the rest of the band and colleagues. I'm on my own. Of course I will miss him but it will be so worthwhile, combining a concert on Monday with a Memorial concert today for the dearest man. I always got the warmest Bear Hugs from him. He is younger than DH and I and we are now finding that many younger than us have passed on. The world is a sadder place without him. "Downbeat Magazine has cited his ensembles as the finest in the United States and Canada nine times." He taught at Lawrence Univ. Appleton, Wisconsin. I'm listening to one of his arrangements now, an hommage to an Argentinian musician. Just lovely.
> 
> Good news.....Mom's heart rate is now up to 65 and li'l Sis said that she could hear she was better in her voice. I hadn't called mom again as just talking was so hard for her but might check in today. When you have 6 children, that can be a lot of phone calls when you don't feel well.
> 
> Thank you to every one of you for your prayers. I KNOW it made the difference.


That's wonderful news. It's so hard whe our mothers are far away. I will keep her in my prayers.
And also prayers that your DH has safe travels.
Junek


----------



## purl2diva

I had neither cold nor snow nor ice to prevent me from yarn shopping last week, This what I am planning to make

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vitamin-d

and this is the yarn I bought. It is wool and rayon which gives it a lovely sheen but also makes it splitty.

I've gotten this far--a few more rows before I split off for sleeves and body.


----------



## Bonnie7591

purl2diva said:


> I had neither cold nor snow nor ice to prevent me from yarn shopping last week, This what I am planning to make
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vitamin-d
> 
> and this is the yarn I bought. It is wool and rayon which gives it a lovely sheen but also makes it splitty.
> 
> I've gotten this far--a few more rows before I split off for sleeves and body.


Very pretty.can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Daralene, good to hear your mom is doing better, such a worry when you aren't close by.
Betty, you wanted to see my yarn. The 2 bags are the sock yarn I ordered $10/bag, that should keep me in socks for a while.
From the yarn store- The purple, I want to make a hat & the variegated, I just loved the colors but don't have a particular plan for


----------



## machriste

purl2diva said:


> I had neither cold nor snow nor ice to prevent me from yarn shopping last week, This what I am planning to make
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vitamin-d
> 
> and this is the yarn I bought. It is wool and rayon which gives it a lovely sheen but also makes it splitty.
> 
> I've gotten this far--a few more rows before I split off for sleeves and body.


Oh my gosh! That is just beautiful yarn and the pattern is just right for it. Beautiful knitting PearlOne.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny that I thought of you heading to work when I got up at 3 the other morning. Don't know how you consistently do those hours. God bless you dear Pacer.


Today is my lazy day. I went to sleep at 6:30 last night and woke up at 6 AM. I had a headache so opted to stay home from church so I am still in pajamas. I have knitted and I am making many origami boxes. I have done 2 loads of dishes and I am on my 4th load of laundry. More laundry and dishes to get done. Dishes are almost done but not the laundry. I am humored by you and Sam going to sleep at hours I am getting up.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so BEAUTIFUL!!! Stunning color and such a lovely pattern. You will be quite striking with your coloring when you wear this, so I'm glad you will have one to keep.
> 
> Glad Alistair has improved.


Thanks, Daralene!
I am thinking now, I may unpick the twisted one and make some of my fingerless gloves with it, because by winter I will need them- especially in the morning for typing. And that is not a grumble- just an acceptance that I need to keep warm!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes Julie, special indeed. Words aren't sufficient.


It is such a lovely song- and there are some lovely versions of it- oddly the one I like least is Bryn Terfel's version.


----------



## Swedenme

machriste said:


> Oh my gosh! That is just beautiful yarn and the pattern is just right for it. Beautiful knitting PearlOne.


I agree beautiful yarn and I am looking forward to seeing a picture of your beautiful top when it's finished 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> We have just had some snow up in the north west of England. Brrr.


cold!


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, good to hear your mom is doing better, such a worry when you aren't close by.
> Betty, you wanted to see my yarn. The 2 bags are the sock yarn I ordered $10/bag, that should keep me in socks for a while.
> From the yarn store- The purple, I want to make a hat & the variegated, I just loved the colors but don't have a particular plan for


More beautiful yarn love all the colours . I'm knitting socks at the moment when I am finished I will post a picture of them 😄


----------



## Normaedern

Julie, Myfanwy always makes me want to cry!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Julie, Myfanwy always makes me want to cry!!


In my case, doubly so- because our Mwyffanwy is no longer with us.


----------



## Normaedern

purl2diva said:


> I had neither cold nor snow nor ice to prevent me from yarn shopping last week, This what I am planning to make
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vitamin-d
> 
> and this is the yarn I bought. It is wool and rayon which gives it a lovely sheen but also makes it splitty.
> 
> I've gotten this far--a few more rows before I split off for sleeves and body.


Lovely yarn and wonderful pattern.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I think the fingerless gloves are a great idea and if the twisted one isn't to your liking (mistake or not ), there's nothing lost. If you choose to wear then out on errand when its not too cold you'll have a lovely set.

quote=Lurker 2]Thanks, Daralene!
I am thinking now, I may unpick the twisted one and make some of my fingerless gloves with it, because by winter I will need them- especially in the morning for typing. And that is not a grumble- just an acceptance that I need to keep warm![/quote]


----------



## Bonnie7591

pacer said:


> Today is my lazy day. I went to sleep at 6:30 last night and woke up at 6 AM. I had a headache so opted to stay home from church so I am still in pajamas. I have knitted and I am making many origami boxes. I have done 2 loads of dishes and I am on my 4th load of laundry. More laundry and dishes to get done. Dishes are almost done but not the laundry. I am humored by you and Sam going to sleep at hours I am getting up.


If anyone deserves a lazy day, it's you after the schedule you've had.


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I think the fingerless gloves are a great idea and if the twisted one isn't to your liking (mistake or not ), there's nothing lost. If you choose to wear then out on errand when its not too cold you'll have a lovely set.
> 
> quote=Lurker 2]Thanks, Daralene!
> I am thinking now, I may unpick the twisted one and make some of my fingerless gloves with it, because by winter I will need them- especially in the morning for typing. And that is not a grumble- just an acceptance that I need to keep warm!


[/quote]

That is exactly what I thought!


----------



## Cashmeregma

http://www.blueheronyarns.com/referral/r/1885/8e5e3dc3-83bb-48e6-bf3b-d3b53bb209d2

Some beautiful yarns. Expensive, but fun to look at and perhaps for something special. I did order some for my Dreambird as for me that is VERY special.


----------



## Gweniepooh

AWKKKKK!!!


Swedenme said:


> You mean like this lady shopping in walmart :XD: :XD:
> Sorry I couldn't resist


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pacer

Bonnie7591 said:


> If anyone deserves a lazy day, it's you after the schedule you've had.


I am expecting more of the same schedule in the next few weeks or months. I will rest up as much as I can in the evenings so that I can endure the schedule needed to get the job done. I will probably comment less, but care about everyone just the same as I always do. Last night I could not even spell words correctly as I kept dozing off while typing so I gave up and went to sleep earlier than normal.

Kathy and Betty...I am so glad that you could spend some time together going to knitting shops and sitting to knit. Betty, I am sorry that your meal didn't turn out as you had hoped, but I suspect Kathy was thankful just the same. I am looking forward to seeing the progress on your socks.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL....but hopefully I will be someday! Maybe I'll be like a peacock then....hehehehehe


Kansas g-ma said:


> So are you 80? I don't mind the dye if the person is young or the dye job isn't a total thump on the head (dead black, bright orangey stuff) Your purple was cute and you are NOT 80.


----------



## purl2diva

Cashmeregma said:


> http://www.blueheronyarns.com/referral/r/1885/8e5e3dc3-83bb-48e6-bf3b-d3b53bb209d2
> 
> Some beautiful yarns. Expensive, but fun to look at and perhaps for something special. I did order some for my Dreambird as for me that is VERY special.


What kind and colors did you order??


----------



## Ask4j

Hi Sam and everyone,

Thank you for the birthday greetings. I haven't been here for a while partly because I never see this listed in the daily email on Fridays?

I'm quite settled in my new home--second winter now, but still have things I need to finish. I now have a new kitty as well and he owns the place--at least the gas fireplace, his favorite spot.

Wow, Sam, you out did yourself with recipes this week--there are definitely several must-trys. You mention your daughter being indecisive--well it could be a "woman thing" but it sure doesn't describe me! When I see something I know instantly whether it is something I want or not--I just know. Like my new kitty, I found him at Petsmart (our local store has a connection with a special cat shelter). When the cage was opened and I picked him up it only took a few seconds and I knew we would get along just fine. First off he loved being held, he was friendly and had gotten up instantly when I came to his cage. It wasn't until I was taking him home that I discovered another "special" about him--he's vocal as well and speaks with quite a vocabulary not just a yawl but in actual symbols all meaning different things. Like in the morning, his main duty, is to get me up around 7:00--he uses short little sounds not too loud but continuous that sounds like a parrot chirping but it gets me up.

The shopping indecision thing is unique to an individual--my mother was one. She would go into a dress shop (back when they had dress shops) and would try on every dress in the place and then have the nerve to leave the fitting room stacked with clothes and say she had to "think about it" and on to another shop--drove me nuts.

I now have a special room in front of a fireplace and TV that is a designated relaxing area where all my knitting stuff is around me. Askar, my cat, has his own yarn balls which he plays with all the time but only when we are in the room and the fireplace is on.


----------



## jknappva

purl2diva said:


> I had neither cold nor snow nor ice to prevent me from yarn shopping last week, This what I am planning to make
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vitamin-d
> 
> and this is the yarn I bought. It is wool and rayon which gives it a lovely sheen but also makes it splitty.
> 
> I've gotten this far--a few more rows before I split off for sleeves and body.


That's going to be lovely!
junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, good to hear your mom is doing better, such a worry when you aren't close by.
> Betty, you wanted to see my yarn. The 2 bags are the sock yarn I ordered $10/bag, that should keep me in socks for a while.
> From the yarn store- The purple, I want to make a hat & the variegated, I just loved the colors but don't have a particular plan for


Love the colors...that's quite a deal. If I didn't have more yarn than I'll ever have lifetimes enough to make, I'd ask where you got such good deals!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is going to be fabulous! I hope it is for you!


purl2diva said:


> I had neither cold nor snow nor ice to prevent me from yarn shopping last week, This what I am planning to make
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vitamin-d
> 
> and this is the yarn I bought. It is wool and rayon which gives it a lovely sheen but also makes it splitty.
> 
> I've gotten this far--a few more rows before I split off for sleeves and body.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the yarns. My order is suppose to be delivered Monday sometime.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, good to hear your mom is doing better, such a worry when you aren't close by.
> Betty, you wanted to see my yarn. The 2 bags are the sock yarn I ordered $10/bag, that should keep me in socks for a while.
> From the yarn store- The purple, I want to make a hat & the variegated, I just loved the colors but don't have a particular plan for


----------



## jknappva

Ask4j said:


> Hi Sam and everyone,
> 
> Thank you for the birthday greetings. I haven't been here for a while partly because I never see this listed in the daily email on Fridays?
> 
> I'm quite settled in my new home--second winter now, but still have things I need to finish. I now have a new kitty as well and he owns the place--at least the gas fireplace, his favorite spot.
> 
> Wow, Sam, you out did yourself with recipes this week--there are definitely several must-trys. You mention your daughter being indecisive--well it could be a "woman thing" but it sure doesn't describe me! When I see something I know instantly whether it is something I want or not--I just know. Like my new kitty, I found him at Petsmart (our local store has a connection with a special cat shelter). When the cage was opened and I picked him up it only took a few seconds and I knew we would get along just fine. First off he loved being held, he was friendly and had gotten up instantly when I came to his cage. It wasn't until I was taking him home that I discovered another "special" about him--he's vocal as well and speaks with quite a vocabulary not just a yawl but in actual symbols all meaning different things. Like in the morning, his main duty, is to get me up around 7:00--he uses short little sounds not too loud but continuous that sounds like a parrot chirping but it gets me up.
> 
> The shopping indecision thing is unique to an individual--my mother was one. She would go into a dress shop (back when they had dress shops) and would try on every dress in the place and then have the nerve to leave the fitting room stacked with clothes and say she had to "think about it" and on to another shop--drove me nuts.
> 
> I now have a special room in front of a fireplace and TV that is a designated relaxing area where all my knitting stuff is around me. Askar, my cat, has his own yarn balls which he plays with all the time but only when we are in the room and the fireplace is on.


What a lovely furbaby you adopted. But please be careful with the yarn...they can swallow it so easily and it will twist and twin around their intestines and really cause problems. Perhaps a soft fabric ball that he/she can play with.
Hope you can find us more easily in the future.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Your new kitty is precious.


Ask4j said:


> Hi Sam and everyone,
> 
> Thank you for the birthday greetings. I haven't been here for a while partly because I never see this listed in the daily email on Fridays?
> 
> I'm quite settled in my new home--second winter now, but still have things I need to finish. I now have a new kitty as well and he owns the place--at least the gas fireplace, his favorite spot.
> 
> Wow, Sam, you out did yourself with recipes this week--there are definitely several must-trys. You mention your daughter being indecisive--well it could be a "woman thing" but it sure doesn't describe me! When I see something I know instantly whether it is something I want or not--I just know. Like my new kitty, I found him at Petsmart (our local store has a connection with a special cat shelter). When the cage was opened and I picked him up it only took a few seconds and I knew we would get along just fine. First off he loved being held, he was friendly and had gotten up instantly when I came to his cage. It wasn't until I was taking him home that I discovered another "special" about him--he's vocal as well and speaks with quite a vocabulary not just a yawl but in actual symbols all meaning different things. Like in the morning, his main duty, is to get me up around 7:00--he uses short little sounds not too loud but continuous that sounds like a parrot chirping but it gets me up.
> 
> The shopping indecision thing is unique to an individual--my mother was one. She would go into a dress shop (back when they had dress shops) and would try on every dress in the place and then have the nerve to leave the fitting room stacked with clothes and say she had to "think about it" and on to another shop--drove me nuts.
> 
> I now have a special room in front of a fireplace and TV that is a designated relaxing area where all my knitting stuff is around me. Askar, my cat, has his own yarn balls which he plays with all the time but only when we are in the room and the fireplace is on.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ask4j said:


> Hi Sam and everyone,
> 
> Thank you for the birthday greetings. I haven't been here for a while partly because I never see this listed in the daily email on Fridays?
> 
> I'm quite settled in my new home--second winter now, but still have things I need to finish. I now have a new kitty as well and he owns the place--at least the gas fireplace, his favorite spot.
> 
> Wow, Sam, you out did yourself with recipes this week--there are definitely several must-trys. You mention your daughter being indecisive--well it could be a "woman thing" but it sure doesn't describe me! When I see something I know instantly whether it is something I want or not--I just know. Like my new kitty, I found him at Petsmart (our local store has a connection with a special cat shelter). When the cage was opened and I picked him up it only took a few seconds and I knew we would get along just fine. First off he loved being held, he was friendly and had gotten up instantly when I came to his cage. It wasn't until I was taking him home that I discovered another "special" about him--he's vocal as well and speaks with quite a vocabulary not just a yawl but in actual symbols all meaning different things. Like in the morning, his main duty, is to get me up around 7:00--he uses short little sounds not too loud but continuous that sounds like a parrot chirping but it gets me up.
> 
> The shopping indecision thing is unique to an individual--my mother was one. She would go into a dress shop (back when they had dress shops) and would try on every dress in the place and then have the nerve to leave the fitting room stacked with clothes and say she had to "think about it" and on to another shop--drove me nuts.
> 
> I now have a special room in front of a fireplace and TV that is a designated relaxing area where all my knitting stuff is around me. Askar, my cat, has his own yarn balls which he plays with all the time but only when we are in the room and the fireplace is on.


How lovely to 'see' you!


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, good news about your mom.
Ask4j, beautiful kitten.
Bonnie, love the yarn.
Maya and I had lovely walk in the hills behind college. Flowers everywhere. We walked uphill half an hour then turned around and headed back. Grand. Couldn't see the tops of the Sierras as clouds hid them. 
Having had trouble sleeping, but feeling better in general I am trying to be more physically active. Would love to have that sweet physically tired than exhaustion or just plain can't sleep. I'm thinking about going to the pool at In Shape later. You know that sweet tired after being in water?


----------



## Grannypeg

purl2diva said:


> I had neither cold nor snow nor ice to prevent me from yarn shopping last week, This what I am planning to make
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vitamin-d
> 
> and this is the yarn I bought. It is wool and rayon which gives it a lovely sheen but also makes it splitty.
> 
> I've gotten this far--a few more rows before I split off for sleeves and body.


Love the pattern and the colour of the yarn - I think it's pretty classy.


----------



## Grannypeg

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, good to hear your mom is doing better, such a worry when you aren't close by.
> Betty, you wanted to see my yarn. The 2 bags are the sock yarn I ordered $10/bag, that should keep me in socks for a while.
> From the yarn store- The purple, I want to make a hat & the variegated, I just loved the colors but don't have a particular plan for


Good yarn haul Bonnie; do you shop locally or do you order?


----------



## purl2diva

Bonnie,

Your yarn is beautiful.i have way too many purchases of yarn where I liked the colors but had nothing in mind when I bought it. That's the way stashes grow.


----------



## Sorlenna

Good to see you, Ask4J,and your kitty looks a lot like one of ours, who also has a very sweet nature.

Our snow is nearly gone already (not surprised). And it looks as though--just when I thought I was safe after a week--that I have got his cold. Rah. I'm trying to rest today and knitting a bit. Will see how it is tomorrow.

Hugs & blessings.


----------



## Lurker 2

yeah! I just got my washing machine connected- it had been cross threaded and to the hot water system, whereas this one heats it's own water- pointless using the hot water cylinder for that- so it now is on the cold water tap, and I have the first load rinsed and in the drier. The back steps are a bit precipitous they are large and difficult for me to negotiate, so I am avoiding doing so- may be the right spot to ask for the ramp?


----------



## iamsam

if you go to this website and scroll down a little - look on the right side for quite a list of free ebooks from knitting daily. --- sam

http://www.knittingdaily.com/?et_cid=729143&et_rid=241317621&linkid=http%3a%2f%2fwww.knittingdaily.com%2f


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> http://www.blueheronyarns.com/referral/r/1885/8e5e3dc3-83bb-48e6-bf3b-d3b53bb209d2
> 
> Some beautiful yarns. Expensive, but fun to look at and perhaps for something special. I did order some for my Dreambird as for me that is VERY special.


Wow! Some gorgeous colors. Can't wait to see what you bought.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> yeah! I just got my washing machine connected- it had been cross threaded and to the hot water system, whereas this one heats it's own water- pointless using the hot water cylinder for that- so it now is on the cold water tap, and I have the first load rinsed and in the drier. The back steps are a bit precipitous they are large and difficult for me to negotiate, so I am avoiding doing so- may be the right spot to ask for the ramp?


Thank goodness that your washing machine is now working. It sounds like you definitely need a ramp rather than risk injury on steep steps. I hope you are able to get this done.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> You mean like this lady shopping in walmart :XD: :XD:
> Sorry I couldn't resist


OMG, do people have no pride in themselves. I wouldn't go to bed in that outfit, nevermind leave the house :roll: :roll:


----------



## iamsam

I'm not sure where the last two days have gone - I haven't taken any naps. it seems they just drifted away. I wish the four to five inches of snow we got would have drifted away also. it was an on again off again 24hour snow. very light - big flakes - no wind so it just floated down - heavier at times more than others. had it blown - like it can in northwest ohio - we would have had mega drifting. jeff was here for a little while plowing out our driveway.

bailee and her boyfriend are up at the catholic church sled riding - Heidi is in town grocery shopping - realized she had nothing for lunches tomorrow. strawberries are 5/$5 so she is going to get both of us some. 

I have a lot of reading to catch up on so best get started. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

I keep saying - the art of conversation will soon be a lost art. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks again Sam... gosh there a lot of recipes this week. I will have a better look at them tomorrow when I can concentrate better.
> 
> I agree with you... a nine year old should be able to play other than screen type games. A lot of kids dont use their imagination and just "play" and mix with other kids these days. Very sad. I dont like how many teenagers and 20ish year olds (my own daughter included in this) just dont have "people skills".... dont seem to be able to have face to face conversations and deal with people face to face. It is all by text or FB etc. Very common, very sad.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Grannypeg said:


> Good yarn haul Bonnie; do you shop locally or do you order?


The bags were from the Tent Sale mail order at Listowel, Ontario. The others I bought in a yarn shop in Edmonton. There is no "local" source here. Even Walmart is 55 miles away.


----------



## iamsam

so sorry about this sugar - it takes some longer to grow up than others - let's hope she sees the light sooner than later. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well I guess it was news... She has to see this specialist again in a few weeks so he can tell us what the "plan" would be if she ever needs iron infusion again.
> 
> I havent been too impressed with DD over the last few weeks. Just havent said anything on here, too disappointed. She has pretty much been staying at a friends unit (both herself and Serena) for the last 2 weeks. Pretty much coz she wants to still hang out with friends and I wont be used on a daily basis. She says it is temporary... who knows?
> Ah well, one day at a time.....


----------



## iamsam

that is good news. now - will she turn around and do the same thing with another family? --- sam



jheiens said:


> *TA-DA*
> 
> The gosling house is finished!!!
> 
> Susan and Ben have completed the rehab of the house and the inspection for the occupancy permit has been issued. She officially tossed the, literally, worn-out jeans she has been wearing while doing most of the repair/training time at the house, into the trash can. I'd patched them so often that some of the repairs were in layers. By yesterday you could probably read through dome portions of the material.
> 
> And all of God's children said, ''AMEN!!''
> 
> Applications for purchasing the house will now be made available for the interested parties. Yea!
> 
> Tim will be so happy to see his mom more often, I'm sure. And Ben won't have to spend all his days off working on that house, for which he is most grateful.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

is that the new you in your avatar gwen - love the purple and it's a great haircut. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> First off, thank you all for the well wishes for our anniversary.
> 
> Cathy I am so sorry that DD is disappointing you. Prayers that she will "wake up" soon. More prayers that Serena is safe and well taken care of.
> 
> Joy I'll join in the "AMEN" that the Gosling house is finished. What a blessing your DD and SIL are to the community.
> 
> VA Sharon you are so right...Sydney is a smart dog. And just think, if not for his voracious appetite I would not have gone out to celebrate the anniversary!
> 
> Desert Joy (Sassafras) I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures you took. I think the desert is so beautiful.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Melody? Didn't she have the MRI yesterday?
> Sending you prayers Mel.


----------



## iamsam

make chocolate chip dought but use fruit instead. I love cookies made with candied fruit. --- sam --- too bad you don't have any hills close by that you could go sled riding - of course one needs a sled for that.



Sorlenna said:


> The cookies did turn out tasty--a bit too crunchy for our liking, but I put a piece of bread in the Ziploc back with them, and they are softening up. Since we still have some of the fruit left, we are now thinking about what else we can do with it. :mrgreen:
> 
> We ended up with 7" of snow! :shock: I think it's been about 7 years (may be more like 9) since we had this much. And it's still snowing off and on--though I know it will be gone in a couple of days--we are to warm up and get rain the next few days. I guess we'll have to go out and play in it while it's here...


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> if you go to this website and scroll down a little - look on the right side for quite a list of free ebooks from knitting daily. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/?et_cid=729143&et_rid=241317621&linkid=http%3a%2f%2fwww.knittingdaily.com%2f


Thanks, Sam, some cute patterns.
I hope PurpleFi sees this, theses a book on the Bioche knitting she's been learning to do.

I finished knitting my Bors the Bunny this afternoon, I wish he would now jump together, sometimes seems like these things(bears & bunnies) take as long to assemble as to knit.

Julie, I'm glad you got the washer hooked up, will make your life much easier.


----------



## iamsam

that is looking great - I love the intensity of the blue. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see the progress on my 'not twisted' Dapple cowl/hood.


----------



## iamsam

wish my beard looked as good as Brantley's. great picture of you - love the color and the cut. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Got home from getting haircut and.
> 
> This was waiting for me.


----------



## iamsam

hope we get a picture when it is finished. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> You enabler, you! I really like the one with the buttons!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Thank goodness that your washing machine is now working. It sounds like you definitely need a ramp rather than risk injury on steep steps. I hope you are able to get this done.


I spoke too soon about the washing machine- it is leaking!
I really hope we can negotiate a ramp- I have just spoken to Nasir- we are sorting out who will come and do the fence. Problem is partly one of his son having been delegated to look after me, and probably rightly he is putting University first. We will get there.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that is looking great - I love the intensity of the blue. --- sam


It is a very rich colour!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty.can't wait to see it finished.


Oh, yes, me, too. Very nice looking. Is this for you, Purl2diva?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Love seeing all the beautiful yarn. 

Ask4j, your cat is beautiful, bet you really enjoy him. My cat is quite vocal as well and I love it. She even tries to talk on the phone when someone calls.


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, hoping you get washing machine, ramp and fence sorted out.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I will be ridiculous with my purple streak at least for awhile....(and NO I am not offended by your comment...) I AM ridiculous in my own way....always have been to some extent....just think of it as being a bit quirky and having fun. I figure growing old can't be helped but growing up is optional....LOL. Lordy please don't ever let me grow UP completely! ROFL!


My quirkeness comes out in my socks. Even before I knitted my own I would be more likely to have bright colourful socks than anything else. And now- well who knows. Seriouselly thinking I need to wear 3/4 length trousers in the cool wearer just so I can show off my socks!


----------



## kehinkle

Hello all,

I've had an eventful week. Was great to spend the two and a half days with Betty and her DH. I can't thank them enough for their hospitality to Lila and me. Betty and I chatted about a variety of things and was even able to get some knitting done. Lila was a good houseguest as she did her business outside and only tried to chase a cat once. She did so want to go out in the back with the big dogs. Thank you, Betty, again for the wonderful time and for the corn muffins. Had one last night with Wendy's chili. 

After leaving Vicksburg on Friday afternoon, I got to I220 near Jackson amd the company called me. Pick up a load 175 miles south of me, near New Orleans, going to the Chicago area (891 miles). Pickup was at 9 p.m. est and deliver direct. Halfway there, they called and said it had been changed to 9 a.m.  So got a night's sleep, somewhat, and off I went. Got up to Marion, IL before the weather turned nasty. Snow, mostly, but a lot of it. Called them near Effingham to let them know I was stopping. Drove 65 miles in over two hours! Slept till 3:30, then on the road again. Still not great but doable. Then stopped just north of Champaign until daylight. Was still snowing but the road were passable. Cleared up more the further north I went. Chicago roads were wet but no ice or snow. Delivery went smooth and I went to the nearest truck stop. Dozed a bit, walked Lila and had lunch. Caught up on last week's and have knitted some on the socks. 

Happy birthday to those I missed. And happy anniversary to Gwen and her DH. 

Prayers were sent up to those who needed them. Enjoyed the pregnancy/deliver chat. All three of mine were c-sections and only the first one has any drama to it. 

Daralene, the yarn I am using is self striping. Picture on the label shows the pattern. I'll post both the label and the sock so far. The yarn is cascade heritage prints.

If I left anything or anyone out, please forgive me. Scanning most of it to catch up but did verbally comment on many things. 

Sam, great opening again. Glad Heidi decided on her new furniture. When will it be delivered?

This is long enough so take care,

Kathy


----------



## machriste

thewren said:


> make chocolate chip dought but use fruit instead. I love cookies made with candied fruit. --- sam --- too bad you don't have any hills close by that you could go sled riding - of course one needs a sled for that.


Oh there are lots of things you can sub for a sled. We used to break down a cardboard box and slide down the hill on that.


----------



## iamsam

maybe I should look a little closer next time. sorry. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> These are so cute Sam but both are crochet patterns and I am not that proficient at crochet yet.


----------



## purl2diva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, yes, me, too. Very nice looking. Is this for you, Purl2diva?


Yes. I try to make one thing for myself when we are in AZ. I usually choose bright colors but thought this would go with just about any color I choose to wear underneath.


----------



## iamsam

very funny - some people just don't have a clue. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> A doll club friend just sent this-- it is a good funny to maybe brighten your day. The one guy just has NO clue what is going on until the end.
> 
> http://safeshare.tv/w/sLtCVDmZnm


----------



## Grannypeg

Bonnie7591 said:


> The bags were from the Tent Sale mail order at Listowel, Ontario. The others I bought in a yarn shop in Edmonton. There is no "local" source here. Even Walmart is 55 miles away.


Well, Walmart here really has nothing to boast about in the yarn department. We have a small Michaels and not much to boast about there either.

Ottawa is 100 miles to the southeast of us and North Bay 132 miles to the Northwest of us and Toronto about 240 miles to the southwest of us. I don't think we have the population here to maintain a real good yarn shop.

The Tent sale is a really good place to get yarn, as is Mary Maxim, and a few others.


----------



## iamsam

maybe you should get a third opinion. it would be wonderful if this doctor could operate and you would be pain free. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Sam the weather here has been nuts. We went from 88 degrees then to 48. We had some rain ( which we need badly) Today it's Sunny and real windy. I do hope it doesn't get hot too soon or the Summer will be awfully hot. But we don't have to deal with Snow,Sleet and all the nasty weather that the poor East Coast has to endure.
> 
> Has anyone had problems with this site? If I try to look at the posting pages I get a message about warning me about all the popups and how I need to call an 888 number. It freezes up my computer where I have to restart my computer. It is driving me nuts. That is why I get on and off so quickly. I'm frozen off.
> 
> Well went to the Surgeon for a consultation. He told me Dr.'s don't like to speak badly about another but he told me the other Dr. didn't do me any favors. He said my back didn't heal. DH said but it was 3 years ago. This Dr, said he put in one device in wrong and another isn't used for fusions. I am so upset knowing I have to have another back surgery. He also said he never would have gone through my abdomen. He also said if any family member had this he would have them have another surgery to correct it plus fix the other problems I have going on. This is why I'm in so much pain all the time. Great just Great.
> That is what is going on here.
> I hope all are doing good and those who aren't sending healing prayers. I'm going to try to read the posting if I'm able.


----------



## Grannypeg

kehinkle said:


> Hello all,
> 
> After leaving Vicksburg on Friday afternoon, I got to I220 near Jackson amd the company called me. Pick up a load 175 miles south of me, near New Orleans, going to the Chicago area (891 miles). Pickup was at 9 p.m. est and deliver direct. Halfway there, they called and said it had been changed to 9 a.m.  So got a night's sleep, somewhat, and off I went. Got up to Marion, IL before the weather turned nasty. Snow, mostly, but a lot of it. Called them near Effingham to let them know I was stopping. Drove 65 miles in over two hours! Slept till 3:30, then on the road again. Still not great but doable. Then stopped just north of Champaign until daylight. Was still snowing but the road were passable. Cleared up more the further north I went. Chicago roads were wet but no ice or snow. Delivery went smooth and I went to the nearest truck stop. Dozed a bit, walked Lila and had lunch. Caught up on last week's and have knitted some on the socks.
> 
> Daralene, the yarn I am using is self striping. Picture on the label shows the pattern. I'll post both the label and the sock so far. The yarn is cascade heritage prints.
> 
> Lovely yarn and great start to the socks.


----------



## iamsam

great knitting and a great picture of greg. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone 5:45pm. Been busy the last few days. Work and knitting etc. Went for my MRI last night. Had to get the I.V. for the dye. To make a long story short I almost hyper ventilated until I got to take my pill. I will be calling the Dr's on Monday to make an appt regarding the results.
> I finished these up this week....2 newborn size and 2 3 month size.
> Brought this dishcloth to work on at the hospital.
> Greg waiting with me


----------



## iamsam

Sydney the dog --- sam



darowil said:


> In Austrailia where Nicho lives. I'm sure thats the Sydney you were talking about wasn't it? especially as it was addressed to Gwen.


----------



## iamsam

it is the separation of church and state. --- sam



darowil said:


> And if you get government funding they tell you can't use a relgious base. But if you don't provide a base on which to develop behaviour patterns what have you got? Without a religious base why do morals matter? Why should you worry about anyone else other than yourself if the only purpose to being here is to exist in this life?


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> yeah! I just got my washing machine connected- it had been cross threaded and to the hot water system, whereas this one heats it's own water- pointless using the hot water cylinder for that- so it now is on the cold water tap, and I have the first load rinsed and in the drier. The back steps are a bit precipitous they are large and difficult for me to negotiate, so I am avoiding doing so- may be the right spot to ask for the ramp?


So glad you have your washer connected. I think a ramp is a very good idea since you already have misgivings about the steps. No need to take a chance on having an accident.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> if you go to this website and scroll down a little - look on the right side for quite a list of free ebooks from knitting daily. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingdaily.com/?et_cid=729143&et_rid=241317621&linkid=http%3a%2f%2fwww.knittingdaily.com%2f


Thanks, Sam. Looks as if there's something for everyone!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've had an eventful week. Was great to spend the two and a half days with Betty and her DH. I can't thank them enough for their hospitality to Lila and me. Betty and I chatted about a variety of things and was even able to get some knitting done. Lila was a good houseguest as she did her business outside and only tried to chase a cat once. She did so want to go out in the back with the big dogs. Thank you, Betty, again for the wonderful time and for the corn muffins. Had one last night with Wendy's chili.
> 
> After leaving Vicksburg on Friday afternoon, I got to I220 near Jackson amd the company called me. Pick up a load 175 miles south of me, near New Orleans, going to the Chicago area (891 miles). Pickup was at 9 p.m. est and deliver direct. Halfway there, they called and said it had been changed to 9 a.m.  So got a night's sleep, somewhat, and off I went. Got up to Marion, IL before the weather turned nasty. Snow, mostly, but a lot of it. Called them near Effingham to let them know I was stopping. Drove 65 miles in over two hours! Slept till 3:30, then on the road again. Still not great but doable. Then stopped just north of Champaign until daylight. Was still snowing but the road were passable. Cleared up more the further north I went. Chicago roads were wet but no ice or snow. Delivery went smooth and I went to the nearest truck stop. Dozed a bit, walked Lila and had lunch. Caught up on last week's and have knitted some on the socks.
> 
> Happy birthday to those I missed. And happy anniversary to Gwen and her DH.
> 
> Prayers were sent up to those who needed them. Enjoyed the pregnancy/deliver chat. All three of mine were c-sections and only the first one has any drama to it.
> 
> Daralene, the yarn I am using is self striping. Picture on the label shows the pattern. I'll post both the label and the sock so far. The yarn is cascade heritage prints.
> 
> If I left anything or anyone out, please forgive me. Scanning most of it to catch up but did verbally comment on many things.
> 
> Sam, great opening again. Glad Heidi decided on her new furniture. When will it be delivered?
> 
> This is long enough so take care,
> 
> Kathy


I'm so glad you traveled safely. I keep you in my daily prayers for safe traveling! The socks are going to be lovely. I love self patterning yArn for socks. But I never match the pattern. I like the randomness of the mismatch!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

here is one to get you started bettyirene. --- sam

The best part is that this recipe is only 230 calories for a 12 oz serving. How lucky is that!

Shamrock Shake

Ingredients

2½ cups low-fat vanilla ice cream
½ cup fat free milk
¼ cup sugar
¼ tsp peppermint extract
¼ tsp green food coloring

Optional toppings: Whipped cream, sprinkles, chocolate mint, maraschino cherry

Instructions

Mix all ingredients in a blender until smooth in consistency.

Top with whipped cream and sprinkles, a chocolate mint, or a maraschino cherry.



bettyirene said:


> How about some Irish recipes for next week, for St. Patrick's day?


----------



## iamsam

well it sounds as though things are on the upswing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Up date on Alastair, I just spoke with him, back in the ward, he was busy working out ways he can do his gardening- like the compost needs turning, and obviously if plants are to survive our summer a lot have to be watered, he is going to bring these tasks in to his exercise regime- plus in my opinion they are good because of the satisfaction he gets from his gardening.


----------



## flyty1n

jknappva said:


> So glad you have your washer connected. I think a ramp is a very good idea since you already have misgivings about the steps. No need to take a chance on having an accident.
> Junek


julie, I am wondering if you have hand rails on each side of the steps to hang onto as well. Here a handrail on at least one side is a requirement for a house to be declared fit to be inhabited. I had to put one in by my steps when I purchased my home. I am hoping you can quickly find and repair the leak of your washer..could you need to undo it and place a bit more Teflon tape, if that is where the problem lies? Hoping for quick repairs and a fence for Ringo.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hoping you get washing machine, ramp and fence sorted out.


So do I, Joy!


----------



## gagesmom

Woo hoo finally got caught up. It is just past 7 pm and I had to work 9:30am to 6pm.

Loved all the pictures and I enjoy seeing everything that you are working on. 

Got to go for now. Need to get supper and make lunch for Gage tomorrow. I am working 9 to 5 tomorrow and quality to 6 on Wednesday.

Check in later


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> So glad you have your washer connected. I think a ramp is a very good idea since you already have misgivings about the steps. No need to take a chance on having an accident.
> Junek


except when I went back, it was leaking! I am being very cautious about those steps!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> well it sounds as though things are on the upswing. --- sam


I hope the improvement holds!


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> julie, I am wondering if you have hand rails on each side of the steps to hang onto as well. Here a handrail on at least one side is a requirement for a house to be declared fit to be inhabited. I had to put one in by my steps when I purchased my home. I am hoping you can quickly find and repair the leak of your washer..could you need to undo it and place a bit more Teflon tape, if that is where the problem lies? Hoping for quick repairs and a fence for Ringo.


The hand rail is one side only- they are possibly a bit wide for two to be much use, The leak appears to be from the bottom of the machine- not quite sure on that one- I need to shut Ringo up, before I can look again- I took a chance on doing a much needed load!


----------



## nittergma

I think I'm like Heidi. I drive myself crazy sometimes trying to decide on which thing to get even if it's a skein of yarn lol! It is hard to see a kid playing video games all the time. Our grandkids didn't play them for years and they've started now but their time is limited so they still like to play and use their imaginations, I love to see what they come up with.
We will have frozen pipes until Spring I'm afraid. we might need to replace pipes that are underground but the Spring thaw has to come first. It feels like camping out but definitely NOT as fun! We had this happen back in the 80s I think. Spring will come I know.
I've been working on beginning lace charts and I might be getting the hang of it, I hope. 
.
We have another dog. He looks like the white one in my avatar except he is black with a white tip on his tail and has white legs with black spots on them, I think they must be related they even act alike. They get along fine but not with our older dogs yet.
I'm going back to catch up.


----------



## iamsam

jonibee - good to see you - sorry you couldn't find last week's ktp - here is the site address. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-320719-1.html



jonibee said:


> Sam ..You outdid yourself this week..I missed your post last week for what ever reason I just couldn't find it. So I'm a happy camper this week. Thank you for the article of heart attacks in a woman because it does seem to be different than how a man experiences one. With this knowledge you may be saving someones life. These recipes are heaven to me..I love soups, breads and of course the desserts. I'm happy for Heidi in finding the replacement furniture..I feel like a member of the family hearing about the goings on in your life..thank you for sharing with us. Mean-while stay warm..


----------



## iamsam

imagine waking up to that every morning of your life. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You mean like this lady shopping in walmart :XD: :XD:
> Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## flyty1n

Lurker 2 said:


> The hand rail is one side only- they are possibly a bit wide for two to be much use, The leak appears to be from the bottom of the machine- not quite sure on that one- I need to shut Ringo up, before I can look again- I took a chance on doing a much needed load!


Perhaps you can, temporarily, simply put a basin under the leak area and continue to use the machine until you discover the actual leak area. Perhaps it is missing, or has a worn out, washer where the hose connects to the machine, or perhaps a new gasket is needed. Do you have a handyman in your church congregation who may take a look at it?


----------



## iamsam

will they deliver? --- sam



jknappva said:


> This coming Tuesday, we will have had snow on the ground for 2 weeks. That's extremely unusual for us. I hope it's gone by the time spring comes in. BUT they're talking about a wintry mix Thursday. Hope they're wrong this time...my meds are getting low and will need t be refilled the end of the week!
> I am no longer a fan of winter!😧
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

lovely yarn and sweater - will be anxious to see the finished product. love the color. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> I had neither cold nor snow nor ice to prevent me from yarn shopping last week, This what I am planning to make
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vitamin-d
> 
> and this is the yarn I bought. It is wool and rayon which gives it a lovely sheen but also makes it splitty.
> 
> I've gotten this far--a few more rows before I split off for sleeves and body.


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Perhaps you can, temporarily, simply put a basin under the leak area and continue to use the machine until you discover the actual leak area. Perhaps it is missing, or has a worn out, washer where the hose connects to the machine, or perhaps a new gasket is needed. Do you have a handyman in your church congregation who may take a look at it?


I am hoping to make contact tonight with the new congregation, at present everyone is out at work! I have a towel on the floor- as the machine is right to the floor.


----------



## iamsam

doesn't sound lazy to me - lazy would be someone else doing dishes and laundry and waiting on my so I didn't need to get up. --- sam



pacer said:


> Today is my lazy day. I went to sleep at 6:30 last night and woke up at 6 AM. I had a headache so opted to stay home from church so I am still in pajamas. I have knitted and I am making many origami boxes. I have done 2 loads of dishes and I am on my 4th load of laundry. More laundry and dishes to get done. Dishes are almost done but not the laundry. I am humored by you and Sam going to sleep at hours I am getting up.


----------



## iamsam

love the avatar. pretty askar - he seems to have made himself at home. I have yet to make yarn balls for mine - maybe I should. --- sam



Ask4j said:


> Hi Sam and everyone,
> 
> Thank you for the birthday greetings. I haven't been here for a while partly because I never see this listed in the daily email on Fridays?
> 
> I'm quite settled in my new home--second winter now, but still have things I need to finish. I now have a new kitty as well and he owns the place--at least the gas fireplace, his favorite spot.
> 
> Wow, Sam, you out did yourself with recipes this week--there are definitely several must-trys. You mention your daughter being indecisive--well it could be a "woman thing" but it sure doesn't describe me! When I see something I know instantly whether it is something I want or not--I just know. Like my new kitty, I found him at Petsmart (our local store has a connection with a special cat shelter). When the cage was opened and I picked him up it only took a few seconds and I knew we would get along just fine. First off he loved being held, he was friendly and had gotten up instantly when I came to his cage. It wasn't until I was taking him home that I discovered another "special" about him--he's vocal as well and speaks with quite a vocabulary not just a yawl but in actual symbols all meaning different things. Like in the morning, his main duty, is to get me up around 7:00--he uses short little sounds not too loud but continuous that sounds like a parrot chirping but it gets me up.
> 
> The shopping indecision thing is unique to an individual--my mother was one. She would go into a dress shop (back when they had dress shops) and would try on every dress in the place and then have the nerve to leave the fitting room stacked with clothes and say she had to "think about it" and on to another shop--drove me nuts.
> 
> I now have a special room in front of a fireplace and TV that is a designated relaxing area where all my knitting stuff is around me. Askar, my cat, has his own yarn balls which he plays with all the time but only when we are in the room and the fireplace is on.


----------



## iamsam

here is a little nostalgia for you. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone 5:45pm. Been busy the last few days. Work and knitting etc. Went for my MRI last night. Had to get the I.V. for the dye. To make a long story short I almost hyper ventilated until I got to take my pill. I will be calling the Dr's on Monday to make an appt regarding the results.
> I finished these up this week....2 newborn size and 2 3 month size.
> Brought this dishcloth to work on at the hospital.
> Greg waiting with me


Great looking guy. 
Love your little tops and the wash cloth colors. 
Don't forget to breathe.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great that you've got the washer worked out now. I only wash in cold water myself. Hope you can get a ramp put in.


Lurker 2 said:


> yeah! I just got my washing machine connected- it had been cross threaded and to the hot water system, whereas this one heats it's own water- pointless using the hot water cylinder for that- so it now is on the cold water tap, and I have the first load rinsed and in the drier. The back steps are a bit precipitous they are large and difficult for me to negotiate, so I am avoiding doing so- may be the right spot to ask for the ramp?


----------



## Gweniepooh

That me alright. Thank you....


thewren said:


> is that the new you in your avatar gwen - love the purple and it's a great haircut. --- sam


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> that is good news. now - will she turn around and do the same thing with another family? --- sam


Susan will be entering into negotiations with the local office of Job and Family Services before she takes on any other groups--this time to include a ''reasonable'' salary for her as well as funds for GEDs, transportation, office and storage spaces, etc. When those necessities come through, she will discuss when and how many more she will take through the process.

Job and Family did not anticipate that each participant's family would become directly involved in the project, as they chose to be involved. But then, neither did Susan. All told, Susan took on over 60 people by the time she acquired the second group of men.

We've celebrated birthday, graduations, Christmases, Thanksgivings, family picnics, Easters, weddings (Susan and Ben) and receptions, and many more--including church services and Sunday dinners.

In the meantime, one more participant and his wife are working to finish their GEDs. She will go into a nursing program at one level or another and he wants to enroll in college in some are of marketing/fund-raising. He seems to have a talent for it.

Ohio Joy

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well rats about the leak! Hope it can be fixed soon. You seem to have a positive attitude though and it will see you through getting all these little quirks worked out. Good for you Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke too soon about the washing machine- it is leaking!
> I really hope we can negotiate a ramp- I have just spoken to Nasir- we are sorting out who will come and do the fence. Problem is partly one of his son having been delegated to look after me, and probably rightly he is putting University first. We will get there.


----------



## NanaCaren

Oh my what a wonderful bunch of receipts. I am going to try the pear pie for sure. The gluten free biscuits &#128077; I will have to make another batch and get a photo before they have been eaten.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I LOVE the socks! My hat is off to you Kathy driving so much and in such questionable conditions. Prayers for your safety are lifted nightly.


kehinkle said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've had an eventful week. Was great to spend the two and a half days with Betty and her DH. I can't thank them enough for their hospitality to Lila and me. Betty and I chatted about a variety of things and was even able to get some knitting done. Lila was a good houseguest as she did her business outside and only tried to chase a cat once. She did so want to go out in the back with the big dogs. Thank you, Betty, again for the wonderful time and for the corn muffins. Had one last night with Wendy's chili.
> 
> After leaving Vicksburg on Friday afternoon, I got to I220 near Jackson amd the company called me. Pick up a load 175 miles south of me, near New Orleans, going to the Chicago area (891 miles). Pickup was at 9 p.m. est and deliver direct. Halfway there, they called and said it had been changed to 9 a.m.  So got a night's sleep, somewhat, and off I went. Got up to Marion, IL before the weather turned nasty. Snow, mostly, but a lot of it. Called them near Effingham to let them know I was stopping. Drove 65 miles in over two hours! Slept till 3:30, then on the road again. Still not great but doable. Then stopped just north of Champaign until daylight. Was still snowing but the road were passable. Cleared up more the further north I went. Chicago roads were wet but no ice or snow. Delivery went smooth and I went to the nearest truck stop. Dozed a bit, walked Lila and had lunch. Caught up on last week's and have knitted some on the socks.
> 
> Happy birthday to those I missed. And happy anniversary to Gwen and her DH.
> 
> Prayers were sent up to those who needed them. Enjoyed the pregnancy/deliver chat. All three of mine were c-sections and only the first one has any drama to it.
> 
> Daralene, the yarn I am using is self striping. Picture on the label shows the pattern. I'll post both the label and the sock so far. The yarn is cascade heritage prints.
> 
> If I left anything or anyone out, please forgive me. Scanning most of it to catch up but did verbally comment on many things.
> 
> Sam, great opening again. Glad Heidi decided on her new furniture. When will it be delivered?
> 
> This is long enough so take care,
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not a problem Sam....I REALLY need to work on learning to crochet better. Then I'll tackle them!


thewren said:


> maybe I should look a little closer next time. sorry. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna

machriste said:


> Oh there are lots of things you can sub for a sled. We used to break down a cardboard box and slide down the hill on that.


Of course, but now we are missing the snow! :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> here is a little nostalgia for you. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my that is so cute. I have shared with others.


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> it is the separation of church and state. --- sam


That is true, Sam; but since we are all allowed to make our own choices regarding church and when or whether we attend, citizens are allowed to make their own decisions. You cannot be required to agree with my church's teaching/practice just as I cannot be required to follow yours. I believe that such a practice supports a stronger support for church tenets and practices than if we were all required to attend the State-supported denomination, whether we wish to or not.

If we don't wish to participate in a particular denomination or practice, required participation doesn't make any more committment to the practice of that faith, does it?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Sam the weather here has been nuts. We went from 88 degrees then to 48. We had some rain ( which we need badly) Today it's Sunny and real windy. I do hope it doesn't get hot too soon or the Summer will be awfully hot. But we don't have to deal with Snow,Sleet and all the nasty weather that the poor East Coast has to endure.
> 
> Has anyone had problems with this site? If I try to look at the posting pages I get a message about warning me about all the popups and how I need to call an 888 number. It freezes up my computer where I have to restart my computer. It is driving me nuts. That is why I get on and off so quickly. I'm frozen off.
> 
> Well went to the Surgeon for a consultation. He told me Dr.'s don't like to speak badly about another but he told me the other Dr. didn't do me any favors. He said my back didn't heal. DH said but it was 3 years ago. This Dr, said he put in one device in wrong and another isn't used for fusions. I am so upset knowing I have to have another back surgery. He also said he never would have gone through my abdomen. He also said if any family member had this he would have them have another surgery to correct it plus fix the other problems I have going on. This is why I'm in so much pain all the time. Great just Great.
> That is what is going on here.
> I hope all are doing good and those who aren't sending healing prayers. I'm going to try to read the posting if I'm able.


It sure sounds like you have a decent surgeon looking at your situation this time and like he knows what he's doing. It's really sad that the first surgeon did such a halfa#*'d job, but I hope that this surgeon can take care of it and give you the relief that you so desperately need and deserve. 
Just breathe (all though that is probably hard and painful a lot of the time) and take it one day at a time. HUGs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

flyty1n said:


> Just wondering if perhaps you are having a low thyroid problem as hair loss is one of its cardinal signs. I expect you already have had your T3-T4 levels checked, but if not, perhaps you may want to have your doctor check these. I tried doing the dye job just once and got a raw red broken out scalp as a result. Never again for me, though other people get a nice result. My hair, also, is much whiter in front, darker in back but I quickly got used to it. I think grey is in the genes, as my father was completely gray at 30 as was his father. However, he never went bald and had curly hair until he died. My hair was always straight but now is getting curly..think my hair follicles are shrinking and twisting resulting in the curls. Speaking of hair, my father firmly believed that it was very important to get your hair cut only when the moon was gaining..he also planted his crops and we planted our gardens by moon cycles. I don't know if that was part of his secret to his hair, but it worked for him.


I learned about this in Germany. Some people do everything by how the moon is. Even going to the dentist, etc. I did buy a chart but haven't followed it. Don't even know if I could find it now, but so interesting. Harvesting plants according to the moon also.


----------



## jheiens

jheiens said:


> That is true, Sam; but since we are all allowed to make our own choices regarding church and when or whether we attend, citizens are allowed to make their own decisions. You cannot be required to agree with my church's teaching/practice just as I cannot be required to follow yours. I believe that such a practice supports a stronger support for church tenets and practices than if we were all required to attend the State-supported denomination, whether we wish to or not.
> 
> If we don't wish to participate in a particular denomination or practice, required participation doesn't make any more committment to the practice of that faith, does it?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sorry double post.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, that link brought back so many memories.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Purl2diva, I love that sweater. :thumbup:

Lovely yarn you chose too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> I learned about this in Germany. Some people do everything by how the moon is. Even going to the dentist, etc. I did buy a chart but haven't followed it. Don't even know if I could find it now, but so interesting. Harvesting plants according to the moon also.


Gardens do grow so much better when you follow the moon cycles. Root vegetables grow bigger and better when planted when there is no moon. Above ground veggies plant by the light of the moon to get to best crops. I have always planted my seeds and gardens this way.


----------



## pacer

jheiens said:


> Susan will be entering into negotiations with the local office of Job and Family Services before she takes on any other groups--this time to include a ''reasonable'' salary for her as well as funds for GEDs, transportation, office and storage spaces, etc. When those necessities come through, she will discuss when and how many more she will take through the process.
> 
> Job and Family did not anticipate that each participant's family would become directly involved in the project, as they chose to be involved. But then, neither did Susan. All told, Susan took on over 60 people by the time she acquired the second group of men.
> 
> We've celebrated birthday, graduations, Christmases, Thanksgivings, family picnics, Easters, weddings (Susan and Ben) and receptions, and many more--including church services and Sunday dinners.
> 
> In the meantime, one more participant and his wife are working to finish their GEDs. She will go into a nursing program at one level or another and he wants to enroll in college in some are of marketing/fund-raising. He seems to have a talent for it.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Ohio Joy


She has done a fantastic job. I hope all goes well with negotiating for her next assignment. The entire family has embraced this compassion of hers and the people she has worked with have learned a different level of family commitment from your family. The sacrifices and the blessings happen to the entire family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> I think I'm like Heidi. I drive myself crazy sometimes trying to decide on which thing to get even if it's a skein of yarn lol! It is hard to see a kid playing video games all the time. Our grandkids didn't play them for years and they've started now but their time is limited so they still like to play and use their imaginations, I love to see what they come up with.
> We will have frozen pipes until Spring I'm afraid. we might need to replace pipes that are underground but the Spring thaw has to come first. It feels like camping out but definitely NOT as fun! We had this happen back in the 80s I think. Spring will come I know.
> I've been working on beginning lace charts and I might be getting the hang of it, I hope.
> .
> We have another dog. He looks like the white one in my avatar except he is black with a white tip on his tail and has white legs with black spots on them, I think they must be related they even act alike. They get along fine but not with our older dogs yet.
> I'm going back to catch up.


Oh No for the frozen pipes. What a lot of expense and effort to have to replace them. Are you without water? Congratulations on the new dog.


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> What kind and colors did you order??


Rayon metallic in turquoise. It's 550 yds., so perhaps will have enough left to do something else since it is just for the feathers. Got one without the metallic in purples.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Gardens do grow so much better when you follow the moon cycles. Root vegetables grow bigger and better when planted when there is no moon. Above ground veggies plant by the light of the moon to get to best crops. I have always planted my seeds and gardens this way.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So it works. I know if you harvest flowers or leaves it should be when the moisture is in the leaf and when you harvest the root it is the opposite, but now I've forgotten the times. Think the flower is daytime and the root is night time.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see the progress on my 'not twisted' Dapple cowl/hood.


It is coming along beautifully 👍👍 you are doing a fantastic job.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Melody, So sorry to hear about your reaction to the MRI. Keep us posted on how you are and the results.

Julie, Sure hope you can get that ramp. Would be much safer for you. Hope that leak gets fixed. So many things all at once to be done. Hang in there Julie.

Kathy, That's a lovely pattern that the yarn is working up into. So nice when the label shows how it will work up.

OH Joy, That is quite a load she had with that many people. I do so hope she gets a salary.

DH has called 3 times. Makes me feel good. It is really snowing hard in Manhattan. The Memorial service was very nice. Their hotel is near Lincoln Center and Central Park. He said there are lots of places for eating around there so he's gone out for a bite and then will call again. I'm watching Johnny Guitar and giving my hands a break from knitting and have done no housework, except for a load of dishes and fixing food. Still in my nightgown. Lovely day.

I'm off for the night now. Not quite ready for sleep but my back is tires from sitting here. Night all.


----------



## jheiens

Thank you, Pacer.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So it works. I know if you harvest flowers or leaves it should be when the moisture is in the leaf and when you harvest the root it is the opposite, but now I've forgotten the times. Think the flower is daytime and the root is night time.


I harvest my herb leaves as soon as the dew has dried in the early morning. Roots should never be harvested the same day it rains. In the evening as long as the moon is not in the sky. They tend to last longer this way.


----------



## gagesmom

After 9 pm and I am hitting the hay. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## nittergma

We have to haul water from the barn to flush toilets and have to buy drinking and cooking water. showers have to be taken elsewhere and laundromat for clothes, an expense in itself.


Cashmeregma said:


> Oh No for the frozen pipes. What a lot of expense and effort to have to replace them. Are you without water? Congratulations on the new dog.


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, love Sammie days when they are cause I want them, not illness. Feel so luxurious.
Kansas, when did you get new dog? What did you name him? How ma y dogs do you have?


----------



## purl2diva

Cashmeregma said:


> Rayon metallic in turquoise. It's 550 yds., so perhaps will have enough left to do something else since it is just for the feathers. Got one without the metallic in purples.


That should be beautiful. When I go to a yarn store, I am always drawn to turquoise or red.

The LYS I went to had Blue Heron yarn. I'll have to check it out next time I go.


----------



## NanaCaren

Strawberry4u said:


> flyty1n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for you kind words. It was the surgeon that let me know everything that was wrong with my back and he will fix it. I hope so. I would like to visit my sister and brother in St. Louis. This summer. I didn't go last year.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister had her back messed up by a surgen, it can't be fixed she us pain all the time. The surge s should be responsible for paying to fix what canbe fixed.
> I do hope you will be pain free once things are out right for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, love Sammie days when they are cause I want them, not illness. Feel so luxurious.
> Kansas, when did you get new dog? What did you name him? How ma y dogs do you have?


Don't have a dog anymore-- decided that when I pass that no one would want the dog (would take the cats) and they cost a lot if I go somewhere for a few days. I just enjoy dogs of other people. I do miss mine. He was quite old and had serious health issues (fell over into me several times, almost knocking me down, and we felt he was in constant pain.)


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> I have just spent 1and 1/2 hours trying to figure out why the repeats on a hat were not adding up before I remembered 💡I had cast on for the next size up . I should have finished it by now
> Sonja


 :thumbdown: Been there done that, a couple times.


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for your gracious words for Susan and Ben and the goslings.
> 
> I've said to her many times over the 19 months it took from start to finish that I wished that I could have given more actual help to her. I have skills and experience that could perhaps have helped to move things along more quickly. She always responded that I cared for Tim which freed her up to help all the others who didn't have me to count on. So we all accepted the circumstances for what they were and pushed forward.
> 
> Many times it was hard for Tim. And he missed her terribly; but I have been so much a part of his life for most of it that he managed to carry on with his part of family life.
> 
> As for the finished house, it was intended for one of the goslings who even contributed cash toward the materials needed to move it forward. Unfortunately, he has not even applied for unemployment in the nearly 2 1/2 months since he lost his job. This is the gosling that I tutored for his GED (secondary education equivalency exam) over a year ago.
> 
> Wisely, Susan set up a housing committee when she established the non-profit business. Now anyone interested must apply to that group and they will make the decisions. My eldest DGS is also interested and will need to pursue the same process as anyone else. It is not up to Aunt Susan to decide. Wise woman!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Very wise woman for sure.

You helped quite a bit, and I can completely understand Susan saying that helping with Tim was big thing, especially as there is no one she would trust him with as she does you and her dad. :thumbup: I'm sure that knowing you had him covered when needed gave her unmeasurable relief.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Got home from getting haircut and.
> 
> This was waiting for me.


 :XD: I'm awfully glad that Sydney didn't decide to climb up there to join the crowd.

Love the hair! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Great that you've got the washer worked out now. I only wash in cold water myself. Hope you can get a ramp put in.


Ah you've not read to the point where I have discovered a leak!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Well rats about the leak! Hope it can be fixed soon. You seem to have a positive attitude though and it will see you through getting all these little quirks worked out. Good for you Julie!


It is, isn't it!? I have towels mopping it up at the moment. Trying to keep hopeful!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It is coming along beautifully 👍👍 you are doing a fantastic job.


Thanks Caren!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Melody, So sorry to hear about your reaction to the MRI. Keep us posted on how you are and the results.
> 
> Julie, Sure hope you can get that ramp. Would be much safer for you. Hope that leak gets fixed. So many things all at once to be done. Hang in there Julie.
> 
> Kathy, That's a lovely pattern that the yarn is working up into. So nice when the label shows how it will work up.
> 
> OH Joy, That is quite a load she had with that many people. I do so hope she gets a salary.
> 
> DH has called 3 times. Makes me feel good. It is really snowing hard in Manhattan. The Memorial service was very nice. Their hotel is near Lincoln Center and Central Park. He said there are lots of places for eating around there so he's gone out for a bite and then will call again. I'm watching Johnny Guitar and giving my hands a break from knitting and have done no housework, except for a load of dishes and fixing food. Still in my nightgown. Lovely day.
> 
> I'm off for the night now. Not quite ready for sleep but my back is tires from sitting here. Night all.


If Alastair can do , confronting what he does, I can be strong too!

Good for DH- nice to be needed!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might like to see the progress on my 'not twisted' Dapple cowl/hood.


Julie, that's gorgeous!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, that's gorgeous!


Thanks, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah you've not read to the point where I have discovered a leak!


Oh yuck!!! I hope that it's an easy fix, and an inexpensive one.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathy, lovely socks. I'm glad you travelled safely, you are another who will be so glad when spring comes.
Julie, good to hear Alistair seems to be improving. I surechope you get all the house problems fixed soon. It will be nice to have things settled & you can have a less stressful time.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yuck!!! I hope that it's an easy fix, and an inexpensive one.


At this stage, who knows!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, lovely socks. I'm glad you travelled safely, you are another who will be so glad when spring comes.
> Julie, good to hear Alistair seems to be improving. I surechope you get all the house problems fixed soon. It will be nice to have things settled & you can have a less stressful time.


Having a functioning washing machine is very high priority!
I have yet to find out if he has been discharged.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> She has done a fantastic job. I hope all goes well with negotiating for her next assignment. The entire family has embraced this compassion of hers and the people she has worked with have learned a different level of family commitment from your family. The sacrifices and the blessings happen to the entire family.


Well said. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> At this stage, who knows!!!!


Fingers and toes crossed that is not major in either way.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've had an eventful week. Was great to spend the two and a half days with Betty and her DH. I can't thank them enough for their hospitality to Lila and me. Betty and I chatted about a variety of things and was even able to get some knitting done. Lila was a good houseguest as she did her business outside and only tried to chase a cat once. She did so want to go out in the back with the big dogs. Thank you, Betty, again for the wonderful time and for the corn muffins. Had one last night with Wendy's chili.
> 
> After leaving Vicksburg on Friday afternoon, I got to I220 near Jackson amd the company called me. Pick up a load 175 miles south of me, near New Orleans, going to the Chicago area (891 miles). Pickup was at 9 p.m. est and deliver direct. Halfway there, they called and said it had been changed to 9 a.m.  So got a night's sleep, somewhat, and off I went. Got up to Marion, IL before the weather turned nasty. Snow, mostly, but a lot of it. Called them near Effingham to let them know I was stopping. Drove 65 miles in over two hours! Slept till 3:30, then on the road again. Still not great but doable. Then stopped just north of Champaign until daylight. Was still snowing but the road were passable. Cleared up more the further north I went. Chicago roads were wet but no ice or snow. Delivery went smooth and I went to the nearest truck stop. Dozed a bit, walked Lila and had lunch. Caught up on last week's and have knitted some on the socks.
> 
> Happy birthday to those I missed. And happy anniversary to Gwen and her DH.
> 
> Prayers were sent up to those who needed them. Enjoyed the pregnancy/deliver chat. All three of mine were c-sections and only the first one has any drama to it.
> 
> Daralene, the yarn I am using is self striping. Picture on the label shows the pattern. I'll post both the label and the sock so far. The yarn is cascade heritage prints.
> 
> If I left anything or anyone out, please forgive me. Scanning most of it to catch up but did verbally comment on many things.
> 
> Sam, great opening again. Glad Heidi decided on her new furniture. When will it be delivered?
> 
> This is long enough so take care,
> 
> Kathy


Great that you had a wonderful visit with Betty and her DH. 
Stay safe out there, it sure can get crazy, David complains more about the other drivers than the weather. 
Love the socks, the color is great.


----------



## Poledra65

Ask4j said:


> Hi Sam and everyone,
> 
> Thank you for the birthday greetings. I haven't been here for a while partly because I never see this listed in the daily email on Fridays?
> 
> I'm quite settled in my new home--second winter now, but still have things I need to finish. I now have a new kitty as well and he owns the place--at least the gas fireplace, his favorite spot.
> 
> Wow, Sam, you out did yourself with recipes this week--there are definitely several must-trys. You mention your daughter being indecisive--well it could be a "woman thing" but it sure doesn't describe me! When I see something I know instantly whether it is something I want or not--I just know. Like my new kitty, I found him at Petsmart (our local store has a connection with a special cat shelter). When the cage was opened and I picked him up it only took a few seconds and I knew we would get along just fine. First off he loved being held, he was friendly and had gotten up instantly when I came to his cage. It wasn't until I was taking him home that I discovered another "special" about him--he's vocal as well and speaks with quite a vocabulary not just a yawl but in actual symbols all meaning different things. Like in the morning, his main duty, is to get me up around 7:00--he uses short little sounds not too loud but continuous that sounds like a parrot chirping but it gets me up.
> 
> The shopping indecision thing is unique to an individual--my mother was one. She would go into a dress shop (back when they had dress shops) and would try on every dress in the place and then have the nerve to leave the fitting room stacked with clothes and say she had to "think about it" and on to another shop--drove me nuts.
> 
> I now have a special room in front of a fireplace and TV that is a designated relaxing area where all my knitting stuff is around me. Askar, my cat, has his own yarn balls which he plays with all the time but only when we are in the room and the fireplace is on.


Glad you are all settled, that is a lovely kitty.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Well my honey is on a bus now for 4 1/2 hours on his way to NYC with the rest of the band and colleagues. I'm on my own. Of course I will miss him but it will be so worthwhile, combining a concert on Monday with a Memorial concert today for the dearest man. I always got the warmest Bear Hugs from him. He is younger than DH and I and we are now finding that many younger than us have passed on. The world is a sadder place without him. "Downbeat Magazine has cited his ensembles as the finest in the United States and Canada nine times." He taught at Lawrence Univ. Appleton, Wisconsin. I'm listening to one of his arrangements now, an hommage to an Argentinian musician. Just lovely.
> 
> Good news.....Mom's heart rate is now up to 65 and li'l Sis said that she could hear she was better in her voice. I hadn't called mom again as just talking was so hard for her but might check in today. When you have 6 children, that can be a lot of phone calls when you don't feel well.
> 
> Thank you to every one of you for your prayers. I KNOW it made the difference.


Great news on your mom, I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Poledra65

purl2diva said:


> I had neither cold nor snow nor ice to prevent me from yarn shopping last week, This what I am planning to make
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vitamin-d
> 
> and this is the yarn I bought. It is wool and rayon which gives it a lovely sheen but also makes it splitty.
> 
> I've gotten this far--a few more rows before I split off for sleeves and body.


That's so pretty, it will be wonderful to see when done. I love the color too.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, good to hear your mom is doing better, such a worry when you aren't close by.
> Betty, you wanted to see my yarn. The 2 bags are the sock yarn I ordered $10/bag, that should keep me in socks for a while.
> From the yarn store- The purple, I want to make a hat & the variegated, I just loved the colors but don't have a particular plan for


Oh yum! Those are so pretty.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Today is my lazy day. I went to sleep at 6:30 last night and woke up at 6 AM. I had a headache so opted to stay home from church so I am still in pajamas. I have knitted and I am making many origami boxes. I have done 2 loads of dishes and I am on my 4th load of laundry. More laundry and dishes to get done. Dishes are almost done but not the laundry. I am humored by you and Sam going to sleep at hours I am getting up.


Your lazy days put the busy days of some completely to shame. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> You mean like this lady shopping in walmart :XD: :XD:
> Sorry I couldn't resist


 :shock: :shock: 
Oh my eyes, I'm now scarred for life. :XD: 
It is amazing what some people will go out in public in, do they not have mirrors or family or friends that love them enough to say "hey, what the HE#* are you doing, going out like that?"


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley actually likes it! I asked him before I had it re-done if he had like it and he said he did. I figure that even if I'm old in years my spirit isn't and just go for it! Sometimes get funny looks but more times get nice compliments. I figure as long as I like it what does it matter.....


My philosophy is that it's just hair and as it seems to (for most of us) grow back, just have fun with it. lol After all, there are so many more things to have to stress out about, hair and nails should be fun.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> I want a new sofa so much! DH said the other day we should just get this one re-upholstered.....I don't think he has a clue as to what that would cost since it is leather. Anyway....I'm looking.


Ooh, I think it would be cheaper to buy a whole new set than re-upholster a leather couch, wouldn't it? I hope you find something you love at a price you like. And we'll all chant "Sydney will NOT eat the couch" when you get the new one. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Fingers and toes crossed that is not major in either way.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

wish ours would leave as quickly. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Of course, but now we are missing the snow! :shock:


----------



## iamsam

I was commenting on the subject of susan not getting a salary during this time because what she used was faith based. I wasn't debating one religion against another - just stating that the non salary shows the division between church and state. you don't get money from the state when you are using faith based products. I think I should not have brought this up at all. ---- sam



jheiens said:


> That is true, Sam; but since we are all allowed to make our own choices regarding church and when or whether we attend, citizens are allowed to make their own decisions. You cannot be required to agree with my church's teaching/practice just as I cannot be required to follow yours. I believe that such a practice supports a stronger support for church tenets and practices than if we were all required to attend the State-supported denomination, whether we wish to or not.
> 
> If we don't wish to participate in a particular denomination or practice, required participation doesn't make any more committment to the practice of that faith, does it?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

the days are definitely gone when it was a dime to wash and a dime to dry. --- sam



nittergma said:


> We have to haul water from the barn to flush toilets and have to buy drinking and cooking water. showers have to be taken elsewhere and laundromat for clothes, an expense in itself.


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....but hopefully I will be someday! Maybe I'll be like a peacock then....hehehehehe


What, change sex?? :XD: :shock: 
(Peahens are just brown, no fancy tail)


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke too soon about the washing machine- it is leaking!
> I really hope we can negotiate a ramp- I have just spoken to Nasir- we are sorting out who will come and do the fence. Problem is partly one of his son having been delegated to look after me, and probably rightly he is putting University first. We will get there.


Oh no! I was just feeling pleased for you getting the washing machine up and running, then read on to see its not. Hope there isn't too big a flood to cope with and that someone can fix it pronto. :thumbdown:


----------



## Swedenme

nittergma said:


> We have to haul water from the barn to flush toilets and have to buy drinking and cooking water. showers have to be taken elsewhere and laundromat for clothes, an expense in itself.


This must be a nightmare , and all the extra expense before you even get to paying for the pipes to be repaired . Is there an end in sight or are you still knee deep in snow ? 
Sonja


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> imagine waking up to that every morning of your life. --- sam


Maybe not......!


----------



## Normaedern

Kehinkle your journey sounds epic. The socks are so neat and very pretty.


----------



## Normaedern

Julie, I am glad you have a washing machine at last. Washing by hand is so time cosuming :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

I have just got to the leak, Julie :-(


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm praying too that it will be fine. I know you'll keep communications channels open and she knows you're there if she needs you, but that she has to ask (not assume). I'm hoping that she finds the gratitude attitude -- that will help her quite a bit in the maturation process.


Thanks Rookie. I like that term "gratitude attitude", I havent heard it before. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Oh no! I was just feeling pleased for you getting the washing machine up and running, then read on to see its not. Hope there isn't too big a flood to cope with and that someone can fix it pronto. :thumbdown:


I am not having much luck getting hold of anyone to help- fortunately it was not a huge flood, though- just enough to make it unwise to persevere without a repair man!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> I have just got to the leak, Julie :-(


Oh well- I seem to be handling adversity without tears!!!!- Nextdoor drove their car off the concrete at my front door this morning, with an awful grawnching of the underbelly of the car, could not think what was going on at first- this is where I had been hoping to plant the lemon tree, and had wondered about the ramp- good thing I had not acted quickly!


----------



## Normaedern

nittergma said:


> We have to haul water from the barn to flush toilets and have to buy drinking and cooking water. showers have to be taken elsewhere and laundromat for clothes, an expense in itself.


What a hassle and costly :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern

The no tears policy is great, Julie. Hugs and a big clap for you :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> The no tears policy is great, Julie. Hugs and a big clap for you :thumbup:


Thanks for your support, Norma!


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Glad they got that sorted out quickly for your DD! That must have been very scary.


Uh huh and now I may as well add the update. Soooo, Sat night 4am actually DD calls me to tell me she hasnt felt good most of the day and was now vomitting, shivers, weak, aching, headache, tingle fingers, face feels funny. FAR OUT! NOT on a Sat night pleeeease. Our emergency department is on good days more than 4 hour wait, so you just imagine what sat nights are like in there. Anyway..... no she didnt want me to pick her up to come to me  didnt want to do the waiting thing at hospital, soooo "what do you want me to do??" "just fix it " she says. :shock: So of course I was not impressed at this (i dont always have my magic wand)
Ok...... I guess you will just have to ride it out... probably a bug. Let me know. She fell asleep around 6, calls me at 10.30am (I had stayed up coz was worried and on alert, as we do) ... I am worse, dont feel good at all.... want to go to hospital. Okaaaay... Do you want me to take you to private hospital(which is where the infusion was done) yep. Righteo then... and off we go. Seen in 10 mins, very nice doctor.... definately all symptoms are more reaction to the iron infusion. :shock: "Of course they are" says me. :roll:

Soooo, no fix it for this... have to ride it out but we can treat the symptoms. Drip of fluid in, nausea med by iv, tramadol for pain, anti something for burning from vomiting. They called the specialist who agreed she needed to be kept in for 24 hours to get past the worst.... sooooo she was discharged about 4pm today. Feeling a little bit better. This will take at least 3 days up to 7 days. UGH!! 
Anyway, yesterday I call the OTHER grandmother to please can you keep Serena overnight and drop to me in morning before work. Yep all good. (I thought I may as well USE her as there is a lot of that going on anyway) I was SO tired and had stayed at hospital till after 8pm.
So the end result so far.......... is I had a nice time with Serena today, the friend who DD is staying with visited with her until home time and they came and picked up baby and off they went.

Stay tuned for any future dramas from me (not I hope) LOL :roll: :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

PS... I couldnt take her to the private hospital emergency during Sat night coz THEY close at 10pm. How stupid is that??


----------



## sugarsugar

PPS... I am only on page 15 so no clue as to what is happening on here :thumbdown: 

Some information.... I live in a city of 280,000 people. We have ONE public hospital. 2 private hospitals. Of which one of those has an emergency department. AND it is only open part time. Good grief!!!


----------



## sugarsugar

tami_ohio said:


> Strawberry, do you have Malwarebytes installed on your computer? And are you running a good anti-virus program? If so, you need to run them both. If not, you need to install them, and then run them. Malwarebytes is a free program to remove malware from your computer. And both programs need to be updated often. That should take care of the computer issues.
> 
> I am so sorry that you had bad news at the specialist. But I am glad that you got the information that you did. Even tho you will have to have surgery all over again, at least this way, you should be much better afterwards. You are in my prayers.


Ditto fro me too please.... take care Strawberry.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> You mean like this lady shopping in walmart :XD: :XD:
> Sorry I couldn't resist


Stunning I must say. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, good to hear your mom is doing better, such a worry when you aren't close by.
> Betty, you wanted to see my yarn. The 2 bags are the sock yarn I ordered $10/bag, that should keep me in socks for a while.
> From the yarn store- The purple, I want to make a hat & the variegated, I just loved the colors but don't have a particular plan for


Some nice yarn there- plenty of lovley socks- and at that piece if you ignore the time spent knitting not mcuh more expensive than normal shop bought socks. And much nicer.
A beheaded me has appeared on the Feats in Socks Facebook page.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Uh huh and now I may as well add the update. Soooo, Sat night 4am actually DD calls me to tell me she hasnt felt good most of the day and was now vomitting, shivers, weak, aching, headache, tingle fingers, face feels funny. FAR OUT! NOT on a Sat night pleeeease. Our emergency department is on good days more than 4 hour wait, so you just imagine what sat nights are like in there. Anyway..... no she didnt want me to pick her up to come to me  didnt want to do the waiting thing at hospital, soooo "what do you want me to do??" "just fix it " she says. :shock: So of course I was not impressed at this (i dont always have my magic wand)
> Ok...... I guess you will just have to ride it out... probably a bug. Let me know. She fell asleep around 6, calls me at 10.30am (I had stayed up coz was worried and on alert, as we do) ... I am worse, dont feel good at all.... want to go to hospital. Okaaaay... Do you want me to take you to private hospital(which is where the infusion was done) yep. Righteo then... and off we go. Seen in 10 mins, very nice doctor.... definately all symptoms are more reaction to the iron infusion. :shock: "Of course they are" says me. :roll:
> 
> Soooo, no fix it for this... have to ride it out but we can treat the symptoms. Drip of fluid in, nausea med by iv, tramadol for pain, anti something for burning from vomiting. They called the specialist who agreed she needed to be kept in for 24 hours to get past the worst.... sooooo she was discharged about 4pm today. Feeling a little bit better. This will take at least 3 days up to 7 days. UGH!!
> Anyway, yesterday I call the OTHER grandmother to please can you keep Serena overnight and drop to me in morning before work. Yep all good. (I thought I may as well USE her as there is a lot of that going on anyway) I was SO tired and had stayed at hospital till after 8pm.
> So the end result so far.......... is I had a nice time with Serena today, the friend who DD is staying with visited with her until home time and they came and picked up baby and off they went.
> 
> Stay tuned for any future dramas from me (not I hope) LOL :roll: :roll:


Will be waiting for developments WITH baited breath. What a time Cathy!


----------



## darowil

Ask4j said:


> Hi Sam and everyone,
> 
> Thank you for the birthday greetings. I haven't been here for a while partly because I never see this listed in the daily email on Fridays?
> 
> I'm quite settled in my new home--second winter now, but still have things I need to finish. I now have a new kitty as well and he owns the place--at least the gas fireplace, his favorite spot.
> 
> Wow, Sam, you out did yourself with recipes this week--there are definitely several must-trys. You mention your daughter being indecisive--well it could be a "woman thing" but it sure doesn't describe me! When I see something I know instantly whether it is something I want or not--I just know. Like my new kitty, I found him at Petsmart (our local store has a connection with a special cat shelter). When the cage was opened and I picked him up it only took a few seconds and I knew we would get along just fine. First off he loved being held, he was friendly and had gotten up instantly when I came to his cage. It wasn't until I was taking him home that I discovered another "special" about him--he's vocal as well and speaks with quite a vocabulary not just a yawl but in actual symbols all meaning different things. Like in the morning, his main duty, is to get me up around 7:00--he uses short little sounds not too loud but continuous that sounds like a parrot chirping but it gets me up.
> 
> The shopping indecision thing is unique to an individual--my mother was one. She would go into a dress shop (back when they had dress shops) and would try on every dress in the place and then have the nerve to leave the fitting room stacked with clothes and say she had to "think about it" and on to another shop--drove me nuts.
> 
> I now have a special room in front of a fireplace and TV that is a designated relaxing area where all my knitting stuff is around me. Askar, my cat, has his own yarn balls which he plays with all the time but only when we are in the room and the fireplace is on.


Good to see you back again. A nice comfy space sounds good. It takes a while to settle into a place doesn't it?


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> yeah! I just got my washing machine connected- it had been cross threaded and to the hot water system, whereas this one heats it's own water- pointless using the hot water cylinder for that- so it now is on the cold water tap, and I have the first load rinsed and in the drier. The back steps are a bit precipitous they are large and difficult for me to negotiate, so I am avoiding doing so- may be the right spot to ask for the ramp?


I'm so glad you are no longer needing to do all your washing by hand. ANd what a waste using hot water would have been. Sounds a good not to use the back steps- especially as you would so often have washing and such like when you use them.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I'm so glad you are no longer needing to do all your washing by hand. ANd what a waste using hot water would have been. Sounds a good not to use the back steps- especially as you would so often have washing and such like when you use them.


Unfortunately there is a codicil to this tale!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very rich colour!


It is beautiful indeed.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately there is a codicil to this tale!


Yes I just read that it is leaking. Can you turn it off when you are not washing?


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> doesn't sound lazy to me - lazy would be someone else doing dishes and laundry and waiting on my so I didn't need to get up. --- sam


Yes she did more on her lazy day than I do in a normal day! I'd get up at some point as I would want to knit and either read of get on the computer! Actually I'm not comfortable in bed for all day and all night.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> it is the separation of church and state. --- sam


The problem is some of the most effective programs I have come across are run by churches. This is partly because they are addressing the issues from a holistic approach. Whether we like it or not there is a spirtual dimension to us and to deal with major issues like the goslings have this must be addressed as well. But secular programs very carefully avoid this. 
It was a problem I saw develop in nursing. We were always taught that the spirtual dimension was a valid and essential part of the care for a person- but more and more it became a no-no to atempt to address this issue (whatever the spirtual background of the patient and their family may have been).
While I don't have a problem with telling people that it is a Christian program and Christianity will be talked about they should not be forcing people to believe. And they should not be forcing people to join their program. But why should a successful program not be able to continue simply because it is based on Christianity? The decision to join and how to respond needs to be up to the individual- who needs to know ahead of time that it is a Christian program. With the freedom they had to leave if they want to.
How many people in a secular job would put themselves out like this family for the goslings and their families? They have gone well beyond what was expected of them but seen real rewards for it.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Will be waiting for developments WITH baited breath. What a time Cathy!


As I will too!


----------



## darowil

nittergma said:


> We have to haul water from the barn to flush toilets and have to buy drinking and cooking water. showers have to be taken elsewhere and laundromat for clothes, an expense in itself.


Looks like I missed a post-I gather you have no water at all from frozen pipes. HAve they burst or just no water flowing as it is frozen?
Sounds terrible though.
Onthewingsofadove had the same problem a couple of weeks ago. Wonder if that cleared up with no great expense?


----------



## Gweniepooh

NO!!!!! Was just thinking of the males brilliant plumage! You are so quick and funny!


TNS said:


> What, change sex?? :XD: :shock:
> (Peahens are just brown, no fancy tail)


----------



## jheiens

Poledra65 said:


> Very wise woman for sure.
> 
> You helped quite a bit, and I can completely understand Susan saying that helping with Tim was big thing, especially as there is no one she would trust him with as she does you and her dad. :thumbup: I'm sure that knowing you had him covered when needed gave her unmeasurable relief.


That is what she says, Kaye.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> PS... I couldnt take her to the private hospital emergency during Sat night coz THEY close at 10pm. How stupid is that??


Most of our private hospital emergencies do the same.

Drama after drama with DD isn't here. And not all her fault either. I hope the friend she is with will be prepared to help her while she is still ill- and help with Serena.
Is she crawling yet? How is she on her legs? 1 year old next month


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my goodness Cathy. I am so sorry she is having such a reaction and even more sorry she is not quite getting it in terms of growing up. You're a good mom for helping her through this sickness. Such a worry for you. Don't feel bad at all about calling on other grandma to watch Serena; taking care to both would be a bit much with DD so sick. What would she have done had you not been so available? Has she thought about that? Probably not. Will keep her in my prayers for more maturity and balance to life. Prayers for you for more strength.


sugarsugar said:


> Uh huh and now I may as well add the update. Soooo, Sat night 4am actually DD calls me to tell me she hasnt felt good most of the day and was now vomitting, shivers, weak, aching, headache, tingle fingers, face feels funny. FAR OUT! NOT on a Sat night pleeeease. Our emergency department is on good days more than 4 hour wait, so you just imagine what sat nights are like in there. Anyway..... no she didnt want me to pick her up to come to me  didnt want to do the waiting thing at hospital, soooo "what do you want me to do??" "just fix it " she says. :shock: So of course I was not impressed at this (i dont always have my magic wand)
> Ok...... I guess you will just have to ride it out... probably a bug. Let me know. She fell asleep around 6, calls me at 10.30am (I had stayed up coz was worried and on alert, as we do) ... I am worse, dont feel good at all.... want to go to hospital. Okaaaay... Do you want me to take you to private hospital(which is where the infusion was done) yep. Righteo then... and off we go. Seen in 10 mins, very nice doctor.... definately all symptoms are more reaction to the iron infusion. :shock: "Of course they are" says me. :roll:
> 
> Soooo, no fix it for this... have to ride it out but we can treat the symptoms. Drip of fluid in, nausea med by iv, tramadol for pain, anti something for burning from vomiting. They called the specialist who agreed she needed to be kept in for 24 hours to get past the worst.... sooooo she was discharged about 4pm today. Feeling a little bit better. This will take at least 3 days up to 7 days. UGH!!
> Anyway, yesterday I call the OTHER grandmother to please can you keep Serena overnight and drop to me in morning before work. Yep all good. (I thought I may as well USE her as there is a lot of that going on anyway) I was SO tired and had stayed at hospital till after 8pm.
> So the end result so far.......... is I had a nice time with Serena today, the friend who DD is staying with visited with her until home time and they came and picked up baby and off they went.
> 
> Stay tuned for any future dramas from me (not I hope) LOL :roll: :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oops! a Gwenie....haven't don't that in awhile....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the picture and the page! How in the world can you walk and knit at the same time! I'm fall down for sure...LOL


darowil said:


> Some nice yarn there- plenty of lovley socks- and at that piece if you ignore the time spent knitting not mcuh more expensive than normal shop bought socks. And much nicer.
> A beheaded me has appeared on the Feats in Socks Facebook page.


----------



## Gweniepooh

It is so foggy this morning and rainy. At least it isn't snow and don't have the worry of frozen pipes. What a disaster Nittergma; hope spring comes quickly to you and that fixing the pipes won't be too expensive. I imagine it will cost quite a bit though.


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> I was commenting on the subject of susan not getting a salary during this time because what she used was faith based. I wasn't debating one religion against another - just stating that the non salary shows the division between church and state. you don't get money from the state when you are using faith based products. I think I should not have brought this up at all. ---- sam


I think you did just fine, Sam.

I did NOT assume that it was a debate over whose church was right or wrong. Thought we were expanding on the basis for not requiring anyone to stay in the program who rejected the faith based materials, as well as her not receiving a salary. The program was originally presented to Susan by a faith-based organization that withdrew its support and reneged on the promises made to her about financial support as the program went forward.

The guys who actually left very early in the program, left because they did not want to put forth the effort to stick to it to start with. Those men are still parking cars in the Job & Family's parking lot as part of the hours they all must put in to qualify for their assistance, rather than to put them into learning and doing for themselves and their families.

For what it is worth: the faith-based group told her that they wanted to go their own way without her just a year ago to the day that she got her occupancy permit. At that earlier meeting they had strongly advised her to ''just bulldoze the house and move on'' without them. They have not had anywhere near the robust success with their programs that Susan has had with the participants she shepherded through the last 19 months.

I apologize for giving you a wrong impression, Sam. If the point you made had been a problem for me, personally, I would not have taken it up here and publicly because I know you would not have intended that and I would not have started a brouhaha over it here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Up until now I have kept most of my yarn in big plastic tubs w/lids. Last night I mentioned to DH that what I don't like about that is everytime I need yarn I have to dig through box after box hunting for the type & color I need. Well this led to a discussion of how I need to be able to see what I've got without constant digging. DH and I are going today to see if we can find some containers (like buckets or barrels) that can be fastened to the wall(s) that I can put my yarn in. One idea he came up with that we may go with is cutting the cardboard tubes used for concrete forms and fastening them to the walls. Anyway, it ought to be fun jointly trying to solve this problem. Will let you know what solution we come up with. I know at the LYS in Defiance the owner uses the big ice cream barrels but those are pricy and I want VERY economical....going to visit the Dollar Tree store this morning when it opens to see what we can find there and maybe back to Lowes. DH is so good about helping me come up with a solution to organizing my yarn.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> except when I went back, it was leaking! I am being very cautious about those steps!


I'm so sorry to hear about another set-back with the washer. I hope you can get that fixed soon plus a ramp for that back door. It seems your friend should realize it might be too much to expect his son to have your repairs done AND attend to his classes. That seems to be putting a lot of pressure on a young person!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Woo hoo finally got caught up. It is just past 7 pm and I had to work 9:30am to 6pm.
> 
> Loved all the pictures and I enjoy seeing everything that you are working on.
> 
> Got to go for now. Need to get supper and make lunch for Gage tomorrow. I am working 9 to 5 tomorrow and quality to 6 on Wednesday.
> 
> Check in later


Dear Melody, if you have time, please let us know what you find out about the MRI.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the picture and the page! How in the world can you walk and knit at the same time! I'm fall down for sure...LOL


Actually the times I get closest to falling are when I'm not knitting!
I loved your comment BTW


----------



## vabchnonnie

Good Morning to All: Still snow in VA Beach, imagine over 2 weeks. Rumor has it we will get more snow around Thursday this week. Believe the roads are clear but that's it, can't even see the grass in the area where I live. Oh well, at least it isn't 95 degrees in the heat of the summer.

Haven't been on here for several days, but have been reading. When my teeth are in my mouth, usually in a jar, my headache starts again. So think a dental office is needed, however, no extra money for that right now. Must deal with this for some time until I can look into this more closely.

Needles haven't moved for quite some time, weeks, I think. Seems I just can't get into it. Know they are waiting for me when I'm ready. Everyone seems so productive on here but not me, must need a good boost of energy...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## jknappva

nittergma said:


> I think I'm like Heidi. I drive myself crazy sometimes trying to decide on which thing to get even if it's a skein of yarn lol! It is hard to see a kid playing video games all the time. Our grandkids didn't play them for years and they've started now but their time is limited so they still like to play and use their imaginations, I love to see what they come up with.
> We will have frozen pipes until Spring I'm afraid. we might need to replace pipes that are underground but the Spring thaw has to come first. It feels like camping out but definitely NOT as fun! We had this happen back in the 80s I think. Spring will come I know.
> I've been working on beginning lace charts and I might be getting the hang of it, I hope.
> .
> We have another dog. He looks like the white one in my avatar except he is black with a white tip on his tail and has white legs with black spots on them, I think they must be related they even act alike. They get along fine but not with our older dogs yet.
> I'm going back to catch up.


Ouch!! Sorry to hear about the frozen pipes!! It's been a miserable winter everywhere.
Another fur-baby to love!!
Junek


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

NO such luck. Still frozen



darowil said:


> Looks like I missed a post-I gather you have no water at all from frozen pipes. HAve they burst or just no water flowing as it is frozen?
> Sounds terrible though.
> Onthewingsofadove had the same problem a couple of weeks ago. Wonder if that cleared up with no great expense?


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caren!


You are most welcome 👍


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> will they deliver? --- sam


Unfortunately, no. But if I get desperate, I'll call my son. He usually comes over every week if the weather is good. But living in the country where snow plows are hit and miss, I'll only ask him to drive those 45 miles if it's absolutely necessary.
We're expecting more snow on Thursday am. This is a long winter for all of us!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning Sharon. Sorry I missed your call the other day; was late when I noticed I had missed it. Sorry about the headaches and your teeth causing them; not good. You and June both have had your share of southern snow this year. Crazy weather.

I just finished a pair of fingerless gloves and hat for my friends 2 year old. I've got to package them up along with the baby dresses and get them mailed. Hopefully will get that done today. Now I need to get back on the Mystery afghan. Stil have the last square for week 2 to do then week 3 and here it is already week 4 of the KAL....yep I'm behind.
EDIT...meant to say at least it isn't a race...just enjoying knitting.

Stay warm and be careful when you walk your little girl.


vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning to All: Still snow in VA Beach, imagine over 2 weeks. Rumor has it we will get more snow around Thursday this week. Believe the roads are clear but that's it, can't even see the grass in the area where I live. Oh well, at least it isn't 95 degrees in the heat of the summer.
> 
> Haven't been on here for several days, but have been reading. When my teeth are in my mouth, usually in a jar, my headache starts again. So think a dental office is needed, however, no extra money for that right now. Must deal with this for some time until I can look into this more closely.
> 
> Needles haven't moved for quite some time, weeks, I think. Seems I just can't get into it. Know they are waiting for me when I'm ready. Everyone seems so productive on here but not me, must need a good boost of energy...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## darowil

Onthewingsofadove said:


> NO such luck. Still frozen


I just can't imagine being without running water for so long as you two have been/will be. I guess then you will be waiting for spring to for running water?


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> You mean like this lady shopping in walmart :XD: :XD:
> Sorry I couldn't resist


I see that quite often here at Walmart and some of them work there. 😱😱


----------



## darowil

vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning to All: Still snow in VA Beach, imagine over 2 weeks. Rumor has it we will get more snow around Thursday this week. Believe the roads are clear but that's it, can't even see the grass in the area where I live. Oh well, at least it isn't 95 degrees in the heat of the summer.
> 
> Haven't been on here for several days, but have been reading. When my teeth are in my mouth, usually in a jar, my headache starts again. So think a dental office is needed, however, no extra money for that right now. Must deal with this for some time until I can look into this more closely.
> 
> Needles haven't moved for quite some time, weeks, I think. Seems I just can't get into it. Know they are waiting for me when I'm ready. Everyone seems so productive on here but not me, must need a good boost of energy...until next time...VA Sharon


I guess knowing what is causing th eheadaches is a help- if you are happy to leave your teeth in a jar they can give the jar the headache and leave you feeling OK.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my that is so cute. I have shared with others.


That was wonderful. And I'm old enough to remember all of it!!!
Thanks, Sam and Caren! Wonderful memories.
Junek


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I see that quite often here at Walmart and some of them work there. 😱😱


Someone a while ago on KP posted a video of shoppers in Walmart, and the combination of clothes and figures just didn't match (mind you this outfit wouldn't look good on any figure IMHO)- are they really worse there than other shops? Melody must have fun watching them all if Canada is the same.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> I learned about this in Germany. Some people do everything by how the moon is. Even going to the dentist, etc. I did buy a chart but haven't followed it. Don't even know if I could find it now, but so interesting. Harvesting plants according to the moon also.


My grandfather farmed and planted by the moon. I barely remember it. But do remember my mother and father talking about when to plant by the moon's cycles. I think a lot of that had been passed to them when they were growing up.
Junek


----------



## vabchnonnie

darowil said:


> I guess knowing what is causing th eheadaches is a help- if you are happy to leave your teeth in a jar they can give the jar the headache and leave you feeling OK.


Yes, there are advantages to dentures in times like this. No one else here except my puppy, Little Girl, who really is around 11 years old. We will keep in touch...have a wonderful day/night...VA Sharon


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Gardens do grow so much better when you follow the moon cycles. Root vegetables grow bigger and better when planted when there is no moon. Above ground veggies plant by the light of the moon to get to best crops. I have always planted my seeds and gardens this way.


I knew you would. You retain so much of that taught by your mother and grandmother.
Junek


----------



## darowil

Well I think going to sleep might be a good idea. Need to be out the house in 8 1/2 hours. Thought it was later actually, its not quite midnight. So see you all tomorrow.

Just noticed the Facebook picture Gwen- the backpack has socks in it- around 1 dozen pairs I guess. Wonder how many I do have for the exhibition- and how many more of the many pairs on the go I will finish?


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> PPS... I am only on page 15 so no clue as to what is happening on here :thumbdown:
> 
> Some information.... I live in a city of 280,000 people. We have ONE public hospital. 2 private hospitals. Of which one of those has an emergency department. AND it is only open part time. Good grief!!!


my dear Cathy. Our children can sure try our patience at the best of times. Hope your daughter's health improves and she grows up emotionally and mentally!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning to All: Still snow in VA Beach, imagine over 2 weeks. Rumor has it we will get more snow around Thursday this week. Believe the roads are clear but that's it, can't even see the grass in the area where I live. Oh well, at least it isn't 95 degrees in the heat of the summer.
> 
> Haven't been on here for several days, but have been reading. When my teeth are in my mouth, usually in a jar, my headache starts again. So think a dental office is needed, however, no extra money for that right now. Must deal with this for some time until I can look into this more closely.
> 
> Needles haven't moved for quite some time, weeks, I think. Seems I just can't get into it. Know they are waiting for me when I'm ready. Everyone seems so productive on here but not me, must need a good boost of energy...until next time...VA Sharon


Hi, Sharon. I missed you and wondered if your head was still bothering you.
To be truthful, right now, I'd welcome that 95 degree heat. At least the snow would be gone. Very unusual for us to have snow on the ground this long. I hope it doesn't set a precedent!
Junek


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> NO!!!!! Was just thinking of the males brilliant plumage! You are so quick and funny!


Just too tempting to tease you, I'm afraid! And you knew it wasn't meant in any nasty way I hope


----------



## Sorlenna

Cathy, I hope DD gets all that bad stuff worked out of her system soon and can feel better. It's hard on everyone, not just the patient.

Julie, the leak sounds like a right pain in the rear--hope you will get a repair done fast. 

Been there with frozen pipes a time or two (when my kids were all living with me, naturally). :roll: 

I woke up too early this morning because I was freezing. Tried to get warmer and go back to sleep but cat knew my eyes were open, so I got up, as I knew he would pester me to get the 'nummies' if I didn't!

My head's a bit congested (can't really tell yet if it is more than yesterday), and I am hoping coffee will help with straightening it out. Off to find out...


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> PS... I couldnt take her to the private hospital emergency during Sat night coz THEY close at 10pm. How stupid is that??


Your poor daughter I know she is being a bit of a pain with regards to growing up and taking care of her daughter , but the medical problems she is having must be scary . I hope she starts to feel better soon , it doesn't matter how old they are we mothers will always worry for our children .
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately there is a codicil to this tale!


Julie I will cross my fingers that nothing else goes wrong . Hopefully it's just a simple fault and can be fixed easily 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Up until now I have kept most of my yarn in big plastic tubs w/lids. Last night I mentioned to DH that what I don't like about that is everytime I need yarn I have to dig through box after box hunting for the type & color I need. Well this led to a discussion of how I need to be able to see what I've got without constant digging. DH and I are going today to see if we can find some containers (like buckets or barrels) that can be fastened to the wall(s) that I can put my yarn in. One idea he came up with that we may go with is cutting the cardboard tubes used for concrete forms and fastening them to the walls. Anyway, it ought to be fun jointly trying to solve this problem. Will let you know what solution we come up with. I know at the LYS in Defiance the owner uses the big ice cream barrels but those are pricy and I want VERY economical....going to visit the Dollar Tree store this morning when it opens to see what we can find there and maybe back to Lowes. DH is so good about helping me come up with a solution to organizing my yarn.


I hope you post pictures when you have done it , look forward to seeing what solution you come up with
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> Unfortunately, no. But if I get desperate, I'll call my son. He usually comes over every week if the weather is good. But living in the country where snow plows are hit and miss, I'll only ask him to drive those 45 miles if it's absolutely necessary.
> We're expecting more snow on Thursday am. This is a long winter for all of us!
> Junek


I'm surprised they don't deliver . Here all the main pharmacies have a delivery service . They pick the prescription up from your doctors , and then will deliver to your house if you need them too 
my pharmacy does it all I don't even have to ask for a repeat prescription . 
Only ever had one problem and that was the other week . Hopefully it won't happen again 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I harvest my herb leaves as soon as the dew has dried in the early morning. Roots should never be harvested the same day it rains. In the evening as long as the moon is not in the sky. They tend to last longer this way.


WOW Caren, you are familiar with all this. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am surprised but then in another way, I'm not, because you are so interested in so many things.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> We have to haul water from the barn to flush toilets and have to buy drinking and cooking water. showers have to be taken elsewhere and laundromat for clothes, an expense in itself.


How awful. No fun having to go elsewhere in this type of weather either. They say we have broken record cold for all the records for the month of February. I imagine it is the same for you. You are not alone. Just so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, love Sammie days when they are cause I want them, not illness. Feel so luxurious.
> Kansas, when did you get new dog? What did you name him? How ma y dogs do you have?


Hope you are all better now. How are you feeling????


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> That should be beautiful. When I go to a yarn store, I am always drawn to turquoise or red.
> 
> The LYS I went to had Blue Heron yarn. I'll have to check it out next time I go.


Aren't you lucky. I was not familiar with it and now don't even recall how I found it. I just felt like the Dreambird will serve as my coat. I'm hoping to make it a little longer and perhaps will do it poncho style. If it saves me buying a new coat and keeps me warm with good yarn I will be quite happy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> My sister had her back messed up by a surgen, it can't be fixed she us pain all the time. The surge s should be responsible for paying to fix what canbe fixed.
> I do hope you will be pain free once things are out right for you.


I know of 2 people who have paralysis after back surgery. One seriously, can walk but looks like they had a stroke and the other just has problems lifting one leg, but still, not minor if you are the one experiencing it.


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> I'm surprised they don't deliver . Here all the main pharmacies have a delivery service . They pick the prescription up from your doctors , and then will deliver to your house if you need them too
> my pharmacy does it all I don't even have to ask for a repeat prescription .
> Only ever had one problem and that was the other week . Hopefully it won't happen again
> Sonja


This pharmacy is in a supermarket. They have better prices than any of the pharmacies. None of the pharmacies here deliver. And neither do the supermarkets.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> I know of 2 people who have paralysis after back surgery. One seriously, can walk but looks like they had a stroke and the other just has problems lifting one leg, but still, not minor if you are the one experiencing it.


I'm not paralysed but the failed surgeries put me in a wheelchair except for walking in my small kitchen where I can hold onto the counters.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> What, change sex?? :XD: :shock:
> (Peahens are just brown, no fancy tail)


Ooooh, you caught that one.:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Talked with DH this morning and it was a cold morning for him as the heater wasn't working in the room. They fixed it within minutes of him calling. He has to keep reminding me that Lincoln Center isn't one building but an area. It is over 16 acres. They think it may have been named after President Lincoln but no written records of that are found, possibly because a rival of the president's may have destroyed them. Here is the article I read to find out what comprises Lincoln Center: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lincoln_Center_for_the_Performing_Arts
Interesting, if you, like me, thought it was one building.
He and the band will be performing to night at Jazz at Lincoln Center and the head of the school from here will be there and a lot of alumni and current students. Should be quite special.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Onthewingsofadove said:


> NO such luck. Still frozen


That must be a problem all over Ontario this winter as I talked to my cousin in Dundalk yesterday, she said everyone in town was asked to leave their taps running all the time as they have had so many frozen town lines. I thought this would cost her money but the town is to adjust the bill. 
Here our water ones a buried 10 feet deep to avoid the frost, my cousin said they are only 5 -6 feet there.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I'm sorry you're not feeling well again. If you have false teeth & your head aches when they are in, perhaps your problem is from your sinuses? Often your teeth ache from them & the pressure of the teeth may be aggravating it.
Might be something to think about.


vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning to All: Still snow in VA Beach, imagine over 2 weeks. Rumor has it we will get more snow around Thursday this week. Believe the roads are clear but that's it, can't even see the grass in the area where I live. Oh well, at least it isn't 95 degrees in the heat of the summer.
> 
> Haven't been on here for several days, but have been reading. When my teeth are in my mouth, usually in a jar, my headache starts again. So think a dental office is needed, however, no extra money for that right now. Must deal with this for some time until I can look into this more closely.
> 
> Needles haven't moved for quite some time, weeks, I think. Seems I just can't get into it. Know they are waiting for me when I'm ready. Everyone seems so productive on here but not me, must need a good boost of energy...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I'm not paralysed but the failed surgeries put me in a wheelchair except for walking in my small kitchen where I can hold onto the counters.
> Junek


How heartbreaking June. I know it has limited your getting out in bad weather too. I'm sure there are many that we don't know of. I pray they at least got you out of the pain you must have been in.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> My grandfather farmed and planted by the moon. I barely remember it. But do remember my mother and father talking about when to plant by the moon's cycles. I think a lot of that had been passed to them when they were growing up.
> Junek


My mom always planted her garden with the" growing " of the moon.


----------



## jheiens

darowil said:


> How many people in a secular job would put themselves out like this family for the goslings and their families? They have gone well beyond what was expected of them but seen real rewards for it.


Personal thoughts here on this topic: If you don't want to read this, feel free to pass over this post.

Ohio Joy

Given Scriptural instructions on how to treat others who are not ''like us'', we all see our efforts as following instructions from God to love the unlovely, loving our ''enemies'', and even those who despitefully ''use us''--perhaps abusing the systems of support provided by such agencies as Job & Families by never putting forth the effort to move themselves off the rolls.

There is no expectation of rewards; but we know that this is what we as a family are called to do at this time, in this place. Yes, we would have liked to travel and experience new places and people, but it is not likely to ever happen now. Perhaps that is why all y'all have come into our lives at this point?

I'm grateful for all of you here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> This pharmacy is in a supermarket. They have better prices than any of the pharmacies. None of the pharmacies here deliver. And neither do the supermarkets.
> Junek


If you are really stuck would they send it to you in a taxi or by courier? It would cost but at least you would have your meds.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Stunning I must say. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


The kind of stunning that fish do to capture and kill their prey. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> Dear Melody, if you have time, please let us know what you find out about the MRI.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thank you, June, for asking Melody to do this and for reminding me to remember to pray for her in this matter.

Ohi Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

Well, finally caught up, crazy winds here this morning, light snow & poor visibility. DH went to plug in the tractor so he can plow when it quits blowing. I'm glad I don't have to go anywhere. 
Well must get off my butt & get some things done. Talk later.


----------



## jheiens

vabchnonnie said:


> Needles haven't moved for quite some time, weeks, I think. Seems I just can't get into it. Know they are waiting for me when I'm ready. Everyone seems so productive on here but not me, must need a good boost of energy...until next time...VA Sharon


I've got the energy, Sharon. Now if I can just find the time. Can't remember when was the last time I even got the dusting actually finished. Cooking and kitchen clean up, shopping for food & putting it away, attending to Tim and his homework, and keeping bathrooms respectable, leave little time for knitting. Oh, yeah, I forgot about sewing and mending still waiting to get done.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina

jheiens said:


> Personal thoughts here on this topic: If you don't want to read this, feel free to pass over this post.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Given Scriptural instructions on how to treat others who are not ''like us'', we all see our efforts as following instructions from God to love the unlovely, loving our ''enemies'', and even those who despitefully ''use us''--perhaps abusing the systems of support provided by such agencies as Job & Families by never putting forth the effort to move themselves off the rolls.
> 
> There is no expectation of rewards; but we know that this is what we as a family are called to do at this time, in this place. Yes, we would have liked to travel and experience new places and people, but it is not likely to ever happen now. Perhaps that is why all y'all have come into our lives at this point?
> 
> I'm grateful for all of you here.
> 
> Ohio Joy


The last remark is very kind. As for reward, well, doing what you feel is the right thing is its own reward in a way. I know that helping others can often be a case of one step forward and two steps back. I hope all turns out well for you all.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Up date on Alastair, I just spoke with him, back in the ward, he was busy working out ways he can do his gardening- like the compost needs turning, and obviously if plants are to survive our summer a lot have to be watered, he is going to bring these tasks in to his exercise regime- plus in my opinion they are good because of the satisfaction he gets from his gardening.


If he can work it out and not have problems from it, that would be wonderful for him! I think if you are told you can't do this, this, this, and that, it makes you feel that much worse. They just don't seem to want to take the time to help us figure out what we CAN do that we enjoy, or don't know how to help us figure that out.


----------



## tami_ohio

flyty1n said:


> Just wondering if perhaps you are having a low thyroid problem as hair loss is one of its cardinal signs. I expect you already have had your T3-T4 levels checked, but if not, perhaps you may want to have your doctor check these. I tried doing the dye job just once and got a raw red broken out scalp as a result. Never again for me, though other people get a nice result. My hair, also, is much whiter in front, darker in back but I quickly got used to it. I think grey is in the genes, as my father was completely gray at 30 as was his father. However, he never went bald and had curly hair until he died. My hair was always straight but now is getting curly..think my hair follicles are shrinking and twisting resulting in the curls. Speaking of hair, my father firmly believed that it was very important to get your hair cut only when the moon was gaining..he also planted his crops and we planted our gardens by moon cycles. I don't know if that was part of his secret to his hair, but it worked for him.


I had 2/3 of the left lobe of my thyroid removed in 1991 due to a lump. Benign. I can not take synthroid, as it makes me itch like crazy, tho no rash or hives. Dr. told me he only put me on it so I didn't have any future problems and told me not to take it anymore. I didn't like him, no bedside manner, and had to wait 4 hours every time I went to see him. Paying a babysitter for those 4 hours too!

I have blood work done this week or next for Dr. appts the 20th. Thyroid is included.


----------



## jheiens

martina said:


> The last remark is very kind. As for reward, well, doing what you feel is the right thing is its own reward in a way. I know that helping others can often be a case of one step forward and two steps back. I hope all turns out well for you all.


Thank you, Martina, for the good wishes.

Yes, the efforts do bring their own reward--especially seeing Susan growing in her own walk and commitment. Then seeing how the goslings are trying to find their own way into lives they likely never expected to have is further reward. If they never quite make it all the way they are hoping to, at least they have moved beyond the boundaries they expected to confine them and their families.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> My grandfather farmed and planted by the moon. I barely remember it. But do remember my mother and father talking about when to plant by the moon's cycles. I think a lot of that had been passed to them when they were growing up.
> Junek


Seems like this knowledge is being lost, but nice that some know of it. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom always planted her garden with the" growing " of the moon.


Wow. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sonja, Re: hat not matching up with decreases since you had knit the next size up...I knit a baby sweater with one half one size and the other half the next size up. :roll: Lesson learned that I need to highlight the size I use through the pattern. Glad you figured it out. Should go faster now.

Oh dear Julie. Just read about the car underbelly coming up over the steps. Would anywhere be safe with drivers like that. :shock: So glad your lemon tree wasn't there. I imagine they will be more aware of the stairs now for the sake of their car. Hope you can get that washing machine fixed soon.

Va. Sharon, Hope you soon feel better. Hard to be energetic when you head hurts.

Sugarsugar, This sure has been a difficult time for you and DD. I pray this reaction to the iron infusion is soon over. Agreed re: coverage for emergency situations, but glad she was seen so quickly where you took her. Good decision.

Bonnie, some lovely yarn. Won't you be having some fun with that. Can't wait to see the finished results. Some smart people that buried the water pipes so deep. They really should do that all over the north.

Darowil, Could you post a link to the Facebook page. Apparently there is a sock company with Feat in their name and that's what I could pull up. I'm not on FB to do a search on there but it will let me view a page.

Gwen, Can't wait to see what you come up with for your yarn. I was quite impressed with Darowil's yarn/craft room.

Onthewingsofadove, Guess you are frozen till the weather warms up. How awful and so inconvenient in ways we don't even think of.

Gagesmom, Mel, hope you get some results soon. Hugs.

Bonnie, I had no idea that you could plow in this weather. Must be a very strong tractor unless the ground isn't frozen there.

OH Joy, We are very thankful you are here too.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Someone a while ago on KP posted a video of shoppers in Walmart, and the combination of clothes and figures just didn't match (mind you this outfit wouldn't look good on any figure IMHO)- are they really worse there than other shops? Melody must have fun watching them all if Canada is the same.


In this area yes they seem to be worse there. I don't know about where Meloney is but I have been in some Canadian Walmarts and they are nearly as bad. I have to be careful of Seth he will comment if he sees outfits that are too far out there.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I knew you would. You retain so much of that taught by your mother and grandmother.
> Junek


I retain it because I try to follow it still. I have passed it in to my bunch in hopes they will do the same with theirs.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> How heartbreaking June. I know it has limited your getting out in bad weather too. I'm sure there are many that we don't know of. I pray they at least got you out of the pain you must have been in.


Thank you, Daralene. If I stand or walk with my walker very long, my back does object. But since I've learned to do so many things from my wheelchair, it's not really a problem. We do learn to adjust!!
I'm so glad you found something to help with your pain. Since you haven't mentioned differently, I'm hoping you're still able to go up and down your stairs?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> Personal thoughts here on this topic: If you don't want to read this, feel free to pass over this post.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Given Scriptural instructions on how to treat others who are not ''like us'', we all see our efforts as following instructions from God to love the unlovely, loving our ''enemies'', and even those who despitefully ''use us''--perhaps abusing the systems of support provided by such agencies as Job & Families by never putting forth the effort to move themselves off the rolls.
> 
> There is no expectation of rewards; but we know that this is what we as a family are called to do at this time, in this place. Yes, we would have liked to travel and experience new places and people, but it is not likely to ever happen now. Perhaps that is why all y'all have come into our lives at this point?
> 
> I'm grateful for all of you here.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You and your family are wonderful role models for how we should care for one another.
It truly is great that we can have world wide experiences with our Tea Party friends. I look forward every day to what is going on in everyone's life and what kind of weather each one is having.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> If you are really stuck would they send it to you in a taxi or by courier? It would cost but at least you would have your meds.


I doubt it but the weather is supposed to improve through the weekend and I have enough meds for this week. I always have them refilled before I actually run out so I always a few to tide me over.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> WOW Caren, you are familiar with all this. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am surprised but then in another way, I'm not, because you are so interested in so many things.


I have herbs growing wild all over my property, I harvest them as needed. In the fall I harvest to last the winter. My great grandpa and great grandma where herbalists, worked for doctors making salves and medicines. My mum taught us what she learned. She still teaches the grands/ great grands as much as they are willing to listen and learn.


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> Personal thoughts here on this topic: If you don't want to read this, feel free to pass over this post.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Given Scriptural instructions on how to treat others who are not ''like us'', we all see our efforts as following instructions from God to love the unlovely, loving our ''enemies'', and even those who despitefully ''use us''--perhaps abusing the systems of support provided by such agencies as Job & Families by never putting forth the effort to move themselves off the rolls.
> 
> There is no expectation of rewards; but we know that this is what we as a family are called to do at this time, in this place. Yes, we would have liked to travel and experience new places and people, but it is not likely to ever happen now. Perhaps that is why all y'all have come into our lives at this point?
> 
> I'm grateful for all of you here.
> 
> Ohio Joy


We are you way of getting to know more of the rest of the world. God provides for us in so many ways doesn't he? So we one way He has rewarded you in this life.
I do admire the sacrifice you have all made- don't know I would do it.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Yes I just read that it is leaking. Can you turn it off when you are not washing?


Yes, but had not thought to- thanks for jogging my thought processes!


----------



## jheiens

darowil said:


> We are you way of getting to know more of the rest of the world. God provides for us in so many ways doesn't he? So we one way He has rewarded you in this life.
> I do admire the sacrifice you have all made- don't know I would do it.


To be honest, Margaret, we had no idea that we would be drawn so far into this road Susan realized that she was being directed to walk. Not this far nor this much of our lives, finances, time, prayers, etc. But we all keep seeing God provide what is needed--every time in every area--particularly the finances.

And yes, the rewards are very visible also.

Ohio Joy

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about another set-back with the washer. I hope you can get that fixed soon plus a ramp for that back door. It seems your friend should realize it might be too much to expect his son to have your repairs done AND attend to his classes. That seems to be putting a lot of pressure on a young person!
> Junek


The son likes the idea of being paid- so needs to learn that to be paid consistently the work needs to be done!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Cathy, I hope DD gets all that bad stuff worked out of her system soon and can feel better. It's hard on everyone, not just the patient.
> 
> Julie, the leak sounds like a right pain in the rear--hope you will get a repair done fast.
> 
> Been there with frozen pipes a time or two (when my kids were all living with me, naturally). :roll:
> 
> I woke up too early this morning because I was freezing. Tried to get warmer and go back to sleep but cat knew my eyes were open, so I got up, as I knew he would pester me to get the 'nummies' if I didn't!
> 
> My head's a bit congested (can't really tell yet if it is more than yesterday), and I am hoping coffee will help with straightening it out. Off to find out...


Hoping the cold does not develop! 
I have a doctor's appointment- so not sure how much I can achieve re: washing machine today!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Julie I will cross my fingers that nothing else goes wrong . Hopefully it's just a simple fault and can be fixed easily
> Sonja


I paid for an extended warrantee but I am not sure if that is valid, having moved- must look for the contract!


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, Could you post a link to the Facebook page. Apparently there is a sock company with Feat in their name and that's what I could pull up. I'm not on FB to do a search on there but it will let me view a page.
> 
> .


I've only joined Facebook for this reason. I spend enough time here without getting caught upin something else.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Feats-in-socks/1555504524691817


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I paid for an extended warrantee but I am not sure if that is valid, having moved- must look for the contract!


Surely the warrenty doesn't apply toone place (but if it is damage from the move then it may not)


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> If he can work it out and not have problems from it, that would be wonderful for him! I think if you are told you can't do this, this, this, and that, it makes you feel that much worse. They just don't seem to want to take the time to help us figure out what we CAN do that we enjoy, or don't know how to help us figure that out.


He was saying it was a real eye opener how much he COULD do because he is fit- whereas many suffering from stroke, went straight downhill. Being in Hospital so often recently he has seen many other sufferers!


----------



## Gweniepooh

RE: Solution to storing my yarn stash....won't show you a picture yet as it will be a couple of weeks before it is finished. I will only say it will be VERY colorful; found special containers at the Dollar Tree. They didn't have enough in stock but was able to order more and they will be delivered to the store for me to pick up on March 10th. DH started mounting the containers to the wall.....have I got you curious? Hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2

> Daralene
> Oh dear Julie. Just read about the car underbelly coming up over the steps. Would anywhere be safe with drivers like that. So glad your lemon tree wasn't there. I imagine they will be more aware of the stairs now for the sake of their car. Hope you can get that washing machine fixed soon.


it was actually right up by the house, not the steps- but where the ramp would possibly have ended up- I did not see how they got into the predicament- but was not impressed with their driving skills!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Surely the warrenty doesn't apply toone place (but if it is damage from the move then it may not)


That is why I need to read the small print!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> That is why I need to read the small print!


Certainly over here the warrenty belongs to the machine unrleated to where it is. But the warrenty covers faults and breakdowns, not liekly damage (although I have a feeling we were told ours does. WOuld need to check that if we ahd a problem,).
And now I should go back to bed- getting tired and need to be out the house in about 4 1/2 hours.


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> RE: Solution to storing my yarn stash....won't show you a picture yet as it will be a couple of weeks before it is finished. I will only say it will be VERY colorful; found special containers at the Dollar Tree. They didn't have enough in stock but was able to order more and they will be delivered to the store for me to pick up on March 10th. DH started mounting the containers to the wall.....have I got you curious? Hope so!


Definitely curious . I thought it might be colourful , couldn't see you going for anything else . Is there going to be some purple in there ? 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Certainly over here the warrenty belongs to the machine unrleated to where it is. But the warrenty covers faults and breakdowns, not liekly damage (although I have a feeling we were told ours does. WOuld need to check that if we ahd a problem,).
> And now I should go back to bed- getting tired and need to be out the house in about 4 1/2 hours.


 :thumbup: to going back to bed, to rest!


----------



## martina

Gweniepooh said:


> RE: Solution to storing my yarn stash....won't show you a picture yet as it will be a couple of weeks before it is finished. I will only say it will be VERY colorful; found special containers at the Dollar Tree. They didn't have enough in stock but was able to order more and they will be delivered to the store for me to pick up on March 10th. DH started mounting the containers to the wall.....have I got you curious? Hope so!


Very curious!!


----------



## vabchnonnie

Swedenme said:


> Definitely curious . I thought it might be colourful , couldn't see you going for anything else . Is there going to be some purple in there ?
> Sonja


Gwen - Just an idea! I know someone who was trying to organize her yarn and came up with...turning the totes on their "long" side without the tops, and stacking them on top of each other, several high. Believe the tops were placed under each corresponding tote.
This provided a way to lay each skein of yarn (end out) just like the shops. I did this until I had bookcases to place the yarn. I do have the totes on their sides on top of the bookcases so the skeins of yarn don't fall off. And because of more "stash" use these totes on their sides for MORE yarn. You can easily see what you have. I have the types of yarn together and also by color within the types. Those totes are great for storing our books etc, using them just like a shelf, several high.

Have my 14" straight needles standing up in tall glass vases ($ store) 10" in shorter one, crochet hooks in even shorter one...
However, still no special way to store circular needles. I put them in a slide lock plastic bag, 1 bag for each size. Stand all the bags up like a file, one behind the other. Haven't found a great way to store DPN's yet, any suggestions anyone? I use 2 silverware trays to store the misc. such as needle point ends, markers, bobbins etc. Have a box with a lid that these 2 trays fit in, one on top of the other. Works OK for me. Always looking for a better way...dear friends give me some ideas.

Many of you are better at this than I am I'm sure. I have a room I use for all my crafts/hobbies. NOT BIG ENOUGH, but sewing, crochet, knitting, emroidery, crossstitch, quilting and of
course mending and the ironing board. No guest room in my apartment.

Looking forward to your comments and ideas...VA Sharon


----------



## budasha

tami_ohio said:


> Run your anti-virus program, and a good malware program. If you don't have a malware program, Malwarebytes is free, and was highly recommended to me.


I have Avast anti-virus. Would Malwarebytes conflict with that?


----------



## Swedenme

vabchnonnie said:


> Gwen - Just an idea! I know someone who was trying to organize her yarn and came up with...turning the totes on their "long" side without the tops, and stacking them on top of each other, several high. Believe the tops were placed under each corresponding tote.
> This provided a way to lay each skein of yarn (end out) just like the shops. I did this until I had bookcases to place the yarn. I do have the totes on their sides on top of the bookcases so the skeins of yarn don't fall off. And because of more "stash" use these totes on their sides for MORE yarn. You can easily see what you have. I have the types of yarn together and also by color within the types. Those totes are great for storing our books etc, using them just like a shelf, several high.
> 
> Have my 14" straight needles standing up in tall glass vases ($ store) 10" in shorter one, crochet hooks in even shorter one...
> However, still no special way to store circular needles. I put them in a slide lock plastic bag, 1 bag for each size. Stand all the bags up like a file, one behind the other. Haven't found a great way to store DPN's yet, any suggestions anyone? I use 2 silverware trays to store the misc. such as needle point ends, markers, bobbins etc. Have a box with a lid that these 2 trays fit in, one on top of the other. Works OK for me. Always looking for a better way...dear friends give me some ideas.
> 
> Many of you are better at this than I am I'm sure. I have a room I use for all my crafts/hobbies. NOT BIG ENOUGH, but sewing, crochet, knitting, emroidery, crossstitch, quilting and of
> course mending and the ironing board. No guest room in my apartment.
> 
> Looking forward to your comments and ideas...VA Sharon


Wow Sharon I think you pretty much have everything organised perfect . I would love a space like that . 
Sonja


----------



## vabchnonnie

Darowil, I would like to see a picture of your yarn/craft room that was talked about. I don't remember seeing it.

Also, anyone else with a picture to share. I don't take pictures and wouldn't know how to put on the computer anyway.

What is the best "over the counter" med for sinus, I may try it. I do have to be careful that I can take it, I'm diabetic and also have heart disease,etc. The pharmacist should be able to check it out for me...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> Up date on Alastair, I just spoke with him, back in the ward, he was busy working out ways he can do his gardening- like the compost needs turning, and obviously if plants are to survive our summer a lot have to be watered, he is going to bring these tasks in to his exercise regime- plus in my opinion they are good because of the satisfaction he gets from his gardening.


Sounds like he's in good spirits.


----------



## budasha

Pup lover said:


> I got this in an email and sent it to some here, Sam requested I try and post it as it is funny and unfortunately accurate! Will have to attach the picture separate from the explanation
> 
> _Explanation of "Why"
> 
> _Love it!


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Sounds like he's in good spirits.


Remarkably good, the last time I spoke- but with him being home again I may not hear just how things are!


----------



## vabchnonnie

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sorry you're not feeling well again. If you have false teeth & your head aches when they are in, perhaps your problem is from your sinuses? Often your teeth ache from them & the pressure of the teeth may be aggravating it.
> Might be something to think about.


Bonnie - what should I try for the sinuses? I'm keeping my teeth OUT OF my mouth as much as possible. No $funds for the dentist at this time. Thanks for your note...VA Sharon


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> Brantley actually likes it! I asked him before I had it re-done if he had like it and he said he did. I figure that even if I'm old in years my spirit isn't and just go for it! Sometimes get funny looks but more times get nice compliments. I figure as long as I like it what does it matter.....


You're right; it only matters how you feel about yourself.


----------



## jknappva

budasha said:


> I have Avast anti-virus. Would Malwarebytes conflict with that?


That's not a problem. I have them both installed on my laptop. And they're lifesavers catching the viruses and malware before they get on my computer.

Junek


----------



## budasha

Swedenme said:


> You mean like this lady shopping in walmart :XD: :XD:
> Sorry I couldn't resist


How sad is that!


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Those things feel awful too.


I've often thought they must be a most uncomfortable garment. I've never been tempted to try.


----------



## vabchnonnie

Sonja - remember this is the size of a bedroom. Clear to the ceiling in many places. Not much "free" room either. Does make me think before buying, I can't set up my quilting frame in there either. Must use the eating table, the bed top or floor to cut out material, I have a folding cardboard piece to unfold and use on the surface before laying out the fabric. This is seventy years of acquiring "stuff" from aunts, grandmothers, mothers etc. I'm sure you get the picture...VA Sharon


----------



## Kathleendoris

I am going to leap in here, then read backwards. I usually try to do things the other way round, but by the time I have worked my way back through nearly 50 pages, we could well be Into next week's party. I had a fairly frantic weekend, with all four grandsons in the house, and as my poor husband is still in recovery from knee surgery, only one person was available to run around after them! In fact, they had all gone by lunchtime on Sunday, but it has taken me since then to recover!

I am off to read up on what everyone else has been doing. Speak to you all later!


----------



## iamsam

evidently there are no emergencies after ten o'clock. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> PS... I couldnt take her to the private hospital emergency during Sat night coz THEY close at 10pm. How stupid is that??


----------



## iamsam

I hope that group know what a success Susan's program - hope they are green with envy. some people just don't want to put out the effort to better themselves. I do hope susan gets support for her next session. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I think you did just fine, Sam.
> 
> I did NOT assume that it was a debate over whose church was right or wrong. Thought we were expanding on the basis for not requiring anyone to stay in the program who rejected the faith based materials, as well as her not receiving a salary. The program was originally presented to Susan by a faith-based organization that withdrew its support and reneged on the promises made to her about financial support as the program went forward.
> 
> The guys who actually left very early in the program, left because they did not want to put forth the effort to stick to it to start with. Those men are still parking cars in the Job & Family's parking lot as part of the hours they all must put in to qualify for their assistance, rather than to put them into learning and doing for themselves and their families.
> 
> For what it is worth: the faith-based group told her that they wanted to go their own way without her just a year ago to the day that she got her occupancy permit. At that earlier meeting they had strongly advised her to ''just bulldoze the house and move on'' without them. They have not had anywhere near the robust success with their programs that Susan has had with the participants she shepherded through the last 19 months.
> 
> I apologize for giving you a wrong impression, Sam. If the point you made had been a problem for me, personally, I would not have taken it up here and publicly because I know you would not have intended that and I would not have started a brouhaha over it here.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

you could always screw round clothes baskets to the wall. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Up until now I have kept most of my yarn in big plastic tubs w/lids. Last night I mentioned to DH that what I don't like about that is everytime I need yarn I have to dig through box after box hunting for the type & color I need. Well this led to a discussion of how I need to be able to see what I've got without constant digging. DH and I are going today to see if we can find some containers (like buckets or barrels) that can be fastened to the wall(s) that I can put my yarn in. One idea he came up with that we may go with is cutting the cardboard tubes used for concrete forms and fastening them to the walls. Anyway, it ought to be fun jointly trying to solve this problem. Will let you know what solution we come up with. I know at the LYS in Defiance the owner uses the big ice cream barrels but those are pricy and I want VERY economical....going to visit the Dollar Tree store this morning when it opens to see what we can find there and maybe back to Lowes. DH is so good about helping me come up with a solution to organizing my yarn.


----------



## sassafras123

Went exploring in my friend's "Thelma and Louise" truck. Wonderful a carpet of yellow Goodreads on the desert floor, puffy clouds, lenticular clouds, angry black clouds, all grey skies or blue skies with cumulus clouds. Grand way to start the day. Will try and download pics later.


----------



## iamsam

have you ever thought of running for president. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Personal thoughts here on this topic: If you don't want to read this, feel free to pass over this post.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Given Scriptural instructions on how to treat others who are not ''like us'', we all see our efforts as following instructions from God to love the unlovely, loving our ''enemies'', and even those who despitefully ''use us''--perhaps abusing the systems of support provided by such agencies as Job & Families by never putting forth the effort to move themselves off the rolls.
> 
> There is no expectation of rewards; but we know that this is what we as a family are called to do at this time, in this place. Yes, we would have liked to travel and experience new places and people, but it is not likely to ever happen now. Perhaps that is why all y'all have come into our lives at this point?
> 
> I'm grateful for all of you here.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

and what is he going to plow with snow on the ground? I would think the ground would be frozen. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, finally caught up, crazy winds here this morning, light snow & poor visibility. DH went to plug in the tractor so he can plow when it quits blowing. I'm glad I don't have to go anywhere.
> Well must get off my butt & get some things done. Talk later.


----------



## iamsam

you are doing what more of us should do - living the life of the good samaritan. --- sam



jheiens said:


> To be honest, Margaret, we had no idea that we would be drawn so far into this road Susan realized that she was being directed to walk. Not this far nor this much of our lives, finances, time, prayers, etc. But we all keep seeing God provide what is needed--every time in every area--particularly the finances.
> 
> And yes, the rewards are very visible also.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Daralene. If I stand or walk with my walker very long, my back does object. But since I've learned to do so many things from my wheelchair, it's not really a problem. We do learn to adjust!!
> I'm so glad you found something to help with your pain. Since you haven't mentioned differently, I'm hoping you're still able to go up and down your stairs?
> Junek


Yes, I am trying all alternatives possible to stay away from surgery, which is a last resort. I am ok and still doing the stairs. Everyone's problem is different though and I know it depends on that too. I am sorry that your back still objects after having gone through the surgery. Your attitude must make all the difference in the world. You always bring such a cheery attitude here and care for others.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I doubt it but the weather is supposed to improve through the weekend and I have enough meds for this week. I always have them refilled before I actually run out so I always a few to tide me over.
> Junek


You can actually hire a taxi to do it for you. Talk to the pharmacy and let them know, if it comes to this, that you have hired a taxi to pick up your meds and bring them to you.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Photos of graduation


----------



## Sorlenna

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I have herbs growing wild all over my property, I harvest them as needed. In the fall I harvest to last the winter. My great grandpa and great grandma where herbalists, worked for doctors making salves and medicines. My mum taught us what she learned. She still teaches the grands/ great grands as much as they are willing to listen and learn.


That is fabulous. I use herbs in teas and cooking, even wild plants, such as dandelion leaves. Have never made a salve although I have bought several herbal salves. The doctors used them in Germany and a Turkish doctor there told me to use honey on some problems internal and external. Would love to have known your family.


----------



## iamsam

congrats pj. --- sam



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


Congratulations! Are you continuing with more schooling?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> That is fabulous. I use herbs in teas and cooking, even wild plants, such as dandelion leaves. Have never made a salve although I have bought several herbal salves. The doctors used them in Germany and a Turkish doctor there told me to use honey on some problems internal and external. Would love to have known your family.


I'm getting more and more into herbs after making a salve from comfrey from Caren's garden. It cleared up my skin which had been very dry for many years. I'm so thrilled that I have plans to grow more outside this year.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I've only joined Facebook for this reason. I spend enough time here without getting caught upin something else.
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Feats-in-socks/1555504524691817


It's wonderful. You amaze me!!! You are not only walking and knitting but you are doing magic loop too.

Great site and some gorgeous socks. Any Kaffe Fasset yarn in there? Thank you for the link.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm getting more and more into herbs after making a salve from comfrey from Caren's garden. It cleared up my skin which had been very dry for many years. I'm so thrilled that I have plans to grow more outside this year.


Wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup: You make so many of your things yourself. Glad this helped your skin.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Well done and we know how committed you were going there in this horrible winter weather. Love the big smile. BRAVO :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Thank you to all, and yes I plan on doing more schooling


----------



## Cashmeregma

vabchnonnie said:


> Darowil, I would like to see a picture of your yarn/craft room that was talked about. I don't remember seeing it.
> 
> Also, anyone else with a picture to share. I don't take pictures and wouldn't know how to put on the computer anyway.
> 
> What is the best "over the counter" med for sinus, I may try it. I do have to be careful that I can take it, I'm diabetic and also have heart disease,etc. The pharmacist should be able to check it out for me...until next time...VA Sharon


I sure hope you are feeling better soon. Wouldn't know what to tell you for meds but I would think that damp heat over the sinuses would at least feel good. DH uses warm water with salt for a saline rinse.

You wouldn't want to see my room. It's just the corner of a bedroom and not much stash, but what there is creates a digging mess as talked about earlier inside a plastic container or plastic bags and never know what is inside which. Maybe someday I will get organized.


----------



## Cashmeregma

vabchnonnie said:


> Bonnie - what should I try for the sinuses? I'm keeping my teeth OUT OF my mouth as much as possible. No $funds for the dentist at this time. Thanks for your note...VA Sharon


Speaking of funds....Went to the eye doctor and my co-pay was $60. :shock: :shock: :shock: When did this happen.


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> I've often thought they must be a most uncomfortable garment. I've never been tempted to try.


I tried once, was much, much younger and I couldn't stand it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Thank you to all, and yes I plan on doing more schooling


That's wonderful. All your KTP relatives are so proud of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

My son is picking me up and we are taking a class together this evening. It was one of their Christmas presents to me, his time and a class. He let me pick and I had him with me when I picked so he would enjoy it too. We are going to learn how to make Ukranian decorated eggs tonight. He is driving and will come get me this evening. He thought it would be a good thing that he could teach to his children. He and DIL are the best gift givers. Another gift was a wine bottle titled Jazz and a kit that once you drink the wine, turns the bottle into a lamp.

Sassafrass, Can't wait to see your latest photos.

Julie, Logically the warranty should still be valid since it is on the washing machine. You are still the same owner who purchased the warranty. They are always changing things, but it would stop people from buying warranties if a move invalidated it. Of course if it is the pipes, that is another matter, or if they damaged it in moving, but don't say anything about that.  They will let you know. Sure hope that is right for your country too and that would take care of the repair expense. :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva

Gwen,

I am anxious to see your organizing scheme. It is so nice that your DH is so handy.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


Congratulations 🏆🏆🏆🏆🏆


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> I am going to leap in here, then read backwards. I usually try to do things the other way round, but by the time I have worked my way back through nearly 50 pages, we could well be Into next week's party. I had a fairly frantic weekend, with all four grandsons in the house, and as my poor husband is still in recovery from knee surgery, only one person was available to run around after them! In fact, they had all gone by lunchtime on Sunday, but it has taken me since then to recover!
> 
> I am off to read up on what everyone else has been doing. Speak to you all later!


Bless your heart!! You had a rough weekend. Seems like one of the parents could have stayed and helped with the children knowing you were having to ride herd on all of them.
Rest up...we'll still be here!!
Junek


----------



## flyty1n

Bummer day..just had the back corner of my car smashed in the roundaboutl. I was coming out and he came in and got the driver's side back door, fender and fenderwell. Insurance report is filed, and the policemen said no one would get a citation as it was not possible to tell if he or I were there first (I was). But, of course, he says he was. I saw his car not yet in the roundabout. NO damage to people, but this means I need to drive my 1982 fully restored Datsun diesel truck to work the next several weeks. I hate to drive it during our snowy/rainy weather. But, we have been praying for rain, so are glad for the weather and are praying for another storm. Wish the people back east could reverse the storms and send them to us. 
Now to try and get a battery for the truck as the one in it won't start and even with the charger on it, doesn't hold a charge. I've talked with the battery/tire people and they will get one ready. Now just have to get the little pickup to the tire shop for the battery.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I am trying all alternatives possible to stay away from surgery, which is a last resort. I am ok and still doing the stairs. Everyone's problem is different though and I know it depends on that too. I am sorry that your back still objects after having gone through the surgery. Your attitude must make all the difference in the world. You always bring such a cheery attitude here and care for others.


My thinking is that I'm very lucky that I have a motorized wheelchair, a place to live that's compatible with it and my wonderful daughter looking out for me!! I think I'm incredibly lucky.
I'm so glad you've found a way of eating, etc. that is helping with your problem.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

We don't " plow" dirt like you are thinking, we "plow" or push the snow out of the yard & off the driveway.
We do not use plows to work the fields here like is done in the east. We use cultivators instead.



Cashmeregma said:


> Sonja, Re: hat not matching up with decreases since you had knit the next size up...I knit a baby sweater with one half one size and the other half the next size up. :roll: Lesson learned that I need to highlight the size I use through the pattern. Glad you figured it out. Should go faster now.
> 
> Oh dear Julie. Just read about the car underbelly coming up over the steps. Would anywhere be safe with drivers like that. :shock: So glad your lemon tree wasn't there. I imagine they will be more aware of the stairs now for the sake of their car. Hope you can get that washing machine fixed soon.
> 
> Va. Sharon, Hope you soon feel better. Hard to be energetic when you head hurts.
> 
> Sugarsugar, This sure has been a difficult time for you and DD. I pray this reaction to the iron infusion is soon over. Agreed re: coverage for emergency situations, but glad she was seen so quickly where you took her. Good decision.
> 
> Bonnie, some lovely yarn. Won't you be having some fun with that. Can't wait to see the finished results. Some smart people that buried the water pipes so deep. They really should do that all over the north.
> 
> Darowil, Could you post a link to the Facebook page. Apparently there is a sock company with Feat in their name and that's what I could pull up. I'm not on FB to do a search on there but it will let me view a page.
> 
> Gwen, Can't wait to see what you come up with for your yarn. I was quite impressed with Darowil's yarn/craft room.
> 
> Onthewingsofadove, Guess you are frozen till the weather warms up. How awful and so inconvenient in ways we don't even think of.
> 
> Gagesmom, Mel, hope you get some results soon. Hugs.
> 
> Bonnie, I had no idea that you could plow in this weather. Must be a very strong tractor unless the ground isn't frozen there.
> 
> OH Joy, We are very thankful you are here too.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> You can actually hire a taxi to do it for you. Talk to the pharmacy and let them know, if it comes to this, that you have hired a taxi to pick up your meds and bring them to you.


Thanks to everyone for their suggestions. And for caring enough to think of alternatives.
Things seem to be improving weatherwise. My daughter could go out to buy groceries this morning and from the weather reports, she won't have a problem going out the end of the week. 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


What a wonderful achievement!! Congratulations!!! Especially since you've had to brave a lot of terrible road conditions.
You should be very proud and I know your mom is proud of you!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> The son likes the idea of being paid- so needs to learn that to be paid consistently the work needs to be done!


You are not having to pay to fix the property are you?


----------



## Kathleendoris

jknappva said:


> Bless your heart!! You had a rough weekend. Seems like one of the parents could have stayed and helped with the children knowing you were having to ride herd on all of them.
> Rest up...we'll still be here!!
> Junek


I did volunteer for childminding duty, so I have no one to blame but myself! On the whole, I tend to think that the parents need the down time more than I do - they only have the weekend to recover from their working week, whereas I can catch up anytime. Anyway, the boys are fun, even if they do leave me feeling pretty washed up!


----------



## iamsam

here is another shamrock shake to go with the one I have already given you. --- sam

Shamrock Shake

2 servings

Ingredients

3 C. vanilla ice cream 
1 1/4 C. milk, 2% or whole 
1/4 tsp. mint extract 
4 drops green food coloring 
Whipped cream, to top with 
Green sugar sprinkles, to top with 
A cherry

Directions

You will need to use your blender for this recipe.

Start with the ice cream, scooping it into the blender.

Then pour the milk on top.

Add the mint extract and food coloring, then blend so that the food coloring and mint is evenly absorbed.

Taste the mixture. If you'd like to add more mint or color, do so now.

Blend again until smooth.

Pour into a heavy shake glass and top with whipped cream, sprinkles and a cherry for good measure.

Slàinte!

www.recipe4living.com/recipes/copycat_shamrock_shake


----------



## Bonnie7591

vabchnonnie said:


> Darowil, I would like to see a picture of your yarn/craft room that was talked about. I don't remember seeing it.
> 
> Also, anyone else with a picture to share. I don't take pictures and wouldn't know how to put on the computer anyway.
> 
> What is the best "over the counter" med for sinus, I may try it. I do have to be careful that I can take it, I'm diabetic and also have heart disease,etc. The pharmacist should be able to check it out for me...until next time...VA Sharon


I use Japanese Mint Oil for my sinuses, just put a drop on my finger & rub on temples, between my eyes & then run my finger under my nose. It makes the eyes water for a few minutes but works great. I rarely have to use other drugs.


----------



## iamsam

they don't "plow" very often here either - if they do anything they use the cultivators - and sometimes not even that - they just plant. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We don't " plow" dirt like you are thinking, we "plow" or push the snow out of the yard & off the driveway.
> We do not use plows to work the fields here like s done in tvhe east. We use cultivators instead.


----------



## Bonnie7591

vabchnonnie said:


> Bonnie - what should I try for the sinuses? I'm keeping my teeth OUT OF my mouth as much as possible. No $funds for the dentist at this time. Thanks for your note...VA Sharon


I just posted above.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


Congratulations, Jaime. Do you have a job lined up or is the hunt on?


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> they don't "plow" very often here either - if they do anything they use the cultivators - and sometimes not even that - they just plant. --- sam


There is getting to be more " no-till" planting here but the seed drills are incredibly expensive.


----------



## purl2diva

Congratulations, Jamie on completing your course. And thank you for choosing the health care field. Good, cheerful.compassionate workers are in demand, I'm sure you are all three,


----------



## Cashmeregma

DH just called and was telling me how wonderful the view is from where he is standing on the 5th floor looking out the full-length windows onto Central Park. I asked him to take a picture for me and thus for us. He hasn't called back yet so I guess he is trying to get a really nice one.

flyty1n, What a lousy thing to have happen. So glad neither of you were hurt but quite a shock I am sure. Hope no aches show up tomorrow. Hope you can get your car fixed quickly and also get the battery for the truck. I'd gladly set up a big fan and blow some of our weather your way. I know you can use it.


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> I use Japanese Mint Oil for my sinuses, just put a drop on my finger & rub on temples, between my eyes & then run my finger under my nose. It makes the eyes water for a few minutes but works great. I rarely have to use other drugs.


Thanks for that , I will give it a try too 
Sonja


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

They employ me



Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations, Jaime. Do you have a job lined up or is the hunt on?


----------



## sassafras123

Here ar goldfields


----------



## Normaedern

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


Well done :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

sassafras123 said:


> Here ar goldfields


Wow!! What an amazing photo :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

sassafras123 said:


> Here ar goldfields


Beautiful!


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> That is fabulous. I use herbs in teas and cooking, even wild plants, such as dandelion leaves. Have never made a salve although I have bought several herbal salves. The doctors used them in Germany and a Turkish doctor there told me to use honey on some problems internal and external. Would love to have known your family.


I use them in everything too, salves are not hard to make. Mostly I make personalized ones for people. Honey is a wonderful healer, I find.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> They employ me


That's great


----------



## Bonnie7591

VA Sharon, This is how I store my needles. The other side has has pockets for all my quilting rulers. I made it after seeing something similar for gift wrap & cards. It's made of upholstery fabric & fits over a heavy coat hanger that hangs on the door of my sewing/craft room.
It's not the best for circulars, they hang all over but at least this way I can find things when they're all together.


----------



## iamsam

why didn't you go along? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> DH just called and was telling me how wonderful the view is from where he is standing on the 5th floor looking out the full-length windows onto Central Park. I asked him to take a picture for me and thus for us. He hasn't called back yet so I guess he is trying to get a really nice one.
> 
> flyty1n, What a lousy thing to have happen. So glad neither of you were hurt but quite a shock I am sure. Hope no aches show up tomorrow. Hope you can get your car fixed quickly and also get the battery for the truck. I'd gladly set up a big fan and blow some of our weather your way. I know you can use it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Flyty1n I'm glad you weren't hurt in the accident, its good you have a second vehicle to use.
Daralene, have fun making Ukrainian eggs, they are so beautiful but very time consuming. Lots of Ukrainians in our area, Vegreville Alberta even has a pysanka as a tourist attraction

http://www.vegreville.com/visiting/what-to-see-and-do

Well, better get off here & get a salad made, we are going to DS house for a fish fry


----------



## Bulldog

GWEN, Great pictures of you and Brantley with the fur babies. I love your hair. It has sure grown. The Magnolia State Fiber Festival is May 29th and 30th. They are going to have fibers, yarns, rovings, classes, artisans, and demonstrations. For mor information you can go to http://www.msff.net
JOY (DESERT), The flowers sure did brighten my day. I am so glad you are feeling some better.
SHARON (VEGAS), I am heartbroken to hear of the Surgeons findings. This happened to me with my right foot. I went in to have a simple bunionectomy and come out with a cast following the Kinder Procedure which left me with a deformed foot. I ended up with two more surgeries on the right foot and one on the left. Search your internet for neurosurgeons and look at how they are rated. Go to the one with the highest rating and get another opinion. If he says the same thing, then you are looking at getting the damage repaired and done correctly this time. This may lead to less or no pain and a better quality of life. I will certainly have you in my prayers.
MELLIE, I am hoping when I read further on that you have gotten a good report on your MRI. Your four All-in-ones are so cute. You do such fast and good work.
BETTY IRENE, Good to see you posting. Hope to see you more often.
JULIE, Cant tell you enough how beautiful the color and the pattern are on your cowl. You knit so beautifully. I pray they are making progress on getting your washing machine repaired and working and that they will get the fence in for Ringo and a ramp for you.
PAULA, Congrats on 47 years? Jim and I will make 48 in August.
JEANETTE, Your chick pea salad sounds so good as does all of your cooking. I ordered some Zatar from Amazon ages ago and never got it.
DARALENE, Condolences in the loss of your young friend. Glad to hear your Mom is doing some better.
BONNIE, You have made a beautiful sock and hat and love the mystery yarn.
MARY, So glad you got a good nights sleep. You certainly needed the rest. Pray the H/A is better. I did not make it to church Sunday either. I woke up with the worst sore throat and my leg was killing me. It turned out to be a day of heavy rain.
SORLENNA, Healing prayers for that ole cold and for the situation with your daughter.
I finally got one heel done on one of my socks with my gifted yarn. Tonight I will get the other one done. Then I am on the home stretch.
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Swedenme

sassafras123 said:


> Here ar goldfields


Beautiful


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sorry you're not feeling well again. If you have false teeth & your head aches when they are in, perhaps your problem is from your sinuses? Often your teeth ache from them & the pressure of the teeth may be aggravating it.
> Might be something to think about.


That would make sense. might even make sense if she Doesn't have false teeth-- My teeth have such deep roots, they extend INTO the sinus cavity and cause me no end of problems. I can tell when sinuses are getting infected by the feel of back teeth! Oh, I have great empathy for anyone whose teeth hurt. It isn't an ache, just hurt.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> Yes, we would have liked to travel and experience new places and people, but it is not likely to ever happen now. Perhaps that is why all y'all have come into our lives at this point?
> 
> I'm grateful for all of you here.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Very well-said. We get a travel tour most weeks with posts from various people over the world. How great is that?

And I want to thank again those who responded to my request for input about Meals on Wheels. I went before the Co commis today and talked about MoW, trying to dispel misinformation and maybe get a few more volunteers to do it. Such an important program.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not sure yet...definitely purple yarn though...LOL


Swedenme said:


> Definitely curious . I thought it might be colourful , couldn't see you going for anything else . Is there going to be some purple in there ?
> Sonja


----------



## sassafras123

Norma,Bonnie,Betty and Sonja thank you. They are breathtaking. Fun to walk in as the pollen colors your shoes gold. We are so very blessed to have had almost 3" of rain this year.


----------



## Gweniepooh

ditto....good idea about the totes. I just wouldn't have enough totes.


Swedenme said:


> Wow Sharon I think you pretty much have everything organised perfect . I would love a space like that .
> Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

I use a nettie pot with a solution of warm water, salt and a little baking soda to flush my sinuses. It was recommended by my ear,nose, & throat doctor.


vabchnonnie said:


> Darowil, I would like to see a picture of your yarn/craft room that was talked about. I don't remember seeing it.
> 
> Also, anyone else with a picture to share. I don't take pictures and wouldn't know how to put on the computer anyway.
> 
> What is the best "over the counter" med for sinus, I may try it. I do have to be careful that I can take it, I'm diabetic and also have heart disease,etc. The pharmacist should be able to check it out for me...until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


Congrats!!! Now what did you grad from? What type schooling? You are a sharp little cookie, was fun meeting you at KAP.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You're on the right track Sam...but they are too big (stick out too far)...do have something ordered; already bought all that the store had in stock...LOL


thewren said:


> you could always screw round clothes baskets to the wall. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Congratulations Jamie!!! So proud of you! What a nice group of photos. So are you now off seeking employment using your new certification? Best of luck in all you do Jamie. Hope to see you in Aug. at the next KAP!


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


----------



## Gweniepooh

What next then?


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Thank you to all, and yes I plan on doing more schooling


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> Here ar goldfields


Lovely-- just what this dull afternoon needed. TY for posting-- see another travel w/o leaving home.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Daralene I do pysanky (Ukranian egg decorating)! I love it. I just know you are going to be great doing it. I haven't done it in a few years; hands just not steady enough in my opinion. I have to see if I can find some that I've done and post a picture. Be sure to use range free eggs if you purchase your own fresh eggs. Those from the grocery store the shells are too fragile from all the crap they feed the chickens. There is also a good online business for purchasing supplies. Have fun!


Cashmeregma said:


> My son is picking me up and we are taking a class together this evening. It was one of their Christmas presents to me, his time and a class. He let me pick and I had him with me when I picked so he would enjoy it too. We are going to learn how to make Ukranian decorated eggs tonight. He is driving and will come get me this evening. He thought it would be a good thing that he could teach to his children. He and DIL are the best gift givers. Another gift was a wine bottle titled Jazz and a kit that once you drink the wine, turns the bottle into a lamp.
> 
> Sassafrass, Can't wait to see your latest photos.
> 
> Julie, Logically the warranty should still be valid since it is on the washing machine. You are still the same owner who purchased the warranty. They are always changing things, but it would stop people from buying warranties if a move invalidated it. Of course if it is the pipes, that is another matter, or if they damaged it in moving, but don't say anything about that.  They will let you know. Sure hope that is right for your country too and that would take care of the repair expense. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> VA Sharon, This is how I store my needles. The other side has has pockets for all my quilting rulers. I made it after seeing something similar for gift wrap & cards. It's made of upholstery fabric & fits over a heavy coat hanger that hangs on the door of my sewing/craft room.
> It's not the best for circulars, they hang all over but at least this way I can find things when they're all together.


On the main digest I saw a thing a DH had made (hey, we could do our own!) using some sizeable tube (maybe 5 inches across) he cut 3 inch round chunks off and glued them to a 1 X 6, setting them a bit apart. Needles then hung over the round chunks. Probably clear as mud.

Another had used wooden spools to do the same type thing-- I didn't like this as well as think the larger circle would be better. Wonder if I cleaned up cat food cans-- they are about the right size if I could get the stink out!


----------



## Gweniepooh

So glad you weren't hurt! Sorry that your car is damaged. Be careful with your restored truck; hope your repairs won't be too costly.


flyty1n said:


> Bummer day..just had the back corner of my car smashed in the roundaboutl. I was coming out and he came in and got the driver's side back door, fender and fenderwell. Insurance report is filed, and the policemen said no one would get a citation as it was not possible to tell if he or I were there first (I was). But, of course, he says he was. I saw his car not yet in the roundabout. NO damage to people, but this means I need to drive my 1982 fully restored Datsun diesel truck to work the next several weeks. I hate to drive it during our snowy/rainy weather. But, we have been praying for rain, so are glad for the weather and are praying for another storm. Wish the people back east could reverse the storms and send them to us.
> Now to try and get a battery for the truck as the one in it won't start and even with the charger on it, doesn't hold a charge. I've talked with the battery/tire people and they will get one ready. Now just have to get the little pickup to the tire shop for the battery.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations! :thumbup:


Ditto for Jamie!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bulldog said:


> GWEN, Great pictures of you and Brantley with the fur babies. I love your hair. It has sure grown. The Magnolia State Fiber Festival is May 29th and 30th. They are going to have fibers, yarns, rovings, classes, artisans, and demonstrations. For mor information you can go to http://www.msff.net
> JOY (DESERT), The flowers sure did brighten my day. I am so glad you are feeling some better.
> SHARON (VEGAS), I am heartbroken to hear of the Surgeons findings. This happened to me with my right foot. I went in to have a simple bunionectomy and come out with a cast following the Kinder Procedure which left me with a deformed foot. I ended up with two more surgeries on the right foot and one on the left. Search your internet for neurosurgeons and look at how they are rated. Go to the one with the highest rating and get another opinion. If he says the same thing, then you are looking at getting the damage repaired and done correctly this time. This may lead to less or no pain and a better quality of life. I will certainly have you in my prayers.
> MELLIE, I am hoping when I read further on that you have gotten a good report on your MRI. Your four All-in-ones are so cute. You do such fast and good work.
> BETTY IRENE, Good to see you posting. Hope to see you more often.
> JULIE, Cant tell you enough how beautiful the color and the pattern are on your cowl. You knit so beautifully. I pray they are making progress on getting your washing machine repaired and working and that they will get the fence in for Ringo and a ramp for you.
> PAULA, Congrats on 47 years? Jim and I will make 48 in August.
> JEANETTE, Your chick pea salad sounds so good as does all of your cooking. I ordered some Zatar from Amazon ages ago and never got it.
> DARALENE, Condolences in the loss of your young friend. Glad to hear your Mom is doing some better.
> BONNIE, You have made a beautiful sock and hat and love the mystery yarn.
> MARY, So glad you got a good nights sleep. You certainly needed the rest. Pray the H/A is better. I did not make it to church Sunday either. I woke up with the worst sore throat and my leg was killing me. It turned out to be a day of heavy rain.
> SORLENNA, Healing prayers for that ole cold and for the situation with your daughter.
> I finally got one heel done on one of my socks with my gifted yarn. Tonight I will get the other one done. Then I am on the home stretch.
> I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


Betty, I'll send you some the next time I make a batch.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> My son is picking me up and we are taking a class together this evening. It was one of their Christmas presents to me, his time and a class. He let me pick and I had him with me when I picked so he would enjoy it too. We are going to learn how to make Ukranian decorated eggs tonight. He is driving and will come get me this evening. He thought it would be a good thing that he could teach to his children. He and DIL are the best gift givers. Another gift was a wine bottle titled Jazz and a kit that once you drink the wine, turns the bottle into a lamp.
> 
> Sassafrass, Can't wait to see your latest photos.
> 
> Julie, Logically the warranty should still be valid since it is on the washing machine. You are still the same owner who purchased the warranty. They are always changing things, but it would stop people from buying warranties if a move invalidated it. Of course if it is the pipes, that is another matter, or if they damaged it in moving, but don't say anything about that.  They will let you know. Sure hope that is right for your country too and that would take care of the repair expense. :thumbup:


Only just home long enough to have lunch- I've got to look into it!


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOW! What a brilliant picture.....certainly true to the name.


sassafras123 said:


> Here ar goldfields


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Bummer day..just had the back corner of my car smashed in the roundaboutl. I was coming out and he came in and got the driver's side back door, fender and fenderwell. Insurance report is filed, and the policemen said no one would get a citation as it was not possible to tell if he or I were there first (I was). But, of course, he says he was. I saw his car not yet in the roundabout. NO damage to people, but this means I need to drive my 1982 fully restored Datsun diesel truck to work the next several weeks. I hate to drive it during our snowy/rainy weather. But, we have been praying for rain, so are glad for the weather and are praying for another storm. Wish the people back east could reverse the storms and send them to us.
> Now to try and get a battery for the truck as the one in it won't start and even with the charger on it, doesn't hold a charge. I've talked with the battery/tire people and they will get one ready. Now just have to get the little pickup to the tire shop for the battery.


That was most unfortunate!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the photo of the goldfields...we can't even see grass here - just mukey old snow.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are not having to pay to fix the property are you?


No! his dad is paying him!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> No! his dad is paying him!


I'm thinking that the question has to do with the damage done by the less than stellar driver who drove off your pavement earlier. I hope your landlord doesn't have to pay for it either---just the driver should be responsible.


----------



## Grannypeg

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


Congratulations on a job well done. Your studies have paid off.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone it is almost 6:45pm and I am home in my jammies and finally caught up. I have a roast beef in the oven with potatoes in the same pan. I am also making asparagus and brussel sprouts. Gage was off school on Friday due to a nasty cough and I am contemplating keeping him home again tomorrow.

Jamie congrats on completing your course, your smile says it all.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> I use a nettie pot with a solution of warm water, salt and a little baking soda to flush my sinuses. It was recommended by my ear,nose, & throat doctor.


I love my neti pot too, the salt solution and then a couple drops of oregano oil work great.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I love my neti pot too, the salt solution and then a couple drops of oregano oil work great.


I have never tried oregano oil in the neti pot. I will have try it, I have it for the steam shower.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> What next then?


LPN as soon as she can get into the course.


----------



## flyty1n

Cashmeregma, how I would love you to have that big fan and send us some of your snow. Thanks for your sympathy, I needed it.


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Here ar goldfields


Beautiful!! I'll be so glad to see flowers here!! Another round of snow predicted on Thursday!! Just heard this was the slowest February ever for us! And nowhere near what a lot of you folks have!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

> JULIE, Cant tell you enough how beautiful the color and the pattern are on your cowl. You knit so beautifully. I pray they are making progress on getting your washing machine repaired and working and that they will get the fence in for Ringo and a ramp for you.
> bulldog


Thank you- you are a beautiful knitter too- I loved your socks. Nasir's son is here doing the door locks that needed fixing! And there is a rude drawing that needs painting over.


----------



## flyty1n

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you- you are a beautiful knitter too- I loved your socks. Nasir's son is here doing the door locks that needed fixing! And there is a rude drawing that needs painting over.


Julie, is that drawing in the inside of the house or outside? Either way it is terrible, but I am sorry if you have had to look at it until now.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Thank you Thank you Thank you, the place I took the class at is employing me. Oh I will be there for sure just as soon as I am able to put it into the books I will have that weekend for wanting it off so come heck or high water I will be there for sure!!!! Love and miss you lots and lots



Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations Jamie!!! So proud of you! What a nice group of photos. So are you now off seeking employment using your new certification? Best of luck in all you do Jamie. Hope to see you in Aug. at the next KAP!


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

LPN Class at a local BOCES hopefully



Gweniepooh said:


> What next then?


----------



## NanaCaren

Tonight I had some new visitors to my backyard. I am very happy to see more than one out there. Seth was very excited as well, he stays so quiet who,e looking out the window.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm thinking that the question has to do with the damage done by the less than stellar driver who drove off your pavement earlier. I hope your landlord doesn't have to pay for it either---just the driver should be responsible.


I think in that case it was the car that came off worse! The concrete does not show much of the impact.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've also seen one made using paper towel/toilet paper tubes. I made the hanging needle holder pictured below and made the "tubes" out of canvas and pockets out of vinyl for storing extra cables. Also use the vinyl to make holders for DPNs. It is held onto a clothes hanger with velcro tabs. Sorry it is a little blurry.


Kansas g-ma said:


> On the main digest I saw a thing a DH had made (hey, we could do our own!) using some sizeable tube (maybe 5 inches across) he cut 3 inch round chunks off and glued them to a 1 X 6, setting them a bit apart. Needles then hung over the round chunks. Probably clear as mud.
> 
> Another had used wooden spools to do the same type thing-- I didn't like this as well as think the larger circle would be better. Wonder if I cleaned up cat food cans-- they are about the right size if I could get the stink out!


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Julie, is that drawing in the inside of the house or outside? Either way it is terrible, but I am sorry if you have had to look at it until now.


It is out in the laundry- fortunately I could choose to avoid looking at it, it is just that it is going to need an oil based paint to cover it- with acrylic it 'bleeds' through.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is awesome. She will be such a compassionate nurse. What a good career match for her. I know you are proud of her.


NanaCaren said:


> LPN as soon as she can get into the course.


----------



## Gweniepooh

How beautiful and peaceful they look. Do you put food out for them?


NanaCaren said:


> Tonight I had some new visitors to my backyard. I am very happy to see more than one out there. Seth was very excited as well, he stays so quiet who,e looking out the window.


----------



## Gweniepooh

If you don't want to use an oil based paint they can cover it with a stain blocking paint (one brand called Kilz available here) then paint over with the latex paint.


Lurker 2 said:


> It is out in the laundry- fortunately I could choose to avoid looking at it, it is just that it is going to need an oil based paint to cover it- with acrylic it 'bleeds' through.


----------



## Bulldog

JOY (DESERT) Absolutely love the yellow flowers.
GWEN, You have my curiosity up about the storage now. Pretty quilt picture.
CAREN, Loved your "visitors" I would have been spell bound as Seth was.
JAIMEE, Woooohooo. I am so proud of you and doubly proud you are choosing the medical field. You will be a wonderful nurse. You are compassionate and have such an upbeat/positive personality. Proud of you, honey.
JEANETTE, That would be wonderful and would be so happy to pay for it. (Zatar)
I also use the saline rinse for the sinuses. It really helps
I know I have forgotten something but sometimers has struck. Must get our Taco Salads made and off to knit.
KATHY, Good you got at load but not so good weather was bad. Prayers continue for traveling mercy for you.
I LOVE YOU ALL TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> That is awesome. She will be such a compassionate nurse. What a good career match for her. I know you are proud of her.


I am very proud of her 👍👍👍😊😊😊 I think she will do wonderful.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> How beautiful and peaceful they look. Do you put food out for them?


They do seem to be content most times. One of the doe was sleeping out there this morning, I'll post the photo. I did put a bale of hay out this winter just recently, there was no needles left on the trees for the to eat. The snow is belly deep on them. I have hat left from the farm animals I might as well put it to good use.

I love your needles holder 👍👍


----------



## machriste

Julie, there is a white spray paint that has a shelac base that I have used to cover colored marker drawings (done by my artistic children when they were very young.) It took just one coat and did not bleed through. A very helpful clerk at a paint store told me about it when I described the problem to him.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Just marking my place for now


----------



## Gweniepooh

I mentioned the other day that DH had years ago built me a blanket chest. Here is the picture of it. It has a sliding drawer inside it too.
Also here are a couple of pictures for Daralene of some of the pysanky that I've done in the past. Didn't say I was good...just that I've done it...LOL


----------



## pacer

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Thank you to all, and yes I plan on doing more schooling


Congratulations! I am very proud of you. So glad to hear that you will continue your schooling. Have you made anything with the yarn that you bought at KAP?


----------



## sassafras123

Kansas, Gwen, Rookie, Betty thank you. Great way to start the day....desert rambling.
Caren, nice of you to feed deer amidst the winter you are having.
Jamie, congratulations.
Gwen, love blanket chest and egg.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Tonight I had some new visitors to my backyard. I am very happy to see more than one out there. Seth was very excited as well, he stays so quiet who,e looking out the window.


Oh, love these nature pix-- well, almost any pix. I miss the deer who were almost always in my yard at the lake. One year had a flock of turkeys, 1 male and 3 hens, that really kept me entertained as he often fluffed up and presented at the road just above my house. Figured he was calling the females.


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> I hope that group know what a success Susan's program - hope they are green with envy. some people just don't want to put out the effort to better themselves. I do hope susan gets support for her next session. --- sam


Thank you, Sam. There have been ongoing conversations about a contract between Susan and the J & F leadership over the time of the house project; but everything was dependent upon the timely completion of the gosling house. When she and Ben have had some recovery time this week, she will take up those conversations again.

It has been a rough slog these last several months when she and Ben have done most of the work because the goslings have been in various schools or working full-time. Poor Ben has worked full-time for Time Warner (and most of that time was outdoors in this weather we've all been ''enjoying'' for months) and then spending all of his days off working on the house or working part-time outside TW to earn extra money to buy supplies for the rehab.

As we say around here, ''His butt has really been draggin'!!"

Susan slipped on the ice today and fell. She landed, sitting, on her ankle and knee. She kept saying, ''Thank God the house is done. Thank God the house is done.'' I believe that she will be okay but the next few days will not likely be the most comfortable she's ever had. I'll be getting up with Tim for the next several days and Ben will take him to school tomorrow. After that we will see how it goes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned the other day that DH had years ago built me a blanket chest. Here is the picture of it. It has a sliding drawer inside it too.
> Also here are a couple of pictures for Daralene of some of the pysanky that I've done in the past. Didn't say I was good...just that I've done it...LOL


All very pretty.


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> have you ever thought of running for president. --- sam


I thank you for the great compliment,Sam, but have no idea why you ask that of me. I have no skills or even the remotest experience to serve in that capacity. But I'm flattered.

Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n

Beautiful chest and pasanky. Do you blow the eggs out before you paint them?


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> My son is picking me up and we are taking a class together this evening. It was one of their Christmas presents to me, his time and a class. He let me pick and I had him with me when I picked so he would enjoy it too. We are going to learn how to make Ukranian decorated eggs tonight. He is driving and will come get me this evening. He thought it would be a good thing that he could teach to his children. He and DIL are the best gift givers. Another gift was a wine bottle titled Jazz and a kit that once you drink the wine, turns the bottle into a lamp.
> 
> Sassafrass, Can't wait to see your latest photos.
> 
> Julie, Logically the warranty should still be valid since it is on the washing machine. You are still the same owner who purchased the warranty. They are always changing things, but it would stop people from buying warranties if a move invalidated it. Of course if it is the pipes, that is another matter, or if they damaged it in moving, but don't say anything about that.  They will let you know. Sure hope that is right for your country too and that would take care of the repair expense. :thumbup:


That sounds like a great gift, I hope you and DS had a great time, can't wait to see the fruits of your labors.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes you blow the eggs out, wash them and dry them inside & out. If you try to do the pysanky on them and their is moisture inside still they will shatter.


flyty1n said:


> Beautiful chest and pasanky. Do you blow the eggs out before you paint them?


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned the other day that DH had years ago built me a blanket chest. Here is the picture of it. It has a sliding drawer inside it too.
> Also here are a couple of pictures for Daralene of some of the pysanky that I've done in the past. Didn't say I was good...just that I've done it...LOL


Beautiful chest. 
I love the eggs, those are definitely creative, don't think I'd have the patience.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> They do seem to be content most times. One of the doe was sleeping out there this morning, I'll post the photo. I did put a bale of hay out this winter just recently, there was no needles left on the trees for the to eat. The snow is belly deep on them. I have hat left from the farm animals I might as well put it to good use.
> 
> I love your needles holder 👍👍


Poor baby, glad they have the hay, that just looks cold.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I have never tried oregano oil in the neti pot. I will have try it, I have it for the steam shower.


Only use one or two drops though, it will definitely make your eyes water but if you are getting an infection, it seems to just kick it right out.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Tonight I had some new visitors to my backyard. I am very happy to see more than one out there. Seth was very excited as well, he stays so quiet who,e looking out the window.


So pretty, I bet they were hungry when they found the hay. Seth is so cute. How's DJ doing, still loving school?


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> I've also seen one made using paper towel/toilet paper tubes. I made the hanging needle holder pictured below and made the "tubes" out of canvas and pockets out of vinyl for storing extra cables. Also use the vinyl to make holders for DPNs. It is held onto a clothes hanger with velcro tabs. Sorry it is a little blurry.


That's cool.


----------



## Poledra65

flyty1n said:


> Bummer day..just had the back corner of my car smashed in the roundaboutl. I was coming out and he came in and got the driver's side back door, fender and fenderwell. Insurance report is filed, and the policemen said no one would get a citation as it was not possible to tell if he or I were there first (I was). But, of course, he says he was. I saw his car not yet in the roundabout. NO damage to people, but this means I need to drive my 1982 fully restored Datsun diesel truck to work the next several weeks. I hate to drive it during our snowy/rainy weather. But, we have been praying for rain, so are glad for the weather and are praying for another storm. Wish the people back east could reverse the storms and send them to us.
> Now to try and get a battery for the truck as the one in it won't start and even with the charger on it, doesn't hold a charge. I've talked with the battery/tire people and they will get one ready. Now just have to get the little pickup to the tire shop for the battery.


Ewe, that sucks, I do hope it isn't too bad to fix, glad you do have the truck though, hopefully you won't have much difficulty getting over to get the battery. Very glad that you weren't hurt in any way, and hopefully you won't be sore tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great pictures too, love your smile. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> I've only joined Facebook for this reason. I spend enough time here without getting caught upin something else.
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Feats-in-socks/1555504524691817


  And it can become an obsession too. lol
No sense wasting good knitting time with idle hands is my motto. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> He was saying it was a real eye opener how much he COULD do because he is fit- whereas many suffering from stroke, went straight downhill. Being in Hospital so often recently he has seen many other sufferers!


Very glad he's so fit, it does make things much better and easier on him. Hopefully he will be able to continue to do all the things he enjoys.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> In this area yes they seem to be worse there. I don't know about where Meloney is but I have been in some Canadian Walmarts and they are nearly as bad. I have to be careful of Seth he will comment if he sees outfits that are too far out there.


LOL! From the mouths of babes. It probably doesn't hurt some of them to hear it from a child as young children are fairly straight forward and honest in their opinions. :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I have herbs growing wild all over my property, I harvest them as needed. In the fall I harvest to last the winter. My great grandpa and great grandma where herbalists, worked for doctors making salves and medicines. My mum taught us what she learned. She still teaches the grands/ great grands as much as they are willing to listen and learn.


It's a wonderful thing to have passed from generation to generation, I hope that it continues for many more as so many things have been lost like that because we've stopped passing them on.


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> To be honest, Margaret, we had no idea that we would be drawn so far into this road Susan realized that she was being directed to walk. Not this far nor this much of our lives, finances, time, prayers, etc. But we all keep seeing God provide what is needed--every time in every area--particularly the finances.
> 
> And yes, the rewards are very visible also.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> If you don't want to use an oil based paint they can cover it with a stain blocking paint (one brand called Kilz available here) then paint over with the latex paint.


Have not heard of that- would have to hunt for something!


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Julie, there is a white spray paint that has a shelac base that I have used to cover colored marker drawings (done by my artistic children when they were very young.) It took just one coat and did not bleed through. A very helpful clerk at a paint store told me about it when I described the problem to him.


I must check and see what we have- I would have to phone- the two major hardware shops are virtually impossible for foot traffic!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned the other day that DH had years ago built me a blanket chest. Here is the picture of it. It has a sliding drawer inside it too.
> Also here are a couple of pictures for Daralene of some of the pysanky that I've done in the past. Didn't say I was good...just that I've done it...LOL


They look pretty good to me, Gwen!


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Personal thoughts here on this topic: If you don't want to read this, feel free to pass over this post.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Given Scriptural instructions on how to treat others who are not ''like us'', we all see our efforts as following instructions from God to love the unlovely, loving our ''enemies'', and even those who despitefully ''use us''--perhaps abusing the systems of support provided by such agencies as Job & Families by never putting forth the effort to move themselves off the rolls.
> 
> There is no expectation of rewards; but we know that this is what we as a family are called to do at this time, in this place. Yes, we would have liked to travel and experience new places and people, but it is not likely to ever happen now. Perhaps that is why all y'all have come into our lives at this point?
> 
> I'm grateful for all of you here.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:

And we are all grateful for you. And of course your family too.


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> I've got the energy, Sharon. Now if I can just find the time. Can't remember when was the last time I even got the dusting actually finished. Cooking and kitchen clean up, shopping for food & putting it away, attending to Tim and his homework, and keeping bathrooms respectable, leave little time for knitting. Oh, yeah, I forgot about sewing and mending still waiting to get done.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You, my dear, need an assistant. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Very glad he's so fit, it does make things much better and easier on him. Hopefully he will be able to continue to do all the things he enjoys.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Starting to feel not to good tonight....nausea and dizzy also have the sweats. :thumbdown: 

This is what I made for supper, but didn't eat very much.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Starting to feel not to good tonight....nausea and dizzy also have the sweats. :thumbdown:
> 
> This is what I made for supper, but didn't eat very much.


Do take care! (of yourself Melody)


----------



## gagesmom

Also some of the things I have seen at Walmart make me wonder about some people. There was a man who came through in a Superman onesie. Another man rode his scooter through the store with no pants on. I will have to see if I can get a few pictures of "The people of Walmart" in my store. Lol


----------



## gagesmom

Lurker 2 said:


> Do take care! (of yourself Melody)


Thank you Julie


----------



## Poledra65

Onthewingsofadove said:


> NO such luck. Still frozen


YUCK! Been there done that, in Alaska, one winter the toilet froze and cracked.


----------



## gagesmom

Heading to bed see you all tomorrow


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Heading to bed see you all tomorrow


Sleep well- hope the headache subsides!


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Also some of the things I have seen at Walmart make me wonder about some people. There was a man who came through in a Superman onesie. Another man rode his scooter through the store with no pants on. I will have to see if I can get a few pictures of "The people of Walmart" in my store. Lol


 :shock: :shock: Oh my. 
The worst I've seen is a fully grown man with his family and he was in pajamas and bare feet, that was setting a good example for the kids, I can't imagine letting my DH go into Walmart like that, of course he wouldn't want to anyway.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Starting to feel not to good tonight....nausea and dizzy also have the sweats. :thumbdown:
> 
> This is what I made for supper, but didn't eat very much.


Yum! 
I hope you are feeling better soon, hopefully the results of your MRI will help a lot.


----------



## jheiens

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: :shock: Oh my.
> The worst I've seen is a fully grown man with his family and he was in pajamas and bare feet, that was setting a good example for the kids, I can't imagine letting my DH go into Walmart like that, of course he wouldn't want to anyway.


Makes me wonder whatever happened to the ''No shoes, No shirt, No service'' policy?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Uh huh and now I may as well add the update. Soooo, Sat night 4am actually DD calls me to tell me she hasnt felt good most of the day and was now vomitting, shivers, weak, aching, headache, tingle fingers, face feels funny. FAR OUT! NOT on a Sat night pleeeease. Our emergency department is on good days more than 4 hour wait, so you just imagine what sat nights are like in there. Anyway..... no she didnt want me to pick her up to come to me  didnt want to do the waiting thing at hospital, soooo "what do you want me to do??" "just fix it " she says. :shock: So of course I was not impressed at this (i dont always have my magic wand)
> Ok...... I guess you will just have to ride it out... probably a bug. Let me know. She fell asleep around 6, calls me at 10.30am (I had stayed up coz was worried and on alert, as we do) ... I am worse, dont feel good at all.... want to go to hospital. Okaaaay... Do you want me to take you to private hospital(which is where the infusion was done) yep. Righteo then... and off we go. Seen in 10 mins, very nice doctor.... definately all symptoms are more reaction to the iron infusion. :shock: "Of course they are" says me. :roll:
> 
> Soooo, no fix it for this... have to ride it out but we can treat the symptoms. Drip of fluid in, nausea med by iv, tramadol for pain, anti something for burning from vomiting. They called the specialist who agreed she needed to be kept in for 24 hours to get past the worst.... sooooo she was discharged about 4pm today. Feeling a little bit better. This will take at least 3 days up to 7 days. UGH!!
> Anyway, yesterday I call the OTHER grandmother to please can you keep Serena overnight and drop to me in morning before work. Yep all good. (I thought I may as well USE her as there is a lot of that going on anyway) I was SO tired and had stayed at hospital till after 8pm.
> So the end result so far.......... is I had a nice time with Serena today, the friend who DD is staying with visited with her until home time and they came and picked up baby and off they went.
> 
> Stay tuned for any future dramas from me (not I hope) LOL :roll: :roll:


Oh no, I do hope that this all clears up soon. I also hope that she finally starts to figure out what she wants to do and starts to settle and mature, but it does take time and some mature faster than others.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Uh huh and now I may as well add the update. Soooo, Sat night 4am actually DD calls me to tell me she hasnt felt good most of the day and was now vomitting, shivers, weak, aching, headache, tingle fingers, face feels funny. FAR OUT! NOT on a Sat night pleeeease. Our emergency department is on good days more than 4 hour wait, so you just imagine what sat nights are like in there. Anyway..... no she didnt want me to pick her up to come to me  didnt want to do the waiting thing at hospital, soooo "what do you want me to do??" "just fix it " she says. :shock: So of course I was not impressed at this (i dont always have my magic wand)
> Ok...... I guess you will just have to ride it out... probably a bug. Let me know. She fell asleep around 6, calls me at 10.30am (I had stayed up coz was worried and on alert, as we do) ... I am worse, dont feel good at all.... want to go to hospital. Okaaaay... Do you want me to take you to private hospital(which is where the infusion was done) yep. Righteo then... and off we go. Seen in 10 mins, very nice doctor.... definately all symptoms are more reaction to the iron infusion. :shock: "Of course they are" says me. :roll:
> 
> Soooo, no fix it for this... have to ride it out but we can treat the symptoms. Drip of fluid in, nausea med by iv, tramadol for pain, anti something for burning from vomiting. They called the specialist who agreed she needed to be kept in for 24 hours to get past the worst.... sooooo she was discharged about 4pm today. Feeling a little bit better. This will take at least 3 days up to 7 days. UGH!!
> Anyway, yesterday I call the OTHER grandmother to please can you keep Serena overnight and drop to me in morning before work. Yep all good. (I thought I may as well USE her as there is a lot of that going on anyway) I was SO tired and had stayed at hospital till after 8pm.
> So the end result so far.......... is I had a nice time with Serena today, the friend who DD is staying with visited with her until home time and they came and picked up baby and off they went.
> 
> Stay tuned for any future dramas from me (not I hope) LOL :roll: :roll:


Oh no, I do hope that this all clears up soon. I also hope that she finally starts to figure out what she wants to do and starts to settle and mature, but it does take time and some mature faster than others.


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Makes me wonder whatever happened to the ''No shoes, No shirt, No service'' policy?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Me too, I mean, I know that Texas gets hot, but really, he couldn't come up with a pair of slippers to go with those pajamas? :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a suspicion that our watering ban has restricted us to hand held only- but when we are not in drought that would work- I will mention it to him!


I would think that the soaker hoses would be preferred, as you don't loose as much to evaporation with them. Unless they would not be allowed because you can't be caught using them.


----------



## Poledra65

Yay!!! It's Monday night and I'm actually caught up, there is hope yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh

that looks so yummy. Sorry you are not feeling well. Did you get the results from the MRI today? Very concerned about you Melody. You are in our prayers.


gagesmom said:


> Starting to feel not to good tonight....nausea and dizzy also have the sweats. :thumbdown:
> 
> This is what I made for supper, but didn't eat very much.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I would think that the soaker hoses would be preferred, as you don't loose as much to evaporation with them. Unless they would not be allowed because you can't be caught using them.


I am not too sure- have been hand holding the watering for my pots for so long!


----------



## tami_ohio

Pup lover said:


> I got this in an email and sent it to some here, Sam requested I try and post it as it is funny and unfortunately accurate! Will have to attach the picture separate from the explanation
> 
> _Explanation of "Why"
> 
> _______________________________________
> People born before 1946 are called - The Greatest Generation.
> 
> People born between 1946 and 1964 are called - The Baby Boomers .
> 
> People born between 1965 and 1979 are called - Generation X.
> 
> And people born between 1980 and 2010 are called -Generation Y.
> 
> Why do we call the last group -Generation Y ?
> 
> Y should I get a job?
> Y should I leave home and find my own place?
> Y should I get a car when I can borrow yours?
> Y should I clean my room?
> Y should I wash and iron my own clothes?
> Y should I buy any food?
> Y me?
> Y bother to do anything?
> Y not text me?
> 
> But perhaps a cartoonist explained it most eloquently...


 :-D


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> I want a new sofa so much! DH said the other day we should just get this one re-upholstered.....I don't think he has a clue as to what that would cost since it is leather. Anyway....I'm looking.


Ask Brantley if he want's to get an estimate for getting it re-upholstered! Him, not you! And then you can have the price of the new one you want all ready for him to compare it to!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> Starting to feel not to good tonight....nausea and dizzy also have the sweats. :thumbdown:
> 
> This is what I made for supper, but didn't eat very much.


Yum yum--sorry you aren't feeling well. Get better fast!


----------



## gagesmom

Gweniepooh said:


> that looks so yummy. Sorry you are not feeling well. Did you get the results from the MRI today? Very concerned about you Melody. You are in our prayers.


I might just call in sick tomorrow and call the dr and see if I can get in. While I am there I can ask for my results.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> It can be a feeling of pride to be a dinosaur. :thumbup: I mean that in the best way.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not too sure- have been hand holding the watering for my pots for so long!


Julie, you are right-- pots are almost always hand-watering things. Soakers would just waste water between pots.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Well my honey is on a bus now for 4 1/2 hours on his way to NYC with the rest of the band and colleagues. I'm on my own. Of course I will miss him but it will be so worthwhile, combining a concert on Monday with a Memorial concert today for the dearest man. I always got the warmest Bear Hugs from him. He is younger than DH and I and we are now finding that many younger than us have passed on. The world is a sadder place without him. "Downbeat Magazine has cited his ensembles as the finest in the United States and Canada nine times." He taught at Lawrence Univ. Appleton, Wisconsin. I'm listening to one of his arrangements now, an hommage to an Argentinian musician. Just lovely.
> 
> Good news.....Mom's heart rate is now up to 65 and li'l Sis said that she could hear she was better in her voice. I hadn't called mom again as just talking was so hard for her but might check in today. When you have 6 children, that can be a lot of phone calls when you don't feel well.
> 
> Thank you to every one of you for your prayers. I KNOW it made the difference.


I am so glad that your mom is feeling better. I will continue to keep her in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio

purl2diva said:


> I had neither cold nor snow nor ice to prevent me from yarn shopping last week, This what I am planning to make
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vitamin-d
> 
> and this is the yarn I bought. It is wool and rayon which gives it a lovely sheen but also makes it splitty.
> 
> I've gotten this far--a few more rows before I split off for sleeves and body.


Very pretty. I love the yarn.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Daralene!
> I am thinking now, I may unpick the twisted one and make some of my fingerless gloves with it, because by winter I will need them- especially in the morning for typing. And that is not a grumble- just an acceptance that I need to keep warm!


That would be a wonderful use of the yarn from the twisted one!


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> Ask Brantley if he want's to get an estimate for getting it re-upholstered! Him, not you! And then you can have the price of the new one you want all ready for him to compare it to!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> yeah! I just got my washing machine connected- it had been cross threaded and to the hot water system, whereas this one heats it's own water- pointless using the hot water cylinder for that- so it now is on the cold water tap, and I have the first load rinsed and in the drier. The back steps are a bit precipitous they are large and difficult for me to negotiate, so I am avoiding doing so- may be the right spot to ask for the ramp?


I am so glad you got the washing machine connected! And yes, that would be a good place to ask to have the ramp installed.


----------



## darowil

vabchnonnie said:


> Darowil, I would like to see a picture of your yarn/craft room that was talked about. I don't remember seeing it.


You wouldn't remember them -it is a while since I posted them.

I also have a wardrobe with tubs in it and those bags you deflate to fit more in.

The unit comes from Ikea.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> I might just call in sick tomorrow and call the dr and see if I can get in. While I am there I can ask for my results.


That sounds like a very good idea, Mel!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Julie, you are right-- pots are almost always hand-watering things. Soakers would just waste water between pots.


and I have not been in a situation where I could cultivate the soil for a long time- not like the garden I had in Christchurch, where I would have dug over the entire back garden from time to time- especially when I was cultivating potatoes!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> That would be a wonderful use of the yarn from the twisted one!


Especially now that I see the design as it was intended- the twist just does not look right!


----------



## tami_ohio

nittergma said:


> I think I'm like Heidi. I drive myself crazy sometimes trying to decide on which thing to get even if it's a skein of yarn lol! It is hard to see a kid playing video games all the time. Our grandkids didn't play them for years and they've started now but their time is limited so they still like to play and use their imaginations, I love to see what they come up with.
> We will have frozen pipes until Spring I'm afraid. we might need to replace pipes that are underground but the Spring thaw has to come first. It feels like camping out but definitely NOT as fun! We had this happen back in the 80s I think. Spring will come I know.
> I've been working on beginning lace charts and I might be getting the hang of it, I hope.
> .
> We have another dog. He looks like the white one in my avatar except he is black with a white tip on his tail and has white legs with black spots on them, I think they must be related they even act alike. They get along fine but not with our older dogs yet.
> I'm going back to catch up.


I'm sorry you still have frozen pipes. I hope you don't have to replace any.


----------



## Grannypeg

Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned the other day that DH had years ago built me a blanket chest. Here is the picture of it. It has a sliding drawer inside it too.
> Also here are a couple of pictures for Daralene of some of the pysanky that I've done in the past. Didn't say I was good...just that I've done it...LOL


Gorgeous blanket chest - your husband is very talented. Your pysanky is lovely too.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> I learned about this in Germany. Some people do everything by how the moon is. Even going to the dentist, etc. I did buy a chart but haven't followed it. Don't even know if I could find it now, but so interesting. Harvesting plants according to the moon also.


If you buy the Old Farmer's Almanac, it tells you what to plant when by the moon, ect.


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> Fingers and toes crossed that is not major in either way.


Ditto!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh well- I seem to be handling adversity without tears!!!!- Nextdoor drove their car off the concrete at my front door this morning, with an awful grawnching of the underbelly of the car, could not think what was going on at first- this is where I had been hoping to plant the lemon tree, and had wondered about the ramp- good thing I had not acted quickly!


Oh my, I hope that isn't something they will be doing often! Well, if they tear up the underside of the car, they won't be doing it often, as they won't have anything left to drive!


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Uh huh and now I may as well add the update. Soooo, Sat night 4am actually DD calls me to tell me she hasnt felt good most of the day and was now vomitting, shivers, weak, aching, headache, tingle fingers, face feels funny. FAR OUT! NOT on a Sat night pleeeease. Our emergency department is on good days more than 4 hour wait, so you just imagine what sat nights are like in there. Anyway..... no she didnt want me to pick her up to come to me  didnt want to do the waiting thing at hospital, soooo "what do you want me to do??" "just fix it " she says. :shock: So of course I was not impressed at this (i dont always have my magic wand)
> Ok...... I guess you will just have to ride it out... probably a bug. Let me know. She fell asleep around 6, calls me at 10.30am (I had stayed up coz was worried and on alert, as we do) ... I am worse, dont feel good at all.... want to go to hospital. Okaaaay... Do you want me to take you to private hospital(which is where the infusion was done) yep. Righteo then... and off we go. Seen in 10 mins, very nice doctor.... definately all symptoms are more reaction to the iron infusion. :shock: "Of course they are" says me. :roll:
> 
> Soooo, no fix it for this... have to ride it out but we can treat the symptoms. Drip of fluid in, nausea med by iv, tramadol for pain, anti something for burning from vomiting. They called the specialist who agreed she needed to be kept in for 24 hours to get past the worst.... sooooo she was discharged about 4pm today. Feeling a little bit better. This will take at least 3 days up to 7 days. UGH!!
> Anyway, yesterday I call the OTHER grandmother to please can you keep Serena overnight and drop to me in morning before work. Yep all good. (I thought I may as well USE her as there is a lot of that going on anyway) I was SO tired and had stayed at hospital till after 8pm.
> So the end result so far.......... is I had a nice time with Serena today, the friend who DD is staying with visited with her until home time and they came and picked up baby and off they went.
> 
> Stay tuned for any future dramas from me (not I hope) LOL :roll: :roll:


I am so sorry to hear your DD is still having a reaction to the iron infusion. I am glad that when she called at 4:30 AM and refused to go to the ER that it wasn't worse. And glad that she finally gave in and had you take her. Certainly USE other grandma for such occasions! Prayers headed your way for DD and you.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Actually the times I get closest to falling are when I'm not knitting!
> I loved your comment BTW


I missed the picture and the page!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> Julie, you are right-- pots are almost always hand-watering things. Soakers would just waste water between pots.


Unless you use something like this.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=49681&cat=2,2280,49657,49739


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gwen, beautiful blanket chest, Brantley is certainly a master furniture maker.
Margaret, now Ai don't fee so bad about my stash but I still need to stop buying.
Melody, hope you are feeling better soon.
Night all


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good night Bonnie and everyone else who might still be up. Rest well, knit well, feel well...prayers for all. TTYL


----------



## darowil

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


Congratulations


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> My son is picking me up and we are taking a class together this evening. It was one of their Christmas presents to me, his time and a class. He let me pick and I had him with me when I picked so he would enjoy it too. We are going to learn how to make Ukranian decorated eggs tonight. He is driving and will come get me this evening. He thought it would be a good thing that he could teach to his children. He and DIL are the best gift givers. Another gift was a wine bottle titled Jazz and a kit that once you drink the wine, turns the bottle into a lamp.
> 
> Sassafrass, Can't wait to see your latest photos.
> 
> Julie, Logically the warranty should still be valid since it is on the washing machine. You are still the same owner who purchased the warranty. They are always changing things, but it would stop people from buying warranties if a move invalidated it. Of course if it is the pipes, that is another matter, or if they damaged it in moving, but don't say anything about that.  They will let you know. Sure hope that is right for your country too and that would take care of the repair expense. :thumbup:


What a wonderful present that is. Hope you have fun and learn lots at the course and enjoy the time withDS.


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Tonight I had some new visitors to my backyard. I am very happy to see more than one out there. Seth was very excited as well, he stays so quiet who,e looking out the window.


Beautiful serene pictures . Like Seth I used to love sitting watching especially very early in the mornings . 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned the other day that DH had years ago built me a blanket chest. Here is the picture of it. It has a sliding drawer inside it too.
> Also here are a couple of pictures for Daralene of some of the pysanky that I've done in the past. Didn't say I was good...just that I've done it...LOL


Your blanket chest is beautiful , and so is your pysanky egg or pay any egg as my ipad kept putting 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

gagesmom said:


> Heading to bed see you all tomorrow


Hope you get a good nights sleep and wake up feeling better
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: :shock: Oh my.
> The worst I've seen is a fully grown man with his family and he was in pajamas and bare feet, that was setting a good example for the kids, I can't imagine letting my DH go into Walmart like that, of course he wouldn't want to anyway.


That was happening a lot here especially with younger women they were just going shopping in there pjs ,


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned the other day that DH had years ago built me a blanket chest. Here is the picture of it. It has a sliding drawer inside it too.
> Also here are a couple of pictures for Daralene of some of the pysanky that I've done in the past. Didn't say I was good...just that I've done it...LOL


What a lovley chest-Brantley is so good and what a useful attreactive item.
I like you eggs- I like the style you have used for the figures. Looks far too complicated for me to even think of trying - I have no confidnece in my abilty to draw anything much beyond a stick figure. And no desire to try- I've too much knitting to do to learn another craft.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I must check and see what we have- I would have to phone- the two major hardware shops are virtually impossible for foot traffic!


Why bother? It's not your responsibilty to paint it over, and it sounds they will get around to it so you can just ignore the work needed. You've got wnough to do with settling in without adding unneccesary things to the list.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: :shock: Oh my.
> The worst I've seen is a fully grown man with his family and he was in pajamas and bare feet, that was setting a good example for the kids, I can't imagine letting my DH go into Walmart like that, of course he wouldn't want to anyway.


It's not unusual to see Asians out in PJs here- they seem to think that they are nice outfits and don't realsie they are for bed. Mind you often they are more concealing that the clothes people wear!


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> Heading to bed see you all tomorrow


Hope you feel better when you wake up.


----------



## sugarsugar

Well I did say to stay tuned.....!! :shock: 

DD now has two cracked ribs from vomiting so much!!  

I am way behind on here and havent realy read anything much.

Back soon.


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> I missed the picture and the page!


On the Feats in Socks facebook page. It's not my photo


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> Well I did say to stay tuned.....!! :shock:
> 
> DD now has two cracked ribs from vomiting so much!!
> 
> I am way behind on here and havent realy read anything much.
> 
> Back soon.


Oh no things are going from bad to worse . I hope she has at least stopped vomiting now 
Sonja


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Well I did say to stay tuned.....!! :shock:
> 
> DD now has two cracked ribs from vomiting so much!!
> 
> I am way behind on here and havent realy read anything much.
> 
> Back soon.


Hope she's not pregnant again. Are they still saying its related to the Iron infusion- because to break ribs her vomiting must be extreme.
Not surprising you haven't read much- sounds like DD and DGD are taking up too much of your time.


----------



## iamsam

I would be getting a hold of amazon and asking where the
Zatar is. I would want either my money back or the product. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> JEANETTE, Your chick pea salad sounds so good as does all of your cooking. I ordered some Zatar from Amazon ages ago and never got it.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Hope she's not pregnant again. Are they still saying its related to the Iron infusion- because to break ribs her vomiting must be extreme.
> Not surprising you haven't read much- sounds like DD and DGD are taking up too much of your time.


NOT funny!! No it is DEFINATELY reaction to the infusion. She had been throwing up since Sat aft and I guess as her tummy was SO empty it was pretty violent. It really is one of the symptoms. Having said that..... please I dont even want to think that it could be anything else. LOL :shock: :shock: :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

PS.... Cracked ribs.. not broken. I am assuming (hate that word lol) that there is a difference. Doctor said quite swollen and inflamed around those ribs. 

Not sure if I have posted this photo previously but anyway......


----------



## iamsam

those are great eggs gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned the other day that DH had years ago built me a blanket chest. Here is the picture of it. It has a sliding drawer inside it too.
> Also here are a couple of pictures for Daralene of some of the pysanky that I've done in the past. Didn't say I was good...just that I've done it...LOL


----------



## iamsam

I just think someone with your attitude - your idea of helping others - of having the whole family pull together could do some good. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I thank you for the great compliment,Sam, but have no idea why you ask that of me. I have no skills or even the remotest experience to serve in that capacity. But I'm flattered.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

sending tons of healing energy your way to wrap you in warm healing energy so you wake up in the morning back in the pink. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Heading to bed see you all tomorrow


----------



## Swedenme

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Thank you Thank you Thank you, the place I took the class at is employing me. Oh I will be there for sure just as soon as I am able to put it into the books I will have that weekend for wanting it off so come heck or high water I will be there for sure!!!! Love and miss you lots and lots


Hello Jamie my name is Sonja and I'm fairly new to TP so still don't know everybody . But I would just like to say congratulations and I hope you will be very happy in your future career . Well done 👏


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> PS.... Cracked ribs.. not broken. I am assuming (hate that word lol) that there is a difference. Doctor said quite swollen and inflamed around those ribs.
> 
> Not sure if I have posted this photo previously but anyway......


Another beautiful picture . She is so cute


----------



## iamsam

oh no - sending tons of healing energy her way. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well I did say to stay tuned.....!! :shock:
> 
> DD now has two cracked ribs from vomiting so much!!
> 
> I am way behind on here and havent realy read anything much.
> 
> Back soon.


----------



## iamsam

what a cutie. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> PS.... Cracked ribs.. not broken. I am assuming (hate that word lol) that there is a difference. Doctor said quite swollen and inflamed around those ribs.
> 
> Not sure if I have posted this photo previously but anyway......


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Oh my, I hope that isn't something they will be doing often! Well, if they tear up the underside of the car, they won't be doing it often, as they won't have anything left to drive!


 :XD: :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Why bother? It's not your responsibilty to paint it over, and it sounds they will get around to it so you can just ignore the work needed. You've got wnough to do with settling in without adding unneccesary things to the list.


ok, ma'am!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Well I did say to stay tuned.....!! :shock:
> 
> DD now has two cracked ribs from vomiting so much!!
> 
> I am way behind on here and havent realy read anything much.
> 
> Back soon.


Oh boy!


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:



> And a Happy Saint David's day to you (do you wish people that).
> Thanks for that info.
> We supposedly eat lamb on Australia Day. Not sure that is traditional- my cynical self thinks it the Lamb board/coporation or whatever they are called trying to promote lamb. It used to be a cheap meat but now it is quite expensive.


 :thumbup: It sure is, and I agree. I thought it was an Australian custom coz we supposedly have/had so many farms and so many sheep. But I dont think we have anywhere as much now due to droughts and overseas cheaper competition. Who knows.


----------



## sugarsugar

Normaedern said:


> Only in Wales would we greet one another. Here it is tradition to eat lamb. In poorer times a lamb stew/soup was eaten called cawl.


Ah, maybe that is the answer then.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Love it!!!! Thanks for the early morning giggle. Why, oh, why does this generation think anyone is interested in seeing their underwear much less their behinds!!?😕
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

This is what I have been up to in the last couple of weeks . After knitting these baby trainer socks I now have a better understanding of how to knit larger socks , and think I can now mix and match with different heels . Well in my head I can &#128515;


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I will be ridiculous with my purple streak at least for awhile....(and NO I am not offended by your comment...) I AM ridiculous in my own way....always have been to some extent....just think of it as being a bit quirky and having fun. I figure growing old can't be helped but growing up is optional....LOL. Lordy please don't ever let me grow UP completely! ROFL!


 :thumbup: Another of my favourite sayings. No way am I going to grow up either. Love your attitude.


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> Well I should have known I kept waiting for it to happen .could not believe all the lovely weather we kept having officially the sunniest winter on record . March 1st spring on it's way and we have snow !!! Not much though so hopefully it won't stay where it's not welcome
> Sonja


Oh dear. :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> You mean like this lady shopping in walmart :XD: :XD:
> Sorry I couldn't resist


 :shock: Not a good look at all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> This is what I have been up to in the last couple of weeks . After knitting these baby trainer socks I now have a better understanding of how to knit larger socks , and think I can now mix and match with different heels . Well in my head I can 😃


These are just lovely, Sonja! Well done!


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> These are just lovely, Sonja! Well done!


Thank you Julie I have decided to start a baby blanket next just deciding which pattern to use 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Strawberry, Adbloc plus has saved me from all this. Someone on here an also KP told me about it and it is wonderful. I'm sure others said the other thing is a scam. Do not call, which I'm sure you wouldn't. The computer tech also said Ablocplus was good.


Yep I also use Adbloc plus and NEVER get any ads. It is avaliable if you are using google chrome. And it is free.


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Well my honey is on a bus now for 4 1/2 hours on his way to NYC with the rest of the band and colleagues. I'm on my own. Of course I will miss him but it will be so worthwhile, combining a concert on Monday with a Memorial concert today for the dearest man. I always got the warmest Bear Hugs from him. He is younger than DH and I and we are now finding that many younger than us have passed on. The world is a sadder place without him. "Downbeat Magazine has cited his ensembles as the finest in the United States and Canada nine times." He taught at Lawrence Univ. Appleton, Wisconsin. I'm listening to one of his arrangements now, an hommage to an Argentinian musician. Just lovely.
> 
> Good news.....Mom's heart rate is now up to 65 and li'l Sis said that she could hear she was better in her voice. I hadn't called mom again as just talking was so hard for her but might check in today. When you have 6 children, that can be a lot of phone calls when you don't feel well.
> 
> Thank you to every one of you for your prayers. I KNOW it made the difference.


 :thumbup: I am so glad your mom is improving.


----------



## Normaedern

Sugar, I am sorry to hear about DD. What a nasty thing to catch


----------



## Normaedern

Sonja, those are so cute. I love the colour combination. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

purl2diva said:


> I had neither cold nor snow nor ice to prevent me from yarn shopping last week, This what I am planning to make
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vitamin-d
> 
> and this is the yarn I bought. It is wool and rayon which gives it a lovely sheen but also makes it splitty.
> 
> I've gotten this far--a few more rows before I split off for sleeves and body.


Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> Sonja, those are so cute. I love the colour combination. :thumbup:


Thank you Norma


----------



## Normaedern

sugarsugar said:


> PS.... Cracked ribs.. not broken. I am assuming (hate that word lol) that there is a difference. Doctor said quite swollen and inflamed around those ribs.
> 
> Not sure if I have posted this photo previously but anyway......


So very cute. She has a lovely smile.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> PS.... Cracked ribs.. not broken. I am assuming (hate that word lol) that there is a difference. Doctor said quite swollen and inflamed around those ribs.
> 
> Not sure if I have posted this photo previously but anyway......


What a sweet little girl sh eis.
Broken/cracked ribs are very painful. And especially when coughing- or in her case vomiting. SO if she can take any painkillers currently I woudl suggest regular to keep her covered- but better to check with the doctor first at this point in her case (if nothing has already suggested)


----------



## TNS

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


Many congratulations :thumbup: :thumbup: Well Done!


----------



## Normaedern

Melody I am sorry you are feeling I'll. I do hope you can get to see there tomorrow.


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren said:


> They do seem to be content most times. One of the doe was sleeping out there this morning, I'll post the photo. I did put a bale of hay out this winter just recently, there was no needles left on the trees for the to eat. The snow is belly deep on them. I have hat left from the farm animals I might as well put it to good use.
> 
> I love your needles holder 👍👍


That is a wonderful photo. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Normaedern

Gwennie, such a lovely chest and your eggs are so pretty. Well done!!


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> What a sweet little girl sh eis.
> Broken/cracked ribs are very painful. And especially when coughing- or in her case vomiting. SO if she can take any painkillers currently I woudl suggest regular to keep her covered- but better to check with the doctor first at this point in her case (if nothing has already suggested)


Yep..... voltarin morning and night for 4 days and panadol regularily. :thumbup: Silly girl still doesnt want to come here though. So she is just having to manage. Her choice is what she was told. However yet again she has already rung me twice this evening crying to tell me how much it hurts. "Yep" I say.... I know. I have done this myself a few times over the years from coughing with bronchitis. I have offered and am having Serena tomorrow for most of the day.


----------



## TNS

sassafras123 said:


> Here ar goldfields


What a blaze of colour! Lovely, thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> yeah! I just got my washing machine connected- it had been cross threaded and to the hot water system, whereas this one heats it's own water- pointless using the hot water cylinder for that- so it now is on the cold water tap, and I have the first load rinsed and in the drier. The back steps are a bit precipitous they are large and difficult for me to negotiate, so I am avoiding doing so- may be the right spot to ask for the ramp?


Yay for the washing getting done the easier way now. Mmmm a ramp could be a good thing.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> I keep saying - the art of conversation will soon be a lost art. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> here is a little nostalgia for you. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE it Sam. That is excellent. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Oh dear sugsarsugar! What next? You must be so weary. Lovely pic of Serina to keep us cheerful. 

Mel, I hope your headache has gone. Good luck at the Drs tomorrow.

Sonja, lovely knits - are you joining Mel as another knitting ninja?


----------



## nittergma

That is so sweet! Happy anniversary Gwen! I hope you had a wonderful time!


Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the great start and plethera of recipes again Sam. Today is our anniversay; 22 years married. He was my first boyfriend in high school in the late 60s then again in the late 80s early 90s we got back together. Both times he was a blind date; was meant to be. Thank goodness! I can't imagine life without him. We are going to Olive Garden for dinner. I need to go shower and get dressed. Will TTYL.


----------



## Swedenme

TNS said:


> Oh dear sugsarsugar! What next? You must be so weary. Lovely pic of Serina to keep us cheerful.
> 
> Mel, I hope your headache has gone. Good luck at the Drs tomorrow.
> 
> Sonja, lovely knits - are you joining Mel as another knitting ninja?


Thank you and I wish I could knit like Mel as I have saved so many patterns That I want to knit and I keep adding more :roll: 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Most of our private hospital emergencies do the same.
> 
> Drama after drama with DD isn't here. And not all her fault either. I hope the friend she is with will be prepared to help her while she is still ill- and help with Serena.
> Is she crawling yet? How is she on her legs? 1 year old next month


Oh yes crawling like crazy. And now easily stand at furniture and walking around things holding on. I cant believe she will be 1 soon.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops! a Gwenie....haven't don't that in awhile....


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> I see that quite often here at Walmart and some of them work there. 😱😱


Oh my! :thumbdown:


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes crawling like crazy. And now easily stand at furniture and walking around things holding on. I cant believe she will be 1 soon.


Now the fun begins . I hope you have eyes in the back of your head 😃😃


----------



## sugarsugar

I must get to bed, very tired and a busy baby day for me. Hopefully DD will be feeling a bit better. I do hope we dont need to go back to doc or hospital again any time soon.

Page 47.... goodnight all


----------



## Grannypeg

sugarsugar said:


> PS.... Cracked ribs.. not broken. I am assuming (hate that word lol) that there is a difference. Doctor said quite swollen and inflamed around those ribs.
> 
> Not sure if I have posted this photo previously but anyway......


What a sweetie. Hope your daughter gets better quickly..


----------



## budasha

Ask4j said:


> Hi Sam and everyone,
> 
> Thank you for the birthday greetings. I haven't been here for a while partly because I never see this listed in the daily email on Fridays?
> 
> I'm quite settled in my new home--second winter now, but still have things I need to finish. I now have a new kitty as well and he owns the place--at least the gas fireplace, his favorite spot.
> 
> A belated Happy Birthday. Your kitty looks so contented--a lovely picture.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie I have decided to start a baby blanket next just deciding which pattern to use
> Sonja


We will be looking forward to seeing photos of this!


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> yeah! I just got my washing machine connected- it had been cross threaded and to the hot water system, whereas this one heats it's own water- pointless using the hot water cylinder for that- so it now is on the cold water tap, and I have the first load rinsed and in the drier. The back steps are a bit precipitous they are large and difficult for me to negotiate, so I am avoiding doing so- may be the right spot to ask for the ramp?


Glad you got the washing machine sorted. Be careful with the back steps. Don't want you to hurt yourself. Would they consider a ramp?


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Yep..... voltarin morning and night for 4 days and panadol regularily. :thumbup: Silly girl still doesnt want to come here though. So she is just having to manage. Her choice is what she was told. However yet again she has already rung me twice this evening crying to tell me how much it hurts. "Yep" I say.... I know. I have done this myself a few times over the years from coughing with bronchitis. I have offered and am having Serena tomorrow for most of the day.


Maybe there is something in that DD obviously thinks you DO have a magic wand. Hope by the time you get to read this, that you have had a wonderful day with Serena. She looks so lovely in her Bond photo!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Yay for the washing getting done the easier way now. Mmmm a ramp could be a good thing.


There is a tale attached to this one!


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Glad you got the washing machine sorted. Be careful with the back steps. Don't want you to hurt yourself. Would they consider a ramp?


There is rather a sad story attached to that post- I spoke too soon!


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> That is a wonderful photo. Thank you for posting.


You are most welcome. There were two out this morning when I checked. I hope they stay around until it is warmer and the snow is gone.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> except when I went back, it was leaking! I am being very cautious about those steps!


Oh, no


----------



## budasha

Sorlenna said:


> Of course, but now we are missing the snow! :shock:


Sure wish I could send you some of ours. We are expecting more rotten weather today...snow turning into freezing rain later this afternoon. I hope they are wrong.


----------



## jknappva

jknappva said:


> Beautiful!! I'll be so glad to see flowers here!! Another round of snow predicted on Thursday!! Just heard this was the slowest February ever for us! And nowhere near what a lot of you folks have!
> Junek


Well, it seemed to be the slowest February but this tablet doesn't like snow, I guess,since it was supposed to read the SNOWIEST February!!
Why in the world would I want a "smartphone" since this tablet outsmart me all the time!!!😕
Junek


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> Melody, So sorry to hear about your reaction to the MRI. Keep us posted on how you are and the results.
> 
> Julie, Sure hope you can get that ramp. Would be much safer for you. Hope that leak gets fixed. So many things all at once to be done. Hang in there Julie.
> 
> I'm off for the night now. Not quite ready for sleep but my back is tires from sitting here. Night all.


Always nice to hear from your DH when he's away. Glad that the memorial service was nice. How long will he be away? Hope he's careful in that snow.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Tonight I had some new visitors to my backyard. I am very happy to see more than one out there. Seth was very excited as well, he stays so quiet who,e looking out the window.


My sister has also had these beautiful visitors to her yard. One of them took a nap curled up in a sunny spot by a tree in her yard yesterday!! Guess the poor baby just wanted to feel the warm sun on its body. I'll post the picture she took later.
Junek


----------



## budasha

nittergma said:


> We have to haul water from the barn to flush toilets and have to buy drinking and cooking water. showers have to be taken elsewhere and laundromat for clothes, an expense in itself.


How awful for you! Wishing you an early spring.


----------



## budasha

Poledra65 said:


> Great news on your mom, I hope she continues to improve.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned the other day that DH had years ago built me a blanket chest. Here is the picture of it. It has a sliding drawer inside it too.
> Also here are a couple of pictures for Daralene of some of the pysanky that I've done in the past. Didn't say I was good...just that I've done it...LOL


The blanket chest is lovely as are the decorated eggs. I just know this tablet would have had a field day if I'd tried using the proper name for them!!
You and Brantley are true artists!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Starting to feel not to good tonight....nausea and dizzy also have the sweats. :thumbdown:
> 
> This is what I made for supper, but didn't eat very much.


I'm sorry you're not feeling well. But you sure made a great dinner
Have you heard the results of your MRI?
Junek


----------



## budasha

sugarsugar said:


> Uh huh and now I may as well add the update. Soooo, Sat night 4am actually DD calls me to tell me she hasnt felt good most of the day and was now vomitting, shivers, weak, aching, headache, tingle fingers, face feels funny. FAR OUT! NOT on a Sat night pleeeease. Our emergency department is on good days more than 4 hour wait, so you just imagine what sat nights are like in there. Anyway..... no she didnt want me to pick her up to come to me  didnt want to do the waiting thing at hospital, soooo "what do you want me to do??" "just fix it " she says. :shock: So of course I was not impressed at this (i dont always have my magic wand)
> 
> Oh, so sorry to hear about her reaction. Hopefully she will get through this quickly.


----------



## budasha

sugarsugar said:


> PPS... I am only on page 15 so no clue as to what is happening on here :thumbdown:
> 
> Some information.... I live in a city of 280,000 people. We have ONE public hospital. 2 private hospitals. Of which one of those has an emergency department. AND it is only open part time. Good grief!!!


I am amazed. I didn't think hospitals closed at all!


----------



## machriste

Bonnie7591 said:


> Unless you use something like this.
> 
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=49681&cat=2,2280,49657,49739


Wow, Bonnie! That is really interesting!! I'm finding watering on the patio more and more of a chore. I have cut down on the number of pots, but still...I bookmarked it!

Sonja, your baby things are just adorable!!

Gwen I think your Ukrainian eggs are beautiful. The designs look a little southwestern? And the chest...a real heirloom. Hope you have a daughter who would love it some day.

Sugarsugar, I'm so sorry for your daughter. Those rib injuries hurt every time one takes a breath. These difficulties just seem to be going on and on for your and DD. But that little Serena is just a little ray of sunshine. She is darling!

Mel, glad you are going to the dr. Hope everything
turns out to be OK for you.

It's snowing like crazy here right now. Got up at six to go to the Y and swim and weather said snow would start about 6:45 and continue through morning commute. Decided to stay home. Tried a new recipe for a key lime tea bread yesterday to take for coffee and swimming. Guess who had a slice of key lime bread with coffee this am?


----------



## jknappva

since I seem to have caught my daughter's sore throat/cough/bronchitis, I decided to try the honey and cinnamon "cure".
Can anyone tell me how often I should dose myself?
I sure hope it works. I had bronchitis last spring that did not want to go away!! I really don't want to fight it again if anything can help!
Junek


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> The son likes the idea of being paid- so needs to learn that to be paid consistently the work needs to be done!


You are so right about that.


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> RE: Solution to storing my yarn stash....won't show you a picture yet as it will be a couple of weeks before it is finished. I will only say it will be VERY colorful; found special containers at the Dollar Tree. They didn't have enough in stock but was able to order more and they will be delivered to the store for me to pick up on March 10th. DH started mounting the containers to the wall.....have I got you curious? Hope so!


I can hardly wait. My stash is still in the basement in drawers and plastic bags. Don't know what I have any more


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> it was actually right up by the house, not the steps- but where the ramp would possibly have ended up- I did not see how they got into the predicament- but was not impressed with their driving skills!


That sounds rather scary. Is this person a new driver?


----------



## KateB

Haven't taken the time to post here over the last few days, but I have been reading and I'm up to date at last. I find by the time I note down the photos and recipes I've forgotten what I wanted to comment on! That's not a complaint by the way, just an observation! :lol: 
Congratulations to Jamie and commiserations to Sugarsugar's DD. Glad your DB is doing ok Julie. Loved seeing all the knitting and the needle holders. Mel, I hope you feel better very soon and that your scan results are good. I'm sure there was more I wanted to comment on, but it's gone.....craft! :roll: 
DS#2 is away skiing in France so he got his brand new car delivered here today, much to Luke's delight. His face was a picture when the transporter turned up and the guy put the ramp down and drove the new car off. Of course he had to get a shot of "driving" it!


----------



## budasha

jknappva said:


> That's not a problem. I have them both installed on my laptop. And they're lifesavers catching the viruses and malware before they get on my computer.
> 
> Junek


Thanks, I will install it.


----------



## Grannypeg

budasha said:


> Sure wish I could send you some of ours. We are expecting more rotten weather today...snow turning into freezing rain later this afternoon. I hope they are wrong.


Heard the weather forecast for your area on the radio. We are expecting
two inches of snow beginning this afternoon and another two inches overnight. Also heard that March is going to remain colder than usual. I guess we just have to keep our chins up and bear it.


----------



## budasha

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


Congratulations. Lovely photos.


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> My son is picking me up and we are taking a class together this evening. It was one of their Christmas presents to me, his time and a class. He let me pick and I had him with me when I picked so he would enjoy it too. We are going to learn how to make Ukranian decorated eggs tonight. He is driving and will come get me this evening. He thought it would be a good thing that he could teach to his children. He and DIL are the best gift givers. Another gift was a wine bottle titled Jazz and a kit that once you drink the wine, turns the bottle into a lamp.
> 
> Lucky you..such a nice son and DIL. I started to collect those eggs a long time ago. I thought it would be nice to do the decorating too but it was a long process and I never did do it. I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Show us your egg when finished. I'll be so envious.


----------



## budasha

flyty1n said:


> Bummer day..just had the back corner of my car smashed in the roundaboutl. I was coming out and he came in and got the driver's side back door, fender and fenderwell. Insurance report is filed, and the policemen said no one would get a citation as it was not possible to tell if he or I were there first (I was). But, of course, he says he was.
> 
> So sorry about your fender bender. I hate those roundabouts. We have one here too and they do cause accidents. The powers that be say that they are much better than having stop signs
> 
> :roll: :roll:


----------



## budasha

I'm only up to page 50 but I must go and do some work around here. Bye for now.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> You wouldn't remember them -it is a while since I posted them.
> 
> I also have a wardrobe with tubs in it and those bags you deflate to fit more in.
> 
> The unit comes from Ikea.


Well, technically, you are using stash when use some out of it, you just keep replenishing it at a rapid rate. lol 
I have the same problem, sometimes replenishing before I use. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> That was happening a lot here especially with younger women they were just going shopping in there pjs ,


I just can't imagine being so lazy as to not even get dressed before going out in public. :roll:
But I have driven my son to school in my pj's but prayed the whole way, that I wouldn't have to get out of the car for any reason between home and back. lol


----------



## purl2diva

Sugar,

Sorry your daughter is having so many problems after her infusion. I hope she feels better soon.

Serena is so beautiful. Her smile must light up a room. The fun will begin when she starts walking.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> It's not unusual to see Asians out in PJs here- they seem to think that they are nice outfits and don't realsie they are for bed. Mind you often they are more concealing that the clothes people wear!


That is true, as seen by the picture of the Walmart lady. lol


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> Well I did say to stay tuned.....!! :shock:
> 
> DD now has two cracked ribs from vomiting so much!!
> 
> I am way behind on here and havent realy read anything much.
> 
> Back soon.


OUCH! That is some serious vomiting, I hope that they have that stopped now, I hope that the after effects don't last the full 7 days or so, she has to be miserable.


----------



## Poledra65

sugarsugar said:


> PS.... Cracked ribs.. not broken. I am assuming (hate that word lol) that there is a difference. Doctor said quite swollen and inflamed around those ribs.
> 
> Not sure if I have posted this photo previously but anyway......


Awe, she's so cute, and growing so fast.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> That was happening a lot here especially with younger women they were just going shopping in there pjs ,


I just don't understand people who go out like that :roll: I would never leave the house looking like that or let my kids, do people have no self-respect anymore?


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> This is what I have been up to in the last couple of weeks . After knitting these baby trainer socks I now have a better understanding of how to knit larger socks , and think I can now mix and match with different heels . Well in my head I can 😃


Those are adorable. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Couldn't comment as I read this AM as I was not logged in. Won't remember everything.

Sonja, those baby outfits are just too cute. You do nice work.

Sugar, so sorry your DD is having so many problems. 

About those pj outfits-- please remember that in the Asian culture the regular outfits worn by almost everyone look a lot like our pjs. They probably do NOT wear those to bed, may think they are real clothes. And I must admit, some pjs are better than many pants, have pockets, etc, and much more ocmfy. No, I do NOT wear them to bed or out in public but sure nice around the house.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sugar, beautiful photo of Serena, she's sure getting big. Sorry your DD is so sick & now the ribs. I've heard of people tearing muscles by vommitting or coughing but never actually cracking them, poor girl.
Sonja, beautiful baby outfits, someone is going to be thrilled to receive them.


----------



## Swedenme

Poledra65 said:


> Those are adorable. :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Haven't taken the time to post here over the last few days, but I have been reading and I'm up to date at last. I find by the time I note down the photos and recipes I've forgotten what I wanted to comment on! That's not a complaint by the way, just an observation! :lol:
> Congratulations to Jamie and commiserations to Sugarsugar's DD. Glad your DB is doing ok Julie. Loved seeing all the knitting and the needle holders. Mel, I hope you feel better very soon and that your scan results are good. I'm sure there was more I wanted to comment on, but it's gone.....craft! :roll:
> DS#2 is away skiing in France so he got his brand new car delivered here today, much to Luke's delight. His face was a picture when the transporter turned up and the guy put the ramp down and drove the new car off. Of course he had to get a shot of "driving" it!


He has just the brightest smile, it lights up the whole area.


----------



## Bonnie7591

budasha said:


> I am amazed. I didn't think hospitals closed at all!


In Saskatoon, there are 3 hospitals & City hospital emergency is only open during the day, I'm not sure the hours!


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> DS#2 is away skiing in France so he got his brand new car delivered here today, much to Luke's delight. His face was a picture when the transporter turned up and the guy put the ramp down and drove the new car off. Of course he had to get a shot of "driving" it!


Luke is very handsome ,car transporters and a drive in a big car he is having a marvellous day 
Sonja


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> I just think someone with your attitude - your idea of helping others - of having the whole family pull together could do some good. --- sam


Thanks you, Sam. I just had no idea what you thought I could bring to the office that others had not. Unfortunately, the responsibilities, constraints, and obligations governed by accepted rules and protocols would not allow me to be any more effective than President Carter was until after he left office.

Besides, I don't have time for it. lolol Tim requires 'way more than a presidency and I'm the one who helps supply it.

But thanks for the compliment. You're such a fine brother.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lee Valley has such great things for watering & not outrageously expensive like some garden centers. They bought a couple of those kits to use at the hospital/Nursing Home where I worked, & they worked great & last well.
The year my youngest graduated from school, I was asked what I wanted for Mothers day & my birthday & I told my family I wanted something to make watering easier as I knew I would no longer be able to get the kids to help while I was at work. I bought q bed watering kit & 2 -100 foot rolls of drip hose & can keep the perennial beds & fruit trees all watered with no more effort than connecting the hose. Great! ( I got accused of having shares in the company as I praised them so much, lol)


machriste said:


> Wow, Bonnie! That is really interesting!! I'm finding watering on the patio more and more of a chore. I have cut down on the number of pots, but still...I bookmarked it!
> 
> Sonja, your baby things are just adorable!!
> 
> Gwen I think your Ukrainian eggs are beautiful. The designs look a little southwestern? And the chest...a real heirloom. Hope you have a daughter who would love it some day.
> 
> Sugarsugar, I'm so sorry for your daughter. Those rib injuries hurt every time one takes a breath. These difficulties just seem to be going on and on for your and DD. But that little Serena is just a little ray of sunshine. She is darling!
> 
> Mel, glad you are going to the dr. Hope everything
> turns out to be OK for you.
> 
> It's snowing like crazy here right now. Got up at six to go to the Y and swim and weather said snow would start about 6:45 and continue through morning commute. Decided to stay home. Tried a new recipe for a key lime tea bread yesterday to take for coffee and swimming. Guess who had a slice of key lime bread with coffee this am?


----------



## Swedenme

Thank you Kansas g-ma and bonnie 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cute! But it's defective, the steering wheel is on the wrong side! Lol 
( thought I would beat Sam to the comment)



KateB said:


> Haven't taken the time to post here over the last few days, but I have been reading and I'm up to date at last. I find by the time I note down the photos and recipes I've forgotten what I wanted to comment on! That's not a complaint by the way, just an observation! :lol:
> Congratulations to Jamie and commiserations to Sugarsugar's DD. Glad your DB is doing ok Julie. Loved seeing all the knitting and the needle holders. Mel, I hope you feel better very soon and that your scan results are good. I'm sure there was more I wanted to comment on, but it's gone.....craft! :roll:
> DS#2 is away skiing in France so he got his brand new car delivered here today, much to Luke's delight. His face was a picture when the transporter turned up and the guy put the ramp down and drove the new car off. Of course he had to get a shot of "driving" it!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Poledra65 said:


> I just can't imagine being so lazy as to not even get dressed before going out in public. :roll:
> But I have driven my son to school in my pj's but prayed the whole way, that I wouldn't have to get out of the car for any reason between home and back. lol


That would be the time my car would die :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

budasha said:


> flyty1n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer day..just had the back corner of my car smashed in the roundaboutl. I was coming out and he came in and got the driver's side back door, fender and fenderwell. Insurance report is filed, and the policemen said no one would get a citation as it was not possible to tell if he or I were there first (I was). But, of course, he says he was.
> 
> So sorry about your fender bender. I hate those roundabouts. We have one here too and they do cause accidents. The powers that be say that they are much better than having stop signs
> 
> :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate those things too, the powers that be say the traffic flows faster than at 4 way stops but they sure cause lots of accidents.
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

Some pictures from my sis!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

Beautiful pictures again June . I always feel sorry for deer when I see them . I think it's the eyes . They just look sad 
Sonja


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Traffic circles-- according to the driver safety class I just completed, circles have FEWER accidents than intersections. Must admit, I really do not like them. There are too many variations and in a strange city you do NOT know what you are driving into.

June, always love your sis's pix-- that deer one is special.


----------



## machriste

Kansas g-ma said:


> Traffic circles-- according to the driver safety class I just completed, circles have FEWER accidents than intersections. Must admit, I really do not like them. There are too many variations and in a strange city you do NOT know what you are driving into.
> 
> June, always love your sis's pix-- that deer one is special.


I do OK in the US, but driving the round-abouts in Brittany was something else! Many were written in Bretonne (a Celtic like language used there.) Sometimes there was as many as 12 choices, and we'd have to drive round several times to figure out which one we needed to take!! It was a wonderful part of France to visit!


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Yep..... voltarin morning and night for 4 days and panadol regularily. :thumbup: Silly girl still doesnt want to come here though. So she is just having to manage. Her choice is what she was told. However yet again she has already rung me twice this evening crying to tell me how much it hurts. "Yep" I say.... I know. I have done this myself a few times over the years from coughing with bronchitis. I have offered and am having Serena tomorrow for most of the day.


Hope your daughter is soon feeling better. Serena is such a darling. I'm glad you had her to love for a while.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Luke is very handsome ,car transporters and a drive in a big car he is having a marvellous day
> Sonja


Lucky DS with a new car. Luke is making himself at home behind the wheel....just wait 15 or 20 yrs!!!
Junek


----------



## gottastch

Good morning! Snowing here. I laugh at the predictions...end of last week we were looking to receive 4-6 inches, this weekend it changed to 2-4 inches and yesterday 1-3 inches...today maybe up to 2 inches. How's that for CYA (covering your a$$)? LOL! 

I'm still working on the 'Edge of the Wedge' shall. I finished the straight knitting and started the decreasing - yay! It seems to take forever because one pattern repeat is 8 rows that includes 2 stitch decreases...only 2 stitches! Seems like it takes forever (same on the increases) but then all of a sudden I had the number of stitches I needed and all of a sudden I had the number of inches needed in the straight knitting so today I'm hoping to make a dent in those decreases. Can't do much because of the snow anyway. 

I knit with my girls yesterday and went to the grocery store after...could be snowed in for a week - seriously...now not hardly more than a dusting. The bad part will be the wind kicking up later. There will be blizzard conditions directly to our south and west so the amount of snow isn't the worst but the visibility will soon be greatly reduced - unless they missed on that prediction too...guess we will just have to see.

My little Buddy Boy kitty is settling in nicely. I got him a collar with a bell on it and he's not too sure that is okay. Kitty Cocoa still has her nose up in the air but she isn't near as upset and socialization is going well...slow but well. He's turned into a very gentle and loving kitty and LOVES to sleep on top of the electric blanket...stretches out and lays on his back...crazy kitty 

Another first cousin has passed away. So sad. wake and funeral are at the end of this week. I'm the youngest of the cousins so it is hard to see the numbers of those I love dwindling. At some point I know I will be the only one left (God willing)...my family is not that big to begin with. Such is life, I guess. 

I hope all who are hurting/ill feel better soon!

Can't wait to see what you've figured out to do with your yarn, Gwen!!!


----------



## jknappva

A couple more pictures from my sister....I don't think I've sent these before.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

11:10am and I am at home. I was up off and on throughout the night. Called in sick. Not feeling so nauseated anymore, but stomach is cramping :thumbdown: Called the Dr's office and said I would like to make an appt to get the results of my MRI and that I am sick. The receptionist told me that they didn't have the results and the dr is away next week and I had to wait til March 30th to see the dr. She said if there is anything important on the MRI they will call me and "try to squeeze me in". So to say the least I was stunned by this.

OK rant over, sorry everyone


----------



## gagesmom

Gwen love the eggs
Swedenme those little outfits are so adorable
June I love the pics your sister takes


----------



## sassafras123

Mellie, do hope you are feeling better.
Sonja, what darling baby outfits.
Sugar, healing energy sent for DD. Have fun with Serena.
Nittergma, so sorry you are having problems with pipes. 
Kate, love pix of Luke driving.
June, thank you for sharing pics. They are very dear!


----------



## Swedenme

gagesmom said:


> 11:10am and I am at home. I was up off and on throughout the night. Called in sick. Not feeling so nauseated anymore, but stomach is cramping :thumbdown: Called the Dr's office and said I would like to make an appt to get the results of my MRI and that I am sick. The receptionist told me that they didn't have the results and the dr is away next week and I had to wait til March 30th to see the dr. She said if there is anything important on the MRI they will call me and "try to squeeze me in". So to say the least I was stunned by this.
> 
> OK rant over, sorry everyone


That's terrible didn't she here the part were you said you were sick . Can you not phone them back and just make an appointment to be seen because you are sick especially as the doctor will be away next week . Is there only one doctor ? I hope you get something sorted and start to feel better soon 💐
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

gagesmom said:


> Gwen love the eggs
> Swedenme those little outfits are so adorable
> June I love the pics your sister takes


Thank you very much 
Sonja


----------



## martina

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute! But it's defective, the steering wheel is on the wrong side! Lol
> ( thought I would beat Sam to the comment)


Oh no it isn't.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Oh, no


Likely to be costly, too!


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> That sounds rather scary. Is this person a new driver?


Just like many Indians (in my experience) not a terribly good driver, I suspect. (no 'L' plates)


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Haven't taken the time to post here over the last few days, but I have been reading and I'm up to date at last. I find by the time I note down the photos and recipes I've forgotten what I wanted to comment on! That's not a complaint by the way, just an observation! :lol:
> Congratulations to Jamie and commiserations to Sugarsugar's DD. Glad your DB is doing ok Julie. Loved seeing all the knitting and the needle holders. Mel, I hope you feel better very soon and that your scan results are good. I'm sure there was more I wanted to comment on, but it's gone.....craft! :roll:
> DS#2 is away skiing in France so he got his brand new car delivered here today, much to Luke's delight. His face was a picture when the transporter turned up and the guy put the ramp down and drove the new car off. Of course he had to get a shot of "driving" it!


What delight on his face!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute! But it's defective, the steering wheel is on the wrong side! Lol
> ( thought I would beat Sam to the comment)


Groan, are we back to that one again.


----------



## gagesmom

We are expecting 5 to 10 centimetres of snow today and freezing rain. OK old man winter you can get lost any time now


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> A couple more pictures from my sister....I don't think I've sent these before.
> Junek


Another bunch of lovely photos!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> 11:10am and I am at home. I was up off and on throughout the night. Called in sick. Not feeling so nauseated anymore, but stomach is cramping :thumbdown: Called the Dr's office and said I would like to make an appt to get the results of my MRI and that I am sick. The receptionist told me that they didn't have the results and the dr is away next week and I had to wait til March 30th to see the dr. She said if there is anything important on the MRI they will call me and "try to squeeze me in". So to say the least I was stunned by this.
> 
> OK rant over, sorry everyone


You know you can rant here, safely, Mel! I am so sorry this has happened, just when you don't need it.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


Congratulations, Jamie!! We are very proud of you.


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, I guess I have to put myself on the 'infirm' list at least for today...I told him to keep those germs to himself, but here I sit sneezing and stuffy. Blerg. 

I was trying to type a pattern and can't focus on it. I'm all turned around on my notes (which is annoying, since I just knitted the thing and it should be right there in my brain). Guess I'll do something else. Drinking tea with lemon, ginger, and honey seems to help, and I expect by Thursday when I am scheduled to work I should be all right. It's just a nuisance cold (the first one I've had in a long, long time, which makes it more of a nuisance!). :thumbdown:

Condolences, healing thoughts, and blessings to all who can use them.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Groan, are we back to that one again.


Only if a couple more of us jump on the topic Not joining in at all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

How horrible and how painful. I hope the doctors will take this more seriously and find the cause for all of this. Poor daughter.Is she at home with you now or at friends?


sugarsugar said:


> Well I did say to stay tuned.....!! :shock:
> 
> DD now has two cracked ribs from vomiting so much!!
> 
> I am way behind on here and havent realy read anything much.
> 
> Back soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Serena is so adorable!!! My goodness she has grown so much too.A definite bright spot in the midst of all the drama going on.


sugarsugar said:


> PS.... Cracked ribs.. not broken. I am assuming (hate that word lol) that there is a difference. Doctor said quite swollen and inflamed around those ribs.
> 
> Not sure if I have posted this photo previously but anyway......


----------



## Swedenme

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, do hope you are feeling better.
> Sonja, what darling baby outfits.
> Sugar, healing energy sent for DD. Have fun with Serena.
> Nittergma, so sorry you are having problems with pipes.
> Kate, love pix of Luke driving.
> June, thank you for sharing pics. They are very dear!


Thank you


----------



## Gweniepooh

Those are gorgeous! You have such remarkable talent.


Swedenme said:


> This is what I have been up to in the last couple of weeks . After knitting these baby trainer socks I now have a better understanding of how to knit larger socks , and think I can now mix and match with different heels . Well in my head I can 😃


----------



## Pup lover

Gwen happy anniversary, hope had a great celebration.

Sugar so sorry to hear of dds reaction. 

Joy glad the gosling house is finished and things can calm down.

DH finally got a call yesterday!! Goes the 10th to do paperwork and starts the 16th! Finally. 

Now i just have to ask mom to take me for my colonoscopy check on the 17th. Finally got a firm date! DH is happy, he confessed he was really begining to have doubts that he really had a job with them. 

Will try to do some more catching up. No school today because of ice watching Downton from last week and knitting


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are gorgeous! You have such remarkable talent.


Thank you very much Gwen


----------



## Normaedern

Kate, that is a brilliant photo. Isnt he pleased with the new car :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Pup lover said:


> Gwen happy anniversary, hope had a great celebration.
> 
> Sugar so sorry to hear of dds reaction.
> 
> Joy glad the gosling house is finished and things can calm down.
> 
> DH finally got a call yesterday!! Goes the 10th to do paperwork and starts the 16th! Finally.
> 
> Now i just have to ask mom to take me for my colonoscopy check on the 17th. Finally got a firm date! DH is happy, he confessed he was really begining to have doubts that he really had a job with them.
> 
> Will try to do some more catching up. No school today because of ice watching Downton from last week and knitting


Yippeeee and congratulations . That must be a relief all round they certainly made your husband wait 
I hope everything goes alright with your colonoscopy check 
Best wishes Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

Luke is all boy for sure! What a wonderful picture of him "driving" dad's car.


KateB said:


> Haven't taken the time to post here over the last few days, but I have been reading and I'm up to date at last. I find by the time I note down the photos and recipes I've forgotten what I wanted to comment on! That's not a complaint by the way, just an observation! :lol:
> Congratulations to Jamie and commiserations to Sugarsugar's DD. Glad your DB is doing ok Julie. Loved seeing all the knitting and the needle holders. Mel, I hope you feel better very soon and that your scan results are good. I'm sure there was more I wanted to comment on, but it's gone.....craft! :roll:
> DS#2 is away skiing in France so he got his brand new car delivered here today, much to Luke's delight. His face was a picture when the transporter turned up and the guy put the ramp down and drove the new car off. Of course he had to get a shot of "driving" it!


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sis!
> Junek


Beautiful photos. I do enjoy her work.


----------



## Normaedern

machriste said:


> I do OK in the US, but driving the round-abouts in Brittany was something else! Many were written in Bretonne (a Celtic like language used there.) Sometimes there was as many as 12 choices, and we'd have to drive round several times to figure out which one we needed to take!! It was a wonderful part of France to visit!


Breton and the welsh understand one another :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

~~~beautiful flowers! I bought some flowers at the grocery store...they lasted only 2 days! I need Spring! :?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sweet pictures. Poor deer....only place without any snow too!


jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sis!
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene I do pysanky (Ukranian egg decorating)! I love it. I just know you are going to be great doing it. I haven't done it in a few years; hands just not steady enough in my opinion. I have to see if I can find some that I've done and post a picture. Be sure to use range free eggs if you purchase your own fresh eggs. Those from the grocery store the shells are too fragile from all the crap they feed the chickens. There is also a good online business for purchasing supplies. Have fun!


Thanks Gwen. That shows that we should be eating the eggs that are good enough quality for pysanky. My hands apparently aren't steady enough either. :XD: :XD: I'm still quite thrilled with my egg even with squiggly lines. Should get it back on the 16th so will post the next day as son will pick them up.

I would love to see photos of yours!!!! They supplied the eggs and told us that grocery store ones wouldn't work. There is a message there for all of us. I like buying from the farmers who are making an effort to sell us food that is grown in soil that is rich and full of nutrition or animals that eat healthy. So interesting that the egg shells and I'm sure the health and nutrition of the egg are affected by what the chickens eat and I know we are no different. I really don't mean to sound preachy so I apologize. I just want everyone I care about to be healthy.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That cedar tree is majestic looking. All her pictures are so amazing though. Thank you for sharing them.


jknappva said:


> A couple more pictures from my sister....I don't think I've sent these before.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is ridiculous! On the other hand, if the MRI results are urgent they will be in touch with you so in a way, no news is good news. But the waiting is terrible! How stressful this could be . Know you will be in my prayers Mel.


gagesmom said:


> 11:10am and I am at home. I was up off and on throughout the night. Called in sick. Not feeling so nauseated anymore, but stomach is cramping :thumbdown: Called the Dr's office and said I would like to make an appt to get the results of my MRI and that I am sick. The receptionist told me that they didn't have the results and the dr is away next week and I had to wait til March 30th to see the dr. She said if there is anything important on the MRI they will call me and "try to squeeze me in". So to say the least I was stunned by this.
> 
> OK rant over, sorry everyone


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> I've only joined Facebook for this reason. I spend enough time here without getting caught upin something else.
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Feats-in-socks/1555504524691817


I have a pair of socks made with that same purple self striping yarn! Love them. There are very few places I can knit and walk at the same time. I can trip over a hair, and have probably done so! I have "liked" the page so I can follow it. I am looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Surely the warrenty doesn't apply toone place (but if it is damage from the move then it may not)


That is what I was thinking.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> RE: Solution to storing my yarn stash....won't show you a picture yet as it will be a couple of weeks before it is finished. I will only say it will be VERY colorful; found special containers at the Dollar Tree. They didn't have enough in stock but was able to order more and they will be delivered to the store for me to pick up on March 10th. DH started mounting the containers to the wall.....have I got you curious? Hope so!


Of course you do! Can't wait for photos.


----------



## tami_ohio

budasha said:


> I have Avast anti-virus. Would Malwarebytes conflict with that?


No. I have and use both!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> you need to watch this - made with real drivers before computer graphics.
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/isuzu-dancing-in-paris.htm?utm_source=nl


~~~that's some driving skill!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dawn I am so glad DH finally heard from the job. I can just imagine how frustrating that has been for him. Great that he starts the 16th.

Thanks for the compliments on the eggs (pysanky). As Daralene will learn there are specific patterns that are suppose to be used which I have NOT done necessarily which is why I say mine are not "good". I like mine but have not adhered to the designs that are called for. I even have some earrings that the artist that taught me made. The are very detailed and the drawing very finely detailed. I treasure them. I can't wait to see what Daralene does since she is so talented anyway. Hope you had a good time. 

Julie hope everything is going well and your washer getting fixed.

EDIT: UPS just arrived so I have yarn packages to open! TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio

vabchnonnie said:


> Darowil, I would like to see a picture of your yarn/craft room that was talked about. I don't remember seeing it.
> 
> Also, anyone else with a picture to share. I don't take pictures and wouldn't know how to put on the computer anyway.
> 
> What is the best "over the counter" med for sinus, I may try it. I do have to be careful that I can take it, I'm diabetic and also have heart disease,etc. The pharmacist should be able to check it out for me...until next time...VA Sharon


I would ask the pharmacist.


----------



## tami_ohio

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


Congratulations Jamie!


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> and what is he going to plow with snow on the ground? I would think the ground would be frozen. --- sam


We northerns use the term "snow plow"
:lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

flyty1n said:


> Bummer day..just had the back corner of my car smashed in the roundaboutl. I was coming out and he came in and got the driver's side back door, fender and fenderwell. Insurance report is filed, and the policemen said no one would get a citation as it was not possible to tell if he or I were there first (I was). But, of course, he says he was. I saw his car not yet in the roundabout. NO damage to people, but this means I need to drive my 1982 fully restored Datsun diesel truck to work the next several weeks. I hate to drive it during our snowy/rainy weather. But, we have been praying for rain, so are glad for the weather and are praying for another storm. Wish the people back east could reverse the storms and send them to us.
> Now to try and get a battery for the truck as the one in it won't start and even with the charger on it, doesn't hold a charge. I've talked with the battery/tire people and they will get one ready. Now just have to get the little pickup to the tire shop for the battery.


I am sorry about your car, but glad that you weren't hurt.


----------



## budasha

sassafras123 said:


> Here ar goldfields


Now that is very pretty. Is that near you?


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Here ar goldfields


Breathtaking!


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> Tonight I had some new visitors to my backyard. I am very happy to see more than one out there. Seth was very excited as well, he stays so quiet who,e looking out the window.


How wonderful to see wildlife in your yard.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> I love my neti pot too, the salt solution and then a couple drops of oregano oil work great.


I drink oregano oil at the beginning of a cold. Never thought of using in the netti pot. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> LPN as soon as she can get into the course.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

flyty1n said:


> Cashmeregma, how I would love you to have that big fan and send us some of your snow. Thanks for your sympathy, I needed it.


 :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Thank you Thank you Thank you, the place I took the class at is employing me. Oh I will be there for sure just as soon as I am able to put it into the books I will have that weekend for wanting it off so come heck or high water I will be there for sure!!!! Love and miss you lots and lots


Yay!!!!!! Can't wait for Jamie hugs!


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned the other day that DH had years ago built me a blanket chest. Here is the picture of it. It has a sliding drawer inside it too.
> Also here are a couple of pictures for Daralene of some of the pysanky that I've done in the past. Didn't say I was good...just that I've done it...LOL


Beautiful blanket chest. Your DH is so talented. Also like your eggs..very colourful.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 11:10am and I am at home. I was up off and on throughout the night. Called in sick. Not feeling so nauseated anymore, but stomach is cramping :thumbdown: Called the Dr's office and said I would like to make an appt to get the results of my MRI and that I am sick. The receptionist told me that they didn't have the results and the dr is away next week and I had to wait til March 30th to see the dr. She said if there is anything important on the MRI they will call me and "try to squeeze me in". So to say the least I was stunned by this.
> 
> OK rant over, sorry everyone


You have every reason to rant!! What happened to the days when Dr's always had another one covering their patients when they were gone!!?
My daughter's Dr takes off the whole month of Aug every year. If his patients are sick, it just too bad!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> They do seem to be content most times. One of the doe was sleeping out there this morning, I'll post the photo. I did put a bale of hay out this winter just recently, there was no needles left on the trees for the to eat. The snow is belly deep on them. I have hat left from the farm animals I might as well put it to good use.
> 
> I love your needles holder 👍👍


Good to know that they have survived the harsh winter you have had. We just love seeing them. We have seen several flocks of wild turkeys lately, and 22 deer a few days ago, on our rides.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned the other day that DH had years ago built me a blanket chest. Here is the picture of it. It has a sliding drawer inside it too.
> Also here are a couple of pictures for Daralene of some of the pysanky that I've done in the past. Didn't say I was good...just that I've done it...LOL


You both do beautiful work!


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Sam. There have been ongoing conversations about a contract between Susan and the J & F leadership over the time of the house project; but everything was dependent upon the timely completion of the gosling house. When she and Ben have had some recovery time this week, she will take up those conversations again.
> 
> It has been a rough slog these last several months when she and Ben have done most of the work because the goslings have been in various schools or working full-time. Poor Ben has worked full-time for Time Warner (and most of that time was outdoors in this weather we've all been ''enjoying'' for months) and then spending all of his days off working on the house or working part-time outside TW to earn extra money to buy supplies for the rehab.
> 
> As we say around here, ''His butt has really been draggin'!!"
> 
> Susan slipped on the ice today and fell. She landed, sitting, on her ankle and knee. She kept saying, ''Thank God the house is done. Thank God the house is done.'' I believe that she will be okay but the next few days will not likely be the most comfortable she's ever had. I'll be getting up with Tim for the next several days and Ben will take him to school tomorrow. After that we will see how it goes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I am sorry to hear Susan fell. Has she had the knee and ankle X-rayed? It might be a good idea. I hope she is pain free and up and around quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> I thank you for the great compliment,Sam, but have no idea why you ask that of me. I have no skills or even the remotest experience to serve in that capacity. But I'm flattered.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You would make a fantastic president, and you would have my vote!


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I guess I have to put myself on the 'infirm' list at least for today...I told him to keep those germs to himself, but here I sit sneezing and stuffy. Blerg.
> 
> I was trying to type a pattern and can't focus on it. I'm all turned around on my notes (which is annoying, since I just knitted the thing and it should be right there in my brain). Guess I'll do something else. Drinking tea with lemon, ginger, and honey seems to help, and I expect by Thursday when I am scheduled to work I should be all right. It's just a nuisance cold (the first one I've had in a long, long time, which makes it more of a nuisance!). :thumbdown:
> 
> Condolences, healing thoughts, and blessings to all who can use them.


Hope you're soon feeling better. Why do people insist on being generous and sharing their sickness!!!
I had a terrible sore throat and felt rotten early this morning. I'm sure my daughter shared her sickness from last week.
But 2 doses of Zicam nasal spray, a spoonful of honey and cinnamon and 2 cups of hot caramel tea and I'm feeling human. 
I hope you can find something to help you!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Makes me wonder whatever happened to the ''No shoes, No shirt, No service'' policy?
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not too sure- have been hand holding the watering for my pots for so long!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned the other day that DH had years ago built me a blanket chest. Here is the picture of it. It has a sliding drawer inside it too.
> Also here are a couple of pictures for Daralene of some of the pysanky that I've done in the past. Didn't say I was good...just that I've done it...LOL


That blanket chest is amazing and a sliding drawer too. Quite special.

The eggs are great Gwen. So beautiful and you layered the colors well. I really need another course or two or three. :lol: Here's my egg but the wax isn't removed so it is black where it will be pure white.


----------



## tami_ohio

gagesmom said:


> I might just call in sick tomorrow and call the dr and see if I can get in. While I am there I can ask for my results.


I hope you can get in. If it is the stomach virus going around here, you shouldn't be at work anyway.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Julie, you are right-- pots are almost always hand-watering things. Soakers would just waste water between pots.


Yes, but when I had commented that the soaker hoses would be better to keep evaporation to a minimum, I was thinking for Alastair's planted beds, not for pots.


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Gwen happy anniversary, hope had a great celebration.
> 
> Sugar so sorry to hear of dds reaction.
> 
> Joy glad the gosling house is finished and things can calm down.
> 
> DH finally got a call yesterday!! Goes the 10th to do paperwork and starts the 16th! Finally.
> 
> Now i just have to ask mom to take me for my colonoscopy check on the 17th. Finally got a firm date! DH is happy, he confessed he was really begining to have doubts that he really had a job with them.
> 
> Will try to do some more catching up. No school today because of ice watching Downton from last week and knitting


That's really great news. It's hard to sit and wait. I know you're both glad he has a firm date!
Praying for good results from your colonoscopy.
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially now that I see the design as it was intended- the twist just does not look right!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> Yippeeee and congratulations . That must be a relief all round they certainly made your husband wait
> I hope everything goes alright with your colonoscopy check
> Best wishes Sonja


Excellent news, Puplover :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Sweet pictures. Poor deer....only place without any snow too!


The deer pretty much roam her yard. At least,they're safe there and seem to know it. The picture of the sleeping deer was taken from her bedroom window.
I'm glad everyone is enjoying her pictures.
One of her pictures of Bacon's Castle is in the April issue of Early American Life on newsstands now. I'll see if I can find it and post it. So she's a nationally published photographer!!
Junek


----------



## jheiens

Thanks, Dawn. Sure hope things progress for your DH down the path he wants to walk.

Pray there is absolutely nothing on the check-up that shouldn't be there.

Ohio Joy

EDIT: I suspect that these references to my running for President are making the place a little deep in the BS. (grin)



Pup lover said:


> Joy glad the gosling house is finished and things can calm down.
> 
> DH finally got a call yesterday!! Goes the 10th to do paperwork and starts the 16th! Finally.
> 
> Now i just have to ask mom to take me for my colonoscopy check on the 17th. Finally got a firm date! DH is happy, he confessed he was really begining to have doubts that he really had a job with them.
> 
> Will try to do some more catching up. No school today because of ice watching Downton from last week and knitting


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> That's what I was thinking.


Seems they should add "no pants" to the list of "no shoes, no shirt,no service" list!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> That blanket chest is amazing and a sliding drawer too. Quite special.
> 
> The eggs are great Gwen. So beautiful and you layered the colors well. I really need another course or two or three. :lol: Here's my egg but the wax isn't removed so it is black where it will be pure white.


They're both beautiful. I particularly like the design on yours. I know it will be lovely when finished!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Had a great time at the Ukranian Egg Decorating class. They kept our eggs and will blow the inside out and shellac it for us. I can see where taking more than one class would be good. Not easy as it is free hand. :shock: Neither son or I are artistic, but I must say the eggs are beautiful in spite of us. After we both had a late supper together. So much fun and also the time when he picked me up and drove me home, making it a very late night for him, probably getting home around 11pm.

Sassafrass, The golden fields are wonderful.

PJ's, That's great that they employ you!!!! Good for you and a real plus for them. They are lucky to have you.

Bonnie, Wow, that is such a great storage for needles, etc., that you made.
Oh my goodness, what a fantastic representation of Ukranian egg decorating!

Gagesmom, So sorry Gage is sick. It sure takes time to get over this cold and then it keeps coming back.

Caren, How wonderful Jamie wants to be an LPN. She will be great. Love the pictures of the deer. Beautiful landscape you live in.

Julie, So glad to hear the locks are being fixed. Oh dear, sorry to hear about the painting. Wishing they would have done that before you moved in but I guess time was of the essence. I am surprised with the agent knowing what a lady you are that it was still there.

Gwen, Is there an online place for pysansky you recommend or should I just google and pick any? Great storage organizer you made. I went online and looked at one called Pysansky.:thumbup: 

Oh Joy, Hope Susan will be ok!!!! I agree with her thinking. If it did have to happen, at least the house was done. Pray she won't be in a lot of pain.

I'm pretty far behind again and getting tired. Another nap day as DH woke me up with a phone call this am.


----------



## KateB

budasha said:


> flyty1n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer day..just had the back corner of my car smashed in the roundaboutl. I was coming out and he came in and got the driver's side back door, fender and fenderwell. Insurance report is filed, and the policemen said no one would get a citation as it was not possible to tell if he or I were there first (I was). But, of course, he says he was.
> 
> So sorry about your fender bender. I hate those roundabouts. We have one here too and they do cause accidents. The powers that be say that they are much better than having stop signs
> 
> :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> On our roundabouts, traffic coming from your right (would be left elsewhere) has priority. I don't fancy the system of first one there, that would be much harder to judge.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> They're both beautiful. I particularly like the design on yours. I know it will be lovely when finished!
> Junek


It looked like lace. I didn't want to do any more colors because I liked the color it was so much but I did observe others and what they did to do another color.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PupLover, So glad DH finally got the call to start work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That really was a long time and so stressful for both of you. Glad you have a way to get the colonoscopy.


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute! But it's defective, the steering wheel is on the wrong side! Lol
> ( thought I would beat Sam to the comment)


Very funny! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

flyty1n wrote:
Cashmeregma, how I would love you to have that big fan and send us some of your snow. Thanks for your sympathy, I needed it.
_____________________________________

It's working. The snow is coming down east to west so it changed direction and is coming your way. Hold onto your hat.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Only if a couple more of us jump on the topic Not joining in at all.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Good!


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> 11:10am and I am at home. I was up off and on throughout the night. Called in sick. Not feeling so nauseated anymore, but stomach is cramping :thumbdown: Called the Dr's office and said I would like to make an appt to get the results of my MRI and that I am sick. The receptionist told me that they didn't have the results and the dr is away next week and I had to wait til March 30th to see the dr. She said if there is anything important on the MRI they will call me and "try to squeeze me in". So to say the least I was stunned by this.
> 
> OK rant over, sorry everyone


Oh no. That certainly is rather disappointing and not sure the receptionist handled it best as she should give another doctor's name if you are sick and requesting treatment. Terrible about how they are handling the outcome of the MRI. No wonder you are upset. Waiting for the results of something so important to you makes a moment feel like a year. Feel better soon with Healing Wishes coming your way. Hope you don't get the freezing rain. :thumbdown:


----------



## KateB

Pup lover said:


> DH finally got a call yesterday!! Goes the 10th to do paperwork and starts the 16th! Finally.


Delighted for both of you!

:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Dawn I am so glad DH finally heard from the job. I can just imagine how frustrating that has been for him. Great that he starts the 16th.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the eggs (pysanky). As Daralene will learn there are specific patterns that are suppose to be used which I have NOT done necessarily which is why I say mine are not "good". I like mine but have not adhered to the designs that are called for. I even have some earrings that the artist that taught me made. The are very detailed and the drawing very finely detailed. I treasure them. I can't wait to see what Daralene does since she is so talented anyway. Hope you had a good time.
> 
> Julie hope everything is going well and your washer getting fixed.
> 
> EDIT: UPS just arrived so I have yarn packages to open! TTYL


Have to wait at least till next week- the exchequer is low currently!
Have fun with your parcels- don't forget to show us!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> That blanket chest is amazing and a sliding drawer too. Quite special.
> 
> The eggs are great Gwen. So beautiful and you layered the colors well. I really need another course or two or three. :lol: Here's my egg but the wax isn't removed so it is black where it will be pure white.


Maybe not quite traditional- but lovely! It is annoying when your hands get shaky- (at least I find it annoying)


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~that's some driving skill!


I wonder how many takes that took...or how many crashes they had?!! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, but when I had commented that the soaker hoses would be better to keep evaporation to a minimum, I was thinking for Alastair's planted beds, not for pots.


And I am sure he will have such systems sussed!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> hey gwen - and anyone else interested in knitting baskets -
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0136AD.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=+Crochet+Easter+Basket&utm_content=Easter+is+coming%21+You%E2%80%99ll+want+these+17+patterns+on+your+hooks+and+needles+%E2%80%A6&utm_campaign=Weekly+Stitch+02272015
> 
> however - if you would rather crochet one ----
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/80092AD.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=+Crochet+Amigurumi+Bunny+Basket&utm_content=Easter+is+coming%21+You%E2%80%99ll+want+these+17+patterns+on+your+hooks+and+needles+%E2%80%A6&utm_campaign=Weekly+Stitch+02272015


~~~I didn't get to any basket patterns for knitted baskets.
Did anyone else find them?


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> The goslings are the men and women who went through a Jobs for Life program for Welfare recipients that Susan led. It began two years ago last July with 7 participants. That summer she had five who moved off welfare and took another group of 6 men and they also went through the study part of the program. All who finished the study portion have also worked on the house at various times. Some still come around to help when they have time or a skill to assist Susan and Ben.
> 
> Of the 13 who entered the program, 8 have completely moved out of the welfare system. Two are completing GED programs and the rest have finished trades schools or found other full-time employment, gotten their SR-22 situations worked out and gotten driver's license back. The one woman participant returned to her family in NJ and went to work full-time. She managed to get herself and 2 children away from an abusive partner. Three of the men would not try to help themselves, and they were returned to parking cars at the unemployment office where they continue.
> 
> Anyway, one day one of the men meant to call Susan a mother hen but it came ''Mother Goose.'' They began to call themselves goslings and that term spread to cover all of their families as well as themselves. At one point we were caring for and about 60 goslings in one way or another.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Lovely story....you must be so proud of Susan.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

jknappva said:


> Seems they should add "no pants" to the list of "no shoes, no shirt,no service" list!!!
> Junek


Especially as we think of "pants" as underwear not trousers!


----------



## Lurker 2

> Cashmeregma
> Julie, So glad to hear the locks are being fixed. Oh dear, sorry to hear about the painting. Wishing they would have done that before you moved in but I guess time was of the essence. I am surprised with the agent knowing what a lady you are that it was still there.


 The son is doing most of the running back and forth, and has only just met me- I am hoping soon to go and see Nasir to talk things through.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Delighted for both of you!
> 
> :thumbup:


Me too!


----------



## Cashmeregma

For anyone interested. I found this statement from Dreamweaver about Fair Isle and thought it was very clear and well-worded: (I put some words in color,)

Fair Isle is knitting done with a pattern/design and you use two, and only two, different colors in each design row and the design goes from end to end of the row. think of a Scandinavian sweater with a yoke design. Intarsia would be blocks of color where the different colors are usually on bobbins and many different colors may appear in the same row and the colors are not carried end to end but each is = dropped when you are done with them.

Linda 6885 posted this re: color work and Intarsia:
Intarsia is when you do separate color blocks or sometimes pictures. Stranded or fair isle works with most often two, sometimes three colors over a row or roundand the colors are carried or stranded across the back of the work. Always carring over no more than 3-5 stitches. This type of work is usually done in the round so that you always work from the right side.
(I've been having a conversation about color work and the difference from Fair Isle. Trying to get Intarsia, Fair Isle, and color work straight in my head. No wonder people get it wrong. You really have to search and then it depends on who is giving the answers. My thinking is that traditional Fair Isle is 2 colors only within a row and perhaps pattern. I find it very interesting and would like to get it straight so that is why I am researching.} Fair isle lies alone between the Orkneys and the Shetlands off the NE coast of Scotland. Its sheep are small, agile and soft."

I see Fair Isle with more than 2 colors in a whole pattern, so perhaps a sweater could have more than 2 colors, just within the pattern section it should be 2?

At least it is an honest effort to understand.

I'm ready for that nap. Been looking in Knitting Encyclopedia and all over the internet and it isn't easy to get clear and concise information. Think the best I found was from Dreamweaver.


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I didn't get to any basket patterns for knitted baskets.
> Did anyone else find them?


There are a couple baskets here you might have to scroll down to find them. They are knitted.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Well, it seemed to be the slowest February but this tablet doesn't like snow, I guess,since it was supposed to read the SNOWIEST February!!
> Why in the world would I want a "smartphone" since this tablet outsmart me all the time!!!😕
> Junek


You are just too witty! :thumbup: I have to echo your sentiments, as my mobile just makes calls and can send texts, unlike everyone else's which can do all but make the coffee!


----------



## TNS

budasha said:


> How awful for you! Wishing you an early spring.


Nittergma, you do deserve an early spring; well many of you do! And dare I wish an early Autumn for those down under? :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> For anyone interested. I found this statement from Dreamweaver about Fair Isle and thought it was very clear and well-worded: (I put some words in color,)
> 
> Fair Isle is knitting done with a pattern/design and you use two, and only two, different colors in each design row and the design goes from end to end of the row. think of a Scandinavian sweater with a yoke design. Intarsia would be blocks of color where the different colors are usually on bobbins and many different colors may appear in the same row and the colors are not carried end to end but each is = dropped when you are done with them.
> 
> Linda 6885 posted this re: color work and Intarsia:
> Intarsia is when you do separate color blocks or sometimes pictures. Stranded or fair isle works with most often two, sometimes three colors over a row or roundand the colors are carried or stranded across the back of the work. Always carring over no more than 3-5 stitches. This type of work is usually done in the round so that you always work from the right side.
> (I've been having a conversation about color work and the difference from Fair Isle. Trying to get Intarsia, Fair Isle, and color work straight in my head. No wonder people get it wrong. You really have to search and then it depends on who is giving the answers. My thinking is that traditional Fair Isle is 2 colors only within a row and perhaps pattern. I find it very interesting and would like to get it straight so that is why I am researching.} Fair isle lies alone between the Orkneys and the Shetlands off the NE coast of Scotland. Its sheep are small, agile and soft."
> 
> I see Fair Isle with more than 2 colors in a whole pattern, so perhaps a sweater could have more than 2 colors, just within the pattern section it should be 2?
> 
> At least it is an honest effort to understand.
> 
> I'm ready for that nap. Been looking in Knitting Encyclopedia and all over the internet and it isn't easy to get clear and concise information. Think the best I found was from Dreamweaver.


I hope it is the fleece that is soft!!!!!!!
Why not check out the Lerwick Museum- see if you can get in to their textile collections- I had only a brief skirmish with google. But there are significant collections also in Edinburgh, and the Victoria and Albert Museums.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Nittergma, you do deserve an early spring; well many of you do! And dare I wish an early Autumn for those down under? :thumbup:


NIWA (forget just what that stands for) has predicted three more months of heat- It is going to be pretty disastrous for the arable farmers.


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> A doll club friend just sent this-- it is a good funny to maybe brighten your day. The one guy just has NO clue what is going on until the end.
> 
> http://safeshare.tv/w/sLtCVDmZnm


~~~What a jerk Mr. Green Sweatshirt is! I don't hold much hope for that relationship!


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> Especially as we think of "pants" as underwear not trousers!


I was wondering about what I had missed  didn't enter my head that it was trousers


----------



## cmaliza

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Sam the weather here has been nuts. We went from 88 degrees then to 48. We had some rain ( which we need badly) Today it's Sunny and real windy. I do hope it doesn't get hot too soon or the Summer will be awfully hot. But we don't have to deal with Snow,Sleet and all the nasty weather that the poor East Coast has to endure.
> 
> Has anyone had problems with this site? If I try to look at the posting pages I get a message about warning me about all the popups and how I need to call an 888 number. It freezes up my computer where I have to restart my computer. It is driving me nuts. That is why I get on and off so quickly. I'm frozen off.
> 
> Well went to the Surgeon for a consultation. He told me Dr.'s don't like to speak badly about another but he told me the other Dr. didn't do me any favors. He said my back didn't heal. DH said but it was 3 years ago. This Dr, said he put in one device in wrong and another isn't used for fusions. I am so upset knowing I have to have another back surgery. He also said he never would have gone through my abdomen. He also said if any family member had this he would have them have another surgery to correct it plus fix the other problems I have going on. This is why I'm in so much pain all the time. Great just Great.
> That is what is going on here.
> I hope all are doing good and those who aren't sending healing prayers. I'm going to try to read the posting if I'm able.


~~~Glad to hear from you, sorry about all the back & surgery issues. It makes one wonder if you should try to get some compensation. I'm sure all the prayer warriors will put in efforts overtime in your case. Big healing hugs being sent your way!

Healing vibes being sent to your computer, too!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've been getting quite a few projects done this week; felt like I didn't get much done last two weeks with DGS here, but he was in kindergarten the better part of each day so I really can't blame my laziness on that.

Pup Lover - so good to hear that the job is starting soon...hope he gets all his (and your) questions answered.
Hope the colonoscopy results are clear.

Nittergma- feel so bad for what you're going through. I think the worst pipe freezing incident was the day of our farm sale after Dad passed away. Dad died in October and the sale was in January on one of the coldest days of the year in 1963. No toilets and freezing temperatures. We had heaters and as much food & coffee as possible to keep the attendees warm...it was mostly men so they found areas in the barn to do their business. The women in the house took turns driving people over the the neighbors who were a mile away. I hope it gets fixed for you as soon as possible = come on sunshine and Spring.

Kate - love the photo of Luke; he can forever tell the tale that he got to drive the car before his Dad.

June - love the photos - we have lots of deer near the roads - I think they're really trying hard to find something edible. 

Grandma Paula - hope you are able to get your laundry room re-equipped as soon as possible. The laundry room will forever be one of my great plesures after having gone to laundramats the first 4 years of living out her in Chicago. I had to go in the evenings and laundramats can sure attract some scary people. I used to ask my dates to take me to do laundry first just because I hated being there alone.

Mel - I hope you are feeling better soon and hope the MRI results are okay.

SugarSugar - Serena is a doll -- hope DD is feeling better soon. I've had the vomiting so bad that I hurt myself so I feel for how she's feeling.

We got the trifecta of weather systems last night and today including snow, hail, sleet, rain, snain (snow/rain mix), ice, and wind. It has tapered off now and warmed up so hopefully this too has passed.


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> You are just too witty! :thumbup: I have to echo your sentiments, as my mobile just makes calls and can send texts, unlike everyone else's which can do all but make the coffee!


Mine only does calls and texts and has a camera that I've never used. I never text...it's just too fiddly with 3 or more letters for each key. It would take me forever. I don't think you can get a cell (mobile) phone here without a camera. And mine is one of the cheaper ones!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> I was wondering about what I had missed  didn't enter my head that it was trousers


Sorry...should have added "trousers" for our international friends!
Junek


----------



## TNS

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Dawn. Sure hope things progress for your DH down the path he wants to walk.
> 
> Pray there is absolutely nothing on the check-up that shouldn't be there.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> EDIT: I suspect that these references to my running for President are making the place a little deep in the BS. (grin)


Well, you could use it to advantage on the raised beds which are being discussed :XD:


----------



## TNS

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I didn't get to any basket patterns for knitted baskets.
> Did anyone else find them?


Just tried the first one and it came up with a crocheted Easter basket.


----------



## NanaCaren

Two of our little deer coming out inthe day light. &#128522;&#128522;&#128515;&#128515;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Have fun with your parcels- don't forget to show us!


Finally remembered to get my camera set up and took some pix. First is the yarn I got from the site Bonnie (I think) posted with the "etent" sale-- wow, nice yarn, great prices.

Second is a shawlette I designed using some features from the "Summer Flies" pattern which I had done and really liked. This yarn is just RH but I love the colors.

Third is my old inside cat loving the shawlette.

Orchid will be on next one.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Finally remembered to get my camera set up and took some pix. First is the yarn I got from the site Bonnie (I think) posted with the "etent" sale-- wow, nice yarn, great prices.
> 
> Second is a shawlette I designed using some features from the "Summer Flies" pattern which I had done and really liked. This yarn is just RH but I love the colors.
> 
> Third is my old inside cat loving the shawlette.
> 
> Orchid will be on next one.


Your shawl looks good! Clever you!


----------



## iamsam

lovely outfits Sonja - well done. love the bib overalls. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> This is what I have been up to in the last couple of weeks . After knitting these baby trainer socks I now have a better understanding of how to knit larger socks , and think I can now mix and match with different heels . Well in my head I can 😃


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Orchid will be on next one.


Last is the little orchid that is blooming--deep yellow with maroon, about the size of a silver dollar-- my smallest orchid. You can also see several more buds farther down the stem.


----------



## iamsam

would you share the recipe please. --- sam



machriste said:


> Wow, Bonnie! That is really interesting!! I'm finding watering on the patio more and more of a chore. I have cut down on the number of pots, but still...I bookmarked it!
> 
> Sonja, your baby things are just adorable!!
> 
> Gwen I think your Ukrainian eggs are beautiful. The designs look a little southwestern? And the chest...a real heirloom. Hope you have a daughter who would love it some day.
> 
> Sugarsugar, I'm so sorry for your daughter. Those rib injuries hurt every time one takes a breath. These difficulties just seem to be going on and on for your and DD. But that little Serena is just a little ray of sunshine. She is darling!
> 
> Mel, glad you are going to the dr. Hope everything
> turns out to be OK for you.
> 
> It's snowing like crazy here right now. Got up at six to go to the Y and swim and weather said snow would start about 6:45 and continue through morning commute. Decided to stay home. Tried a new recipe for a key lime tea bread yesterday to take for coffee and swimming. Guess who had a slice of key lime bread with coffee this am?


----------



## iamsam

they put the steering wheel on the wrong side. does everyone's car get delivered to the person's house? --- sam



KateB said:


> Haven't taken the time to post here over the last few days, but I have been reading and I'm up to date at last. I find by the time I note down the photos and recipes I've forgotten what I wanted to comment on! That's not a complaint by the way, just an observation! :lol:
> Congratulations to Jamie and commiserations to Sugarsugar's DD. Glad your DB is doing ok Julie. Loved seeing all the knitting and the needle holders. Mel, I hope you feel better very soon and that your scan results are good. I'm sure there was more I wanted to comment on, but it's gone.....craft! :roll:
> DS#2 is away skiing in France so he got his brand new car delivered here today, much to Luke's delight. His face was a picture when the transporter turned up and the guy put the ramp down and drove the new car off. Of course he had to get a shot of "driving" it!


----------



## iamsam

what do people do if there is an emergency? defiance is a small town yet our er is open 24/7. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> In Saskatoon, there are 3 hospitals & City hospital emergency is only open during the day, I'm not sure the hours!


----------



## iamsam

I noticed the same thing - you think they would have rejected the delivery and demanded a correctly built car. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute! But it's defective, the steering wheel is on the wrong side! Lol
> ( thought I would beat Sam to the comment)


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> You are just too witty! :thumbup: I have to echo your sentiments, as my mobile just makes calls and can send texts, unlike everyone else's which can do all but make the coffee!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> what do people do if there is an emergency? defiance is a small town yet our er is open 24/7. --- sam


My town, 50,000 people, at least a couple cardiologists-- friend had a heart attack, no cardiologist on call, so they put her in ambulance and took her to Topeka, an hour away. Not very reassuring. ER was open, just no cardiologist on duty.


----------



## iamsam

what do you get when you click on "download?" I got a pattern for a merrygoround horse. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sis!
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope it is the fleece that is soft!!!!!!!
> Why not check out the Lerwick Museum- see if you can get in to their textile collections- I had only a brief skirmish with google. But there are significant collections also in Edinburgh, and the Victoria and Albert Museums.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Me too.

I would love to see the collections and thank you, yes, I will give it a try.
Julie what makes it color work instead of Fair Isle?? Is it the addition of a 3rd or more color(s)?


----------



## iamsam

so sorry about your cousin Kathy. sounds like kitty has found himself a forever home - good. anxious to see the finished shawl. we were to get freezing rain today - got a little as the children left for school but that was all. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Good morning! Snowing here. I laugh at the predictions...end of last week we were looking to receive 4-6 inches, this weekend it changed to 2-4 inches and yesterday 1-3 inches...today maybe up to 2 inches. How's that for CYA (covering your a$$)? LOL!
> 
> I'm still working on the 'Edge of the Wedge' shall. I finished the straight knitting and started the decreasing - yay! It seems to take forever because one pattern repeat is 8 rows that includes 2 stitch decreases...only 2 stitches! Seems like it takes forever (same on the increases) but then all of a sudden I had the number of stitches I needed and all of a sudden I had the number of inches needed in the straight knitting so today I'm hoping to make a dent in those decreases. Can't do much because of the snow anyway.
> 
> I knit with my girls yesterday and went to the grocery store after...could be snowed in for a week - seriously...now not hardly more than a dusting. The bad part will be the wind kicking up later. There will be blizzard conditions directly to our south and west so the amount of snow isn't the worst but the visibility will soon be greatly reduced - unless they missed on that prediction too...guess we will just have to see.
> 
> My little Buddy Boy kitty is settling in nicely. I got him a collar with a bell on it and he's not too sure that is okay. Kitty Cocoa still has her nose up in the air but she isn't near as upset and socialization is going well...slow but well. He's turned into a very gentle and loving kitty and LOVES to sleep on top of the electric blanket...stretches out and lays on his back...crazy kitty
> 
> Another first cousin has passed away. So sad. wake and funeral are at the end of this week. I'm the youngest of the cousins so it is hard to see the numbers of those I love dwindling. At some point I know I will be the only one left (God willing)...my family is not that big to begin with. Such is life, I guess.
> 
> I hope all who are hurting/ill feel better soon!
> 
> Can't wait to see what you've figured out to do with your yarn, Gwen!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u

Thank you Pacer and Kansas g-ma for your kind words. I don't know about suing I don't think the surgeon I just seen would testify. That would be the thing plus the cost of a lawyer,paying the Surgeon for his time away from his practice so basically one is screwed.

I have an appointment tomorrow for the CT scan. I need to make an appointment for pre-surgery release. I am really scared to go through it again to be honest.

I do have great news my sister called and she is coming for my birthday. She is coming on one of those specials where you get plane fare and 4 days stay at a hotel that is listed. She said she knew that I might not be able to visit again this year. It's so exciting for both of us.

Hope all are doing well. Take care.
Vegas Sharon


----------



## iamsam

goodness - what the ocean breeze has done to the cedar. --- sam --- beautiful pictures as always june - thanks for sharing.



jknappva said:


> A couple more pictures from my sister....I don't think I've sent these before.
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Love it. So delicate but really making the statement of Here I Am, As you probably know, I love orchids. Just can't believe how long the blossoms last. Had some that have been in bloom for 6 months now. My white one that I posted a few weeks ago bloomed for the first time in quite a few years but has about 12 blooms and is glorious. Rather like having a beautiful poem to look at each morning. Poetry in grace and color.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Last is the little orchid that is blooming--deep yellow with maroon, about the size of a silver dollar-- my smallest orchid. You can also see several more buds farther down the stem.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Kansas g-ma said:


> The video is so funny. Thank you for sharing


----------



## iamsam

sending you tons of warm soothing healing energy sorlenna - stay warm and drink lots. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Well, I guess I have to put myself on the 'infirm' list at least for today...I told him to keep those germs to himself, but here I sit sneezing and stuffy. Blerg.
> 
> I was trying to type a pattern and can't focus on it. I'm all turned around on my notes (which is annoying, since I just knitted the thing and it should be right there in my brain). Guess I'll do something else. Drinking tea with lemon, ginger, and honey seems to help, and I expect by Thursday when I am scheduled to work I should be all right. It's just a nuisance cold (the first one I've had in a long, long time, which makes it more of a nuisance!). :thumbdown:
> 
> Condolences, healing thoughts, and blessings to all who can use them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Me too! And think of all the "yarns" she'd have to tell! (sorry, couldn't help myself)


tami_ohio said:


> You would make a fantastic president, and you would have my vote!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love your egg!!! Son's is nice too. You are making me want to dig out my supplies. I already have several eggs to paint on. May have to get some more dye. I hopeyou enoyed it.


Cashmeregma said:


> That blanket chest is amazing and a sliding drawer too. Quite special.
> 
> The eggs are great Gwen. So beautiful and you layered the colors well. I really need another course or two or three. :lol: Here's my egg but the wax isn't removed so it is black where it will be pure white.


----------



## iamsam

where did he get the job? congrats. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Gwen happy anniversary, hope had a great celebration.
> 
> Sugar so sorry to hear of dds reaction.
> 
> Joy glad the gosling house is finished and things can calm down.
> 
> DH finally got a call yesterday!! Goes the 10th to do paperwork and starts the 16th! Finally.
> 
> Now i just have to ask mom to take me for my colonoscopy check on the 17th. Finally got a firm date! DH is happy, he confessed he was really begining to have doubts that he really had a job with them.
> 
> Will try to do some more catching up. No school today because of ice watching Downton from last week and knitting


----------



## iamsam

so do we - I just didn't put the two together. --- sam



budasha said:


> We northerns use the term "snow plow"
> :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'd just pick one that you find on the internet to order supplies from. It has been awhile since I did any. I think you did an excellent job the first time. I am surprised that they didn't have the eggs blown *before* you painted them. I've never done it with them being intact. I have one large goose egg that I have yet to paint. Keep saying I want to be better than I am before doing it. It's funny; my friend that is from the Ukraine asked us what we wanted her to bring us when she returned from a trip home one time. I asked for a painted egg. She said all of her family (over there) thought that so strange as that is not something special to them. She brought me several that were painted on wooden eggs. To them I was asking for a very silly gift.


Cashmeregma said:


> Had a great time at the Ukranian Egg Decorating class. They kept our eggs and will blow the inside out and shellac it for us. I can see where taking more than one class would be good. Not easy as it is free hand. :shock: Neither son or I are artistic, but I must say the eggs are beautiful in spite of us. After we both had a late supper together. So much fun and also the time when he picked me up and drove me home, making it a very late night for him, probably getting home around 11pm.
> 
> Sassafrass, The golden fields are wonderful.
> 
> PJ's, That's great that they employ you!!!! Good for you and a real plus for them. They are lucky to have you.
> 
> Bonnie, Wow, that is such a great storage for needles, etc., that you made.
> Oh my goodness, what a fantastic representation of Ukranian egg decorating!
> 
> Gagesmom, So sorry Gage is sick. It sure takes time to get over this cold and then it keeps coming back.
> 
> Caren, How wonderful Jamie wants to be an LPN. She will be great. Love the pictures of the deer. Beautiful landscape you live in.
> 
> Julie, So glad to hear the locks are being fixed. Oh dear, sorry to hear about the painting. Wishing they would have done that before you moved in but I guess time was of the essence. I am surprised with the agent knowing what a lady you are that it was still there.
> 
> Gwen, Is there an online place for pysansky you recommend or should I just google and pick any? Great storage organizer you made. I went online and looked at one called Pysansky.:thumbup:
> 
> Oh Joy, Hope Susan will be ok!!!! I agree with her thinking. If it did have to happen, at least the house was done. Pray she won't be in a lot of pain.
> 
> I'm pretty far behind again and getting tired. Another nap day as DH woke me up with a phone call this am.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Well, you could use it to advantage on the raised beds which are being discussed :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## iamsam

they are both beautiful. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> That blanket chest is amazing and a sliding drawer too. Quite special.
> 
> The eggs are great Gwen. So beautiful and you layered the colors well. I really need another course or two or three. :lol: Here's my egg but the wax isn't removed so it is black where it will be pure white.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Thank you all that has posted positive words for me. This is the best caring site there is and always has been.

I wish for those that need it Healing Prayers.
GagesMom. I hope the MRI was something minor. I haven't went through all the posting but will try to catch up. I'm only on page 18. DH likes attention and it's hard to get on plus the other reasons. So I'm sorry and it's not that I don't care I really do and I think of everyone daily.

{{HUGS}} to all
Vegas Sharon


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I'd just pick one that you find on the internet to order supplies from. It has been awhile since I did any. I think you did an excellent job the first time. I am surprised that they didn't have the eggs blown *before* you painted them. I've never done it with them being intact. I have one large goose egg that I have yet to paint. Keep saying I want to be better than I am before doing it. It's funny; my friend that is from the Ukraine asked us what we wanted her to bring us when she returned from a trip home one time. I asked for a painted egg. She said all of her family (over there) thought that so strange as that is not something special to them. She brought me several that were painted on wooden eggs. To them I was asking for a very silly gift.


She said they leave them unblown till painted as the shell isn't as fragile then.

I think those eggs are beautiful. I actually received one from one of Bill's students who is married to a Russian girl. Well Bill received it but I think I've claimed it. Believe it is wooden from the feel of it. I guess they are so common place for them, but for us they are works of art and more treasured. I don't think it was silly at all.

When I found out we had to hand draw, I knew I was sunk. Had fun anyway and I love it flaws and all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

There weren't any....Sam said he was mistaken and apologized.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I didn't get to any basket patterns for knitted baskets.
> Did anyone else find them?


----------



## iamsam

they come up for me. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I didn't get to any basket patterns for knitted baskets.
> Did anyone else find them?


----------



## iamsam

take the hhtp?=:// away and then try. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I didn't get to any basket patterns for knitted baskets.
> Did anyone else find them?


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> I noticed the same thing - you think they would have rejected the delivery and demanded a correctly built car. --- sam


The car is correct, Sam. It is your roads that aren't. ( Sorry, couldn't resist).


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe not quite traditional- but lovely! It is annoying when your hands get shaky- (at least I find it annoying)


I followed the traditional design. Can't you tell. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Of course layering it with more wax and doing more colors would help. DS & I were almost in over our heads but we hung in there. You should have seen our eyes when we looked at each other after they explained the free hand drawing. I would certainly love more classes. All of her classes are already sold out. No wonder. It is near Easter and it is a beautiful thing to learn. I still feel a little lost as to how to wax most of the area since the wax pipe is so fine. I can see using it for the design, but I wanted to keep the blue and not lose it. Must be a way.


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> lovely outfits Sonja - well done. love the bib overalls. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, love your son's present. A present of a class is awesome. But a present of a class he will take with you is perfection. Your eggs are pretty.
Saw a Joshua tree in bloom today. Will take pic later.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Love your egg!!! Son's is nice too. You are making me want to dig out my supplies. I already have several eggs to paint on. May have to get some more dye. I hopeyou enoyed it.


There is a lot of preparation with all the supplies and doing the dyes. Perhaps I should get some yarn to dye also if I ever do it at home. If you find a class you could go to that and use their dyes. This teacher had a few that did that as doing the dyes for themselves seemed like too much apparently.


----------



## iamsam

that is a lovely orchid Kansas g-ma - I have never seen one with stripes. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Last is the little orchid that is blooming--deep yellow with maroon, about the size of a silver dollar-- my smallest orchid. You can also see several more buds farther down the stem.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, love your son's present. A present of a class is awesome. But a present of a class he will take with you is perfection. Your eggs are pretty.
> Saw a Joshua tree in bloom today. Will take pic later.


Thank you. I thought so too. He would have taken any class with me too, no matter what it was.
I don't know if I've ever seen a Joshua tree in bloom, so I can't wait.
Did you take the photo of the golden fields? It was so lovely.


----------



## iamsam

great news about the upcoming visit. prayers are already being said for a successful surgery. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you Pacer and Kansas g-ma for your kind words. I don't know about suing I don't think the surgeon I just seen would testify. That would be the thing plus the cost of a lawyer,paying the Surgeon for his time away from his practice so basically one is screwed.
> 
> I have an appointment tomorrow for the CT scan. I need to make an appointment for pre-surgery release. I am really scared to go through it again to be honest.
> 
> I do have great news my sister called and she is coming for my birthday. She is coming on one of those specials where you get plane fare and 4 days stay at a hotel that is listed. She said she knew that I might not be able to visit again this year. It's so exciting for both of us.
> 
> Hope all are doing well. Take care.
> Vegas Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh

I see we ordered what looks like some of the same yarn. That was a great sale. I love your shawl. I guess I'm not quite as worried about my yarn.....I have no problem with acrylics unless they are super stiff/scratchy and use acrylics probably more than I do the natural yarns. Don't get me wrong....I do have quite a bit of the natural/expensive yarns but most of the folks I knit or want to be able to toss it in the washer & dryer and not have to hand wash and dry flat.

I love your kitty. S/he has such pretty markings.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Finally remembered to get my camera set up and took some pix. First is the yarn I got from the site Bonnie (I think) posted with the "etent" sale-- wow, nice yarn, great prices.
> 
> Second is a shawlette I designed using some features from the "Summer Flies" pattern which I had done and really liked. This yarn is just RH but I love the colors.
> 
> Third is my old inside cat loving the shawlette.
> 
> Orchid will be on next one.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Amazing orchid.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Last is the little orchid that is blooming--deep yellow with maroon, about the size of a silver dollar-- my smallest orchid. You can also see several more buds farther down the stem.


----------



## iamsam

actually - I would love to drive a car with a right had steering wheel - the only people that have them around here are the mailmen. --- sam



martina said:


> The car is correct, Sam. It is your roads that aren't. ( Sorry, couldn't resist).


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen, did you use the kitska in fire, like we did with the candle, or did you have an electric one??


----------



## Gweniepooh

Vegas Sharon no need to apologize for anything. We are aware of your discomfort and we all have other "things" to attend to. Just praying that this new doctor will be able to help you. Chat with us as you can but first and foremost take care of yourself and your DH. Sending you many healing prayers.


Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you all that has posted positive words for me. This is the best caring site there is and always has been.
> 
> I wish for those that need it Healing Prayers.
> GagesMom. I hope the MRI was something minor. I haven't went through all the posting but will try to catch up. I'm only on page 18. DH likes attention and it's hard to get on plus the other reasons. So I'm sorry and it's not that I don't care I really do and I think of everyone daily.
> 
> {{HUGS}} to all
> Vegas Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so glad you did have fun. See, I think just the opposite as far as blowing the eggs. Yes they are more fragile but I wold hate to spend the hours it can take to paint one just to have it ruined when I tried to blow the insides...even using a tool to remove the stuff! Each to his/her own.


Cashmeregma said:


> She said they leave them unblown till painted as the shell isn't as fragile then.
> 
> I think those eggs are beautiful. I actually received one from one of Bill's students who is married to a Russian girl. Well Bill received it but I think I've claimed it. Believe it is wooden from the feel of it. I guess they are so common place for them, but for us they are works of art and more treasured. I don't think it was silly at all.
> 
> When I found out we had to hand draw, I knew I was sunk. Had fun anyway and I love it flaws and all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie, Glad you have some time to yourself again and feel you are getting things done. Since March is coming in like a lion, I sure hope it proves the saying true and goes out like a lamb.

Gottastch, Sorry to hear you lost a cousin. My condolences to you and the family.

Sorlenna, Hope you can get over this quickly and feel well again.

Kanas g-ma, what does just RH yarn mean? Lovely shawl and you can just see the look of contentment as the cat gets ready to settle in.

Looks like I'm not getting caught up. Too bad I can't meet DH for supper but the roads got bad and he agreed I shouldn't chance it in work traffic and then the dark coming home. Glad he made it in safely a few minutes after 4pm. Can't wait to see him.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you did have fun. See, I think just the opposite as far as blowing the eggs. Yes they are more fragile but I wold hate to spend the hours it can take to paint one just to have it ruined when I tried to blow the insides...even using a tool to remove the stuff! Each to his/her own.


Wow, that could be a problem too. Guess you could crack it working on it or blowing it out. They don't blow it out by mouth but have a little contraption. Is that what you use? She said you feel like your head will explode doing it by blowing it out.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I may be incorrect but you wold put the wax over what you do not want dyed...that would keep the blue for you. I am going to have to get out my stuff....Also the tool you were using you can get in different sizes too.


Cashmeregma said:


> I followed the traditional design. Can't you tell. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Of course layering it with more wax and doing more colors would help. DS & I were almost in over our heads but we hung in there. You should have seen our eyes when we looked at each other after they explained the free hand drawing. I would certainly love more classes. All of her classes are already sold out. No wonder. It is near Easter and it is a beautiful thing to learn. I still feel a little lost as to how to wax most of the area since the wax pipe is so fine. I can see using it for the design, but I wanted to keep the blue and not lose it. Must be a way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Seems they should add "no pants" to the list of "no shoes, no shirt,no service" list!!!
> Junek


In this case it was pretty much pants and trousers both.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You should just plan a trip to Georgia and we can dye yarn and eggs together!!! That would suit me the BEST!!!


Cashmeregma said:


> There is a lot of preparation with all the supplies and doing the dyes. Perhaps I should get some yarn to dye also if I ever do it at home. If you find a class you could go to that and use their dyes. This teacher had a few that did that as doing the dyes for themselves seemed like too much apparently.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I may be incorrect but you wold put the wax over what you do not want dyed...that would keep the blue for you. I am going to have to get out my stuff....Also the tool you were using you can get in different sizes too.


Aha! This was like the tip of a ball point pen or smaller. Would have taken forever to cover the blue.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> You should just plan a trip to Georgia and we can dye yarn and eggs together!!! That would suit me the BEST!!!


Yay....Me too :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I used the candle.

EDIT: glad you remembered the name kitska...I had forgotten it!

EDIT again!....I used a devise to blow the eggs but also did the blowing the old fashioned way....ugh....I found that I used a very small drill bit to make the holes in the eggs.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, did you use the kitska in fire, like we did with the candle, or did you have an electric one??


----------



## Grannypeg

I am just catching up again. Prayers for all those who need them. Mel, keep on knitting so you don't worry too much about the results of your MRI.

We are getting snow at the moment - We have had over a inch so far and it's supposed to last until midnight. I can only imagine what the roads may be like in the morning.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> they put the steering wheel on the wrong side. does everyone's car get delivered to the person's house? --- sam


I'm not getting into the right side argument again! The car is a lease car that my son ordered directly from the manufacturers, so that's why it was delivered to the house rather than be collected from a garage. BTW it's not Luke's dad, but his uncle who has got the new car.


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> actually - I would love to drive a car with a right had steering wheel - the only people that have them around here are the mailmen. --- sam


I am bemused. Why do your mailmen have the steering wheel on the right?


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too! And think of all the "yarns" she'd have to tell! (sorry, couldn't help myself)


Groan! :roll: :lol:


----------



## darowil

budasha said:


> I am amazed. I didn't think hospitals closed at all!


Not all hospitals have emergency departments, and some Private ones aren't open all night becuase the hospital is not staffed with doctors overnight. And country hositals often aren't staffed by doctors overnight- relying on local doctors on call who are rung if they are needed.


----------



## Swedenme

martina said:


> I am bemused. Why do your mailmen have the steering wheel on the right?


I was wondering that to :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grannypeg said:


> I am just catching up again. Prayers for all those who need them. Mel, keep on knitting so you don't worry too much about the results of your MRI.
> 
> We are getting snow at the moment - We have had over a inch so far and it's supposed to last until midnight. I can only imagine what the roads may be like in the morning.


I'm with you regarding our Mel.

Hope you can stay in and stay safe.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Last is the little orchid that is blooming--deep yellow with maroon, about the size of a silver dollar-- my smallest orchid. You can also see several more buds farther down the stem.


Orchids have such amazing flowers: we are able to naturalise quite a number outside in Auckland- a friend of my mother's was quite clever at doing it- had them in the forks of trees all over her garden at Laignholm, out west of Auckland.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Strawberry4u said:


> I do have great news my sister called and she is coming for my birthday. She is coming on one of those specials where you get plane fare and 4 days stay at a hotel that is listed. She said she knew that I might not be able to visit again this year. It's so exciting for both of us. Vegas Sharon


So glad you and sis will be able to get together! I know you both will enjoy that, esp since it might be you couldn't visit her this year.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marina wrote: 
I am bemused. Why do your mailmen have the steering wheel on the right?



 Swedenme said:


> I was wondering that to :!:


Mailboxes are on their right. They have to deliver to mailboxes down at the road and this enables them to pull up without having to get out of the car and be hit. I'm sure it is much easier too.


----------



## machriste

martina said:


> I am bemused. Why do your mailmen have the steering wheel on the right?


I always thought it was because they drive on the right side of the rode, and in some areas, people have mailboxes at the side of the rode, so a mail person can just reach out the window and place the mail in the box without getting out of his vehicle.

Daralene and I think alike!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> I love your kitty. S/he has such pretty markings.


She is a good girl, nearly 18 yrs old, still plays a lot around the house, chasing her tail, running from "the bad guy" as she perceives it. She has a hidey-hole under my bed where she has a choice of 3 places in or out and loves it. I've had her since she was just barely weaned.


----------



## Cashmeregma

machriste said:


> I always thought it was because they drive on the right side of the rode, and in some areas, people have mailboxes at the side of the rode, so a mail person can just reach out the window and place the mail in the box without getting out of his vehicle.
> 
> Daralene and I think alike!


You know what they say about GREAT minds.  :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma, Oops. Just counted my blooms on my orchid and it is 7. Now mind you, that is a lot, but not 6 on ea. side like I thought.

Julie, That sounds so beautiful with that lady having orchids in the trees. Is that something you could do someday in the future?


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Me too.
> 
> I would love to see the collections and thank you, yes, I will give it a try.
> Julie what makes it color work instead of Fair Isle?? Is it the addition of a 3rd or more color(s)?


In my opinion it is more the design- a lot of Fair Isle designs are derived from snowflakes and the cross shows up a lot- the one you pointed out to me a day or two ago, just did not look Fair Isle- and anyway was called Persian- but it can be a very fine line. The other one we were looking at with the band of Celtic Interlace reminded me more of book illustration- well actually Bible Illustration from Medieval times. Usually two colours to a row- or round but there can be bands of colour that are quite in contrast, or harmony- depending on the effect the knitter is looking for. A Designer I like (modern) is Kate Davies- she has a Blog- and is quite a specialist on yoke design. Then there are the Norwegian Designs- very close- and yet just that bit different.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Kanas g-ma, what does just RH yarn mean? Lovely shawl and you can just see the look of contentment as the cat gets ready to settle in..


RH is short for Red Heart yarn-- acrylic but very washable, etc. Like Gwen, many of mine want that and not something that takes much care.

And thanks for the nice comments on shawlette and orchid.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion it is more the design- a lot of Fair Isle designs are derived from snowflakes and the cross shows up a lot- the one you pointed out to me a day or two ago, just did not look Fair Isle- and anyway was called Persian- but it can be a very fine line. The other one we were looking at with the band of Celtic Interlace reminded me more of book illustration- well actually Bible Illustration from Medieval times. Usually two colours to a row- or round but there can be bands of colour that are quite in contrast, or harmony- depending on the effect the knitter is looking for. A Designer I like (modern) is Kate Davies- she has a Blog- and is quite a specialist on yoke design. Then there are the Norwegian Designs- very close- and yet just that bit different.


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> RH is short for Red Heart yarn-- acrylic but very washable, etc. Like Gwen, many of mine want that and not something that takes much care.
> 
> And thanks for the nice comments on shawlette and orchid.


LOL I was thinking it meant some sort of horrible yarn. Totally the opposite.


----------



## Lurker 2

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you Pacer and Kansas g-ma for your kind words. I don't know about suing I don't think the surgeon I just seen would testify. That would be the thing plus the cost of a lawyer,paying the Surgeon for his time away from his practice so basically one is screwed.
> 
> I have an appointment tomorrow for the CT scan. I need to make an appointment for pre-surgery release. I am really scared to go through it again to be honest.
> 
> I do have great news my sister called and she is coming for my birthday. She is coming on one of those specials where you get plane fare and 4 days stay at a hotel that is listed. She said she knew that I might not be able to visit again this year. It's so exciting for both of us.
> 
> Hope all are doing well. Take care.
> Vegas Sharon


I am so glad for you, Sharon, that you will be able to spend time with your sister!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> they put the steering wheel on the wrong side. does everyone's car get delivered to the person's house? --- sam


My new cars get delivered to my house, one time I asked of they could they said sure no problem. From that point on I get them delivered at no extra cost. I get farm equipment delivered as well. My last truck delivery was delayed a day late do to a snowstorm in November.


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Marina wrote:
> I am bemused. Why do your mailmen have the steering wheel on the right?
> 
> Mailboxes are on their right. They have to deliver to mailboxes down at the road and this enables them to pull up without having to get out of the car and be hit. I'm sure it is much easier too.


Thank you for that Daralene . Now it makes perfect sense . So you all get your post delivered into a mailbox at the bottom of your drive /garden ? 
Sonja


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Orchids have such amazing flowers: we are able to naturalise quite a number outside in Auckland- a friend of my mother's was quite clever at doing it- had them in the forks of trees all over her garden at Laignholm, out west of Auckland.


Oh, my, that must have been just awesome! I've got 8 now-- friend gave me one she had been gifted, saying she can't raise them and knew I liked them. We had a guest speaker at Garden Club at Center who had over 200 plants! Cannot imagine having that many and taking care of them.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I followed the traditional design. Can't you tell. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Of course layering it with more wax and doing more colors would help. DS & I were almost in over our heads but we hung in there. You should have seen our eyes when we looked at each other after they explained the free hand drawing. I would certainly love more classes. All of her classes are already sold out. No wonder. It is near Easter and it is a beautiful thing to learn. I still feel a little lost as to how to wax most of the area since the wax pipe is so fine. I can see using it for the design, but I wanted to keep the blue and not lose it. Must be a way.


My mistake- was under the impression that what Gwen had done was more the traditional- Sorry.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Kansas g-ma, Oops. Just counted my blooms on my orchid and it is 7. Now mind you, that is a lot, but not 6 on ea. side like I thought.
> 
> Julie, That sounds so beautiful with that lady having orchids in the trees. Is that something you could do someday in the future?


Probably would not bother.


----------



## Sorlenna

Orchid and egg are lovely--would like to see the Joshua tree in bloom; I've seen them (and like them quite a lot), but never been there at the right time to see the flowers!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Since we drive on the right (as opposed to left) side of the road mailboxes are placed there so that when the mail men drive down the road they are sitting on the same side as the mailbox and don't have to reach across the vehicle.


Swedenme said:


> I was wondering that to :!:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto....forgot to say how special it is that your sister is coming to visit.


Kansas g-ma said:


> So glad you and sis will be able to get together! I know you both will enjoy that, esp since it might be you couldn't visit her this year.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I would never have guessed she was that old.


Kansas g-ma said:


> She is a good girl, nearly 18 yrs old, still plays a lot around the house, chasing her tail, running from "the bad guy" as she perceives it. She has a hidey-hole under my bed where she has a choice of 3 places in or out and loves it. I've had her since she was just barely weaned.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> so sorry about your cousin Kathy. sounds like kitty has found himself a forever home - good. anxious to see the finished shawl. we were to get freezing rain today - got a little as the children left for school but that was all. --- sam


I think your freezing rain was up here. I came out of work this afternoon and found my car encased with ice. The roads were good since they were driven on all day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I can't speak for the entire USA but here most people do have delivery that way. Another option though, some neighborhoods have mailboxes on the outside of the house near the front door and apartment buildings will have either a bank of mailboxes in a central location or like one complex I lived in many years ago each apartment building had a row of mailboxes just inside the door of the building that serviced the apartments for that particular building.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you for that Daralene . Now it makes perfect sense . So you all get your post delivered into a mailbox at the bottom of your drive /garden ?
> Sonja


----------



## vabchnonnie

Well, somehow I lost my note. As I was saying regarding orchids, I had received one as a gift and since it has bloomed and the bloom fell off, what about the long stem? I have 2 stems, there was one there when I got it. Do I cut them off?
Also, at the soil line are several ?roots? are they to be in under the soil? You can tell I know nothing about orchids ...
please advise...VA Sharon

If you were here, I would give it to you.


----------



## Grannypeg

Page 80 - caught up again - marking my spot.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Not to worry Julie. I have done some more traditional ones but unfortunately those were broken (not by Sydney either!)They are quite fragile. I had them hanging on a stand on top of my piano and the cat knocked the stand off. If you google pysanky designs you can find some free patterns. I have a book with many design in it. Some are very simple while others are extremely detailed and fine.


Lurker 2 said:


> My mistake- was under the impression that what Gwen had done was more the traditional- Sorry.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Two of our little deer coming out inthe day light. 😊😊😃😃😄😄


I'm going to suggest to my sister that they might want to put out hay so the deer next to their house will have food in the winter. But she might not want to encourage them too much...they graze on her flowers all summer. But they sure are beautiful to look at!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie shared about Kate Davies, a lovely knitting designer. You may enjoy her wonderful photos of her area, but I also find her story amazing. She was on her way to being quite successful when suddenly at the age of 36 she had a stroke. Hope you enjoy looking at her designs and reading her story. It also tells tragically of being misdiagnosed by an eminent physician. Go to the bottom of all the pictures for her amazing story and don't forget to look at her designs:

http://katedaviesdesigns.com/

http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2011/02/01/one-year-ago-today/


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Finally remembered to get my camera set up and took some pix. First is the yarn I got from the site Bonnie (I think) posted with the "etent" sale-- wow, nice yarn, great prices.
> 
> Second is a shawlette I designed using some features from the "Summer Flies" pattern which I had done and really liked. This yarn is just RH but I love the colors.
> 
> Third is my old inside cat loving the shawlette.
> 
> Orchid will be on next one.


Lovely...kitty, yarn and shawl.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Groan, are we back to that one again.


Sorry, I thought I'd beat Sam to saying it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Not to worry Julie. I have done some more traditional ones but unfortunately those were broken (not by Sydney either!)They are quite fragile. I had them hanging on a stand on top of my piano and the cat knocked the stand off. If you google pysanky designs you can find some free patterns. I have a book with many design in it. Some are very simple while others are extremely detailed and fine.


As is any decorated egg- reminds me of the hard boiled decorated egg Mwyffanwy took to school for Easter and never ate- months later there was a distressed cry 'John Allison (her teacher's name) my desk has got agates' !!!!!! (maggots/agates)


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> what do you get when you click on "download?" I got a pattern for a merrygoround horse. --- sam


A download never showed up when I sent it!! I had accidentally tried to put the wrong photo on. That horse got mixed in with my pictures. Sorry about the confusion!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry, I thought I'd beat Sam to saying it :lol: :lol:


And he fell, hook, line and sinker!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme. I always had delivery at the house when I lived in the city. It seems to be roadside in the suburbs. When I lived up north in West Guilford, Ont. Canada, we drove to a house where they had an office for the mail and took it home ourselves. It depends on where you live. Personally, I like the delivery to the house so you don't have to go out in the cold.

How is yours delivered. Sorry if you already said.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> As is any decorated egg- reminds me of the hard boiled decorated egg Mwyffanwy took to school for Easter and never ate- months later there was a distressed cry 'John Allison (her teacher's name) my desk has got agates' !!!!!! (maggots/agates)


Yikes. :shock:


----------



## jknappva

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you all that has posted positive words for me. This is the best caring site there is and always has been.
> 
> I wish for those that need it Healing Prayers.
> GagesMom. I hope the MRI was something minor. I haven't went through all the posting but will try to catch up. I'm only on page 18. DH likes attention and it's hard to get on plus the other reasons. So I'm sorry and it's not that I don't care I really do and I think of everyone daily.
> 
> {{HUGS}} to all
> Vegas Sharon


My dear Sharon, I'm praying you can have successful surgery this time.
Hugs, dear friend
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

vabchnonnie said:


> Well, somehow I lost my note. As I was saying regarding orchids, I had received one as a gift and since it has bloomed and the bloom fell off, what about the long stem? I have 2 stems, there was one there when I got it. Do I cut them off?
> Also, at the soil line are several ?roots? are they to be in under the soil? You can tell I know nothing about orchids ...
> please advise...VA Sharon
> 
> If you were here, I would give it to you.


I still haven't figured that out and I'm experimenting. I've had orchids that bloomed from the stem. Suddenly the stem got a shoot off to the side with a bulge and later orchids. Have one where the stems die off on their own so I remove them. These are probably the ones where I get new stems that come up from the bottom. I sort of wait to see if the stem is dying or not, then when dead, remove it. I haven't had much training. Bought my first two at the grocery store and one blooms every year. The second one just bloomed again after years of not blooming but was still alive. Have since gone to the orchid show twice and bought 1 each year. Apparently they don't like to have a lot of soil around them and it has to be orchid soil. Some don't like to have their roots wet, so I water all from above. Some don't like the water in their leaves. They all seem to survive anyway in spite of me not knowing. A lady selling orchids told me to water the one she sold me every week and then give it orchid food every week. Total opposite of what some had told me but I've had great luck with that. My mother had even told me to let them dry completely out and put in the dark for the winter. Don't do that. They don't like ice water. Best if the water sits at least overnight, but I just use the tap water and don't let it sit. They are pretty forgiving. See what the stem does. If it doesn't die, leave it. That is unless Kansas g-ma knows more and she might. I'll be interested to see what others have to say.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lurker 2 said:


> As is any decorated egg- reminds me of the hard boiled decorated egg Mwyffanwy took to school for Easter and never ate- months later there was a distressed cry 'John Allison (her teacher's name) my desk has got agates' !!!!!! (maggots/agates)


   :lol: :lol: YUCK!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> My mistake- was under the impression that what Gwen had done was more the traditional- Sorry.


No apology, you saw my laughter. I couldn't believe I got anything at all. However, the design was traditional from a book. It was just an attempt and would have been more like the one in the book if I had continued waxing and adding colors.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here is one...not the same design but similar to the color I chose from a pysansky site. My design is white and blue and nowhere as beautiful but I love it anyway and to me it is beautiful.  If I do more I might get better, but the teacher's mother said she can no longer do the traditional designs and just does free hand flowers, etc., as her hand isn't steady enough for the fine and small details. Think she is younger than I am.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> I can't speak for the entire USA but here most people do have delivery that way. Another option though, some neighborhoods have mailboxes on the outside of the house near the front door and apartment buildings will have either a bank of mailboxes in a central location or like one complex I lived in many years ago each apartment building had a row of mailboxes just inside the door of the building that serviced the apartments for that particular building.


Newer subdivisions have the big box of mail boxes here (and Wichita) but the old part where I live has boxes on front of house. Some subdivisions where houses are spread out (at the lake) there is a roadside box. Apt houses (new) have central boxes as Gwen described.


----------



## martina

Thank you all for the explanation re mailboxes. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Jacklou

http://www.gardeners.com/how-to/getting-orchids-to-bloom-again.

In search box, enter "Getting orchids to bloom again" at the top left.

Article here about orchids.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

vabchnonnie said:


> Well, somehow I lost my note. As I was saying regarding orchids, I had received one as a gift and since it has bloomed and the bloom fell off, what about the long stem? I have 2 stems, there was one there when I got it. Do I cut them off?
> Also, at the soil line are several ?roots? are they to be in under the soil? You can tell I know nothing about orchids ...
> please advise...VA Sharon
> 
> If you were here, I would give it to you.


Please know I am NOT an authority, still learning. Do NOT use ice cubes on them-- every speaker I've heard has said that. Use about a 3 oz cup of water a week per plant and next day remove any water that is left. Mine are in my bathroom, NW corner of house, in north facing window. Lots of light, just not sun. They also get moisture from my 3 times a week shower. The orchid I showed you is blooming on old stem-- if it is still sort of green, leave it, they often bloom on old stem. If dried and brown, trim close to plant. Roots-- I'm just letting them go for now. Hope orchid guy will come again to Garden Club at Center so I can ask and will let you know.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Newer subdivisions have the big box of mail boxes here (and Wichita) but the old part where I live has boxes on front of house. Some subdivisions where houses are spread out (at the lake) there is a roadside box. Apt houses (new) have central boxes as Gwen described.


Yes, I forgot about that. My mother's area has one huge box with about 50 mailboxes in it and each person has a key for their box.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> Lovely...kitty, yarn and shawl.


Thank you-- I love my old girl, she is good company. Much of the yarn will become baby things-- sooner or later I might get a GGK. I love the shawlette as it is just big enough to cover shoulders.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Jacklou said:


> http://www.gardeners.com/how-to/getting-orchids-to-bloom-again/
> 
> Article here about orchids.


Thanks Jacklou...I found the article and from there found the orchid society on the link they gave. :thumbup: :thumbup: Looks like I got good advice from the lady at the orchid show. I have 4 orchids in bloom now. The colors are so beautiful and they last so long. I even have one plant that is just in a bowl of water and I get blooms constantly. It is the garden store one and one of the easiest to grow, as is evidenced by the bowl of water and it still blooming.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Please know I am NOT an authority, still learning. Do NOT use ice cubes on them-- every speaker I've heard has said that. Use about a 3 oz cup of water a week per plant and next day remove any water that is left. Mine are in my bathroom, NW corner of house, in north facing window. Lots of light, just not sun. They also get moisture from my 3 times a week shower. The orchid I showed you is blooming on old stem-- if it is still sort of green, leave it, they often bloom on old stem. If dried and brown, trim close to plant. Roots-- I'm just letting them go for now. Hope orchid guy will come again to Garden Club at Center so I can ask and will let you know.


That's what I've been doing with the stems and it works. Some die off and those you can remove but others continue to bloom from the stem. Yup, I was told to use the ice cube too but learned they like room temperature water. Different orchids take different orchid soil so next time I go to the orchid show I will take a picture of the orchids with me so I can get some soil.


----------



## pacer

I have enjoyed seeing such lovely knits by Julie, Kansas G-ma and Swedenme. 

Jacklou...So happy that you could join us. How are you doing?

Kate...Love the picture of Luke driving. He is adorable. I had to take a second look at the car as it looked backwards to me. 

Sugarsugar...Serena is so adorable. I hope your DD gets to feeling better.

Gottastch...Sorry to hear of the loss of yet another cousin. Stay safe on those roads.

June...Loved the pictures. Thanks for sharing.

I am working on another scrap yarn baby sweater as well as many origami boxes to be used for small gifts for a number of people. I have about 9 boxes made so far.


----------



## vabchnonnie

Kansas g-ma:

Regarding your shawl, lovely. Reminds me a of a shawl an older lady made years, years ago. She said it was her scrap shawl, used it when she sat in her chair. She started at the point, but I don't have the pattern. Every color change or two, she would use black for about l8" then go back to the colors again. Was quite nice, very warm. Know she spent several hundred hours with it around her. Believe I would like to try it, would be an ongoing project as scrap yarn accumulates. Please share how to start it, needle size for worsted weight. Would like the increase and then just stockinette not other stitches, very simple. Would feel good on a night like tonight, believe in the 20's...VA Sharon


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> That would be the time my car would die :roll: :roll:


LOL! That's what I'm usually afraid of, so I didn't do it often.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Gwen happy anniversary, hope had a great celebration.
> 
> Sugar so sorry to hear of dds reaction.
> 
> Joy glad the gosling house is finished and things can calm down.
> 
> DH finally got a call yesterday!! Goes the 10th to do paperwork and starts the 16th! Finally.
> 
> Now i just have to ask mom to take me for my colonoscopy check on the 17th. Finally got a firm date! DH is happy, he confessed he was really begining to have doubts that he really had a job with them.
> 
> Will try to do some more catching up. No school today because of ice watching Downton from last week and knitting


Congratulations to DH on the call for the job, thank goodness that finally came, it sure took long enough. 
Hope that the Colonoscopy goes well.


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> where did he get the job? congrats. --- sam


It's called chestnut health systems, they cover various issues there, addiction, emotional issues, family counseling

http://www.chestnut.org/


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> what do people do if there is an emergency? defiance is a small town yet our er is open 24/7. --- sam


There are 3 hospitals, only University Hospital has full trauma service 24 hrs/day. Our little local hospital is open 24 hrs.


----------



## Grannypeg

DH finally got a call yesterday!! Goes the 10th to do paperwork and starts the 16th!

Congratulations on your husband's new job.


----------



## kehinkle

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


Way to go, Jamie! Are you going to go on to nursing school?

Kathy.

Oh, added you have already answered the question. Good for you!


----------



## vabchnonnie

OH! OH! OH! Just saw we are to have a temp of '71' tomorrow, wonder do you think this is a mistake. If true, all windows will be open and doors too, must freshen the house.
I don't have TV, would be interesting to know what the NEWS says tonight. Imagine!

June, are you ready for this tomorrow? ... VA Sharon


----------



## vabchnonnie

OH! OH! OH! Just saw we are to have a temp of '71' tomorrow, wonder do you think this is a mistake. If true, all windows will be open and doors too, must freshen the house.
I don't have TV, would be interesting to know what the NEWS says tonight. Imagine!

June, are you ready for this tomorrow? ... VA Sharon


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Haven't taken the time to post here over the last few days, but I have been reading and I'm up to date at last. I find by the time I note down the photos and recipes I've forgotten what I wanted to comment on! That's not a complaint by the way, just an observation! :lol:
> \


Same here, I put in a word document and then forget to comment here. So I well know what you mean- again not complaint. At least once a week they know we have reading Kate- and I don't usually stay quite long anyway. But is the biggest things I am least likely to remember as they get recorded else where first,


----------



## darowil

budasha said:


> flyty1n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer day..just had the back corner of my car smashed in the roundaboutl. I was coming out and he came in and got the driver's side back door, fender and fenderwell. Insurance report is filed, and the policemen said no one would get a citation as it was not possible to tell if he or I were there first (I was). But, of course, he says he was.
> 
> So sorry about your fender bender. I hate those roundabouts. We have one here too and they do cause accidents. The powers that be say that they are much better than having stop signs
> 
> :roll: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the powers for most roundabouts- they keep the traffic flowing much better than Stop signs IMHO. We don't seem to get many accidents at them, but we have a lot so we all grow up knowing how to negotiate them.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> I have enjoyed seeing such lovely knits by Julie, Kansas G-ma and Swedenme.
> 
> Jacklou...So happy that you could join us. How are you doing?
> 
> Kate...Love the picture of Luke driving. He is adorable. I had to take a second look at the car as it looked backwards to me.
> 
> Sugarsugar...Serena is so adorable. I hope your DD gets to feeling better.
> 
> Gottastch...Sorry to hear of the loss of yet another cousin. Stay safe on those roads.
> 
> June...Loved the pictures. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I am working on another scrap yarn baby sweater as well as many origami boxes to be used for small gifts for a number of people. I have about 9 boxes made so far.


When it is a little cooler I may get around to photographing the finished cowl- I tied -hanging on to the camera- but I was frowning in one and the other two were all blurred, so they got deleted!


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> I just can't imagine being so lazy as to not even get dressed before going out in public. :roll:
> But I have driven my son to school in my pj's but prayed the whole way, that I wouldn't have to get out of the car for any reason between home and back. lol


I think I've told this story here before. A friend of mine dashed out to drop kids at school in a very light summer nightie. Car broke down and in pre-mobile phone days had no choice but to walk down the main street to find a phone. Neber again did she risk it for some odd reason.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> Couldn't comment as I read this AM as I was not logged in. Won't remember everything.
> 
> Sonja, those baby outfits are just too cute. You do nice work.
> 
> Sugar, so sorry your DD is having so many problems.
> 
> About those pj outfits-- please remember that in the Asian culture the regular outfits worn by almost everyone look a lot like our pjs. They probably do NOT wear those to bed, may think they are real clothes. And I must admit, some pjs are better than many pants, have pockets, etc, and much more ocmfy. No, I do NOT wear them to bed or out in public but sure nice around the house.


Pockets in pj pants? That I havn't seen, wonder why they put them in? I wouldn't want for sleeping in, but if for around the house useful.


----------



## gagesmom

Approaching 9 pm and I am caught up with the ktp. Going to go to bed now. Night all, sleep well.


----------



## Strawberry4u

thewren said:


> Thank you Sam


----------



## Bonnie7591

Puplover, congratulations to your DH on the new job, I hope this one is one he will be happy with.
Good you have finally got a date for the colonoscopy, you've had a Long wait.
Gottastitch, my condolences on the loss of your cousin,always hard to lose family.

Kansas, your orchid is beautiful,my DIL gave me one a couple of years ago but I didn't have much sucess with it. The only houseplant I have sucess with seems to be Christmas cactus & they love it here.

Daralene & Gwen, your pysanka are lovely. The patterns are so intricate & beautiful, my aunt used to have a whole bowlful of them, her neighbor was Ukrainian & made them.
We have no home ail delivery here, the post office in town has several 100 boxes & we have to pick up there. This often causes problems when we try to order things online as they won't deliver to a box number & we have no other address except land location. 
The hospital where I worked & my youngest son was born is not in town but at the edge so the address is only a land location. When DS sent in his birth certificate to get his passport they didn't know how to deal with that & put his birth place down as Lloydminster which is 60 miles away. City people just have no clue about our area.
June, great photos from your sister.
I will have to get the photos from my camera to my iPad, I took a picture of the 7 deer in my yard a few days ago.
Terrible cold north wind here today, the drifts on the rad were like cement.


----------



## Sorlenna

Re: the pockets in pj pants--we put pockets in DD's pants that we make from a pattern we've had forever--she wears them around the house. I've always wondered why manufacturers put a shirt pocket on some men's pajamas...


----------



## Bonnie7591

Forgot to add.
Strawberry, hope you have a great visit with your sister. Des she I've far away? We had brunch with my sister & family today as they were at their cabin near us, the kids have winter break from school.
I hope your back isn't too bad & you can enjoy the visit.

Melody, very poor that your doctors office wouldn't get you in. Waiting a month for your MRI results seems ridiculous! I think I would phone & ask to speak to another receptionist, some people have no clue!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

vabchnonnie said:


> Kansas g-ma:
> 
> Regarding your shawl, lovely. Reminds me a of a shawl an older lady made years, years ago. She said it was her scrap shawl, used it when she sat in her chair. She started at the point, but I don't have the pattern. Every color change or two, she would use black for about l8" then go back to the colors again. Was quite nice, very warm. Know she spent several hundred hours with it around her. Believe I would like to try it, would be an ongoing project as scrap yarn accumulates. Please share how to start it, needle size for worsted weight. Would like the increase and then just stockinette not other stitches, very simple. Would feel good on a night like tonight, believe in the 20's...VA Sharon


I'll come up with some answers but will take me a couple days.


----------



## kehinkle

Have read up to page 60 tonight and I'm ready for bed. Went to bed at 9:30 last night and got up around 8:30 this morning. There was at least three inches of snow and it was still coming down. Went to McDonald's for breakfast and got sent a load for 1 p.m.. The snow turned to freezing rain but stopped around 11. Was able to pick up the load in Grand Rapids, MI early and drive to Lafayette, IN with no problems. Did have to back up on a snow covered ramp but the van did just fine. Had just over 2600 pounds on so that helped where the roads were a bit slick. 

Ohio Joy, we are so blessed to have your company on this forum. I hope that your DD will be able to get a salary for the next project. Give your whole family pats on the backs from me. 

Loved all the photos. Went to The Facebook page of Feats on Socks. Nice looking ones. Don't think I could knit and walk, though.

Betty, hope you and DH are feeling better. Did you have to take him to the doctor's? 

Sending healing thoughts to all who need them.

Sharon and June, I can't believe the snow has lasted this long there. When I lived in Norfolk, we got maybe an inch at a time and it was gone quickly. Only once can I remember them sending nonessential personnel home. That was the day my youngest decided to fall down the stairs and split his forehead open. The Marine at the closest gate wouldn't let us go through the base to the clinic until he saw me holding my soon with a cloth diaper on his head and the blood. Thought my Navy husband was going to deck him. 

Hope everyone is safe and warm (cool.) I'll try to catch up tomorrow and I still need to finish week three on the crocheted squares and start week four. 

Take care, 

Kathy


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> Vegas Sharon no need to apologize for anything. We are aware of your discomfort and we all have other "things" to attend to. Just praying that this new doctor will be able to help you. Chat with us as you can but first and foremost take care of yourself and your DH. Sending you many healing prayers.


Vegas Sharon, Gwen is absolutely right on here. Just be yourself and take care of yourself. We will deal with missing you and praying for your recovery.

Keep the faith, dear sister. We love you a whole bunch.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Daralene, I've been hunting through my images- found one of a Peruvian Chullo I knitted for DGD which is very close to Fair Isle,
A very traditional yoke for a Fair Isle sweater and the reverse showing the stranding.
It can become almost nit-picking, the differences become so subtle.


----------



## Lurker 2

What I have picked up today after letting it languish for months- I really enjoy cabling- this is the Kaya Shrug that Poledra (Kaye Jo) taught in one of Designer1234's Workshops- also found it in Ravelry, It can be a real performance tracing Designer's Workshops on the KP!

Daralene- you have done some beautiful cabling- I remember your first avatar- have you done any recently- or are the hands still causing problems?


----------



## Gweniepooh

The chullo and the sweater are wonderful works Julie. I do remember the chullo picture because of your DGD planking. I thought then and still now how cute it is.


Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene, I've been hunting through my images- found one of a Peruvian Chullo I knitted for DGD which is very close to Fair Isle,
> A very traditional yoke for a Fair Isle sweater and the reverse showing the stranding.
> It can become almost nit-picking, the differences become so subtle.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> The chullo and the sweater are wonderful works Julie. I do remember the chullo picture because of your DGD planking. I thought then and still now how cute it is.


I ought to mention that I did not knit the sweater- the model is the same Kate Davies that Daralene gave us the links to.


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> I can't speak for the entire USA but here most people do have delivery that way. Another option though, some neighborhoods have mailboxes on the outside of the house near the front door and apartment buildings will have either a bank of mailboxes in a central location or like one complex I lived in many years ago each apartment building had a row of mailboxes just inside the door of the building that serviced the apartments for that particular building.


Thank you Gwen . I just like to know how countries do lots of things the same and then some things completely different 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie shared about Kate Davies, a lovely knitting designer. You may enjoy her wonderful photos of her area, but I also find her story amazing. She was on her way to being quite successful when suddenly at the age of 36 she had a stroke. Hope you enjoy looking at her designs and reading her story. It also tells tragically of being misdiagnosed by an eminent physician. Go to the bottom of all the pictures for her amazing story and don't forget to look at her designs:
> 
> http://katedaviesdesigns.com/
> 
> http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2011/02/01/one-year-ago-today/


That is truly amazing she seems like a very brave person and for the doctor to be brave enough to admit he was wrong . Thank you Daralene for posting 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> Lovely...kitty, yarn and shawl.


Your yarn is beautiful and kitty is still young at heart 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme. I always had delivery at the house when I lived in the city. It seems to be roadside in the suburbs. When I lived up north in West Guilford, Ont. Canada, we drove to a house where they had an office for the mail and took it home ourselves. It depends on where you live. Personally, I like the delivery to the house so you don't have to go out in the cold.
> 
> How is yours delivered. Sorry if you already said.


To the house through the letterbox and the postman walks his rounds. He is a nice friendly man has a greeting for everyone he sees . The problem we have is that they have cut back on staff so now a postman has a bigger area to deliver to so post is delivered a lot later now 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> You and your family are wonderful role models for how we should care for one another.
> It truly is great that we can have world wide experiences with our Tea Party friends. I look forward every day to what is going on in everyone's life and what kind of weather each one is having.
> Junek


Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> RE: Solution to storing my yarn stash....won't show you a picture yet as it will be a couple of weeks before it is finished. I will only say it will be VERY colorful; found special containers at the Dollar Tree. They didn't have enough in stock but was able to order more and they will be delivered to the store for me to pick up on March 10th. DH started mounting the containers to the wall.....have I got you curious? Hope so!


Yes!! Looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> it was actually right up by the house, not the steps- but where the ramp would possibly have ended up- I did not see how they got into the predicament- but was not impressed with their driving skills!


 :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


Oh WOW... Congratulations!! And thanks for sharing with us. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Will try and take pick of lone Joshua tree tomorrow. Also hoping to get up to the Joshua tree forest on Sunday.


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I forgot about that. My mother's area has one huge box with about 50 mailboxes in it and each person has a key for their box.


So what happens if you are elderly or housebound ?


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> I agree with the powers for most roundabouts- they keep the traffic flowing much better than Stop signs IMHO. We don't seem to get many accidents at them, but we have a lot so we all grow up knowing how to negotiate them.


Lots and lots of them here too , hate the big ones that lead into another one at motorways . We also have lots and lots of traffic lights . When my brother visits from Sweden . It's the one thing he moans about a lot 😀
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Tonight I had some new visitors to my backyard. I am very happy to see more than one out there. Seth was very excited as well, he stays so quiet who,e looking out the window.


How exciting and wonderful. Those photos just look like postcards.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> I mentioned the other day that DH had years ago built me a blanket chest. Here is the picture of it. It has a sliding drawer inside it too.
> Also here are a couple of pictures for Daralene of some of the pysanky that I've done in the past. Didn't say I was good...just that I've done it...LOL


You both are talented. Beautiful work.


----------



## PurpleFi

Just popped in to say hello. I am back from a wonderful few days away with my KP friends, we had fun eating, drinking, talking, laughing and of course knitting.

Today is the last day of my pain management course, I think it has been quite useful and I will continue to use some of the strategies that I have learnt.

I have a busy few days ahead of me, this evening we have the inaugraul meeting of our WI singing along group, then tomorrow I am going to a knitting and stitching show with London Girl. Friday I have the gks overnight and have to take LM to ballet on Saturday. Sunday I need to get the suitcases sorted, Monday is the WI Creative Chaos group and Tuesday we get theearly ferry to France. How I am going to get any knitting done I do not know!

It is a lovely sunny day here in Surrey and there are lots of crocus, snowdrops, iris and daffodils coming out in the garden.

I will pop in when I can, but I am afraid it won't be too often at the moment.

Hoping everyone is doing ok and I send healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all. xx


----------



## Lurker 2

Always good to see you, Purple!



PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say hello. I am back from a wonderful few days away with my KP friends, we had fun eating, drinking, talking, laughing and of course knitting.
> 
> Today is the last day of my pain management course, I think it has been quite useful and I will continue to use some of the strategies that I have learnt.
> 
> I have a busy few days ahead of me, this evening we have the inaugraul meeting of our WI singing along group, then tomorrow I am going to a knitting and stitching show with London Girl. Friday I have the gks overnight and have to take LM to ballet on Saturday. Sunday I need to get the suitcases sorted, Monday is the WI Creative Chaos group and Tuesday we get theearly ferry to France. How I am going to get any knitting done I do not know!
> 
> It is a lovely sunny day here in Surrey and there are lots of crocus, snowdrops, iris and daffodils coming out in the garden.
> 
> I will pop in when I can, but I am afraid it won't be too often at the moment.
> 
> Hoping everyone is doing ok and I send healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all. xx


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute! But it's defective, the steering wheel is on the wrong side! Lol
> ( thought I would beat Sam to the comment)


Can't say I saw anything wrong with it.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hi all, still around, just busywith the move.

Not looking forward to tomorrow here - really hot on a day when I don't get to stay in the air con all day. Will be moving loads over to the other house, a bit of grocery shopping, the main part will be after I see what is in the combined pantry.

My furbaby is enjoying the access to the house now that the laundry gate has been taken down. 

Way behind on ktp, as normal, not sure how I am so busy when I don't work at the moment. Will try to do better over at the other house. It finally is looking almost ready for us to go over. Thank goodness, the removalists will be here Saturday for the main furniture. One truck here for our stuff, another one at the other house for the stuff to go to the island.

Will most likely lurk for short periods of time until Saturday night. Till then.


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> As is any decorated egg- reminds me of the hard boiled decorated egg Mwyffanwy took to school for Easter and never ate- months later there was a distressed cry 'John Allison (her teacher's name) my desk has got agates' !!!!!! (maggots/agates)


Aww that is sweet


----------



## Normaedern

Love your new avater, Julie :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love, love, love DGD in your new avatar. Noticed it right off. Such a precious girl.


Lurker 2 said:


> I ought to mention that I did not knit the sweater- the model is the same Kate Davies that Daralene gave us the links to.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Aww that is sweet


It had the whole class in uproar!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Love, love, love DGD in your new avatar. Noticed it right off. Such a precious girl.


Thanks Gwen, not sure how long I will keep her there, but I do love that photo of her!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hope the move goes smoothly for you Heather. Remember to take a deep breath and think positive thoughts. I know the heat must be troublesome but this soon will be done. {{{HUGS}}}


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, still around, just busywith the move.
> 
> Not looking forward to tomorrow here - really hot on a day when I don't get to stay in the air con all day. Will be moving loads over to the other house, a bit of grocery shopping, the main part will be after I see what is in the combined pantry.
> 
> My furbaby is enjoying the access to the house now that the laundry gate has been taken down.
> 
> Way behind on ktp, as normal, not sure how I am so busy when I don't work at the moment. Will try to do better over at the other house. It finally is looking almost ready for us to go over. Thank goodness, the removalists will be here Saturday for the main furniture. One truck here for our stuff, another one at the other house for the stuff to go to the island.
> 
> Will most likely lurk for short periods of time until Saturday night. Till then.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Love your new avater, Julie :thumbup:


No prizes for guessing someone's favourite colours!


----------



## Gweniepooh

It is a very foggy morning here. Visibility near zero. Suppose to reach 75 today with 59% chance of rain. I just finished week 3 squares of the mystery KAL afghan I'm doing and now to weave in the ends....hate weaving in ends....LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh

Is she a girlie girl? I suspect so.


Lurker 2 said:


> No prizes for guessing someone's favourite colours!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Is she a girlie girl? I suspect so.


Dolls are majorly out now. Horses, cheetahs, dogs, rabbits and wolves are the 'in' thing.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lurker 2 said:


> Dolls are majorly out now. Horses, cheetahs, dogs, rabbits and wolves are the 'in' thing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## vabchnonnie

Good Morning from VA Beach
To reach 71' today, we'll see,at present warmer, windy and overcast. Have a Parkinson meeting this morning and still need to roast the large hen I have. That sounds like to much work, but, need some good cooking. Will let you know what I decide to fix with it later.
Headache was better yesterday because my teeth were out most of the day. Must do what I can to feel better as I go along, will have to save up money so I can go to the dentist.
Will post again later in the day...until then...VA Sharon


----------



## nittergma

I've been trying to catch up but had to comment on how lovely Julie's cowl is, beautiful color too!
Sugar, hopefully your daughter will come around soon. I'm glad they took quick action on her reaction to the iron treatment, sounds scary! 
Such strange weather all are having! We had rain all day yesterday, I think the yard is going to be an ice rink I hope I can get out to the barn!
Joy, I'm glad the gosling house is finished and everyone can take it easy for a while.
Pup hope for the best for you hubby's job soon! Mine's been looking too. Hard sometimes!


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, I forgot about that. My mother's area has one huge box with about 50 mailboxes in it and each person has a key for their box.


Our apartment building has about 150 apartments. We have a large box in the first floor foyer with all the separate keyed mailboxes. Makes it really nice that we don't have to go out in the weather. The two apartment complexes on our private street have outside banks of keyed boxes. But they are at least covered.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> OH! OH! OH! Just saw we are to have a temp of '71' tomorrow, wonder do you think this is a mistake. If true, all windows will be open and doors too, must freshen the house.
> I don't have TV, would be interesting to know what the NEWS says tonight. Imagine!
> 
> June, are you ready for this tomorrow? ... VA Sharon


 I'm very sceptical, Sharon. To be truthful, I'll believe it when I see it. Especially as we're supposed to have rain turning to snow on Thursday. Well, snow for my area but I think right there at the coast where you are more of a rainy mix. Of course, with the weather people, it's more of a guessing game!!😇
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> When it is a little cooler I may get around to photographing the finished cowl- I tied -hanging on to the camera- but I was frowning in one and the other two were all blurred, so they got deleted!


I love the picture of the DGD...she obviously gets her good looks from her grandmother!!
Junek


----------



## nittergma

Gwen, I just saw you pictures. I love your hair! Sometimes I wish I was gutsy enough to do that! Brantley is very handsome! It looks like the animals love him. I don't think our cats would be seen posing with our dogs, if they were their fur would be all standing on end!


----------



## nittergma

Rookie, well said I agree.


RookieRetiree said:


> SugarSugar -- DD will grow up in her own time especially if the realities of being with friends means arranging babysitters and earning money for rent and food.
> 
> I know I had a back and forth relationship with my Mom for a couple of years between the ages of 17 - 19 and our relationship survived; I'm sure yours with your daughter and DGD will too.


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Have read up to page 60 tonight and I'm ready for bed. Went to bed at 9:30 last night and got up around 8:30 this morning. There was at least three inches of snow and it was still coming down. Went to McDonald's for breakfast and got sent a load for 1 p.m.. The snow turned to freezing rain but stopped around 11. Was able to pick up the load in Grand Rapids, MI early and drive to Lafayette, IN with no problems. Did have to back up on a snow covered ramp but the van did just fine. Had just over 2600 pounds on so that helped where the roads were a bit slick.
> 
> Ohio Joy, we are so blessed to have your company on this forum. I hope that your DD will be able to get a salary for the next project. Give your whole family pats on the backs from me.
> 
> Loved all the photos. Went to The Facebook page of Feats on Socks. Nice looking ones. Don't think I could knit and walk, though.
> 
> Betty, hope you and DH are feeling better. Did you have to take him to the doctor's?
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them.
> 
> Sharon and June, I can't believe the snow has lasted this long there. When I lived in Norfolk, we got maybe an inch at a time and it was gone quickly. Only once can I remember them sending nonessential personnel home. That was the day my youngest decided to fall down the stairs and split his forehead open. The Marine at the closest gate wouldn't let us go through the base to the clinic until he saw me holding my soon with a cloth diaper on his head and the blood. Thought my Navy husband was going to deck him.
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and warm (cool.) I'll try to catch up tomorrow and I still need to finish week three on the crocheted squares and start week four.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


When we lived farther inland, the snow would last quite a few days. But this past month has been unusual. Two large (for us) snowstorms in two weeks is unusual and the temperature staying cold has really kept the snow hanging around!! We still have mounds of it from the snow plows...hanging on for us to get more tomorrow!!
Some people have no clue...why would you be going to the clinic in terrible weather if not an emergency!!?
Drive safely!!
Junek


----------



## nittergma

Desert Joy, I would roll in those flowers if I were there I think!


----------



## gagesmom

Good morning everyone. I love this site. It makes me proud to belong, we are best friends from all over the world. No matter what is going on we are always there for each other. Through sadness and happiness we always have each others backs.l just have to say that I love you guys :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> So what happens if you are elderly or housebound ?


My building is for independent seniors over 55 yrs. Our mailboxes are in a large bank in the foyer of the building so we don't have to go outside!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say hello. I am back from a wonderful few days away with my KP friends, we had fun eating, drinking, talking, laughing and of course knitting.
> 
> Today is the last day of my pain management course, I think it has been quite useful and I will continue to use some of the strategies that I have learnt.
> 
> I have a busy few days ahead of me, this evening we have the inaugraul meeting of our WI singing along group, then tomorrow I am going to a knitting and stitching show with London Girl. Friday I have the gks overnight and have to take LM to ballet on Saturday. Sunday I need to get the suitcases sorted, Monday is the WI Creative Chaos group and Tuesday we get theearly ferry to France. How I am going to get any knitting done I do not know!
> 
> It is a lovely sunny day here in Surrey and there are lots of crocus, snowdrops, iris and daffodils coming out in the garden.
> 
> I will pop in when I can, but I am afraid it won't be too often at the moment.
> 
> Hoping everyone is doing ok and I send healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all. xx


You have so much a lovely, busy life. I missed hearing from you. I'm looking forward to pictures from France!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Good Morning from VA Beach
> To reach 71' today, we'll see,at present warmer, windy and overcast. Have a Parkinson meeting this morning and still need to roast the large hen I have. That sounds like to much work, but, need some good cooking. Will let you know what I decide to fix with it later.
> Headache was better yesterday because my teeth were out most of the day. Must do what I can to feel better as I go along, will have to save up money so I can go to the dentist.
> Will post again later in the day...until then...VA Sharon


Good to hear from you, Sharon. I imagine you have even more fog this morning than I have here!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Good morning everyone. I love this site. It makes me proud to belong, we are best friends from all over the world. No matter what is going on we are always there for each other. Through sadness and happiness we always have each others backs.l just have to say that I love you guys :thumbup:


And you are loved, dear Mel!! Are you feeling better today!?
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

jknappva said:


> And you are loved, dear Mel!! Are you feeling better today!?
> Hugs,
> Junek


I still have a touch of a headache but the stomach cramps are disapating (?sp).


----------



## gagesmom

gagesmom said:


> I still have a touch of a headache but the stomach cramps are disapating (?sp).


I have laundry to do today and dishes. Will check in later on when I have time to sit and knit


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Good morning everyone. I love this site. It makes me proud to belong, we are best friends from all over the world. No matter what is going on we are always there for each other. Through sadness and happiness we always have each others backs.l just have to say that I love you guys :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Mellie, glad you are feeling better.
Nittergma, I didn't roll in battlefields but did lay down in them.


----------



## Jacklou

Jacklou...So happy that you could join us. How are you doing?


Thanks Pacer, "stuff" is finally slowing down and getting finalized so doing good.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Always good to see you, Purple!


Purple glad you had a lovely time hope the weather was as nice as it was here

Julie love your new avatar ,
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

gagesmom said:


> Good morning everyone. I love this site. It makes me proud to belong, we are best friends from all over the world. No matter what is going on we are always there for each other. Through sadness and happiness we always have each others backs.l just have to say that I love you guys :thumbup:


I agree with you Mel . I am very glad I found the TP as it has been lovely getting to know everybody and there families . I like reading about all the different things going on and the gentle teasing and jokes the lovely pictures and advice not forgetting the recipes the list goes on . I will stop now before it sounds like a speech ,
Sonja


----------



## gottastch

Good morning! Snow and wind are gone. All that remains is cold but it will be warmer by the weekend...see if I can hold my breath until then  

I am in my computer/craft room (DH calls is my 'hen house'). Buddy is on the floor at my feet and Cocoa is up on her perch on the towel on the dresser, looking out the window. This is the closest they have been in a while and things are going well. Little Buddy is doing everything he can to be friends...exposing his tummy and blinking slowly. He was a little too naughty right away when he came to us so Cocoa's not so sure just yet. 

I got some decreasing done on the shawl but found out that I won't be able to make another from the yarn that will be left. I crossed the half-way point already and have a good ways to go yet. Have to figure out something else to make with what is left over.

I go knitting with my girls again this morning. One of them has had her daughter, son-in-law and grandson return to the 'lower 48' from 3 years in Alaska. They were living in a very remote part (3 hours by ferry to Ketchikan). Once the grandson was born (15 months ago?) the heart strings started pulling on them to be closer to family. They both were able to get jobs in Bloomington, MN (not too far away from my girlfriend/grandma). They were working for the Forestry Service but am not sure what they will be doing now. My friend is so excited to have them back here. They will stay with her, while looking for a house. All their possessions are coming by truck and will be put into a storage unit for the time being. All that is left is to sell the house in Alaska and I guess they have some offers on the table now. My friend is bringing her grandson to knitting this morning...we meet on Wednesdays at a local Perkins restaurant...not sure how much knitting she will get done and how much running after her grandson she will be doing. We can all take a turn 

We celebrated Kitty Cocoa's 7th birthday yesterday. Can't believe it has been 7 years since we adopted that little ball of fluff 

Hope you all are doing well and getting over illnesses...the crud has really made its rounds this year! 

My soap with beer in it is ready to use. DH used some this morning and said it is a nice hard bar with good lather. The stale beer smell is gone and just the bit of peppermint essential oil I put in remains. I joined a couple cold-process soap making pages on Facebook and am in awe of what some of these people create. I will never get to that point but experimenting with slushy, stale beer (instead of water to mix with the lye) and trying milk or cream in bars is something I've always wanted to try. Here's to experimentation (in a good way - lol)...cheers!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Gwen, not sure how long I will keep her there, but I do love that photo of her!


Beautiful photo, Julie


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially now that I see the design as it was intended- the twist just does not look right!


Julie, I love the new avatar! I had to look to see who was posting.


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Well I did say to stay tuned.....!! :shock:
> 
> DD now has two cracked ribs from vomiting so much!!
> 
> I am way behind on here and havent realy read anything much.
> 
> Back soon.


Ouch, hope they quickly heal. That won't be fun with having to lift and carry Serena!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> On the Feats in Socks facebook page. It's not my photo


Thanks, I knew it was the face book page, but had missed the link for it. I have seen it now, and liked it so I can follow along with the sock adventure.


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> PS.... Cracked ribs.. not broken. I am assuming (hate that word lol) that there is a difference. Doctor said quite swollen and inflamed around those ribs.
> 
> Not sure if I have posted this photo previously but anyway......


Serena just keeps getting prettier! And she always looks so happy.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> So what happens if you are elderly or housebound ?


You have to get someone to pick up your mail.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> This is what I have been up to in the last couple of weeks . After knitting these baby trainer socks I now have a better understanding of how to knit larger socks , and think I can now mix and match with different heels . Well in my head I can 😃


Sonja, you do beautiful work. I really love the set with the train!


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> since I seem to have caught my daughter's sore throat/cough/bronchitis, I decided to try the honey and cinnamon "cure".
> Can anyone tell me how often I should dose myself?
> I sure hope it works. I had bronchitis last spring that did not want to go away!! I really don't want to fight it again if anything can help!
> Junek


In case it hasn't been answered, as I am way behind, 3 times a day. DD swears by it!


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> Haven't taken the time to post here over the last few days, but I have been reading and I'm up to date at last. I find by the time I note down the photos and recipes I've forgotten what I wanted to comment on! That's not a complaint by the way, just an observation! :lol:
> Congratulations to Jamie and commiserations to Sugarsugar's DD. Glad your DB is doing ok Julie. Loved seeing all the knitting and the needle holders. Mel, I hope you feel better very soon and that your scan results are good. I'm sure there was more I wanted to comment on, but it's gone.....craft! :roll:
> DS#2 is away skiing in France so he got his brand new car delivered here today, much to Luke's delight. His face was a picture when the transporter turned up and the guy put the ramp down and drove the new car off. Of course he had to get a shot of "driving" it!


I bet Luke was in heaven pretending to drive the new car!


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Good morning everyone. I love this site. It makes me proud to belong, we are best friends from all over the world. No matter what is going on we are always there for each other. Through sadness and happiness we always have each others backs.l just have to say that I love you guys :thumbup:


Right back Atcha'. You are such a lovely person, great mom, hard worker, and yet going through so much with having to leave the house you all loved, move, and move again. Sure hope you are enjoying your job??? I know it is hard work. What are you doing there? I worked in the fabric department at K Mart when my son was little. I enjoyed the people and the job.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sis!
> Junek


I just love the sleeping deer!


----------



## tami_ohio

gottastch said:


> Good morning! Snowing here. I laugh at the predictions...end of last week we were looking to receive 4-6 inches, this weekend it changed to 2-4 inches and yesterday 1-3 inches...today maybe up to 2 inches. How's that for CYA (covering your a$$)? LOL!
> 
> I'm still working on the 'Edge of the Wedge' shall. I finished the straight knitting and started the decreasing - yay! It seems to take forever because one pattern repeat is 8 rows that includes 2 stitch decreases...only 2 stitches! Seems like it takes forever (same on the increases) but then all of a sudden I had the number of stitches I needed and all of a sudden I had the number of inches needed in the straight knitting so today I'm hoping to make a dent in those decreases. Can't do much because of the snow anyway.
> 
> I knit with my girls yesterday and went to the grocery store after...could be snowed in for a week - seriously...now not hardly more than a dusting. The bad part will be the wind kicking up later. There will be blizzard conditions directly to our south and west so the amount of snow isn't the worst but the visibility will soon be greatly reduced - unless they missed on that prediction too...guess we will just have to see.
> 
> My little Buddy Boy kitty is settling in nicely. I got him a collar with a bell on it and he's not too sure that is okay. Kitty Cocoa still has her nose up in the air but she isn't near as upset and socialization is going well...slow but well. He's turned into a very gentle and loving kitty and LOVES to sleep on top of the electric blanket...stretches out and lays on his back...crazy kitty
> 
> Another first cousin has passed away. So sad. wake and funeral are at the end of this week. I'm the youngest of the cousins so it is hard to see the numbers of those I love dwindling. At some point I know I will be the only one left (God willing)...my family is not that big to begin with. Such is life, I guess.
> 
> I hope all who are hurting/ill feel better soon!
> 
> Can't wait to see what you've figured out to do with your yarn, Gwen!!!


I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I guess I have to put myself on the 'infirm' list at least for today...I told him to keep those germs to himself, but here I sit sneezing and stuffy. Blerg.
> 
> I was trying to type a pattern and can't focus on it. I'm all turned around on my notes (which is annoying, since I just knitted the thing and it should be right there in my brain). Guess I'll do something else. Drinking tea with lemon, ginger, and honey seems to help, and I expect by Thursday when I am scheduled to work I should be all right. It's just a nuisance cold (the first one I've had in a long, long time, which makes it more of a nuisance!). :thumbdown:
> 
> Condolences, healing thoughts, and blessings to all who can use them.


Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## tami_ohio

Pup lover said:


> Gwen happy anniversary, hope had a great celebration.
> 
> Sugar so sorry to hear of dds reaction.
> 
> Joy glad the gosling house is finished and things can calm down.
> 
> DH finally got a call yesterday!! Goes the 10th to do paperwork and starts the 16th! Finally.
> 
> Now i just have to ask mom to take me for my colonoscopy check on the 17th. Finally got a firm date! DH is happy, he confessed he was really begining to have doubts that he really had a job with them.
> 
> Will try to do some more catching up. No school today because of ice watching Downton from last week and knitting


I am so glad your DH finally got the call! Prayers do work.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> That blanket chest is amazing and a sliding drawer too. Quite special.
> 
> The eggs are great Gwen. So beautiful and you layered the colors well. I really need another course or two or three. :lol: Here's my egg but the wax isn't removed so it is black where it will be pure white.


Very nice!


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Seems they should add "no pants" to the list of "no shoes, no shirt,no service" list!!!
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

nittergma said:


> Joy, I'm glad the gosling house is finished and everyone can take it easy for a while.
> Pup hope for the best for you hubby's job soon! Mine's been looking too. Hard sometimes!


Thanks, Noni. I suspect that it will take a bit before Susan actually feels fully recovered from that last several months of physical work and emotional stress, God bless her!!

I can empathize with both of you. We spent a number of years going down that path for Don. Not fun for either member of the couple, I know.

I'm here if you need a listening ear.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> And I am sure he will have such systems sussed!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> You have to get someone to pick up your mail.


So is there something like home helps then for elderly or disabled people who are completely on there own . By home helps I mean people who work for the council and visit people who manage to live in their own homes but need a little help with certain things 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Our apartment building has about 150 apartments. We have a large box in the first floor foyer with all the separate keyed mailboxes. Makes it really nice that we don't have to go out in the weather. The two apartment complexes on our private street have outside banks of keyed boxes. But they are at least covered.
> Junek


Mom's is outside and she can't get her mail. It is on the other side where she can see it but too far for her to walk so she has to wait till someone visits her. :? She doesn't mind though.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Finally remembered to get my camera set up and took some pix. First is the yarn I got from the site Bonnie (I think) posted with the "etent" sale-- wow, nice yarn, great prices.
> 
> Second is a shawlette I designed using some features from the "Summer Flies" pattern which I had done and really liked. This yarn is just RH but I love the colors.
> 
> Third is my old inside cat loving the shawlette.
> 
> Orchid will be on next one.


Love the shawl!


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Last is the little orchid that is blooming--deep yellow with maroon, about the size of a silver dollar-- my smallest orchid. You can also see several more buds farther down the stem.


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too! And think of all the "yarns" she'd have to tell! (sorry, couldn't help myself)


 :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> So what happens if you are elderly or housebound ?


If you don't have someone to help you I don't know. Mom is elderly and fairly housebound now. Some people hire an agency to come and do things for them if family can't help and I imagine they would also pick up the mail. The people I saw caring for others where mom used to live were so nice. Don't know if they can't do that what they would do unless they moved to assisted living or a nursing home. Mom is in a lovely area where it is for older people with lower income, but they are really very nice. Doors are extra wide for wheel chairs and no steps anywhere. Ramp to the front door and not even anything to step over to get into the shower. One would either need someone to help them if disabled as you do rent it like an apartment and are self-sufficient other than someone else helping you, but it isn't assisted living. What do people do where you live?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> So is there something like home helps then for elderly or disabled people who are completely on there own . By home helps I mean people who work for the council and visit people who manage to live in their own homes but need a little help with certain things
> Sonja


For my mom it wouldn't be free. This might be different for the US and Canada as we have different systems. I don't know what they charge as my sisters are both in the area. One right across the road. Do you have help that comes for free? Do you know what Sweden does too?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Going to try going backwards to catch up. Hope if I haven't responded to something people won't be upset. Just hard to keep up but I still like to join in. Today is a sad day. No reason except that I need some sunlight. Think I should save up for one of those lamps you can use in the winter to get the full light spectrum. The little light bulbs just aren't doing it, but they help.

Sugarsugar...I didn't even know it was possible to vomit that much that you could crack ribs. Your daughter just got through that pregnancy with so much of this and now this problem. My heart goes out to her and to you. Healing wishes sent across the way to her. Sorry the relationship has such ups and downs but it is pretty natural in my case. I moved out on my parents too and I just left their lecture, went up the stairs, put all my things in a sheet and left. I'm sorry now I did it but sadly it happens. Hang in there. I'm sure she loves you even if she doesn't show it.

Gottastch...Fingerless gloves would be a possibility or hat. Bravo to your soap making. What fun. Happy Adoption Birthday to Cocoa and so glad both kitties are at least in the same room, if not cautious.

Kehinkle...So glad you are safe with driving in that freezing rain. That was quite a load you had but sounds like it was a good thing. Good thing that marine let you through.  It sure is a surprise at how much snow Virginia has and is lasting so long.

Purple...Wonderful to hear that you had such a good time with your knitting friends. Have fun in France and my but you are busy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sounds like the pain management must be helping.

Va. Sharon...I'm on my way. 71f, how fabulous. Glad you felt better with the teeth out. Hope that clears up soon.

Gagesmom...Mel, Hope you are soon feeling better!!!!

Sassafrass...That must have been such a special feeling to lie down in those golden fields. 

Swedenme...Did you do the pillow in your avatar??? So beautiful.

Julie...Lovely photo of your DGD. What a beautiful girl. My DGD's favorite color is pink too. Oh dear, dolls are out. I hadn't thought of that and my BD present for my GD is a doll. Well, at least it is collectable so it will be worth something someday. I'd better check next year. How old is your GD?

Busyworkerbee...Hoping the move goes smoothly. Not easy in extreme heat or extreme weather of any kind.

Gwen...Hope you and yours are safe in the fog and those in Va. too. That is so dangerous with zero visibility if one has to go to work or be out in it for any reason. Can't wait to see your solution to yarn storage and organization. Yes, I'm curious. Was even thinking of it before I came downstairs and hoping someday to organize a room. Right now I have a tv tray and sit on the couch and nothing is organized. I thought it would be with the plastic container, but like you said, you have to dig for everything. At least keeps it safe from moths.

Nittergma...Didn't realize your DH was looking for work. Sorry to hear this as I know the job situation is horrible. So hard on men and very depressing for them. Creates all kinds of problems. I won't go into details, but a friend of mine's DH had a breakdown because of this very thing. No work to be found and if you are older there is definitely age discrimination that is not provable.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> What I have picked up today after letting it languish for months- I really enjoy cabling- this is the Kaya Shrug that Poledra (Kaye Jo) taught in one of Designer1234's Workshops- also found it in Ravelry, It can be a real performance tracing Designer's Workshops on the KP!
> 
> Daralene- you have done some beautiful cabling- I remember your first avatar- have you done any recently- or are the hands still causing problems?


That is so lovely. Great color for you...are you keeping it?
I haven't done any cabling lately. Just into other projects with socks, inspired by my cold feet. My next project will be the Dreambird in Bonnie's workshop when the yarn arrives. I might also do a sampler afghan and I'm sure that will have cables. DH is probably my most appreciative wearer of my projects. I really should make something for him again, but the Dreambird will be for me and he is so glad to see me making things for myself. As to the hands...with this weather it hasn't been terrible but not the best. The other day for some reason I had trouble opening my fingers and on the same side the knee and foot were acting up. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: They say the cure for arthritis is moving to Arizona. :XD: :XD: :XD: Thank you for the compliment on the cables.


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Sonja, you do beautiful work. I really love the set with the train!


Thank you very much Tammi


----------



## budasha

sugarsugar said:


> PS.... Cracked ribs.. not broken. I am assuming (hate that word lol) that there is a difference. Doctor said quite swollen and inflamed around those ribs.
> 
> Not sure if I have posted this photo previously but anyway......


She is a real cutie. Sorry to hear about the cracked ribs, very painful I'm sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene, I've been hunting through my images- found one of a Peruvian Chullo I knitted for DGD which is very close to Fair Isle,
> A very traditional yoke for a Fair Isle sweater and the reverse showing the stranding.
> It can become almost nit-picking, the differences become so subtle.


Love that photo. Sooooo precious!!!! Great chullo and of course the sweater from that site is amazing. I guess my question is not looking at a picture, but what is it in words that turns it to color stranding. Is it not doing the traditional patterns and or adding extra color into the pattern row where it is normally 2 colors? It's just hard to learn when there is no definition. I'm behind again and may even have missed an answer. hullo/spell check....I typed chullo above and saw that it was hullo. I type it correctly.:roll: Went in and corrected, but a pain. That said, if that is the worst I have to deal with...


----------



## budasha

Swedenme said:


> This is what I have been up to in the last couple of weeks . After knitting these baby trainer socks I now have a better understanding of how to knit larger socks , and think I can now mix and match with different heels . Well in my head I can 😃


Very nice outfits.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> I still have a touch of a headache but the stomach cramps are disapating (?sp).


I hope you're soon back in the pink, as Sam says.

Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I think I've told this story here before. A friend of mine dashed out to drop kids at school in a very light summer nightie. Car broke down and in pre-mobile phone days had no choice but to walk down the main street to find a phone. Neber again did she risk it for some odd reason.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Sure hope it wasn't see through.

In my teenage years the meters for electricity, water, etc., were in the basement and people didn't use to lock their doors. Mom told me about this lady that was down in the basement doing her laundry and took off her clothes and put them in the wash, just at the moment the meter man came in the side door right down the basement stairs. :shock: More than he bargained for.


----------



## tami_ohio

gagesmom said:


> Good morning everyone. I love this site. It makes me proud to belong, we are best friends from all over the world. No matter what is going on we are always there for each other. Through sadness and happiness we always have each others backs.l just have to say that I love you guys :thumbup:


And we love you, too!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie...Got this from Sockit2me and would like you to add your expertise unless you already did in an earlier post. I have been researching as you know and can't find a good answer for what changes it from traditional to color work. You must think me awful for continuing to ask but it is hard for us to know if we can't learn what the actual line is that we cross over and changes it. I think it is such an advantage to have knitters on here who are trained in these things and know the difference and I want to learn. Do you like this answer or would you add? I feel like we are so lucky to have people who are trained in the traditional ways on here and you are one of them. Thank you for the pictures you put on and the sites you listed. So appreciated:

Sockit2me...Traditional fair isle is knit in the round, only using two colors per round (one color carried by each hand).

"Color work" could be intarsia which is separate areas of colors (usually wound onto bobbins) and worked flat because the yarns are not carried or "floated" and need to be picked up on reverse rows. Whatever name is used, colorful knitting is always eye catching and impressive!


----------



## Cashmeregma

I wanted to catch up but obviously I'm not going to. Hope you all have a wonderful day, or evening, or night depending on where you are.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Cashmeregma wrote:
That blanket chest is amazing and a sliding drawer too. Quite special.

The eggs are great Gwen. So beautiful and you layered the colors well. I really need another course or two or three. Here's my egg but the wax isn't removed so it is black where it will be pure white.



thewren said:


> they are both beautiful. --- sam


Is this for Gwen's chest and her decorated eggs or the eggs my son and I did? Thank you if it was for us. I know my son's isn't traditional at all as he was really challenged by this but he hung in there and did something and had fun. I would like to do this but know I need more lessons. Mine was an attempt as I am artistically challenged also. Think my hands just won't be able to do the lines needed, but if I'm just doing them for me and I love them, then I will do them whether they are art worthy and up to being called traditional or not. Maybe I just won't show them on here. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: For my eyes only.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> In my teenage years the meters for electricity, water, etc., were in the basement and people didn't use to lock their doors. Mom told me about this lady that was down in the basement doing her laundry and took off her clothes and put them in the wash, just at the moment the meter man came in the side door right down the basement stairs. :shock: More than he bargained for.


Our meter man comes into our yard and uses binoculars to read the meter next door, since they keep their gate locked. It's a good thing he wears a uniform--otherwise that would be pretty suspicious behavior!

I'm feeling a bit better today--did manage to sleep a little longer this morning and yesterday seemed to be the sneezy day--this morning my nose just feels "stomped up" as one of my girls used to say. I hope to get some writing done. I've decided I'm not happy with the knitted summer shirt, so I'm going to frog it back up to the armhole and redo the bottom. Also in the middle of a crochet project--would like to do more crochet designs and need to do some swatches. Who knows how much I will actually get to?! I always seem to bite off more than I can chew. Ha. But then again, I think that's how I learn. 

I've been wanting to make some soap but realized I have nothing to use for a mold at the moment, so that's another project for the list. I may just go to the hardware/home store and see if I can find anything. The ones I had before got left behind when I moved. :roll:

This morning I noticed that one of my basil plants in the pot is forming a blossom. I plan to let it go as it will and see if it makes seeds. It needs to graduate to a bigger pot, but I won't transplant it while it's trying to bloom. DD's avocado tree needs a bigger pot as well--may see if we have a bucket that will work! I usually do the repotting when we finally get a nice warm day and I can take them outside to work.

I'm off to get something done...I hope! Hugs & blessings, and thank you all for the healing energy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Our meter man comes into our yard and uses binoculars to read the meter next door, since they keep their gate locked. It's a good thing he wears a uniform--otherwise that would be pretty suspicious behavior!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better today--did manage to sleep a little longer this morning and yesterday seemed to be the sneezy day--this morning my nose just feels "stomped up" as one of my girls used to say. I hope to get some writing done. I've decided I'm not happy with the knitted summer shirt, so I'm going to frog it back up to the armhole and redo the bottom. Also in the middle of a crochet project--would like to do more crochet designs and need to do some swatches. Who knows how much I will actually get to?! I always seem to bite off more than I can chew. Ha. But then again, I think that's how I learn.
> 
> I've been wanting to make some soap but realized I have nothing to use for a mold at the moment, so that's another project for the list. I may just go to the hardware/home store and see if I can find anything. The ones I had before got left behind when I moved. :roll:
> 
> This morning I noticed that one of my basil plants in the pot is forming a blossom. I plan to let it go as it will and see if it makes seeds. It needs to graduate to a bigger pot, but I won't transplant it while it's trying to bloom. DD's avocado tree needs a bigger pot as well--may see if we have a bucket that will work! I usually do the repotting when we finally get a nice warm day and I can take them outside to work.
> 
> I'm off to get something done...I hope! Hugs & blessings, and thank you all for the healing energy.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Im all alone in the house laughing at that. Yes, it sure would.

An avocado tree. Wow, how wonderful. DH will be in New Mexico next month. I guess he flies into Texas and they will pick him up and drive him to the town. Texas was the closest airport. Nice to have him safely home for now. Can't wait to download his photos. He only took a few for us but he took his phone with him so I have to wait. Nice view of Central Park and the skyline.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> An avocado tree. Wow, how wonderful. DH will be in New Mexico next month. I guess he flies into Texas and they will pick him up and drive him to the town. Texas was the closest airport. Nice to have him safely home for now. Can't wait to download his photos. He only took a few for us but he took his phone with him so I have to wait. Nice view of Central Park and the skyline.


Ah, he must be flying into El Paso and then going to Las Cruces? It's about an hour away--that's where we had to fly from and to when we lived there. I think he'll enjoy it there--it's a nice small city.


----------



## tami_ohio

I am finally caught up! I've been behind for a few days now. Page 90.


----------



## machriste

Swedenme said:


> So is there something like home helps then for elderly or disabled people who are completely on there own . By home helps I mean people who work for the council and visit people who manage to live in their own homes but need a little help with certain things
> Sonja


In Minneapolis, we are blessed with hundreds of agencies that offer services for those who need it. Some are private pay, some are under contract with the county to provide services for those who are eligible. I'm mostly retired now, but work three afternoons a week for a service that offers practical, non-medical help for people who want to stay as independent as possible in their home, apartment, assisted living, etc. We even do some work in hospitals and nursing homes. We are licensed as a Home Management company and provide rides for medical appointments, errands, social outings, light housekeeping, meal preparation, grocery shopping, respite care, overnight assistance for safety and security (mostly when someone is just home from hospital or rehab stay.) Our employees are amazingly dependable and loving. It's a privilege to work with them. Many of our clients has serious cognitive deficits. Since one of my past jobs was as a trainer and educator for the Alzheimer's Association, I do a fair amount of problem-solving with our workers and our families and have a blog on our web site that is aimed at families and professionals who work with persons with significant memory loss.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks so much 'gma- I must try to photograph the finished cowl!



nittergma said:


> I've been trying to catch up but had to comment on how lovely Julie's cowl is, beautiful color too!
> Sugar, hopefully your daughter will come around soon. I'm glad they took quick action on her reaction to the iron treatment, sounds scary!
> Such strange weather all are having! We had rain all day yesterday, I think the yard is going to be an ice rink I hope I can get out to the barn!
> Joy, I'm glad the gosling house is finished and everyone can take it easy for a while.
> Pup hope for the best for you hubby's job soon! Mine's been looking too. Hard sometimes!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I love the picture of the DGD...she obviously gets her good looks from her grandmother!!
> Junek


Who got her looks from HER mother and Grandmother- strong family likeness!


----------



## Gweniepooh

And I hope you realize we love you too!!!


gagesmom said:


> Good morning everyone. I love this site. It makes me proud to belong, we are best friends from all over the world. No matter what is going on we are always there for each other. Through sadness and happiness we always have each others backs.l just have to say that I love you guys :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Purple glad you had a lovely time hope the weather was as nice as it was here
> 
> Julie love your new avatar ,
> Sonja


It is my intention to change it soon, though!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful photo, Julie


Thanks Bonnie- Bronwen was the photographer.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, I love the new avatar! I had to look to see who was posting.


Thought that would happen!


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> For my mom it wouldn't be free. This might be different for the US and Canada as we have different systems. I don't know what they charge as my sisters are both in the area. One right across the road. Do you have help that comes for free? Do you know what Sweden does too?


Home help here is different in different parts of the country here in the northeast you have to pay so much but it's not expensive . I think it's means tested and they only do certain things and they only come for up to 40 minutes a day . In Sweden it's more extensive people are assessed to see how much help they need and they could get as much as 24hour help , they get cooked meals delivered or they can be taken to day care centres were everything is catered for or they can help cook the meals there , they can also get special taxi services that will take them to appointments or just shopping and it's all free 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Going to try going backwards to catch up. Hope if I haven't responded to something people won't be upset. Just hard to keep up but I still like to join in. Today is a sad day. No reason except that I need some sunlight. Think I should save up for one of those lamps you can use in the winter to get the full light spectrum. The little light bulbs just aren't doing it, but they help.
> 
> Swedenme...Did you do the pillow in your avatar??? So beautiful.
> 
> Thank you yes I did . I have just found a new graph for another one so I have added it to my christmas to do list
> Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

> Cashmeregma


Julie...Lovely photo of your DGD. What a beautiful girl. My DGD's favorite color is pink too. Oh dear, dolls are out. I hadn't thought of that and my BD present for my GD is a doll. Well, at least it is collectable so it will be worth something someday. I'd better check next year. How old is your GD?

DGD is 12 now so I think a little older than your grand daughter, She has a glorious head of hair- I think that one comes from her grand fathers side. Hopefully she is still into dolls, Daralene!

BTW I posted some photos on page 84 specifically for you, and this conversation we have been having as to what makes Fair Isle.


----------



## Swedenme

budasha said:


> Very nice outfits.


Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2

I have to hunt out the rest of the yarn- It is intended to be for me. You take care Daralene, that does not sound good not being able to move the fingers- you have over time rather punished your body, and arthritis, as you are well aware is no joke. 


Cashmeregma said:


> That is so lovely. Great color for you...are you keeping it?
> I haven't done any cabling lately. Just into other projects with socks, inspired by my cold feet. My next project will be the Dreambird in Bonnie's workshop when the yarn arrives. I might also do a sampler afghan and I'm sure that will have cables. DH is probably my most appreciative wearer of my projects. I really should make something for him again, but the Dreambird will be for me and he is so glad to see me making things for myself. As to the hands...with this weather it hasn't been terrible but not the best. The other day for some reason I had trouble opening my fingers and on the same side the knee and foot were acting up. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: They say the cure for arthritis is moving to Arizona. :XD: :XD: :XD: Thank you for the compliment on the cables.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marking my spot until later.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Love that photo. Sooooo precious!!!! Great chullo and of course the sweater from that site is amazing. I guess my question is not looking at a picture, but what is it in words that turns it to color stranding. Is it not doing the traditional patterns and or adding extra color into the pattern row where it is normally 2 colors? It's just hard to learn when there is no definition. I'm behind again and may even have missed an answer. hullo/spell check....I typed chullo above and saw that it was hullo. I type it correctly.:roll: Went in and corrected, but a pain. That said, if that is the worst I have to deal with...


I am not sure that there is a direct definition- I think it is largely by eye- that was why I was hoping you could pick up something from the Museum sites- Peruvian colour work comes very close to a lot of Fair Isle- and yet the two cultures could hardly be more remote. I have done designs that claimed to be Fair Isle with up to five colours in a row- so the edges can be quite blurred. Have you managed to locate any British books, yet, rather than American? (where the distinction is more likely to be blurred- because of the melting pot effect of all the differing cultures)


----------



## budasha

KateB said:


> DS#2 is away skiing in France so he got his brand new car delivered here today, much to Luke's delight. His face was a picture when the transporter turned up and the guy put the ramp down and drove the new car off. Of course he had to get a shot of "driving" it!


He sure looks happy sitting at the wheel.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...Got this from Sockit2me and would like you to add your expertise unless you already did in an earlier post. I have been researching as you know and can't find a good answer for what changes it from traditional to color work. You must think me awful for continuing to ask but it is hard for us to know if we can't learn what the actual line is that we cross over and changes it. I think it is such an advantage to have knitters on here who are trained in these things and know the difference and I want to learn. Do you like this answer or would you add? I feel like we are so lucky to have people who are trained in the traditional ways on here and you are one of them. Thank you for the pictures you put on and the sites you listed. So appreciated:
> 
> Sockit2me...Traditional fair isle is knit in the round, only using two colors per round (one color carried by each hand).
> 
> "Color work" could be intarsia which is separate areas of colors (usually wound onto bobbins) and worked flat because the yarns are not carried or "floated" and need to be picked up on reverse rows. Whatever name is used, colorful knitting is always eye catching and impressive!


I would agree with this definition- being knit in the round led to 'steeking' if one wanted a a cardigan or an inset sleeve- I have not yet had the courage to cut my work. Although I have seen designs from Rowan for instance that are very close to Fair Isle, but knitted back and forth- this does make reading the chart more difficult.


----------



## budasha

Grannypeg said:


> Heard the weather forecast for your area on the radio. We are expecting
> two inches of snow beginning this afternoon and another two inches overnight. Also heard that March is going to remain colder than usual. I guess we just have to keep our chins up and bear it.


And we did get it but surprisingly, it has become milder for a couple of hours and then back down to -18 tonight. Have to shovel the soft stuff before it freezes again.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I would agree with this definition- being knit in the round led to 'steeking' if one wanted a a cardigan or an inset sleeve- I have not yet had the courage to cut my work. Although I have seen designs from Rowan for instance that are very close to Fair Isle, but knitted back and forth- this does make reading the chart more difficult.


I have a book called _Fearless Fair Isle Knitting_ by Kathleen Taylor and she defines it as working with just two colors at a time--there is some steeking in there as well (must confess it's been a while since I did any reading on it), and frankly, steeking terrifies me! I do think I'll get up the gumption to do it eventually, but definitely will be a small practice piece first!


----------



## budasha

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sis!
> Junek


Aw - such nice pictures.


----------



## gagesmom

Well the dishes are done and laundry is gathered together. Now to get to the laundromat. I have cast on another all in one,in another of the bernat jacquard. I have to have something to do while the laundry is washing. Lol.
The wind has picked up today, you could hear it howling last night too. Thought I would mark my place until later on


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I have a book called _Fearless Fair Isle Knitting_ by Kathleen Taylor and she defines it as working with just two colors at a time--there is some steeking in there as well (must confess it's been a while since I did any reading on it), and frankly, steeking terrifies me! I do think I'll get up the gumption to do it eventually, but definitely will be a small practice piece first!


And being the adventurous person you are- I am sure you will get there! I have seen some lovely work done using the technique from the designer we've been talking about- Kate Davies.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Who got her looks from HER mother and Grandmother- strong family likeness!


Someone looks as if he's wearing more than he's eating!! 😇


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Someone looks as if he's wearing more than he's eating!! 😇


Isn't feeding toddlers fun!!!!!!!!!

Marmite remains his very favourite!


----------



## budasha

jknappva said:


> Some pictures from my sis!
> Junek


Aw - such nice pictures.


----------



## budasha

gottastch said:


> Good morning!
> My little Buddy Boy kitty is settling in nicely. I got him a collar with a bell on it and he's not too sure that is okay. Kitty Cocoa still has her nose up in the air but she isn't near as upset and socialization is going well...slow but well. He's turned into a very gentle and loving kitty and LOVES to sleep on top of the electric blanket...stretches out and lays on his back...crazy kitty
> 
> Another first cousin has passed away. So sad. wake and funeral are at the end of this week. I'm the youngest of the cousins so it is hard to see the numbers of those I love dwindling. At some point I know I will be the only one left (God willing)...my family is not that big to begin with. Such is life, I guess.
> 
> I hope all who are hurting/ill feel better soon!
> 
> Can't wait to see what you've figured out to do with your yarn, Gwen!!!


Glad your kitty is settling in. Condolences on the loss of your cousin.


----------



## jknappva

budasha said:


> Aw - such nice pictures.


I'm glad you enjoyed them.I'll be glad when I have some flower pictures to post. The snow and cold pictures aren't as fun as they were earlier!!
Junek


----------



## budasha

jknappva said:


> A couple more pictures from my sister....I don't think I've sent these before.
> Junek


Your sister's home could grace the cover of a greeting card. It is lovely. The deer must feel very welcome there. They are such beautiful animals.


----------



## budasha

gagesmom said:


> 11:10am and I am at home. I was up off and on throughout the night. Called in sick. Not feeling so nauseated anymore, but stomach is cramping :thumbdown: Called the Dr's office and said I would like to make an appt to get the results of my MRI and that I am sick. The receptionist told me that they didn't have the results and the dr is away next week and I had to wait til March 30th to see the dr. She said if there is anything important on the MRI they will call me and "try to squeeze me in". So to say the least I was stunned by this.
> 
> OK rant over, sorry everyone


So sorry to hear this news. Didn't she even suggest that you should go to emerg if you are not well? Very thoughtless I think.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> And being the adventurous person you are- I am sure you will get there! I have seen some lovely work done using the technique from the designer we've been talking about- Kate Davies.


I'll have to look her up. Oh, this ever growing list of things to try! :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I'll have to look her up. Oh, this ever growing list of things to try! :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> Just like many Indians (in my experience) not a terribly good driver, I suspect. (no 'L' plates)


Who is the little guy who'd rather decorate himself with food than eat it?
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> Who is the little guy who'd rather decorate himself with food than eat it?
> :lol: :lol:


He is my darling GS!


----------



## Normaedern

Your new, new avatar is cute and funny : :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Your new, new avatar is cute and funny : :XD: :XD:


Thanks! I want to hunt out the image of them playing on the beach at Kaikoura- I may stick with that one for a while!


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> You have so much a lovely, busy life. I missed hearing from you. I'm looking forward to pictures from France!
> Junek


I will try June. Im just trying to get loads done before my knee operation. Luv n hugs to you


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> That blanket chest is amazing and a sliding drawer too. Quite special.
> 
> The eggs are great Gwen. So beautiful and you layered the colors well. I really need another course or two or three. :lol: Here's my egg but the wax isn't removed so it is black where it will be pure white.


Your egg is very nice and I am looking forward to seeing it without the wax.


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a great time at the Ukranian Egg Decorating class. They kept our eggs and will blow the inside out and shellac it for us. I can see where taking more than one class would be good. Not easy as it is free hand. :shock: Neither son or I are artistic, but I must say the eggs are beautiful in spite of us. After we both had a late supper together. So much fun and also the time when he picked me up and drove me home, making it a very late night for him, probably getting home around 11pm.
> ..


Do they blow the eggs after you paint?


----------



## budasha

Kansas g-ma said:


> Last is the little orchid that is blooming--deep yellow with maroon, about the size of a silver dollar-- my smallest orchid. You can also see several more buds farther down the stem.


Very pretty.


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> I'd just pick one that you find on the internet to order supplies from. It has been awhile since I did any. I think you did an excellent job the first time. I am surprised that they didn't have the eggs blown *before* you painted them. I've never done it with them being intact. I have one large goose egg that I have yet to paint. Keep saying I want to be better than I am before doing it. It's funny; my friend that is from the Ukraine asked us what we wanted her to bring us when she returned from a trip home one time. I asked for a painted egg. She said all of her family (over there) thought that so strange as that is not something special to them. She brought me several that were painted on wooden eggs. To them I was asking for a very silly gift.


Not silly at all. I will take some pictures of the ones I collected. I think they are beautiful.


----------



## budasha

martina said:


> I am bemused. Why do your mailmen have the steering wheel on the right?


To make it convenient for them when they are putting mail in mailboxes by the side of the road. They just lean out the window and place the mail in the box.


----------



## Sorlenna

budasha said:


> To make it convenient for them when they are putting mail in mailboxes by the side of the road. They just lean out the window and place the mail in the box.


When I was a kid, I remember our mail person sitting in the middle of the seat and driving because they used their personal vehicles with the steering wheel on the left!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> So is there something like home helps then for elderly or disabled people who are completely on there own . By home helps I mean people who work for the council and visit people who manage to live in their own homes but need a little help with certain things
> Sonja


We have home care which is supplied by the health district but they have been making cuts ( always to the hands on staff, never the paper pushers, Grrr!) so I'm not sure what they can do anymore. I think they can still pick up the mail & groceries as well as help with baths, cleaning & laundry.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> For my mom it wouldn't be free. This might be different for the US and Canada as we have different systems. I don't know what they charge as my sisters are both in the area. One right across the road. Do you have help that comes for free? Do you know what Sweden does too?


Here they pay a per hour fee but it's much less than the worker is actually paid. My Dad used to pay about$5/hr but thats 20 yrs ago, not sure but I think it's about $8 now. It depends on the persons income I believe.


----------



## Swedenme

machriste said:


> In Minneapolis, we are blessed with hundreds of agencies that offer services for those who need it. Some are private pay, some are under contract with the county to provide services for those who are eligible. I'm mostly retired now, but work three afternoons a week for a service that offers practical, non-medical help for people who want to stay as independent as possible in their home, apartment, assisted living, etc. We even do some work in hospitals and nursing homes. We are licensed as a Home Management company and provide rides for medical appointments, errands, social outings, light housekeeping, meal preparation, grocery shopping, respite care, overnight assistance for safety and security (mostly when someone is just home from hospital or rehab stay.) Our employees are amazingly dependable and loving. It's a privilege to work with them. Many of our clients has serious cognitive deficits. Since one of my past jobs was as a trainer and educator for the Alzheimer's Association, I do a fair amount of problem-solving with our workers and our families and have a blog on our web site that is aimed at families and professionals who work with persons with significant memory loss.


That sounds like a great service and you sound like you really enjoy what you do 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Isn't feeding toddlers fun!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Marmite remains his very favourite!


Another lovely picture Julie . You have beautiful grandchildren 
Sonja


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> I ought to mention that I did not knit the sweater- the model is the same Kate Davies that Daralene gave us the links to.


Love the chullo, keep wanting to knit one. And the baby is adorable-- but how am I to find your posts now? Your castle was always outstanding!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Another lovely picture Julie . You have beautiful grandchildren
> Sonja


Thank you, Sonja! But of course I would think that!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Love the chullo, keep wanting to knit one. And the baby is adorable-- but how am I to find your posts now? Your castle was always outstanding!


I am afraid I am on a hunt for yet another image! Look for Lurker 2- that's largely how I find what I am trying to read!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Found the image I was hunting for! I will try to keep this one for a while!


----------



## machriste

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! I want to hunt out the image of them playing on the beach at Kaikoura- I may stick with that one for a while!


I like it too--especially as I'm getting retired of our Minnesota snow and cold!!!


----------



## iamsam

because the rural mail carriers - the mail box in on the right side of the road. --- sam



martina said:


> I am bemused. Why do your mailmen have the steering wheel on the right?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Jacklou said:


> Jacklou...So happy that you could join us. How are you doing?
> 
> Thanks Pacer, "stuff" is finally slowing down and getting finalized so doing good.


Good to see you Jacklou...miss hearing from you. Glad that "stuff" is slowing down -- you've had a very tough couple of years. Ready for breakfast/lunch at Gail's Carriage Inn or anywhere else nearby?


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> I will try June. Im just trying to get loads done before my knee operation. Luv n hugs to you


When do you get your knee done?


----------



## iamsam

so what do you do in an emergency at two in the morning? pro medica in Toledo has a cardiologist on duty 24/7. we also have "urgent care" which is open like 6:00am/10:00pm. I assume there are nurses on duty all the time.

I curious darowil - with government health care why doesn't everyone get treated the same - I mean - why have two kinds of hospitals - why not have 24 emergency care? it would feel like they do not my welfare at heart. --- sam



darowil said:


> Not all hospitals have emergency departments, and some Private ones aren't open all night becuase the hospital is not staffed with doctors overnight. And country hositals often aren't staffed by doctors overnight- relying on local doctors on call who are rung if they are needed.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...Got this from Sockit2me and would like you to add your expertise unless you already did in an earlier post. I have been researching as you know and can't find a good answer for what changes it from traditional to color work. You must think me awful for continuing to ask but it is hard for us to know if we can't learn what the actual line is that we cross over and changes it. I think it is such an advantage to have knitters on here who are trained in these things and know the difference and I want to learn. Do you like this answer or would you add? I feel like we are so lucky to have people who are trained in the traditional ways on here and you are one of them. Thank you for the pictures you put on and the sites you listed. So appreciated:
> 
> Sockit2me...Traditional fair isle is knit in the round, only using two colors per round (one color carried by each hand).
> 
> "Color work" could be intarsia which is separate areas of colors (usually wound onto bobbins) and worked flat because the yarns are not carried or "floated" and need to be picked up on reverse rows. Whatever name is used, colorful knitting is always eye catching and impressive!


This is my understanding as well. I think there are further definitions when it comes to certain pattern designs which are identified as Norwegian, etc.


----------



## iamsam

great avatar Julie - is this a recent one of the grands? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Orchids have such amazing flowers: we are able to naturalise quite a number outside in Auckland- a friend of my mother's was quite clever at doing it- had them in the forks of trees all over her garden at Laignholm, out west of Auckland.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna said:


> When I was a kid, I remember our mail person sitting in the middle of the seat and driving because they used their personal vehicles with the steering wheel on the left!


That's how the mailmen (almost always male when I was there, but probably more females now) would deliver to our rural mailboxes -- I mean on gravel roads way outside of any town. Generally, there were very few other cars on the roads, but the mailman did have to look out for tractors, trucks and farm animals!


----------



## Strawberry4u

Lurker 2 said:


> Julie, Wow! You did a great job lovely on the Peruvian Chullo. I never heard of planking, how cute.


----------



## Strawberry4u

thewren said:


> so what do you do in an emergency at two in the morning? pro medica in Toledo has a cardiologist on duty 24/7. we also have "urgent care" which is open like 6:00am/10:00pm. I assume there are nurses on duty all the time.
> 
> I curious darowil - with government health care why doesn't everyone get treated the same - I mean - why have two kinds of hospitals - why not have 24 emergency care? it would feel like they do not my welfare at heart. --- sam


I agree with Sam


----------



## iamsam

usually only the rural routes Sonja - people in town can opt to have a mail box at the post office - which they then would have to go there to pick up their mail - or they can have it delivered at their house - in a mail box that attached to the house. it is only rural mail that gets delivered to a mail box out by the road. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you for that Daralene . Now it makes perfect sense . So you all get your post delivered into a mailbox at the bottom of your drive /garden ?
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam

well - that wasn't good - glad the roads were good when you got out of work. we have been above freezing yesterday and today - a virtual heat wave. --- sam



pacer said:


> I think your freezing rain was up here. I came out of work this afternoon and found my car encased with ice. The roads were good since they were driven on all day.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi AlI 'm off to get the CT scan but wanted to pop on to say "Hi" and have a great day and let you know I'm thinking of you.

Vegas Sharon


----------



## RookieRetiree

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi AlI 'm off to get the CT scan but wanted to pop on to say "Hi" and have a great day and let you know I'm thinking of you.
> 
> Vegas Sharon


And, we're thinking of you and hoping that all goes well.


----------



## Sorlenna

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi AlI 'm off to get the CT scan but wanted to pop on to say "Hi" and have a great day and let you know I'm thinking of you.
> 
> Vegas Sharon


Sending strong, positive thoughts for some encouraging news!


----------



## iamsam

that's ok - I kind of like the horse pattern. --- sam



jknappva said:


> A download never showed up when I sent it!! I had accidentally tried to put the wrong photo on. That horse got mixed in with my pictures. Sorry about the confusion!
> Junek


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I will be ridiculous with my purple streak at least for awhile....(and NO I am not offended by your comment...) I AM ridiculous in my own way....always have been to some extent....just think of it as being a bit quirky and having fun. I figure growing old can't be helped but growing up is optional....LOL. Lordy please don't ever let me grow UP completely! ROFL!


~~~In hs I regularly used a purple rinse on my hair.....rather drastic for small town Ohio....but I never did quite fit the mold...still don't....and love it!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> I will try June. Im just trying to get loads done before my knee operation. Luv n hugs to you


I certainly understand that! I know you're looking forward to seeing everyone but particularly meeting LM 2!
Luv & hugs back to you!!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

for a breast pocket hanky of course. lol --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Re: the pockets in pj pants--we put pockets in DD's pants that we make from a pattern we've had forever--she wears them around the house. I've always wondered why manufacturers put a shirt pocket on some men's pajamas...


----------



## iamsam

when are you going to be home? --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Have read up to page 60 tonight and I'm ready for bed. Went to bed at 9:30 last night and got up around 8:30 this morning. There was at least three inches of snow and it was still coming down. Went to McDonald's for breakfast and got sent a load for 1 p.m.. The snow turned to freezing rain but stopped around 11. Was able to pick up the load in Grand Rapids, MI early and drive to Lafayette, IN with no problems. Did have to back up on a snow covered ramp but the van did just fine. Had just over 2600 pounds on so that helped where the roads were a bit slick.
> 
> Ohio Joy, we are so blessed to have your company on this forum. I hope that your DD will be able to get a salary for the next project. Give your whole family pats on the backs from me.
> 
> Loved all the photos. Went to The Facebook page of Feats on Socks. Nice looking ones. Don't think I could knit and walk, though.
> 
> Betty, hope you and DH are feeling better. Did you have to take him to the doctor's?
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them.
> 
> Sharon and June, I can't believe the snow has lasted this long there. When I lived in Norfolk, we got maybe an inch at a time and it was gone quickly. Only once can I remember them sending nonessential personnel home. That was the day my youngest decided to fall down the stairs and split his forehead open. The Marine at the closest gate wouldn't let us go through the base to the clinic until he saw me holding my soon with a cloth diaper on his head and the blood. Thought my Navy husband was going to deck him.
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and warm (cool.) I'll try to catch up tomorrow and I still need to finish week three on the crocheted squares and start week four.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam

Julie - you do such lovely knitting. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> What I have picked up today after letting it languish for months- I really enjoy cabling- this is the Kaya Shrug that Poledra (Kaye Jo) taught in one of Designer1234's Workshops- also found it in Ravelry, It can be a real performance tracing Designer's Workshops on the KP!
> 
> Daralene- you have done some beautiful cabling- I remember your first avatar- have you done any recently- or are the hands still causing problems?


----------



## jknappva

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi AlI 'm off to get the CT scan but wanted to pop on to say "Hi" and have a great day and let you know I'm thinking of you.
> 
> Vegas Sharon


And I'm keeping you in prayers for a great outcome!!!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

exciting times - how long is the ferry ride to france? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say hello. I am back from a wonderful few days away with my KP friends, we had fun eating, drinking, talking, laughing and of course knitting.
> 
> Today is the last day of my pain management course, I think it has been quite useful and I will continue to use some of the strategies that I have learnt.
> 
> I have a busy few days ahead of me, this evening we have the inaugraul meeting of our WI singing along group, then tomorrow I am going to a knitting and stitching show with London Girl. Friday I have the gks overnight and have to take LM to ballet on Saturday. Sunday I need to get the suitcases sorted, Monday is the WI Creative Chaos group and Tuesday we get theearly ferry to France. How I am going to get any knitting done I do not know!
> 
> It is a lovely sunny day here in Surrey and there are lots of crocus, snowdrops, iris and daffodils coming out in the garden.
> 
> I will pop in when I can, but I am afraid it won't be too often at the moment.
> 
> Hoping everyone is doing ok and I send healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all. xx


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> I would agree with this definition- being knit in the round led to 'steeking' if one wanted a a cardigan or an inset sleeve- I have not yet had the courage to cut my work. Although I have seen designs from Rowan for instance that are very close to Fair Isle, but knitted back and forth- this does make reading the chart more difficult.


Yes, I find the whole idea pretty scary, too. When I was a student, back in the late 60s, I shared a house with a Norwegian girl. I never heard her use the term 'steeking', but she attacked pieces of knitting with scissors with great aplomb, and produced some stunning garments. I never found the courage to follow her example. I have never tried it to this day.


----------



## iamsam

and we love you melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Good morning everyone. I love this site. It makes me proud to belong, we are best friends from all over the world. No matter what is going on we are always there for each other. Through sadness and happiness we always have each others backs.l just have to say that I love you guys :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

I have finally caught up! Now I will feel brave enough to join in the chat for the next few days. Keep talking everyone, and I will be back with you soon.


----------



## iamsam

it works equally well for both but I was talking about your eggs. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Cashmeregma wrote:
> That blanket chest is amazing and a sliding drawer too. Quite special.
> 
> The eggs are great Gwen. So beautiful and you layered the colors well. I really need another course or two or three. Here's my egg but the wax isn't removed so it is black where it will be pure white.
> 
> Is this for Gwen's chest and her decorated eggs or the eggs my son and I did? Thank you if it was for us. I know my son's isn't traditional at all as he was really challenged by this but he hung in there and did something and had fun. I would like to do this but know I need more lessons. Mine was an attempt as I am artistically challenged also. Think my hands just won't be able to do the lines needed, but if I'm just doing them for me and I love them, then I will do them whether they are art worthy and up to being called traditional or not. Maybe I just won't show them on here. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: For my eyes only.


----------



## cmaliza

purl2diva said:


> I had neither cold nor snow nor ice to prevent me from yarn shopping last week, This what I am planning to make
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vitamin-d
> 
> and this is the yarn I bought. It is wool and rayon which gives it a lovely sheen but also makes it splitty.
> 
> I've gotten this far--a few more rows before I split off for sleeves and body.


~~~really pretty!


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, good to hear your mom is doing better, such a worry when you aren't close by.
> Betty, you wanted to see my yarn. The 2 bags are the sock yarn I ordered $10/bag, that should keep me in socks for a while.
> From the yarn store- The purple, I want to make a hat & the variegated, I just loved the colors but don't have a particular plan for


~~~Don't y'all just LOVE yarn! Pretty pretty pretty.... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

blessing to you and your group of "helpers" - I know all of you are well appreciated. --- sam



machriste said:


> In Minneapolis, we are blessed with hundreds of agencies that offer services for those who need it. Some are private pay, some are under contract with the county to provide services for those who are eligible. I'm mostly retired now, but work three afternoons a week for a service that offers practical, non-medical help for people who want to stay as independent as possible in their home, apartment, assisted living, etc. We even do some work in hospitals and nursing homes. We are licensed as a Home Management company and provide rides for medical appointments, errands, social outings, light housekeeping, meal preparation, grocery shopping, respite care, overnight assistance for safety and security (mostly when someone is just home from hospital or rehab stay.) Our employees are amazingly dependable and loving. It's a privilege to work with them. Many of our clients has serious cognitive deficits. Since one of my past jobs was as a trainer and educator for the Alzheimer's Association, I do a fair amount of problem-solving with our workers and our families and have a blog on our web site that is aimed at families and professionals who work with persons with significant memory loss.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Today is my lazy day. I went to sleep at 6:30 last night and woke up at 6 AM. I had a headache so opted to stay home from church so I am still in pajamas. I have knitted and I am making many origami boxes. I have done 2 loads of dishes and I am on my 4th load of laundry. More laundry and dishes to get done. Dishes are almost done but not the laundry. I am humored by you and Sam going to sleep at hours I am getting up.


~~~~SO glad you indulged yourself....grand rejuvenation day! I think there are many of us on here who are in concert with your hours....but not going out. Take care.....


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> In my case, doubly so- because our Mwyffanwy is no longer with us.


~~~~{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## gagesmom

Awwwwwwwwwww you guys. I love you all more than I could ever express.

Laundry is done and I am home and it is all put away.
I think Greg is going to make pork chops and potatoes and a veggie. Got some done on the all in one while at the laundromat. Approaching 4:30am and I am off for now. Check in later


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> http://www.blueheronyarns.com/referral/r/1885/8e5e3dc3-83bb-48e6-bf3b-d3b53bb209d2
> 
> Some beautiful yarns. Expensive, but fun to look at and perhaps for something special. I did order some for my Dreambird as for me that is VERY special.


~~~As I said....don't you just LOVE yarn!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> I like it too--especially as I'm getting retired of our Minnesota snow and cold!!!


This last image reminds me of wonderful holidays on the beaches of Scotland.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> great avatar Julie - is this a recent one of the grands? --- sam


No it is quite an old one- I don't post recent photos of them!


----------



## Lurker 2

Strawberry4u said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Julie, Wow! You did a great job lovely on the Peruvian Chullo. I never heard of planking, how cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I was rather pleased with it- especially as I had had to work it larger than the pattern, but once you get the idea that is not too hard. Planking was all the rage about 5 years back- people did some very silly things with it!
Click to expand...


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> Kansas g-ma, Oops. Just counted my blooms on my orchid and it is 7. Now mind you, that is a lot, but not 6 on ea. side like I thought.
> 
> Julie, That sounds so beautiful with that lady having orchids in the trees. Is that something you could do someday in the future?


I wish I could have orchids in my new place but I just don't have any where to keep them. I reminisce about the time we had a solarium and grew orchids, passion flowers, night-blooming cerius and others. I had 2 orchid cacti before I moved and I gave them to my neighbour. Went to a nursery yesterday and saw that they had one--I was astounded to see they were asking $75. I so miss my gardening.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> Julie - you do such lovely knitting. --- sam


Thank you Sam! I am lucky that my hands have always been something I enjoyed working with.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I find the whole idea pretty scary, too. When I was a student, back in the late 60s, I shared a house with a Norwegian girl. I never heard her use the term 'steeking', but she attacked pieces of knitting with scissors with great aplomb, and produced some stunning garments. I never found the courage to follow her example. I have never tried it to this day.


I am sure that the term is the Shetland one (well fairly sure) But you are right the Norwegians use the technique too- and of course had quite a lot of influence in the Shetland Isles. They are not that far south of the Faroe Isles.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> I was rather pleased with it- especially as I had had to work it larger than the pattern, but once you get the idea that is not too hard. Planking was all the rage about 5 years back- people did some very silly things with it!


Here in the uk too . Some very dangerous things . A young man fell to his death after falling from a balcony while planking in Australia


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}


Thanks for that, Carol- most appreciated!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Here in the uk too . Some very dangerous things . A young man fell to his death after falling from a balcony while planking in Australia


Not good.


----------



## Spider

First day I have been home early in months. I have missed being a part of this. Our department finally hired our third full time girl and it is the girl who lived with us. I am so happy she is coming back. Work has been so much better since my boss was fired and now with Sarah coming back it will be better than ever. And a lot of the physical hard work I have been doing now will be better.
Our weather has been cold, only about two inches of snow on the ground and with the fifties we have coming in by Monday that will be all gone. But the wind the last two days has been so cold.
I wish you all the very best in health and life and everyday problems. Heaven knows we all have seen a few problems now and then.
Linda


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna wrote:
Of course, but now we are missing the snow!



thewren said:


> wish ours would leave as quickly. --- sam


~~~HA! Remember the photo of the buried car...if you looked closely.
That was, what?....3 weeks ago? Here is the picture of that car today.
Our snow will not be going anywhere any time soon!

I'm thinking I should start a pool....pick the date when ALL the snow will be gone! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I was commenting on the subject of susan not getting a salary during this time because what she used was faith based. I wasn't debating one religion against another - just stating that the non salary shows the division between church and state. you don't get money from the state when you are using faith based products. I think I should not have brought this up at all. ---- sam


~~~I understood you.


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie shared about Kate Davies, a lovely knitting designer. You may enjoy her wonderful photos of her area, but I also find her story amazing. She was on her way to being quite successful when suddenly at the age of 36 she had a stroke. Hope you enjoy looking at her designs and reading her story. It also tells tragically of being misdiagnosed by an eminent physician. Go to the bottom of all the pictures for her amazing story and don't forget to look at her designs:
> 
> http://katedaviesdesigns.com/
> 
> http://katedaviesdesigns.com/2011/02/01/one-year-ago-today/


Such a courageous woman. I can empathize with her because my DH was also misdiagnosed. He was misdiagnosed with a migraine. Unfortunately his story didn't have a happy ending. She deserves a lot of credit for her recovery. Love her designs too.


----------



## Normaedern

cmaliza said:


> Sorlenna wrote:
> Of course, but now we are missing the snow!
> 
> ~~~HA! Remember the photo of the buried car...if you looked closely.
> That was, what?....3 weeks ago? Here is the picture of that car today.
> Our snow will not be going anywhere any time soon!
> 
> I'm thinking I should start a pool....pick the date when ALL the snow will be gone! :lol: :lol:


That is certainly a sight!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> When do you get your knee done?


Been told sometime in May, when I get back from France I will start pestering them.


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> Uh huh and now I may as well add the update. Soooo, Sat night 4am actually DD calls me to tell me she hasnt felt good most of the day and was now vomitting, shivers, weak, aching, headache, tingle fingers, face feels funny. FAR OUT! NOT on a Sat night pleeeease. Our emergency department is on good days more than 4 hour wait, so you just imagine what sat nights are like in there. Anyway..... no she didnt want me to pick her up to come to me  didnt want to do the waiting thing at hospital, soooo "what do you want me to do??" "just fix it " she says. :shock: So of course I was not impressed at this (i dont always have my magic wand)
> Ok...... I guess you will just have to ride it out... probably a bug. Let me know. She fell asleep around 6, calls me at 10.30am (I had stayed up coz was worried and on alert, as we do) ... I am worse, dont feel good at all.... want to go to hospital. Okaaaay... Do you want me to take you to private hospital(which is where the infusion was done) yep. Righteo then... and off we go. Seen in 10 mins, very nice doctor.... definately all symptoms are more reaction to the iron infusion. :shock: "Of course they are" says me. :roll:
> 
> Soooo, no fix it for this... have to ride it out but we can treat the symptoms. Drip of fluid in, nausea med by iv, tramadol for pain, anti something for burning from vomiting. They called the specialist who agreed she needed to be kept in for 24 hours to get past the worst.... sooooo she was discharged about 4pm today. Feeling a little bit better. This will take at least 3 days up to 7 days. UGH!!
> Anyway, yesterday I call the OTHER grandmother to please can you keep Serena overnight and drop to me in morning before work. Yep all good. (I thought I may as well USE her as there is a lot of that going on anyway) I was SO tired and had stayed at hospital till after 8pm.
> So the end result so far.......... is I had a nice time with Serena today, the friend who DD is staying with visited with her until home time and they came and picked up baby and off they went.
> 
> Stay tuned for any future dramas from me (not I hope) LOL :roll: :roll:


~~~{{{{{{{{HUGS TO YOU!}}}}}}}} Hope you can get some cat naps in...or power naps as some are called. You are earning some stars!


----------



## budasha

Gweniepooh said:


> Not to worry Julie. I have done some more traditional ones but unfortunately those were broken (not by Sydney either!)They are quite fragile. I had them hanging on a stand on top of my piano and the cat knocked the stand off. If you google pysanky designs you can find some free patterns. I have a book with many design in it. Some are very simple while others are extremely detailed and fine.


Here is a photo of the eggs I purchased. Wish I could claim that I did them.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> exciting times - how long is the ferry ride to france? --- sam


Hi Sam, the ferry crossing takes 6 hrs, we drive from home to Portsmouth about an hour away. The ferry docks at Caen (think Normandy landing beaches) and then a 3 hr drive to the Loire Valley.

Hope you are ok. x


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme. I always had delivery at the house when I lived in the city. It seems to be roadside in the suburbs. When I lived up north in West Guilford, Ont. Canada, we drove to a house where they had an office for the mail and took it home ourselves. It depends on where you live. Personally, I like the delivery to the house so you don't have to go out in the cold.
> 
> How is yours delivered. Sorry if you already said.


At present, I have house delivery but the Canada Post has decided they would like to do away with this and use the post boxes on corners. I went through this at my last house and it was a nightmare when we had bad weather. I remember banging on the box trying to break the ice so that I could get into the box. Wasn't much fun. My DH felt strongly about not getting these boxes and lobbied hard to no avail. We had a postal building which housed all the mail boxes for our area. All we had to do was go into the building and open our box with a key. Bad weather had no effect on us. However, Canada Post said it would be more convenient and cost effective to have these boxes. I haven't yet been able to get my mind around this. One building as opposed to umpteen boxes on rural roads? Not to mention the number of drivers and vehicles involved. I noted that once the boxes were in place, instead of the drivers using their own vehicles, Canada Post has purchased their own vans. I feel for anyone who has a medical issue and can't get to these boxes. It doesn't matter to the Postal people. I also heard that if you call the 800 telephone number for Canada Post, you get directed to India. Sorry for the rant but this has been a thorn in my side for at least six years and it's not working its way out.


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> I think you did just fine, Sam.
> 
> I did NOT assume that it was a debate over whose church was right or wrong. Thought we were expanding on the basis for not requiring anyone to stay in the program who rejected the faith based materials, as well as her not receiving a salary. The program was originally presented to Susan by a faith-based organization that withdrew its support and reneged on the promises made to her about financial support as the program went forward.
> 
> The guys who actually left very early in the program, left because they did not want to put forth the effort to stick to it to start with. Those men are still parking cars in the Job & Family's parking lot as part of the hours they all must put in to qualify for their assistance, rather than to put them into learning and doing for themselves and their families.
> 
> For what it is worth: the faith-based group told her that they wanted to go their own way without her just a year ago to the day that she got her occupancy permit. At that earlier meeting they had strongly advised her to ''just bulldoze the house and move on'' without them. They have not had anywhere near the robust success with their programs that Susan has had with the participants she shepherded through the last 19 months.
> 
> I apologize for giving you a wrong impression, Sam. If the point you made had been a problem for me, personally, I would not have taken it up here and publicly because I know you would not have intended that and I would not have started a brouhaha over it here.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~I'm wondering about the group that pulled their support out from under Susan. Her resilience after that, and her great success and profound impact are truly to her credit.....and to her parents who "raised her right!". Again....tons of kudos to her! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is one...not the same design but similar to the color I chose from a pysansky site. My design is white and blue and nowhere as beautiful but I love it anyway and to me it is beautiful.  If I do more I might get better, but the teacher's mother said she can no longer do the traditional designs and just does free hand flowers, etc., as her hand isn't steady enough for the fine and small details. Think she is younger than I am.


That is a very pretty egg.


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Jacklou...I found the article and from there found the orchid society on the link they gave. :thumbup: :thumbup: Looks like I got good advice from the lady at the orchid show. I have 4 orchids in bloom now. The colors are so beautiful and they last so long. I even have one plant that is just in a bowl of water and I get blooms constantly. It is the garden store one and one of the easiest to grow, as is evidenced by the bowl of water and it still blooming.


I'm not aware of an orchid kept in water. What kind is it?


----------



## budasha

vabchnonnie said:


> OH! OH! OH! Just saw we are to have a temp of '71' tomorrow, wonder do you think this is a mistake. If true, all windows will be open and doors too, must freshen the house.
> I don't have TV, would be interesting to know what the NEWS says tonight. Imagine!
> 
> June, are you ready for this tomorrow? ... VA Sharon


I am so envious. We're going to be freezing......AGAIN!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Up until now I have kept most of my yarn in big plastic tubs w/lids. Last night I mentioned to DH that what I don't like about that is everytime I need yarn I have to dig through box after box hunting for the type & color I need. Well this led to a discussion of how I need to be able to see what I've got without constant digging. DH and I are going today to see if we can find some containers (like buckets or barrels) that can be fastened to the wall(s) that I can put my yarn in. One idea he came up with that we may go with is cutting the cardboard tubes used for concrete forms and fastening them to the walls. Anyway, it ought to be fun jointly trying to solve this problem. Will let you know what solution we come up with. I know at the LYS in Defiance the owner uses the big ice cream barrels but those are pricy and I want VERY economical....going to visit the Dollar Tree store this morning when it opens to see what we can find there and maybe back to Lowes. DH is so good about helping me come up with a solution to organizing my yarn.


~~~My DH and I have been having the same conversations. We have decided that dairy crates/wire cubes, on their sides (open portion facing out) would be the answer. I had bought some hanging compartments made just for yarn, but they became REALLY heavy and distorted, and broke several hangars. I do have one boxy set of shelves that works well, but I don't have room for another set of shelves...and we haven't figured out the arrangement of the crates. Container stores have the wire cube baskets that I think would work well. That's the direction we are headed...eventually. Another option would be the wine racks that are made out of X's.


----------



## budasha

Swedenme said:


> So what happens if you are elderly or housebound ?


Doesn't seem to matter. Their comment was that your neighbours should help out.

:hunf: :hunf: Not that I think the neighbours wouldn't,, it's just that they couldn't care less if you can't get to the box.


----------



## budasha

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say hello. I am back from a wonderful few days away with my KP friends, we had fun eating, drinking, talking, laughing and of course knitting.
> 
> Today is the last day of my pain management course, I think it has been quite useful and I will continue to use some of the strategies that I have learnt.
> 
> I have a busy few days ahead of me, this evening we have the inaugraul meeting of our WI singing along group, then tomorrow I am going to a knitting and stitching show with London Girl. Friday I have the gks overnight and have to take LM to ballet on Saturday. Sunday I need to get the suitcases sorted, Monday is the WI Creative Chaos group and Tuesday we get theearly ferry to France. How I am going to get any knitting done I do not know!
> 
> It is a lovely sunny day here in Surrey and there are lots of crocus, snowdrops, iris and daffodils coming out in the garden.
> 
> I will pop in when I can, but I am afraid it won't be too often at the moment.
> 
> Hoping everyone is doing ok and I send healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all. xx


I envy you all these activities. Keep us in the loop.


----------



## budasha

gagesmom said:


> I still have a touch of a headache but the stomach cramps are disapating (?sp).


Glad to hear that your cramps are waning.


----------



## darowil

Well I'm a couple of days behind. The next couple of days are fairly quite (at this stage anyway). Think I will need to read and not comment if I'm going to finsih.
Spent yesterday watching (on TV) us thrash Arghanstan in the cricket. Don't htink I told you the result of our last game- we were beaten by NZ. Another game that could have gone either way right up until it was won. NZ have done really well so far- will be interesting to see when they are in Australia for finals how they go as all their minor round games are home games.


----------



## pacer

Finally caught up but now have a meeting to attend and then dinner and sleep. Take care.


----------



## budasha

Lurker 2 said:


> He is my darling GS!


He is so cute. Does he live nearby?


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Talked with DH this morning and it was a cold morning for him as the heater wasn't working in the room. They fixed it within minutes of him calling. He has to keep reminding me that Lincoln Center isn't one building but an area. It is over 16 acres. They think it may have been named after President Lincoln but no written records of that are found, possibly because a rival of the president's may have destroyed them. Here is the article I read to find out what comprises Lincoln Center: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lincoln_Center_for_the_Performing_Arts
> Interesting, if you, like me, thought it was one building.
> He and the band will be performing to night at Jazz at Lincoln Center and the head of the school from here will be there and a lot of alumni and current students. Should be quite special.


~~~Thanks for that info, Daralene.....I didn't realize it was more than one building. I'll bet it is a thrill for DH to be playing there!


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> so what do you do in an emergency at two in the morning? pro medica in Toledo has a cardiologist on duty 24/7. we also have "urgent care" which is open like 6:00am/10:00pm. I assume there are nurses on duty all the time.
> 
> I curious darowil - with government health care why doesn't everyone get treated the same - I mean - why have two kinds of hospitals - why not have 24 emergency care? it would feel like they do not my welfare at heart. --- sam


Sounds very sad, doesn't it. Emergency care is on standby! :hunf:


----------



## budasha

I'm just marking my spot...off to make dinner.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Gwen happy anniversary, hope had a great celebration.
> 
> Sugar so sorry to hear of dds reaction.
> 
> Joy glad the gosling house is finished and things can calm down.
> 
> DH finally got a call yesterday!! Goes the 10th to do paperwork and starts the 16th! Finally.
> 
> Now i just have to ask mom to take me for my colonoscopy check on the 17th. Finally got a firm date! DH is happy, he confessed he was really begining to have doubts that he really had a job with them.
> 
> Will try to do some more catching up. No school today because of ice watching Downton from last week and knitting


Yeah for both dates. Hopefully he will feel better now that he knows when he is starting. And while you don't want the colonoscopy it is important so good to have it sorted.


----------



## Swedenme

budasha said:


> At present, I have house delivery but the Canada Post has decided they would like to do away with this and use the post boxes on corners. I went through this at my last house and it was a nightmare when we had bad weather. I remember banging on the box trying to break the ice so that I could get into the box. Wasn't much fun. My DH felt strongly about not getting these boxes and lobbied hard to no avail. We had a postal building which housed all the mail boxes for our area. All we had to do was go into the building and open our box with a key. Bad weather had no effect on us. However, Canada Post said it would be more convenient and cost effective to have these boxes. I haven't yet been able to get my mind around this. One building as opposed to umpteen boxes on rural roads? Not to mention the number of drivers and vehicles involved. I noted that once the boxes were in place, instead of the drivers using their own vehicles, Canada Post has purchased their own vans. I feel for anyone who has a medical issue and can't get to these boxes. It doesn't matter to the Postal people. I also heard that if you call the 800 telephone number for Canada Post, you get directed to India. Sorry for the rant but this has been a thorn in my side for at least six years and it's not working its way out.


Not surprising you ranted I think I would want to rant too .
Sonja


----------



## iamsam

hoping the ct scan goes well. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi AlI 'm off to get the CT scan but wanted to pop on to say "Hi" and have a great day and let you know I'm thinking of you.
> 
> Vegas Sharon


----------



## iamsam

I want some of each. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~As I said....don't you just LOVE yarn!!! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

good news - new help is always appreciated - especially when you already know the person and like her. --- sam



Spider said:


> First day I have been home early in months. I have missed being a part of this. Our department finally hired our third full time girl and it is the girl who lived with us. I am so happy she is coming back. Work has been so much better since my boss was fired and now with Sarah coming back it will be better than ever. And a lot of the physical hard work I have been doing now will be better.
> Our weather has been cold, only about two inches of snow on the ground and with the fifties we have coming in by Monday that will be all gone. But the wind the last two days has been so cold.
> I wish you all the very best in health and life and everyday problems. Heaven knows we all have seen a few problems now and then.
> Linda


----------



## iamsam

I wonder what they are doing for transportation? --- sam



cmaliza said:


> Sorlenna wrote:
> Of course, but now we are missing the snow!
> 
> ~~~HA! Remember the photo of the buried car...if you looked closely.
> That was, what?....3 weeks ago? Here is the picture of that car today.
> Our snow will not be going anywhere any time soon!
> 
> I'm thinking I should start a pool....pick the date when ALL the snow will be gone! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> Personal thoughts here on this topic: If you don't want to read this, feel free to pass over this post.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Given Scriptural instructions on how to treat others who are not ''like us'', we all see our efforts as following instructions from God to love the unlovely, loving our ''enemies'', and even those who despitefully ''use us''--perhaps abusing the systems of support provided by such agencies as Job & Families by never putting forth the effort to move themselves off the rolls.
> 
> There is no expectation of rewards; but we know that this is what we as a family are called to do at this time, in this place. Yes, we would have liked to travel and experience new places and people, but it is not likely to ever happen now. Perhaps that is why all y'all have come into our lives at this point?
> 
> I'm grateful for all of you here.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~And I am grateful for you. You are a gentle lovely example of living what I call "your beliefs". It is a hard thing to do, and those who are successful at it are a treasure. You are a treasure.


----------



## iamsam

those are quite lovely - took a steady hand to do I have an idea. --- sam



budasha said:


> Here is a photo of the eggs I purchased. Wish I could claim that I did them.


----------



## iamsam

hope it is warm enough that you can spend some time outdoors or is there a place to sit outdoors? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, the ferry crossing takes 6 hrs, we drive from home to Portsmouth about an hour away. The ferry docks at Caen (think Normandy landing beaches) and then a 3 hr drive to the Loire Valley.
> 
> Hope you are ok. x


----------



## iamsam

I find our government does not care about the individual - only if they salary check arrive on time. --- sam



budasha said:


> Doesn't seem to matter. Their comment was that your neighbours should help out.
> 
> :hunf: :hunf: Not that I think the neighbours wouldn't,, it's just that they couldn't care less if you can't get to the box.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks for that info, Daralene.....I didn't realize it was more than one building. I'll bet it is a thrill for DH to be playing there!


It was a thrill. Second time in 6 months but always a thrill. He told me he can't imagine what it feels like when students who've never been there come and see the site from that spot for the first time. I said, sort of like you you felt and still do. He laughed and said YES!!! He took some photos for us so I'll post when I can get to his phone.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the eggs (pysanky). As Daralene will learn there are specific patterns that are suppose to be used which I have NOT done necessarily which is why I say mine are not "good". I like mine but have not adhered to the designs that are called for. TTYL


Now that makes sense as to what you meant by yours was not good- it was not traditional. However the designs looked good.


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> He is so cute. Does he live nearby?


No, he is way down in the south island, but we keep in contact by phone, and Sunday nights I read to him from the Children's Bible.


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> Such a courageous woman. I can empathize with her because my DH was also misdiagnosed. He was misdiagnosed with a migraine. Unfortunately his story didn't have a happy ending. She deserves a lot of credit for her recovery. Love her designs too.


Budasha, So sorry for asking, but was it an aneurysm? Blood clot? Terrible that he was misdiagnosed. My nephew quit going to the doctor as they told him it was headaches too. Still think it is a miracle that he didn't take a lot of people out since he was driving a huge semi truck when he had his aneurysm. I still thank God he was able to get off the road.


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> Here is a photo of the eggs I purchased. Wish I could claim that I did them.


So beautiful. Thank you for showing them. I understand the largest Pysanka is in Alberta, Canada. After seeing the one Bonnie has in her area, perhaps it is now Saskatchewan that wins. Apparently under Communism the making of these eggs was forbidden because of the symbolism in them. The Ukrainians who came here and to Canada and other countries, kept the art going. Each village had their own special patterns to add. So glad the art didn't die out. Once Communism fell it flourished again.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> RE: Solution to storing my yarn stash....won't show you a picture yet as it will be a couple of weeks before it is finished. I will only say it will be VERY colorful; found special containers at the Dollar Tree. They didn't have enough in stock but was able to order more and they will be delivered to the store for me to pick up on March 10th. DH started mounting the containers to the wall.....have I got you curious? Hope so!


~~~That's taking teasing waaaaay beyond the okay...... :? :?


----------



## jknappva

budasha said:


> Here is a photo of the eggs I purchased. Wish I could claim that I did them.


Very unusual.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> I'm not aware of an orchid kept in water. What kind is it?


I'm not sure of the name but it is the easiest to care for. Well, apparently none of them are hard if I still have them alive and blooming. :-D The pretty purple bloom one. I'll try and post a photo later. DH just called and he's almost home so I'd better start supper. :shock:


----------



## cmaliza

vabchnonnie said:


> Gwen - Just an idea! I know someone who was trying to organize her yarn and came up with...turning the totes on their "long" side without the tops, and stacking them on top of each other, several high. Believe the tops were placed under each corresponding tote.
> This provided a way to lay each skein of yarn (end out) just like the shops. I did this until I had bookcases to place the yarn. I do have the totes on their sides on top of the bookcases so the skeins of yarn don't fall off. And because of more "stash" use these totes on their sides for MORE yarn. You can easily see what you have. I have the types of yarn together and also by color within the types. Those totes are great for storing our books etc, using them just like a shelf, several high.
> 
> Have my 14" straight needles standing up in tall glass vases ($ store) 10" in shorter one, crochet hooks in even shorter one...
> However, still no special way to store circular needles. I put them in a slide lock plastic bag, 1 bag for each size. Stand all the bags up like a file, one behind the other. Haven't found a great way to store DPN's yet, any suggestions anyone? I use 2 silverware trays to store the misc. such as needle point ends, markers, bobbins etc. Have a box with a lid that these 2 trays fit in, one on top of the other. Works OK for me. Always looking for a better way...dear friends give me some ideas.
> 
> Many of you are better at this than I am I'm sure. I have a room I use for all my crafts/hobbies. NOT BIG ENOUGH, but sewing, crochet, knitting, emroidery, crossstitch, quilting and of
> course mending and the ironing board. No guest room in my apartment.
> 
> Looking forward to your comments and ideas...VA Sharon


~~~pencil cases for the dpns. A notebook for the circulars? Actually, there are some knitting stores that sell special circular needle cases. I have one...wrote on the plastic bags with marker to indicate sizes, etc. I have added using regular slide-closure bags....reinforcing the bottom of the bag with packaging tape, and then punching in holes.


----------



## cmaliza

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Photos of graduation


~~~WAHOO! Hearty congratulations on your accomplishment! You look so proud...as you should! Well done! We will all feel safer now at KAP! :thumbup: :lol: Have a lovely celebration!

Now what? A job? More schooling? A vacation? Crocheting marathon?

Your smile is wonderful!


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> ~~~pencil cases for the dpns. A notebook for the circulars? Actually, there are some knitting stores that sell special circular needle cases. I have one...wrote on the plastic bags with marker to indicate sizes, etc. I have added using regular slide-closure bags....reinforcing the bottom of the bag with packaging tape, and then punching in holes.


I have my dpns in one pencil case and crochet hooks in another. He wanted to go to the craft store (I successfully resisted buying anything), and I saw a box that was made to look like a book--had I not had a crochet hook case, I think I'd have given in and bought it and then painted it myself (am toying with the idea of getting one and making it for BFF for her birthday as a case for her, though). I just had to walk through there reminding myself that I don't need anything and the money needs to stay in the bank!

I decided since I have to fix supper anyway, I'd mix up some muffins as well (lemon poppy seed again). It is feed a cold, isn't it?! DD shared her B12 vitamins with me this week and they do seem to help...I may keep taking them (though will get my own of course).

Still working on the crochet top and have a way to go yet but did manage to get some writing done. So I'll see how that turns out.

I'm off to check on the food in the oven. Hugs & blessings!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324411-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

